# Touren im Freiburger Umland



## hotzemott (15. Mai 2008)

Servus allerseits  

Hier soll ein Thread für Touren im weiteren Freiburger Umland starten. Gedacht ist vor allem an entspannte Mountainbike Touren von der abendlichen Runde bis zur langen Tour am Wochenende. Seit Februar haben wir uns schon hier verabredet. Dies wollen wir nun in diesem Thread mit passenderem Titel fortsetzen. 

Wichtig ist uns, in netter Gesellschaft zu fahren und Spaß zu haben  
Grundsatz ist, dass schnelle Fahrer auf langsamere warten. Trainingspläne, Herzfrequenzen und Rundenzeiten stehen bei uns nicht im Vordergrund. Jeder kann mitfahren und gerne auch selbst die Initiative ergreifen und Touren vorschlagen. Natürlich fährt jeder mit Helm, funktionierender Ausrüstung und auf eigene Gefahr. Bei längeren Touren am Wochenende machen wir nach Möglichkeit auch eine Einkehr. Wer mitkommen will kündigt dies hier kurz an oder kommt einfach zum angegebenen Startpunkt. 

Wir, die bisher schon zusammen unterwegs waren freuen uns auf weitere Mitfahrer und viel Spaß auf gemeinsamen Touren  

Grüße und bis bald!
Hotzemott


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

Ich will im Sommer ein paar mal übers Wochenende zum campen nach Freiburg kommen. Wenn es passt häng ich mich gerne mal bei euch dran. Ist ja immer gut wenn man jemanden hat der die Gegend kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (16. Mai 2008)

@ Hotzemott
bist vorher gut heimgekommen und konntest deinen (Heiss-)Hunger stillen ???


@ all
Wetterbedingt würde ich am Sonntag, 18.05. gerne eine Tour fahren. Als Ziel schwebt mir da der Kandel vor. Fahrt von Freiburg durchs Dreisamtal und Aufstieg über St.Peter. Denke mal das werden so an die 40 KM und ca. 1000 HM. Lassen sich für mein vorhaben weitere Mitfahrer finden ?

Zeit und Startpunkt lass ich erstmal noch offen (Wetterbedingt).

Grüße
Christian


----------



## make65 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Christian,
wenn's Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. Warum nicht die Auffahrt über Roßkopf - Kandelhöhenweg - St. Peter? Dauert halt länger und sind ein paar hm mehr.  Und wie soll's runter gehen? Werfe mal den Präsident-Thoma-Weg ins Rennen 

Wenn Dir/Euch die Rückfahrt nach FR nicht zu weit ist, könnten wir auch den Damenpfad nach Waldkirch runter, wäre für manche ev. mal was neues?

Gruß Martin


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Mai 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Werfe mal den Präsident-Thoma-Weg ins Rennen



Der ist doch zum Teil gar nicht fahrbar  
Bin ihn einmal gefahren, ääähhh gelaufen vor 3 Jahren
Damenpfad  

Würde auch mitfahren, müsste nur schnellstens wissen wann ihr los wollt !!!

Uwe


----------



## make65 (17. Mai 2008)

> Der ist doch zum Teil gar nicht fahrbar



Ist zwar schon teilweise recht anspruchsvoll, aber bis auf 3 oder 4 enge und steile Kurven sonst schon fahrbar. Und den technisch anspruchsvollen Teil unterhalb der Thomashütte kann man auch umfahren.

Welche der beiden Abfahrten wir machen wäre mir aber letztendlich egal.

Ich schlage mal die übliche Startzeit vor: 11 Uhr am Schwabentor.


----------



## hotzemott (17. Mai 2008)

Sofern das Wetter morgen früh nicht zu mies aussieht bin ich dabei. Wenn wir uns um 11 Treffen würde ich bis 9:30 hier posten falls ich nicht mitkomme, aber ihr werdet ja wohl auch nicht bei jedem Wetter starten.

Lust auf die Tour hab ich auf alle Fälle. Präsi Thoma bin ich erst ein mal gefahren und fand das sehr nett, auch wenn man mal paar Meter tragen muss, dafür ist es eine schöne lange Abfahrt. Für die Alternative wäre ich aber auch zu haben. Können wir ja aber wegen mir je nach Laune und Wetter entscheiden wenn wir morgen erstmal auf dem Kandel sind.

Hotzemott, Schönwetter- und Eisdielenbiker


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Mai 2008)

11h Schwabentor, bin dabei  

Uwe

PS. Dann komm ich vorsichtshalber mal mit dem Fully


----------



## Freecastle (18. Mai 2008)

Schlechte Nachricht. 

Muss leider absagen für heute. Hab gestern abend spontan einen Anruf bekommen das ein längst überfälliger Tandemsprung (Fallschirm) heute stattfinden kann. Muss um 14 Uhr am Flugplatz sein. 

Wünsche euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour und trailt den Kandel für mich mit runter.


Sorry

Christian


----------



## hotzemott (18. Mai 2008)

@Freecastle: Na dann viel Spaß beim Fliegen  
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ne Runde übern Kandel fliegen, bis ihr dann so weit in der Luft seid könnten wir ja oben sein  

Hotzemott, heute lieber Trailtiefflieger


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Mai 2008)

Spassig wars  
Die Tour begann mit Spitzkehren und endete mit spitzkehren  
von Freiburg aus ging es hoch zum Rossi-St.Peter-Plattenhof-Kandel-Pr.Thoma Weg, den unten etwas verfahren un so nen geilen Trail bis zur Schwarzwaldklinik in glottertal gefunden  
Nach meheren ausrutschern auf nassen wurzel mit meinen abgelutschten Larrsen gegen ende noch nen salto hingelegt. ab da fehlt leider auch das restliche höhenprofil.
Hier noch ein paar fotos und das Hp
Und man kann doch während des Trailsurfens fotografieren !!!!

Uwe







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (18. Mai 2008)

Spass hat's gemacht - und nass war's. Der Präs.-Thoma-Weg hat sich stellenweise aufgrund des Regens in einen Bach verwandelt. 

Erstaunlich wieviel Dreck sich in den Schuhen und Beinlingen ansammeln kann...


----------



## alex76 (18. Mai 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



...sieht ja gemütlich aus. habt euch bei dem wetter hoffentlich keinen schnupfen geholt  sieht nämlich nach gutem wetter am donnerstag aus  deshalb werfe ich auch gleich mal nen vorschlag in die runde, bevor es ein anderer tut :
variante 1: auf umwegen von offenburg übers hohe horn/moosturm/durbacher schloss und zell-weierbach zurück nach og
variante 2: die letzte ortenau-tour zu ende bringen
variante 3: og-moosturm-glaswaldsee-bad peterstal/griesbach und mit dem zug zurück nach og.

hat jemand lust? gruß, alexandra


----------



## make65 (18. Mai 2008)

Lust ja - hab am Donnerstag jedoch keine Zeit. Würde aber am Sonntag wieder ne Tour machen, gerne in OG.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (18. Mai 2008)

Also gestern endlich mal das Bike zu putzen war ja keine so tolle Idee, aber auch wenns dann noch nass wurde wars echt ne spassige Tour. Der Bremsentest Part 2 (Naßbremsverhalten) war abgesehen von leichtem Quitschen sehr zufriedenstellend und der Serpentinchentrail oberhalb der Schwarzwaldklinik war auch mit Regen richtig gut  

Nachdem das Bike einen Kaltwasserguß bekommen hat und der Biker mitsamt Klamotten geduscht sowie mit lecker Fisch und Vanilleeisdesert verköstigt wurde ist auch der Wellnessteil fürs erste abgeschlossen  











@Alexandra, der Martin hat heut schon gesagt, er würde gerne mal in Offenburg die CC-Strecke fahren... Wie lang ist denn die, vielleicht lässt sich das ja mal einbauen?
Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. Mai 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> variante 1: auf umwegen von offenburg übers hohe horn/moosturm/durbacher schloss und zell-weierbach zurück nach og
> variante 2: die letzte ortenau-tour zu ende bringen
> variante 3: og-moosturm-glaswaldsee-bad peterstal/griesbach und mit dem zug zurück nach og.
> 
> hat jemand lust? gruß, alexandra



Sorry,
die nächste Zeit wird fleissig wieder für OG am 01.06. trainiert.

Uwe

PS. vor mir muss man sich eh in acht nehmen  
Ich fotografiere auf Touren alles und *jeden *vom Bike aus


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag wäre ich vorraussichtlich auch zu haben sollte meine Erkältung bsi dahin einigermaßen weg sein...
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht so wirklich fit...
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (19. Mai 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ...der Martin hat heut schon gesagt, er würde gerne mal in Offenburg die CC-Strecke fahren... Wie lang ist denn die, vielleicht lässt sich das ja mal einbauen?
> Grüße, Hotzemott



...hatte eh vor, die Route (Variante 1) so zu wählen, dass wir auf dem Rückweg noch das ein oder andere einbauen können  

>> wäre dann am Donnerstag ggf. auch für ne Runde um Freiburg zu begeistern 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

Bin am Donnerstag doch schon verbucht...
Bin da der Jugendarbeit von der Gemeinde eine "Radtour" machen... (100hm und 18km...)
Bis dann mal!
Floh
PS: WE wäre ich noch zu haben...


----------



## Freecastle (19. Mai 2008)

he he he .... nette Bilder. Aber für das Sauwetter war ich nicht verantwortlich am Sonntag. Der Tandemsprung wurde kurzfristig abgesagt durch zu starke Windböhen. Also keiner der in 3.000 meter höhe ein kleines Angstwässerchen aus dem Flieger auf euch beförderte   Also ein nachträgliches THANK`S an Doc Petrus.

*Für Donnerstag meld ich mich auch an. Egal ob OG oder FR. Hauptsache mal wieder biken.*


@ The Floh
nach deiner endlosen Gabelabstinenz ist es ja fast schon Pflicht am Donnerstag mit uns auf Tour zu gehen


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ The Floh
> nach deiner endlosen Gabelabstinenz ist es ja fast schon Pflicht am Donnerstag mit uns auf Tour zu gehen


Ich würd ja gerne... wäre da nicht diese "Radtour"...


----------



## Freecastle (20. Mai 2008)

Der Donnerstag rückt immer näher. 

Biketour in OFFENBURG oder FREIBURG ???

Kurzum:   wann ?? Wo ?? Wieviele ??


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja zwar nicht überragend aber recht passabel. Bin am Donnerstag dabei und von mir aus sind auch beide Optionen (OG oder FR) möglich. Ich dachte, die Fronleichnamsprozession eher in Freiburg und die Sonntagstour dann in Offenburg wäre passend, da Martin dann eventuell mit nach Offenburg kommen kann  

Grüße von Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (20. Mai 2008)

Klingt auch gut. Donnerstag den Südschwarzwald unsicher machen und am 
Sonntag dann nach Offenburg. An mir soll dieser Plan nicht scheitern. Bin dabei !!!


----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

Für Sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch zu haben...


----------



## make65 (20. Mai 2008)

Find ich ja nett, wenn Ihr am Sonntag in OG fahrt wo ich dann mitfahren kann. In der Freiburger Gegend bin ich oft genug unterwegs...


----------



## alex76 (20. Mai 2008)

...dann fehlt ja jetzt nur noch ein vorschlag für donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

und Sonntag oder?


----------



## Freecastle (20. Mai 2008)

@ The Floh

Sonntag macht sich Freiburg auf den weg nach Offenburg um sich von "alex76" üder die 
Weltcup-Strecke und um den Moosturm guiden zu lassen. 

Fahren ab Freiburg mit dem Zug (WE-TICKET).


----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

ok super...
Wann fahren wir in Freiburg dann los?
Weis einer ob die Regio Karte bis nach Offenburg gilt?
ich hoffe, dass ich das konditionell hinbekomme...
Bis dann
Floh
PS: Irgendwann müsst ihr mal in meine Gegend kommen, den Blauen abchecken...
PPS: Hab ich das mit Offenburg überlesen???


----------



## Freecastle (20. Mai 2008)

Für *Sonntag* würde ich vorschlagen:

Abfahrt Freiburg HBF:       9.03 Uhr / Gleis 2
Ankunft Offenburg HBF:    9.53 Uhr / Gleis 2

Treffpunkt um 8.50 Uhr vor dem Mc Donalds.

Es lässt sich auch der Zug eine Stunde später nehmen wie letztes 
mal, nur ist es dort doch ein bisschen spät geworden.

@ alex76
überleg dir schonmal eine schöne Strecke für uns aus mit netter Einkehrmöglichkeit  

==========================================================


Die Tour am *Donnerstag* würde ich am liebsten wieder um 11.00 Uhr 
am Schwabentor starten. So kann ich wenigstens ein kleines bisschen 
ausschlafen und einen Hauch von Feiertag geniessen bevor ich für Freitag 
und Samstag wieder im dunklen Büro verschwinde


----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde dann schon direkt auf dem Gleis 2 stehen, da ich um 8.47 in Freiburg von Müllheim ankomme...
Ich hoffe die Bahn hat diesmal keine Verspätung...
kommt ihr dort an der "Haupttreppe" raus? dann warte ich dort...


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Die Tour am *Donnerstag* würde ich am liebsten wieder um 11.00 Uhr
> am Schwabentor starten.



Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal den Feldberg in die Runde. Hinfahrt grob über Horben, Gießhübel, Notschrei, Stuibenwasen, Feldberg. Für den Rückweg habe ich noch keine schöne Trailabfahrt gefunden. Vielleicht gibts was über den Toten Mann   Ansonsten sehen die Varianten über den Hinterwaldkopf auf der Karte eigentlich doch ganz brauchbar aus.

Was meint ihr? Lieber kürzer und nicht so hoch, da es nicht ganz so warm wird? Dafür hats andererseits vielleicht auch nicht so viele Wanderer.

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Ich werde dann schon direkt auf dem Gleis 2 stehen, da ich um 8.47 in Freiburg von Müllheim ankomme...
> Ich hoffe die Bahn hat diesmal keine Verspätung...
> kommt ihr dort an der "Haupttreppe" raus? dann warte ich dort...


Verspätung wäre ja wohl egal, denn wir steigen in Freiburg in den Zug in dem du uns schon den Platz für die Räder freigehalten hast  
Die Nahverkehrszüge fahren normalerweise durchgehend von Basel bis Offenburg und wenn wir um 9:03 in Freiburg fahren gehts für dich in Müllheim schon um 8:23 los.
Falls dein Regioticket nicht reicht ist das nicht so wild, denn wir fahren ja mit dem BaWü-Ticket, das für bis zu fünf Personen gilt. Ist somit kein großes Investment. Bis Freiburg kommst du umsonst oder? Ansonsten könntest du schon von Müllheim bis Freiburg mit dem BaWü-Ticket fahren.

Hotzemott


----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

Das hätte ich mir ja selbst denken können, dass das der Zug ist...
Also ich wärm dann schon mal Plätze vor...  
Soll ich dann das Ticket in Mülle kaufen? Wie viel sind wir denn bis jetzt? du, der andere und Ich?


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Soll ich dann das Ticket in Mülle kaufen? Wie viel sind wir denn bis jetzt? du, der andere und Ich?


Bisher sinds The Floh ab Müllheim, Freecastle + Hotzemott ab Fr, Make65 wohl ab Denzlingen und vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit ES IST NÄMLICH NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI fürs BaWü-Ticket.
Wenn du für Müllheim-Freiburg noch ein Ticket brauchst kaufst besser du das Ticket, ansonsten können das auch wir in FR machen. Aber die Feinheiten können wir ja auch noch Freitag/Samstag klären, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (20. Mai 2008)

klar können wir dann klären...
Ich brauch halt auch irgendwas um nach freiburg zu kommen, obwohl, das ginge auch mit der Regiokarte...
Klären wir das einfach am Freitag...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (21. Mai 2008)

Also Feldberg am *Donnerstag* finde ich ein wenig heftig   ... aber auch nur ein kleines bischen 

Würde nicht was mit 1000 HM reichen ??

Es leben die Weichspüler ... denn es ist ja auch Feiertag


----------



## hotzemott (21. Mai 2008)

Da für *Donnerstag* nicht gerade Temperaturrekorde angesagt sind müssen wir natürlich nicht auf den kühlsten Gipfel des Schwarzwalds fahren. Wegen mir könnten wir zum Beispiel auch die Tour von letzten Sonntag noch mal fahren. Freiburg, Kandelhöhenweg, St.Peter, Plattenhof, Kandel, Präsi-Thoma-Weg. Eine Wiederholung wäre es ja nur für mich und den Präsi-Thoma fahre ich auch gerne noch mal bei weniger Wasserstand  
Das sind dann ab Freiburg auch gute 1300 Hm, ansonsten können wir aber auch noch bissl mehr downsizen.


----------



## Freecastle (21. Mai 2008)

Also Kandel klingt gut   
und Präsi-Thoma bergab ebenfalls


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Mai 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ES IST NÄMLICH NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI fürs BaWü-Ticket.




Wann würdet ihr den ca. wieder aus OG zurückfahren ?
*Wäre interessiert auf den freien Platz*.
Gegen Kostenbeeiligung versteht sich!
Allerdings würde ich dann mir die 63km Strecke für Trainingszwecke reinziehen und anschliessend am Bahnhof wieder zu Euch stossen.
Gemeinsame Strecke wäre für uns dann nur bis Rammersweier  
Uwe


----------



## make65 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich steig am Sonntag in Denzlingen zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (21. Mai 2008)

...komme morgen auch mit. dann können wir ja was für sonntag ausmachen.

@kopfnikka67: wir fahren voraussichtlich nicht über rammersweier (das kommt am schluss), und ich fürchte, du müsstest bei gleicher startzeit ne ganze weile in og auf uns warten. aber könntest uns ja nach der zieleinfahrt anfunken und dann im wald suchen gehen  

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Mai 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...komme morgen auch mit. dann können wir ja was für sonntag ausmachen.
> 
> @kopfnikka67: wir fahren voraussichtlich nicht über rammersweier (das kommt am schluss), und ich fürchte, du müsstest bei gleicher startzeit ne ganze weile in og auf uns warten. aber könntest uns ja nach der zieleinfahrt anfunken und dann im wald suchen gehen
> 
> bis dann, alexandra



Dann weiss ich wo ihr seit   Ihr steht da gerade am Wolfsdrop und überlegt: "Trau ich mich oder nicht"  
Spass beiseite.
Meine Teampartnerin hat sich gerade gemeldet und kann nur So mit mir trainieren. 
D.h. kann nicht nach OG  , aber das Rennen in KIZA ist halt mein Highlight, da muss OG hinten anstehen.

Sorry Uwe

@ hotzemott
Vergiss aber nicht den Weg zu unserem geilen Serpentinetrail  
Weisst ja das eine mal hoch, durch den Wald runter und dann der gelben Raute nach


----------



## hotzemott (21. Mai 2008)

Noch mal ne klare Ansage für *morgen, Donnerstag*:

*Route:*
Freiburg, Kandelhöhenweg, St. Peter, Plattenhof, Kandel, Präsident-Thoma-Weg, Freiburg,
insgesamt ca. 1350 Höhenmeter mit schöner Trailabfahrt vom Kandel

*Treffpunkt:*
11 Uhr am Schwabentor in Freiburg

Weitere Mitfahrer können gerne noch mitkommen!

Bis morgen!
Hotzemott, mit neuen Steuersatz


----------



## hotzemott (22. Mai 2008)

Haben heute zwar in St. Peter bei leichtem Nieselregen im Cafe über Alternativen nachgedacht, sind dann aber trotzdem übern Kandel gefahren. War ne gute Entscheidung und wir sind diesmal den Präsi-Thoma-Weg ganz bis Denzlingen gefahren  




Bis bald wieder!
Hotzemott


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. Mai 2008)

Bin gestern mit dem RR zum Hochblauen hoch gefahren.
Kalt wars dort oben und neblig!!!!
Habe aber einige nette Trails links und rechts des Weges gesehen !
Wenn die so flowig sind wie das was ich sah,  
Werde demnächst mal dort biken gehen.

So long and Cu Uwe


----------



## The Floh (23. Mai 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit dem RR zum Hochblauen hoch gefahren.
> Kalt wars dort oben und neblig!!!!
> Habe aber einige nette Trails links und rechts des Weges gesehen !
> Wenn die so flowig sind wie das was ich sah,
> ...



Ich lad euch gerne mal ein am Blauen zu biken, ist ja mein Gebiet...
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit Sonntag aus, wer kommt definitiv alles mit? Wie regeln wir das mit den Karten?
Bis dann


----------



## Freecastle (23. Mai 2008)

So, meld mich auch wieder zurück. War ne klasse Tour gestern und eine gute Wahl doch noch auf den Kandel zu strampeln anstatt auf unbekannten Wegen St. Märgen anzusteuern. 

Der absolute Abschuss war jedoch unsere RUMPEL-BIKER auf dem Präsi-Thoma-Weg. Mit Gepäckkorb gnadenlos die Trails nach Denzlingen runter. Eine (wie ich finde) beeindruckende Leistung. Ich war nach dem ersten Stück jedoch glatt ein bischen verunsichert, da mir dort oben 1-2 mal der Vorderreifen weggeschmiert ist. Hat sich dann fast bis nach Denzlingen gezogen so das es ein vorsichtiges Bergab gleiten war. 


Für Hotzemott empfiehlt sich, spätestens nach der gestrigen Tour der Spitzname *"HARD-TRAIL-WUNDER"* .... 
*Achtung Insider* 

Na dann freu ich mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour am Sonntag in Offenburg.


----------



## make65 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, steig in Denzlingen zu. Und auf'n Blauen würd ich auch gern mal, da war ich noch nie. Ist das nicht Naturschutzgebiet da oben und für Biker gesperrt?


----------



## The Floh (23. Mai 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Naturschutzgebiet da oben und für Biker gesperrt?


Wüsste ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## alex76 (23. Mai 2008)

*Sonntagstour Offenburg-Moosturm-Durbach-Offenburg*



Freecastle schrieb:


> Für *Sonntag* würde ich vorschlagen:
> 
> Abfahrt Freiburg HBF:       9.03 Uhr / Gleis 2
> Ankunft Offenburg HBF:    9.53 Uhr / Gleis 2
> ...



...bleibt es dabei? Das Wetter soll ja doch ganz gut werden . Würde euch dann am Bahnhof abholen.



Freecastle schrieb:


> @ alex76
> überleg dir schonmal eine schöne Strecke für uns aus mit netter Einkehrmöglichkeit



...nehmt sicherheitshalber mal ne Banane und ein Butterbrot mehr mit. Wir könnten zwar auf dem Durbacher Schloss einkehren, aber erst später und die Speisekarte dort gibt außer Flammenkuchen (zu ordentlichen Preisen) nicht so viel her.

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (23. Mai 2008)

also ich bin dabei. Ich könnte auch das Bawü-Ticket schon in Mülle lösen, dann braucht ihr euch um kein Ticket zu kümmern...
Bis dann mal
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (23. Mai 2008)

@ The Floh

wäre klasse wenn du das BaWü-Ticket schon in Müllheim besorgen könntest. 

Hotzemott und ich werden in Freiburg einsteigen. Wir werden kurz vor 9 Uhr auf Bahnsteig 2 eintreffen. Make65 stösst dann später in Denzlingen dazu.
Und die Alex76 gabelt uns dann am HBF in Offenburg auf. 

Und dann heisst es biken biken bikeb bevor es mit dem Zug abends wieder zurück nach Südbaden geht.


----------



## hotzemott (23. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Und dann heisst es biken biken bikeb bevor es mit dem Zug abends wieder zurück nach Südbaden geht.



*UND WANN GIBT'S DAS EIS ???*


----------



## Freecastle (24. Mai 2008)

Ohhhh .... ich vergass .... Entschuldigung. Das Eis kommt nach der ganzen Bike-Action als Stärkung für die überaus harte und kräftezährende Zugfahrt welche sich knapp 1 Stunde in die länge ziehen wird wenn keiner den Nothalt von euch zieht.


----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2008)

Gut, dann komme ich auch mit. Traut sich sonst noch jemand???


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Mai 2008)

Ist der Platz noch frei ?

Habe gerade meine TE`s gemacht und hätte Zeit morgen nach OG mitzukommen.
Allerdings wie gehabt, würde ich dann die 63er schön *ruhig* fahren
und am Bahnhof wieder zu euch stossen.
Falls das ok ist postet bitte schnell, da ich sonst für morgen umplanen müsste.

THX and Cu ?
Uwe


----------



## Freecastle (24. Mai 2008)

Also 1 Platz ist bis jetzt noch unbelegt .... zumindestens wenn ich nichts verpasst habe.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Mai 2008)

Na dann bis morgen früh  
Freu mich, auch wenn wa nur im Zug zusammen sind   

Uwe


----------



## The Floh (24. Mai 2008)

wie sollen wir es denn überhaupt mit der Karte nun handeln, bleibt es dabei dass ich sie in Müllheim hole, oder holt ihr sie in Freiburg, dann komme ich mit der Regiokarte nach Freiburg...
Bis dann
Floh
Hoffentlich ist morgen besser Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist morgen besser Wetter...



Heute war ich froh einige Schauer über mir zu haben  
Durch die Schwüle war es in den Abfahrten richtig warm und der regen erfrischte einen.
Wie im Sommer, wenn man in der Badehose im Regen  steht 

Uwe


----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> wie sollen wir es denn überhaupt mit der Karte nun handeln, bleibt es dabei dass ich sie in Müllheim hole, oder holt ihr sie in Freiburg, dann komme ich mit der Regiokarte nach Freiburg...
> Bis dann
> Floh
> Hoffentlich ist morgen besser Wetter...


Du kannst mit deiner Regiokarte umsonst nach Freiburg kommen, oder?
Davon gehe ich jetzt aus und dann kaufen wir das BaWü Ticket in Freiburg.
Wir müssen ja eh nicht so früh am Bahnhof sein wie du  
So recht weiss ich nie, wie man es mit den Fahrradtickets halten soll. Angeblich werden die nicht kontrolliert, theoretisch bräuchte man aber wohl welche. Dann werden wir wohl erstmal keine kaufen  

Soweit alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Na dann bis morgen!
Hotzemott, verblüfft, dass meteomedia heute recht hatte


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Mai 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> So recht weiss ich nie, wie man es mit den Fahrradtickets halten soll. Angeblich werden die nicht kontrolliert, theoretisch bräuchte man aber wohl welche. Dann werden wir wohl erstmal keine kaufen




Zw. Basel und OG sind Fahrräder kostenlos  

Auszug RVF:
Der RVF ermöglicht Ihnen im Rahmen der vorhandenen Kapazitäten in den Fahrzeugen die unentgeltliche Mitnahme eines Fahrrads im regionalen Schienenverkehr, das heißt in den Zügen von DB Regio AG, Breisgau-S-Bahn GmbH (BSB) und Südwestdeutscher Verkehrs-AG (SWEG):
 täglich ab 19:30 Uhr ohne weitere Einschränkungen
 täglich ab 9:00 Uhr bzw. an Wochenenden und Feiertagen ganztägig in DB-Regionalzügen der Rheintalstrecke zwischen Karlsruhe/Offenburg und Basel über Freiburg. (Dies sind die Produktgattungen RB RegionalBahn und RE RegionalExpress. Gilt nicht in Zügen von BSB und SWEG.)


----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2008)

Vorzügliche Recherche


----------



## The Floh (24. Mai 2008)

ok dann werde ich morgen erst mit der Regio Karte nach freiburg "anreisen" und dann mit euch auf dem BaWü-ticket weiter... 
Bis morgen
Floh


----------



## alex76 (24. Mai 2008)

Bis morgen, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hotzemott und ich werden in Freiburg einsteigen. Wir werden kurz vor 9 Uhr auf Bahnsteig 2 eintreffen. Make65 stösst dann später in Denzlingen dazu.
> Und die Alex76 gabelt uns dann am HBF in Offenburg auf.
> .



Keine Angst alex  
5 dürfen mit dem BW Ticket fahren  
freecastle-
make65-
hotzemotz-
floh
und meinereiner  

Aber schön wie du Dich um die Jungs sorgst  

Uwe
PS. aah ja geändert


----------



## hotzemott (25. Mai 2008)

War wieder ne nette Tour und ein schöner Tag heute!
Vielen Dank noch mal @alex fürs Guiden  











Euch ne gute Woche!
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (26. Mai 2008)

Schliesse mich dir da an ... schöne Tour mit vielen höhen und tiefen.
Premiere jedenfalls bei mir was den Reifenwechsel angeht. Der erste Platten seit knapp einem Jahr und dann hab ich noch ein Ersatzschlauch mit Autoventiel dabei der nicht durch mein Laufrad passt  

Hier nochmal ein Dankeschön @ The Floh für die Aushilfe mit dem passenden Schlauch. 

Heute abend geht es erstmal zum "Bike Doctor" um mir ein paar neue Bremsbeläge zu besorgen. Ist nicht sonderlich förderlich in diesem Zustand weiter in den Bergen umher zu fahren. Aber vom HBF bis vor die Haustür hab ich es ohne Bremsen geschafft  

@ Hotzemott
kann es sein das du bei den eingestellten Bildern jemanden vergessen hast. Und NEIN, damit meine ich nicht dich  ....


----------



## The Floh (26. Mai 2008)

@Freecastle:
Klar, kein Problem
Das mit den Höhen und Tiefen... Kann ich mich nur anschliessen...
Wo sind denn die ganzen anderen Bilder????
Wenn nicht könnt ihr sie mir auch gerne per E-mail schicken und ich stell sie dann ins I-Net...
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

will morgen ne kleine Feierabendrunde fahren. Soll ein doppler werden. Erst Kybfelsen und dann auf den Rosskopf. 
Treffpunkt um 17.30 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Hat jemand lust und meldet sich als mitfahrer ?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (27. Mai 2008)

Bin absoluter Neuling und Konditionsmäßig nicht so auf der Höhe, würde wenn überhaupt oben am Rosskopf auf euch treffen für ne gemeinsame Abfahrt, hängt auch von ab wie "krass" die Abfahrt werden soll, hab mir nämlich eigentlich geschworen ohne FF-Helm (heute bei CRC bestellt) mich mit meinem Enduro nicht mehr den Rosskopf runter zu stürzen, und am Donnerstag würde ich meinen Seminarvortrag gerne ohne Blessuren halten.

Wann würdet ihr denn in etwa am Rosskopf ankommen? Hab nämlich noch bis 18 Uhr Uni ;-)


----------



## Freecastle (27. Mai 2008)

Soll ne lockere Runde auf der Forstautobahn bergauf werden Richtung Kybfelsen. Der Rosskopf soll per Kandel-Höhenweg erklommen werden (Traillastig - aber nichts wildes). Bergab ist leichtes ausrollen angesagt, *keine* Downhill ambitionierten mätzchen 

Also bist auch gerne eingeladen mit hochzufahren


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (27. Mai 2008)

ich fürchte du überschätzt meine tempo beim uphill, mein größtes problem wird sowieso sein das Ganze zwischen 18 und 20 uhr rein zu quetschen, wann würdet ihr denn in etwa oben am rosskopf ankommen?


----------



## LittleHunter (27. Mai 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> War wieder ne nette Tour und ein schöner Tag heute!
> Vielen Dank noch mal @alex fürs Guiden
> 
> Euch ne gute Woche!
> Hotzemott



Seit Ihr öfters in OG und drumherum auf Tour ?


----------



## hotzemott (27. Mai 2008)

@Freecastle: Ich komme gerne mal bei ner Feierabendrunde mit, morgen wird es aber nichts werden. Für mich ist allerdings eher eine Startzeit von 18:30 realistisch (freitags auch früher).

Wünsche viel Spaß morgen!

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (27. Mai 2008)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Seit Ihr öfters in OG und drumherum auf Tour ?


Da alex76 immer extra aus OG zu den Touren nach Freiburg kommt sind wir sind jetzt zum zweiten Mal auch nach Offenburg gefahren. Alex76 hat jeweils eine Tour ausgewählt  
Um Offenburg hats halt auch paar mehr Lücken im Wald, dadurch gibt es eher mehr Ausblicke als an Kandel, Rossi und Schaui.


----------



## The Floh (27. Mai 2008)

hey Freecastle, um 17.30? kommt hin, allerdings noch mit Dreckigem Fienchen...
Mein Zug kommt allerdings erst um 17.23 an (ohne Verspätung) dann kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht punkt 17.30 dastehen, aber ich komme aufjedenfall außer ich melde mich bei dir auf dem Handy? DieNummer ist ja noch die gleiche wie die im letzten Herbst?
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (28. Mai 2008)

@ The Floh,

cool .... die Nummer ist noch die gleiche  
Ja dann bis 17.30 Uhr oder eben kurz danach !!!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. Mai 2008)

Welchen Weg fahrt ihr hoch,bzw. runter ?
Wollte gerne mit, aber mein sohnemann wird erst gg. 18h geholt.
Vielleicht kann ich ja dazustossen.

Uwe


----------



## Freecastle (28. Mai 2008)

Salle, 

wollte am Wasserschlöschen vorbei über den Franzosenweg zum Brombergkopf. Von dort weiter den Kybfelsenweg zur Sohlackerhütte (Forstautobahn). Dann auf dem schnellsten weg runter und rüber zum Rosskopf.

Kannst ja mal schauen ob du uns unterwegs siehst.


----------



## The Floh (28. Mai 2008)

soooooo, schön wars...
Sollte mal wieder eine Audienz erwünscht sein, bin ich gerne dabei, sollte es der Antragssteller zulassen... 
Ne, war echt super, und hat vorallem viel Spaß/Laune gemacht! 
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (28. Mai 2008)

Jep, endlich wieder gestärkt nach ner Portion Spaghetti "Bollo" kann der abend nun 
ausklingen. War eine kleine feine Runde. Angefangen mit dem Kybfelsen und dann 
quer durch Littenweiler rauf auf den Rosskopf. 
Waren aber doch beachtliche (ca.) 1000 HM und knapp 30 KM.

Für ne kleine Feierabendrunde jedoch ganz passabel  

Aber abartig was sich bei diesem Wetter wieder alles auf den Trails tummelt ... 

@ The Floh - cool das die Runde zusammen geklappt hat - jederzeit gerne wieder !!!
@ Kopfnikka67 - waren wir etwa zu schnell für dich   oder bist du gar nicht mehr aufs Rad gestiegen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ Kopfnikka67 - waren wir etwa zu schnell für dich   oder bist du gar nicht mehr aufs Rad gestiegen



Da es später wurde als angenommen, bin ich gar nicht erst mehr auf den Bock gesessen.
Dafür morgen früh 3 kleine Hausberge (Rossi,Kyb,Luisenhöhe) und dann zum Schluss mal schauen auf den grossen noch wenn die Moral es zulässt  

Uwe


----------



## pizzamaennle (29. Mai 2008)

Servus Leute, 
da wir dieses Wochenende mal 40 km mit dem Auto nach Freiburg anreisen, hab ich folgende Frage.
Wir haben eine Tour zwischen. 40-50 km und bis ca. 1000hm,. können auch ein paar hundert mehr sein geplant.

Allerdings wollten wir gerne die Borderline vom Rosskopf am Schluss fahren und dann in Freiburg gemütlich nen Kaffee trinken.
Hat jemand ne Idee wo man lang fahren könnte? am liebsten wäre uns viel trailanteil, von Freiburg nach Freiburg über Rossi ;-)

Bin auch gerne bereit ein paar Touren in unserer Ecke online zu stellen.

MfG Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (30. Mai 2008)

pizzamaennle schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> da wir dieses Wochenende mal 40 km mit dem Auto nach Freiburg anreisen, hab ich folgende Frage.
> Wir haben eine Tour zwischen. 40-50 km und bis ca. 1000hm,. können auch ein paar hundert mehr sein geplant.
> 
> ...



Nur Freiburg -> Freiburg über Rossi wird das mit den 1000hm nix werden...
aber,

Kandel (Waldkirch) hoch und übern Höhenweg dann den Borderline runter.
Dürfte dann deine Daten erreichen...(fast) nur Singletrail.
Haut rein!

Gruß marc


----------



## pizzamaennle (30. Mai 2008)

Servus Toni,

leider fahren wir mit dem Auto nach Freiburg,
das heißt wir wollten dann auch in Freiburg starten und "landen" ;-)
Oder kann man den Kandel auch von Freiburg aus hochfahren?

Die Boarderline ist am Wochenende jetzt mal pflicht, ich les hier soviel darüber und hab schon ein paar nette videos gesehen, Respekt !

Gruß Simon


----------



## hotzemott (30. Mai 2008)

pizzamaennle schrieb:


> Servus Toni,
> 
> leider fahren wir mit dem Auto nach Freiburg,
> das heißt wir wollten dann auch in Freiburg starten und "landen" ;-)
> ...


Von Freiburg nach Denzlingen wäre wohl eher Einrollen angesagt, aber das kann man schon in Kauf nehmen, denn auf dem Rest der Strecke ist der Trail-Anteil recht hoch. Ab Denzlingen auf dem Präsi-Thoma-Weg (blaue Raute) Richtung Kandel und im oberen Teil evtl. nach Norden auf Forstwege ausweichen, da hier auf dem PTW nicht alles uphill fahrbar ist. Vom Kandel weiter auf dem Kandelhöhenweg über St. Peter zum Rosskopf, dort den Sattel absenken und dann von der Forstautobahn-Abfahrt in der ersten Rechtskurve die Ausfahrt links nehmen... Viel Spaß!

Grüße Hotzemott


----------



## pizzamaennle (31. Mai 2008)

Servus Hotzenmotz,

wie schaut es da mit den Km und Hm aus?


hört sich nämlich auch ganz gut an.

gruß simon


----------



## hotzemott (31. Mai 2008)

pizzamaennle schrieb:


> Servus Hotzenmotz,
> 
> wie schaut es da mit den Km und Hm aus?
> 
> ...


Hi simon!
1. Heißt das Hotzemott
2. Ist das im Prinzip die Tour, die marc vorgeschlagen hat
3. KM weiß ich nicht, die interessieren mich einfach nicht so > Blick auf die Karte?
4. Werden 1400-1500 HM sein

Ist sicher ne nette Runde, allenfalls eher viel im Wald.
Wünsche ne schöne Tour!


----------



## hotzemott (31. Mai 2008)

Servus allerseits 

Für *morgen, Sonntag 1.6. *sieht die Wetterprognose wieder ganz gut aus. Ich schlage daher noch mal

*Eine Runde über den Feldberg*

vor, auf die ich Lust hätte. Folgende ungefähre Route habe ich mir vorgestellt: Hinfahrt über Gießhübel, Notschrei, Stuibenwasen, Feldberg. Weiter evtl. zum Raimartihof und für den Rückweg wohl über den Hinterwaldkopf, Kirchzarten oder gerne ne andere Variante auf nem netten Trail.
Ich rechne mit ca. 1600 HM.

*Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.*

Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust, mitzukommen...
Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (31. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen  

hört sich klasse an die Tour. Nur leider muss ich absagen aus ein paar netten blonden Gründen  

Wünsche euch aber viel Spass und eine Platten-FREIE Tour


----------



## make65 (31. Mai 2008)

Kann leider auch nicht. Meine Gründe sind auch nett, wenn auch nicht ganz so blond. Nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## The Floh (31. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch nicht dabei, zwecks fehlendem Fahrrad...
Ich könnte allerdings mit meinem Zweigang Fahrrad kommen, aber ob ihr das wollt...


----------



## alex76 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
weiß noch nicht, wie lange ich heute abend unterwegs bin. 10 hört sich etwas früh an. Da ich morgen aber nicht auf ne Sonntagstour verzichten will und um OG dank WOMC nix mit Radeln ist, wäre ich wohl mal wieder dabei . Wäre die 11 zu spät? Ich schau dann morgen früh noch mal rein und melde mich noch mal.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## alex76 (1. Juni 2008)

...bei mir wirds heut doch nix mehr mit Freiburg  . 

Viel Spaß auf der Tour, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (1. Juni 2008)

@ Hotzemott

wie war dein abstecher auf den Feldberg. Wetter war ja klasse, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Waren gegen 11.45 Uhr bereits per Gondel auf dem Schauinsland und haben mal die Augen offen gehalten ob du evtl. irgendwo an uns vorbei fährst. 

Haben dann um 15 Uhr die Abfahrt mit den Rollern gewagt. Beim Einweisen wurde uns ja wunder was erzählt (Stellenweise unfahrbar / Steilkurven nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeiten fahren ... usw.) Und was war ..... alles läppisch fahrbar  Zudem hatten die Reifen hinten null Profil mehr drauf und die Bremsen waren in dem Zustand wie meine vor knapp einer Woche in OG --> NULL BELAG !!!


Spass hat es schon gemacht - jedoch für knapp 23,- Euro ein Vergnügen das wohl einmalig bleiben wird.


P.S.:  Wie schaut es mit nächstem *Sonntag, 08.06. * aus ? Da wird doch sicherlich was gehen/fahren


----------



## The Floh (1. Juni 2008)

Nächste Woche Sonntag passt auch bei mir, eventuell können wir uns sogar in das Blauen Gebiet wagen, aber da müsste ich diese Woche mal vorfahren...
Wenn nicht irgendwas in/um Freiburg...
Bin mal gespannt auf deine Erzählungen am Sonntag, Freecastle...
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## hotzemott (1. Juni 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ Hotzemott
> 
> wie war dein abstecher auf den Feldberg. Wetter war ja klasse, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Waren gegen 11.45 Uhr bereits per Gondel auf dem Schauinsland und haben mal die Augen offen gehalten ob du evtl. irgendwo an uns vorbei fährst.
> 
> P.S.:  Wie schaut es mit nächstem *Sonntag, 08.06. * aus ? Da wird doch sicherlich was gehen/fahren



War ca. 12:15 am Schaui-Gipfel und bin wohl auch ne Viertelstunde dort gewesen. Da haben wir uns also vielleicht knapp verpasst...

Wetter-mäßig wars ok und mehr Sonne hätte es nicht gebraucht. Eigentlich hat nur ein richtiges Alpenpanorama gefehlt, denn von den Bergen war nur wenig zu sehen.
Landschaftlich war die Route für hiesige Verhältnisse recht abwechslungsreich. Um den Feldberg ist natürlich viel Betrieb und so recht weiss ich dort nicht, wo man fahren kann und wo besser nicht. Meine Abfahrtsroute zum Raimartihof könnte man sicher noch steigern, aber in so nem sensiblen Gebiet dann lieber doch nicht.
Die Abfahrt vom Hinterwaldkopf nach Weilersbach bei Oberried war dann besser als erwartet. Trailabschnitte sind zwar nicht maximal flowig aber es gibt nur kurz mal Forstautobahn und tw. auch recht ausgewaschener, steiniger Pfad. Fazit: nette Tour, mehr Landschafts- als Bikespaß-Highlight.

Die Endorphine wirken noch nach, hab Lust auf längere Touren.
Für nächsten Sonntag will ich noch nichts versprechen, für Samstag schon eher.

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## The Floh (2. Juni 2008)

hey hey ihr!
"etwas" Kurzfristig:
Ich wollte morgen mal eine Tour für euch Freiburger/offenburger ausschauen, allerdings bin ich bis jetzt alleine, weil alle Bikekollegen anderen unterwegs sind...
ALSO: Hätte jemand Lust/Zeit, morgen so gegen 2/3 hier in Müllheim zu starten und dann eine Pionierstour über Blauen/Belchen zu machen? Sonst muss ich alleine mit dem Ipod fahren...
Wäre super wenn das so kurzfristig klappen würde...
Bis dann
Floh
PS: werden so 50-70km sein und so 1300-1600hm...


----------



## Freecastle (2. Juni 2008)

Sorry, muss/darf arbeiten  

Werde die Woche aber auch noch die ein oder andere Feierabendrunde ab 18.30 Uhr fahren.

Viel Spass dir aber morgen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (2. Juni 2008)

... ok, meld dich einfach mal mit Feierabendrunde, wenn du jemand dabei haben willst, der dich langsamer macht...


----------



## The Floh (3. Juni 2008)

Wieder zurück...
Ich war heute mal auf Ausschau mit Wegen/trails... Allerdings nicht so den großen Fang gemacht, denn wenn es Singletrails geht, ist es zum teil richtig schwer oder sontwas... Aber ich denke das es machbar ist...
Zudem konnte ich auch nicht den genauen Weg vom Blauen zum Belchen erkunden, da mir so um 16.30 eingefallen ist, dass ich mich um 17Uhr mit meiner Freundin treffe... 
Also im Ganzen waren das heute sowas um 1100hm und ich schätze mal 35km in 3 Stunden, es fehlten aber noch rund 13km bis zum Belchen....
Ob es mir bis Sonntag reicht, die genaue Tour rauszufinden weis ich noch nicht, wenn nicht können wir ja auch irgendwas um Freiburg fahren...
Bis dann mal!
Floh
PS: Ich stelle nachher mal ein Paar Bilder ins Fotoalbum...


----------



## make65 (3. Juni 2008)

Also wegen mir können wir auch am Sonntag auf Trailsuche gehen. Werde mich ev. bei der nächsten Tour zu den Hardtailfahrern gesellen - beim Speci sind die Lager der Vorderradnabe grad am zerbröseln. Aber dann komm ich bergauf besser mit und bergab dann halt nicht so schnell.


----------



## Freecastle (3. Juni 2008)

Kann mich da auch nur anschliessen ... hauptsache aufs Bike ... egal wo und wie !!!


----------



## TheBlues (3. Juni 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Ob es mir bis Sonntag reicht, die genaue Tour rauszufinden weis ich noch nicht


blauen - belchen ist ne tolle tour!!

viel schöner ist es jedoch andersrum 

zum blauen kennst du ja ;-)
von da richtung eggerten - stühle, kreuzweg - haldenhof -richtstatt - hohkelch - belchen!!

viel schöner ist es jedoch andersrum 

vom kreuzweg zum blauen gibt's einen wunderschönen trail...entweder eben oder leicht bergab...total zugewachsen (machete nicht vergessen), und man ist da fast immer alleine. kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.

weiss nicht, ob ich bis zum WE fit sein werde. hab 'n bißchen wehweh an der achillessehne  

sollte das bis zum WE besser sein...sehen wir uns wahrscheinlich.

gruss


----------



## The Floh (3. Juni 2008)

hey ihr!
Ich wollte eigentlich bei der Richtung Blauen - Belchen bleiben, da ich mich zumidest im Blauen Gebiet recht gut auskenne und nur den Weg zum Belchen nicht genau weis, aber ungefähr, deshalb dachte iich, ist die andere Richtung besser...
Aber klar, wenn ihr Bock habt auf eine halbgeführte Tour, wo der Guide hintendran hängt, gerne...
Wann würde denn euch am Sonntag passen? Allgemeine Schwabentortreffpunktszeit?
Bis dann
Floh
PS: Hier drei Bilder, der Rest ist im Album... (Bilder sind geordnet... )


----------



## The Floh (4. Juni 2008)

Also, ich schlage jetzt einfach mal vor:
*10:15 Abfahrt in Freiburg, 10:34 Treffen in Müllheim am BHF*
Dann:
Tour über Niederweiler - Blaune - Egerten - Kreuzweg - Haldenhof - Belchen - (Kreuzweg - Schweighof - Badenweiler - Müllheim)
Wer ist dabei?
Ihr könnt euch ja mit BW-Ticket organisieren...
Bis dann
Floh
PS: es werden so ca 50-60km und ca. 1600hm werden, welche aber im *gemütlichen* Tempo abgefahren werden.... 
Edit: Rein theoretisch könnten wir auch eine Stunde später starten also 11.15 in Freiburg und 11.34 in Mülle...


----------



## TheBlues (6. Juni 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> *10:15 Abfahrt in Freiburg, 10:34 Treffen in Müllheim am BHF*
> Dann:
> Tour über Niederweiler - Blaune - Egerten - Kreuzweg - Haldenhof - Belchen - (Kreuzweg - Schweighof - Badenweiler - Müllheim)
> Wer ist dabei?
> ...


 
hmmm...also ich würd ja gern...zeitlich würd es wahrscheinlich auch passen...aber 1600hm...wag ich zu bezweifeln, dass das (für mich) reicht...und ich weiss nicht, ob ich das dann wirklich schaffe.

von mir aus auf'n belchen sind es schon 40km und 1400hm...zumal der belchen von der seite aus auf den letzten 3km schon recht heftig ist  

und da ich ja erstmal von sulzburg nach müllheim müsste...

werd hier am sonntag morgen nochmal reinschauen, vielleicht stoss ich ja am kreuzweg dazu??


----------



## make65 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich muss mich dieses und nächstes WE leider abmelden  
Wünsche Euch ne schöne Tour 
Bess demnähx
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (6. Juni 2008)

...bei mir wirds dieses WE nichts mit Radfahren . Viel Spaß euch bei der Tour!

Bis bald mal wieder, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (7. Juni 2008)

Kick mich ebenfalls für den Sonntag raus. Verdammter Gruppenzwang. Wenn dann wird es ne schnelle Runde vor Ort bei mir.


----------



## alex76 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht's mal wieder mit ner Tour aus? Samstag könnte wettermäßig einigermaßen gut werden. Hab mir auf der Karte ne Strecke ausgeguckt, die ich gern mal ausprobieren würde: über Kirchzarten, Toter Mann, Stübenwasen, Notschrei, Gießhübel runter nach Staufen und zurück. Hat wer Lust? 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (12. Juni 2008)

Bin am WE leider nicht da...


----------



## Freecastle (12. Juni 2008)

Wäre dabei


----------



## alex76 (12. Juni 2008)

..super  Falls die Wetterpropheten es sich nicht doch noch anders überlegen, sollte es am Samstag (so gut wie) trocken bleiben. Würde vorschlagen, schon um 10 zu starten  und vielleicht von nem Ort aus, bei dem einem der Weg durch die Innenstadt erspart bleibt  

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (12. Juni 2008)

Da stellst du aber hohe Ansprüche  landest mit dem Zug ja direkt in der City. Alternativ wäre die *Johanniskirche* als Treffpunkt noch möglich --> direkt beim Amt für Öffentliche Ornung.

Was hälst du denn von der Touränderung mit Anstieg von Kirchzarten über den Hinterwaldkopf, Rinken und dann Stübenwasen ???


----------



## alex76 (13. Juni 2008)

...die Route war nur ein Vorschlag. Klar können wir auch anders fahren. Wäre halt mal ne neue Route gewesen... 

*Dann also morgen um 10 Uhr an der Johannis-Kirche*

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (13. Juni 2008)

Sofern es auch wurzlige Trails sein dürfen würde ich auch mitfahren  
Die Abfahrt vom Gießhübel Richtung Staufen auf dem GelbeRaute-Weg ist nämlich ganz nett.

Bis morgen, Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (13. Juni 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Sofern es auch wurzlige Trails sein dürfen würde ich auch mitfahren
> Die Abfahrt vom Gießhübel Richtung Staufen auf dem GelbeRaute-Weg ist nämlich ganz nett.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht  . Denke, dass wir die gleiche Abfahrt meinen. Bei meiner Karte ist allerdings keine Raute zu sehen  

Bis morgen dann! PS: Nehmt ihr Regenzeug mit?


----------



## Freecastle (13. Juni 2008)

Bring noch nen Neuling zur Tour morgen mit  

Bis morgen dann --> 10.00 Uhr



P.S.: NEIN ... kein Regenzeug ;-)


----------



## TheBlues (13. Juni 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Sofern es auch wurzlige Trails sein dürfen würde ich auch mitfahren
> Die Abfahrt vom Gießhübel Richtung Staufen auf dem GelbeRaute-Weg ist nämlich ganz nett.


 
uaaah, jaa...über die etzenbacher höhe  

würd ja gern mitfahren...aber ohne bike...


----------



## hotzemott (13. Juni 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht  . Denke, dass wir die gleiche Abfahrt meinen. Bei meiner Karte ist allerdings keine Raute zu sehen
> 
> Bis morgen dann! PS: Nehmt ihr Regenzeug mit?


Ist halt wieder eine der schönen langen Abfahrten auf nem Bergrücken  

Ich pack mal mein smartes Regenjäckchen ein damit ichs dann nicht brauche. Will ja meinen Käsekuchen nicht im Regen essen.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juni 2008)

Na Leutz,
Hoffe Eure Tour war so toll wie meine 
wäre gerne mitgefahren, da die ausgewählte Strecke von Euch aber von mir schon sooo oft gefahren wurde, hab ich es gelassen  
Bin dann mit meiner Teampartnerin bergauf die Hausberge etwas unterhalb vom angestrebten Renntempo nächstes Wochenende gefahren.
Ist richtig gut gelaufen  
Bergab haben wir uns dann immer nen Trail gegönnt  
Wie immer noch das HP

Grüße Uwe

PS. Ab Juli kann ich dann öfter mal mittouren


----------



## Freecastle (15. Juni 2008)

Tja, wie ich es mir gedacht habe ... bin gestern völlig erschöpft gegen 22 Uhr auf der Couch bei laufendem TV eingeschlafen und vor knapp einer Stunde erst aufgewacht  

War aber ne nette Runde gestern  -->  65 KM und 1800 HM

Nur hätte mich ruhig jemand warnen können das es so schweinekalt an der Zastler Hütte ist/wird. Waren glaub nur 8 Grad, so kam die Spargelcreme Suppe (aus dem Hause MAGGI) ganz gelegen  

Aber trotzdem Gratulation an "de Konnie" das er sich mit Knieproblemen die Tour mit hochgeschunden hat und bei der Abfahrt trotz Sturz nach Hause gequält hat. Und das als Neuling in der Runde --->


----------



## alex76 (15. Juni 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Na Leutz,
> Hoffe Eure Tour war so toll wie meine
> wäre gerne mitgefahren, da die ausgewählte Strecke von Euch aber von mir schon sooo oft gefahren wurde, hab ich es gelassen
> Bin dann mit meiner Teampartnerin bergauf die Hausberge etwas unterhalb vom angestrebten Renntempo nächstes Wochenende gefahren.
> ...



...ok, dann warten wir nun auf einen tollen, konstruktiven Tourenvorschlag von DIR (anstelle persönlicher Leistungsberichterstattung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Juni 2008)

Isch werde Euch dann durch den Kaiserstuhl führen  
Von Freiburg HBF sind es so ca. 80km mit 1200hm.
Das Profil wird dann in etwa so aussehen  
Samstag 5. Juli als Terminvorschlag von mir
Sonntags ist`s am/im Kaiserstuhl nicht schön zu fahren, zu viele Rotsocken.

Grüsse


----------



## make65 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich fürs nächste WE zurück. Ich würde gerne in mir noch unbekannte Gefilde vorstossen - z.B. Belchen/Blauen wenn's möglich ist. Sollte dies mangels eines geeigneten Führers nicht möglich sein hätt ich auch ne schöne Tour im Elztal mit interessanten Abfahrten anzubieten.
Gruß Martin


----------



## The Floh (16. Juni 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> melde mich fürs nächste WE zurück. Ich würde gerne in mir noch unbekannte Gefilde vorstossen - z.B. Belchen/Blauen wenn's möglich ist. Sollte dies mangels eines geeigneten Führers nicht möglich sein hätt ich auch ne schöne Tour im Elztal mit interessanten Abfahrten anzubieten.
> Gruß Martin



Hey,
Würde mich ja gerne als Führer anbieten, allerdings bin ich die nächsten 3 Wochenenden immer unterwegs, bis auf übernächste Woche Sonntag...
Aber wenn ihr mal Lust/Kraft habt, können wir gerne auch mal was unter der Woche machen...
Zurzeit übersteigt ihr allerdings mein Konditionsniveau 
Aber ansonsten können wir das gerne mal machen!!!
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juni 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> melde mich fürs nächste WE zurück. Ich würde gerne in mir noch unbekannte Gefilde vorstossen - z.B. Belchen/Blauen wenn's möglich ist. Sollte dies mangels eines geeigneten Führers nicht möglich sein hätt ich auch ne schöne Tour im Elztal mit interessanten Abfahrten anzubieten.
> Gruß Martin


 
für nächstes wochenende muss ich vorraussichtlich wg bikemangel ebenfalls passen...
mit glück übernächstes...dann aber gerne.

falls doch, meld ich mich rechtzeitig....

gruss
TheBlues...der seit 10 tagen auf bike-entzug ist...


----------



## The Floh (16. Juni 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> ...der seit 10 tagen auf bike-entzug ist...


ich auch... aber bei mir ist es nur die Gabel die wieder mal utnerwegs ist aber ich hab ne Ersatzgabel


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juni 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> ich auch... aber bei mir ist es nur die Gabel die wieder mal utnerwegs ist aber ich hab ne Ersatzgabel


 
hab letzten sonntag einen riss an der schwingenaufnahme entdeckt und leider keinen ersatzrahmen... 

alles zerlegt, rahmen eingeschickt...und hoffen, dass das unter garantie läuft (noch hab ich 5 monate)...

aussage am tel.: ca 10 - 14 tage...


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2008)

So war ne schöne lockere feierabend tour mit Floh heute.
Mal schneller, mal langsamer, mehr darf ich trainingstechnisch ja nich mehr zum besten geben. Nich wahr Alex 
Für dich floh noch das HP

Uwe


----------



## The Floh (17. Juni 2008)

jetzt bin ich auch wieder in Mülle gelandet...
Schön wars aufjedenfall!
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## hotzemott (17. Juni 2008)

So, nachdem hoffentlich alle wieder gut regeneriert sind gibts etwas verspätet noch Bildchen von der Samstagstour zur Zastler Hütte.









Wünsche den Marathonisti schon mal viel Spaß am Sonntag  
Kann selbst wahrscheinlich am WoE bei keiner Tour mitfahren, bin aber gerne ein andermal bei ner Blauen-Belchen Tour dabei, evtl. ja auch ab Freiburg.

Bis demnächst wieder,
Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann am Sonntag erst nachmittags fahren, deshalb würde ich gerne am Samstag ne längere Tour fahren. 

Vorschlag 1: von Denzlingen - Sexau - Hünersedel - Waldkirch - Denzlingen. Ca. 1000hm/45km. Die Tour können wir von Waldkirch dann nochmal um ca. 500hm über Langeckhütte - Präs-Thoma-Weg - Glottertal erweitern.

Vorschlag 2: von Denzlingen - Kandel - Simonswald - Hörnleberg - Denzlingen. Ca. 60km/1700hm.

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Freecastle (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Ultra-Bike 2008 ist Geschichte und ich steh nun wieder völlig regeneriert euren Touren zur Verfügung. 
Auch wenn es nur die Short-Track (43 KM) Strecke war, war das bei dem Wetter schon recht heftig so als Gelegenheits Marathonisti. Gefühlte 60 Grad auf den Trails am Raimartihof. Jedenfalls hab ich mein Ziel, zwischen 2 Stunden und 2.15 Stunden zu fahren vollstens erfüllt. Dann noch die obligatorischen Krämpfe im Ziel (beide Beine komplett von oben bis unten verkrampft) und das Sonnenbad auf der Wiese. Aber nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei ... 

P.S.: Werde morgen dank meines Urlaubs so ab ca. 13.00 Uhr ne kleine/mittlere Runde im gemässigten Tempo fahren. Wer also Lust und vorallem Zeit hat ....


----------



## make65 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab zwar keinen Urlaub, hätte aber am Donnerstag ab 14:15 Uhr oder am Fretag ab 13:00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde Roßkopf oder Kybfelsen.


----------



## Stiff88 (24. Juni 2008)

hallo! 

ich wäre dabei....bin grad zu besuch in freiburg und hab den marathon in den beinen, wobei die schon wieder fit sind...

kybfelsen war ich schon mit meinem schwager, allerdings find ich allein den weg nicht...

zeitlich würde das passen...

kann ich mitfahren? wo ist treffpunkt?

mfg


----------



## make65 (24. Juni 2008)

@Stiff88

Klar kannste mitfahren. Treffpunkt wird wohl am Schwabentor sein. Schau einfach noch mal hier rein. Endgültiger Treffpunkt und Zeit wird hier mitgeteilt.
Gruß


----------



## Stiff88 (24. Juni 2008)

ok....ich warte...


wie lange fahren wir? wie viel km/hm


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte morgen zum Kohlerhau fahren - ca. 2,5 Stunden, 600hm und vielleicht 18km.

Wer mitmöchte: 14:15 Uhr beim Schwabentor.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Freecastle (25. Juni 2008)

Muss leider passen. Mein Urlaub war nur ein Kurzurlaub von 4 Tagen und nun sitz ich bei dem schönen Wetter schon wieder im Büro (Bunker) 

Aber steht unter umständen schon was fürs "WE" an ? Ob Samstag oder Sonntag, oder sogar beide Tage, wäre mir egal.


----------



## make65 (25. Juni 2008)

Am WE fahr ich auf jeden Fall einen tag mit


----------



## Freecastle (26. Juni 2008)

Würde für Samstag oder Sonntag mal die Marathon-Strecke vom Ultra-Bike ins rennen werfen. sind knapp 77 KM mit knapp 2100 HM. Geht von Kirchzarten - Himmelreich - Hinterwaldkopf - Hinterzarten - Titisee - Bärental - Rinken - Kluse - Stollenbach - Oberried - Hennenbachweg - Kirchzarten. Das ganze aber als gemütliche Tour ... 

Der Trail-Anteil ist hier allerdings recht gering. Viel Forstautobahn ...

Oder einfach auch nur ne Tour zum Feldberg hoch .....


----------



## make65 (26. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...da könnte ich dann mein Hardtail ausführen. Bin aber eher für was Traillastigeres. Alternativvorschlag: Feldberg - Schaui - blaue Raute runter. Etwa gleiche km, ca. 1800hm, 13km Trailabfahrt.

Bin aber auch dafür solch lange Touren gemütlich anzugehen. Sonntag würde mir passen.


----------



## alex76 (26. Juni 2008)

...also falls ihr an beiden Tagen fahren wollt  am Samstag wäre ich auch dabei. Dann könnte man für Sa die Marathon-Strecke anpeilen und am Sonntag könntet ihr euren Federweg ausnutzen 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (27. Juni 2008)

Soooo, Freunde der Nacht

wie sieht es denn nun mit *Samstag* und *Sonntag* aus ?

Wer ? 
Wo ?
Wann ?
Wohin ?


----------



## alex76 (27. Juni 2008)

...also ich würde morgen mitfahren. Ziel ist mir egal. Sind ja so ziemlich alle Strecken um FR schön 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei, falls jemand fährt. Bin gestern und heute gefahren und werde morgen meinen Beinen einen Erholungstag gönnen. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf'n Schauinsland. Oder möchte vielleicht mag der Floh ja eine Tour in seinem Revier führen??


----------



## The Floh (27. Juni 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> vielleicht mag der Floh ja eine Tour in seinem Revier führen??


Hey ihr!
kann ich gerne machen, allerdings nicht dieses Wochenende, da bin ich in Graubünden und nächstes WE auch nicht bis auf vielleicht Sonntag...
Aber ansonsten
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (27. Juni 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Soooo, Freunde der Nacht
> 
> wie sieht es denn nun mit *Samstag* und *Sonntag* aus ?
> 
> ...



Froinde der Nacht  Also Nightride muss es ja nicht gerade sein 

Für Sonntag bin ich noch unentschieden aber für 

*MORGEN, SAMSTAG, würde ich als TREFFPUNKT jetzt mal 10 UHR an der JOHANNISKIRCHE sagen und natürlich wäre ich dann auch mit von der Partie.*
Als Tour können wir ja eine längere Runde Richtung Feldberggebiet ins Auge fassen, ob es nun die Marathonstrecke ist oder doch was mit paar mehr Trails  und übern Feldberg können wir ja noch entscheiden, oder?

Also bis morgen
Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (27. Juni 2008)

...super. Dann bis morgen, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn das *HARDTRAILWUNDER* schon ruft, dann wird auch gehorcht 

Also, bis morgen um 10.00 Uhr / Johanniskirche 

P.S.: bei unserem Tempo der letzten Tour sollten wir die Ausrüstung zum Nightride mindestens mal einpacken


----------



## make65 (28. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich morgen beim Biketreff Müllheim verabredet. Falls jemand mitmöchte hab ich noch 1 Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## hotzemott (28. Juni 2008)

Wurde heute dann doch nicht die Marathon-Strecke sondern folgende Route:
Freiburg-Kirchzarten-Höfner Höfe-Hinterwaldkopf-Rinken-Raimartihof (Boxenstopp)-Rinken (wo Christian sich auf den Homesprint nach Fr machte)-Zastler Hütte-Stuibenwasen-Notschrei-Schaui-gelbe/blaue Raute Trail-Dreisamufercafe 

Alles in allem eine Tour mit besten Zutaten und entsprechend fand ichs mal wieder klasse 

@make65 bin morgen nicht dabei, wünsche aber viel Spaß auf den neuen Trails!

Bis demnächst wieder!
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (29. Juni 2008)

Nach den ganzen UPTRAILS auf dem weg zum Hinterwaldkopf hoch kam mir die Asphalt Abfahrt im Zastler Tal ganz gelegen. Hat vom Rinken genau 35 min. bis zu meiner Haustür gedauert (inkl. Gegenwind).
Aber bei eurer Weiterfahrt dürftet ihr vor 20.00 Uhr doch kaum am Dreisamufercafe aufgeschlagen sein, oder ? 

In ein paar Monaten lässt zu dieser Zeit bereits der Nightride grüßen


----------



## make65 (29. Juni 2008)

Wir waren heute auf'm Blauen - sowohl landschaftlich als auch Trailtechnisch sehr empfehlenswert. War ne relativ kurze Runde mit 42 km und 1250hm aber bei der Hitze hat das auch gereicht.


----------



## Freecastle (29. Juni 2008)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an ... wenn "The Floh" mal wieder Zeit hat und auch lust & laune uns zu guiden wäre hier mal ein Abstecher mit allen Mann (und auch Frau) angesagt. In diese Gegend hat es mich noch garnicht verschlagen . Wird aber höchste Zeit.

Da es für mich gestern aus zeitlichen Gründen eine etwas kürze Tour wurde hab ich mich heute morgen kurzerhand entschieden bissle im Flachland zu Biken. War ne schnelle 27er Runde nach Breisach mit knapp 60 KM. Die Höhenmeter über den Tuniberg werden mit dem Mantel des schweigens bedeckt


----------



## TheBlues (29. Juni 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf'm Blauen - sowohl landschaftlich als auch Trailtechnisch sehr empfehlenswert. War ne relativ kurze Runde mit 42 km und 1250hm aber bei der Hitze hat das auch gereicht.


 
jo, war ne nette tour..

hier noch die grafik zu deinen daten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/129194

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (30. Juni 2008)

Das Sommerwetter geht weiter und bis einschließlich Mittwoch sieht es derzeit noch Regen-frei aus.
Würde gerne ne Feierabendrunde drehen, wobei meine Vorstellung sowas in der Preislage rauf zum Kohlerhau (oder wenn die Zeit reicht auch weiter) und Blaue-Raute-Trail runter wäre. Für mich wäre 18:30 Uhr Start am Schwabentor ok. Ich schlage jetzt mal Mittwoch vor, aber wenn es lieber morgen sein soll wäre das auch machbar.

Kommt jemand mit? Lieber Dienstag oder Mittwoch?

Wäre nett, wenn was zusammengeht 
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (30. Juni 2008)

Klingt gut am Mittwoch .... aber bei mir bitte 18.30 Uhr +/- ein paar minuten Kulanzzeit. 
Gibt zwar ne hetzerei aber die *BLAUE RAUTE* entschädigt ja für vieles


----------



## make65 (30. Juni 2008)

Dienstag geht bei mir vielleicht - Mittwoch nicht. Kann ich aber erst morgen Nachmittag sagen, ich weiß noch nicht wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss. Ich schreib's dann hier rein.


----------



## make65 (30. Juni 2008)

Da war wieder einer schneller - hab meinem Mittwoch-Abend-Termin gerade verschoben und bin dann Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## hotzemott (30. Juni 2008)

*SUPER* 

Hoffe ja, das Wetter hält dann am Mittwoch auch.
Auf dem Blaue-Raute-Trail gabs am Samstag weiter oben stellenweise Wadenpeeling mit Kräuterbalsam. Da ist wohl zu wenig Verkehr 

Hotzemott


----------



## The Floh (30. Juni 2008)

von wie viel hm und km sprecht ihr als Feierabendrunde?
Ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (30. Juni 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> von wie viel hm und km sprecht ihr als Feierabendrunde?
> Ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei...
> Bis dann
> Floh


Das werden so 6-700 Hm sein. Die Auffahrt ist mit recht konstanter nicht zu hoher Steigung auf ner Forstautobahn, der Trail abwärts sehr schön und mit Flow zu fahren. In der Abfahrt kann man entscheiden, ob man über den Kybfelsen noch mal bissl hoch fährt oder eben drum herum.


----------



## The Floh (30. Juni 2008)

ok super, sollte eurer Seits nichts dagegensprechen, wäre ich dabei...
Allerdings kann ich das genau erst morgen Abend sagen...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## The Floh (1. Juli 2008)

mir reicht es wohl leider doch nicht auf morgen Abend, da am donnerstag eine Klausur ansteht die doch nicht so einfach wird wie es aussah...
Wünsche euch aber viel Spass


----------



## make65 (4. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## TheBlues (4. Juli 2008)

klar doch...

entweder belchen oder schauinsland


----------



## make65 (4. Juli 2008)

@TheBlues
Ich wollte morgen lieber ne Tour in meiner Heimatregion machen - aber auf den Blauen will ich demnächst auch noch.


----------



## hotzemott (8. Juli 2008)

Wetter-technisch geht es ab morgen wieder aufwärts und Bike-technisch soll das für mich am Donnerstag auch wieder der Fall sein.

*Wie siehts am Donnerstag aus mit AfterWorkBiken?*

Schlage als *Treffpunkt wieder 18:30 Uhr Start am Schwabentor *vor.
Wegen mir gehts dann gerne noch mal rauf zum Kohlerhau (oder wenn die Zeit reicht auch weiter) und den Blaue-Raute-Trail wieder runter. Alternative wäre z.B. hoch zum Rosskopf, weiter auf dem Kandelhighway bis ein Stück hinterm Streckereck und Abfahrt nach Stegen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wieder jemand mitkommt!

Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (8. Juli 2008)

Ginge es am Donnerstag auch ein bischen früher? Hab nämlich schon um 15 Uhr Feierabend und müsste dann nochmal nach Freiburg reinfahren.


----------



## hotzemott (8. Juli 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ginge es am Donnerstag auch ein bischen früher? Hab nämlich schon um 15 Uhr Feierabend und müsste dann nochmal nach Freiburg reinfahren.


Hi make65,
18 Uhr wäre auch möglich, aber noch früher würde mir nicht so passen. Wäre das für dich dann interessant oder ohnehin auch zu spät?
Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (8. Juli 2008)

18 Uhr ist besser. Wenn ich nicht wieder zu müde bin - ich steh unter der Woche um 5 Uhr auf - fahr ich mit. Ich schreib Dir dann auf jeden Fall ne SMS. 
Gruß martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (8. Juli 2008)

Gut, dann startet das *AfterWorkBiken am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr am Schwabentor*. Dann haben wir ja noch bissl länger Zeit


----------



## Red Hawkeye (9. Juli 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Gut, dann startet das *AfterWorkBiken am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr am Schwabentor*. Dann haben wir ja noch bissl länger Zeit



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu nach Freiburg gezogen. Nach rund 6 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz ist die Wohnung endlich halbwegs fertig. Jetzt scharre ich mit den Füßen! Ich will endlich die hochgelobten Schwarzwald-Trails kennenlernen. Falls Ihr also noch einen Neuling auf eine zivile Tour mitnehmen wollt, würde ich gerne mitkommen. Was für eine Strecke plant Ihr denn diesen Donnerstag (hm, km, Dauer)?

Gruß

RH


----------



## hotzemott (9. Juli 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu nach Freiburg gezogen. Nach rund 6 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz ist die Wohnung endlich halbwegs fertig. Jetzt scharre ich mit den Füßen! Ich will endlich die hochgelobten Schwarzwald-Trails kennenlernen. Falls Ihr also noch einen Neuling auf eine zivile Tour mitnehmen wollt, würde ich gerne mitkommen. Was für eine Strecke plant Ihr denn diesen Donnerstag (hm, km, Dauer)?
> 
> ...


Hi Red Hawkeye,

erstmal willkommen in Freiburg! Wohne selbst auch erst seit einem guten Jahr hier. Die Trails sind eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden wenn man eine Landkarte lesen kann und zumindest bergab sind die Wanderwege normal gut fahrbar, auch wenn man einfach auf gut Glück runter fährt. Mehr Spaß macht es natürlich, einfach bei anderen mitzufahren und da bist du an sich hier genau richtig 

In Anbetracht der Vorlieben der bisher angekündigten Mitfahrer und dem Gedanken, diesen Abend angesichts der kurzen Dauer des gegenwärtigen Zwichenhochs gut zu nutzen wäre meint Tipp für morgen, dass wir möglichst weit Richtung Schauinsland hochkurbeln, um dann eine schöne lange Trailabfahrt wieder genußvoll runterzufahren. Das würden dann 700 Hm oder gerne noch bissl mehr werden. Nun mußt du entscheiden, ob das für dich morgen passt, es wird aber bestimmt nicht die letzte Gelegenheit sein, mitzufahren. 

Bis morgen oder demnächst mal!
Hotzemott


----------



## Red Hawkeye (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Hotzemott,

besten Dank für die Infos. Gestern hat mich dann doch nichts mehr in der Wohnung gehalten. Ich bin durch Freiburg und auch ein 'bisschen' den Berg hoch gefahren. Wirklich ernüchternd ...  Kartons schleppen ist doch kein effizientes Cardiotraining. Da ich nicht Gruppenbremklotz sein will, werde ich diesmal nicht mitfahren. Aber bestimmt bei einem der nächste Male ...

Gruß

RH


----------



## make65 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's diese Woche aus mit AfterWorkBiken? Ich hätte am Dienstag oder Mittwoch Zeit.

Gruß Martin


----------



## alex76 (14. Juli 2008)

...hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald etwas beständiger, würde gern mal wieder ne Samstags- oder Sonntagsrunde mit euch fahren. 
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der immer mal wieder vage formulierten Idee für nen kurzen Abstecher Richtung Alpen  aus? 

Viel Spaß beim AfterWorkBiken, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (14. Juli 2008)

Bei mir geht's am 26. in die Alpen, und zwar dahin

und danach noch für 10 Tage ins Zillertal!  

Ich würde mich aber auch mal wieder auf 'ne gemeinsame Wochenendtour freuen.


----------



## hotzemott (15. Juli 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht's diese Woche aus mit AfterWorkBiken? Ich hätte am Dienstag oder Mittwoch Zeit.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hallo make65,

heute sieht es ja nach dem schönsten Tag der Woche aus, aber bei mir ist's bissl ungewiss, wann ich von der Arbeit loskomme und die Dämpfung meiner Gabel hat sich zuletzt sehr seltsam angefühlt. Bevor ich mir das angeschaut habe würde ich gerade eher nur Forstautobahn fahren  Heute würde ich also wohl besser unabhänigig fahren.
Wenn das mit meiner Gabel ok ist könnten wir für morgen Abend aber noch zu ner Runde verabreden.

Ansonsten hab ich für ne WoE-Tour den nächsten Sonntag im Auge.

@alex76: Bei mir sind die Pläne noch nicht ganz so konkret, aber es geht wohl im August auch auf Tour in die Alpen  Vorher wird es mit einem Alpen-Wochenende wohl leider etwas eng.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo hotzemott,

was macht Deine Gabel? Heute abend hab ich leider keine Zeit, ich plane aber auch mal mit dem Sonntag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ihr,

also ich hab momentan Gabel & Dämpfer im Service. Am Wochenende lockt mich die blonde Verführung auf die Schwäbische Alb. Also melde ich mich für sämmtliche Aktivitäten schonmal ab  ...  

Achja, bei der letzten Tour hab ich mich ja kurzfristig entschieden den Rückzug anzutreten nachdem der Dämpfer komplett eingesackt ist. Scheint wohl an der Dichtung gelegen zu haben. Mal schauen ob das wieder schön in Ordnung kommt.


Abstecher ins Alpine Hochgebierge ? Warum hab ich erst Ende August meinen 3-wöchigen Sommerurlaub !?!?!? Aber so ein Wochenende würde es ja auch schonmal tun, oder ?


----------



## The Floh (16. Juli 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> also ich hab momentan Gabel & Dämpfer im Service.


Bei Sport import?
Viel spass, meine Gabel ist schon wieder 8 Wochen dort...
Will aber auch endlich wieder mal richtig biken gehen, muss halt eine andere Gabel herhalten...
Bis dann
Floh 
PS: Sonntag würde bei mir auch frei sein, also wenn da interesse besteht..
Edit sagt: Momentan haben ja ein paar hier Problme mit den Gabeln, lasst uns mal eine Forkless tour machen...


----------



## make65 (16. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Bei Sport import?
> Viel spass, meine Gabel ist schon wieder 8 Wochen dort...



Und ich hab gedacht, dass die bei toxoholics langsam sind...



The Floh schrieb:


> PS: Sonntag würde bei mir auch frei sein, also wenn da interesse besteht..



Dann würde ich für Sonntag ja mal eine Blauen-Belchen Tour ins Rennen werfen...


----------



## TheBlues (16. Juli 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich für Sonntag ja mal eine Blauen-Belchen Tour ins Rennen werfen...


 
na, vielleicht trifft man sich ja...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wobei, nach 10 tagen grippe weiss ich nicht, was meine kondition dazu meint


----------



## The Floh (16. Juli 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich für Sonntag ja mal eine Blauen-Belchen Tour ins Rennen werfen...


Hey!
Können wir gerne machen, ich hoffe meine Kondition spielt solange mit...
Wann und wo?
Bis dann
Floh
PS: Allerdings vom Belchen runter gebe ich keine Trailgarantie...


----------



## alex76 (17. Juli 2008)

...also falls ihr nicht gaaanz so früh losfahrt (feier am vortag), würde ich auch mitkommen. bei nicht so tollem wetter könnte ich dann gleich mal testen, wie "wasserabweisend" meine neue jacke ist 

gruß, alexandra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (17. Juli 2008)

ich würde einfach mal so 11 oder 12 am Müllheimer BHF vorschlagen... Passt das für euch?
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## hotzemott (17. Juli 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...also falls ihr nicht gaaanz so früh losfahrt (feier am vortag), würde ich auch mitkommen. bei nicht so tollem wetter könnte ich dann gleich mal testen, wie "wasserabweisend" meine neue jacke ist
> 
> gruß, alexandra.



Hier mal kurz die Zugverbindungen:
Offenburg-Denzlingen-Freiburg-Müllheim
 8:34-9:21-9:45-10:13
 9:07-9:47-10:15-10:34
10:07-10:49-11:15-11:34

Alexandra, wie früh wäre denn für dich akzeptabel oder hab ich das gar nicht mehr aufgelistet 
Hätte ja auch noch ein Jäckchen, dass den Regentest erst noch bestehen muss, aber wegen mir muss das nicht so bald sein, jedenfalls nicht, wenn wir am Sonntag nette Trails fahren.

Grüße
Hotzemott

@freecastle: Bis Ende August ists doch nicht mehr so lange und wenn du noch Urlaub im September hast ist das in Bella Italia (Dolomiten, Gardasee) tw. auch von Vorteil, da nicht mehr so viel los sein sollte.
Viel Spaß auf dr raua Alb.


----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

also mir ist es von der Uhrzeit her egal, das macht am besten ihr unter euch aus...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## make65 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich steig dann wieder in Denzlingen zu. Und Hotzemott wohl in Freiburg, oder fährst Du mit dem Rad nach Mülle?

@Alex: Besorgst Du dann ein BaWü-Ticket? 

@The Floh: Ist vielleicht die Richtung Belchen - Blauen besser? Ich glaube der Kreuzweg ist in dieser Richtung besser zu fahren, oder irre ich mich? Und vom Blauen gibt's auf jeden Fall Trails nach Badenweiler. Und eine gute Einkehr gibt's beim Kälblescheuer.

@all: So richtig warm wird's auf der Höhe wohl eher nicht.


----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

belchen-blauen weiss ich leider nicht zu fahren, ich kenne nur die Richtung Blauen-Belchen, wenn ihr das natürlich fahren wollt, können wir gerne machen nur weiss ich da gar nicht lang zu fahren, sollte aber jemand irgendeine Papierkarte oder GPS Zuhause haben und das schauen könnte, wie von Müllheim oder vielleicht von Staufen oder sonst wo zu fahren ist, bin ich dabei!
Die Trail Garantie ist aufjedenfall wenn wir vom Blaune runterfahren würden, denn vom Belchen runter gebe ich keine Trailgarantie....


----------



## alex76 (18. Juli 2008)

...ihr müsst euch nicht nach mir richten, wenn ihr früher starten wollt. falls ihr aber den zug


hotzemott schrieb:


> Offenburg-Denzlingen-Freiburg-Müllheim
> 10:07-10:49-11:15-11:34


 nehmt, bin ich mit 80% iger wahrscheinlichkeit dabei.

@ martin & bertram: würdet ihr mit dem bw-ticket fahren wollen oder lohnt sich das nicht für euch? 

gruß, alexandra


----------



## TheBlues (18. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> belchen-blauen weiss ich leider nicht zu fahren, ich kenne nur die Richtung Blauen-Belchen, wenn ihr das natürlich fahren wollt, können wir gerne machen nur weiss ich da gar nicht lang zu fahren, sollte aber jemand irgendeine Papierkarte oder GPS Zuhause haben und das schauen könnte, wie von Müllheim oder vielleicht von Staufen oder sonst wo zu fahren ist, bin ich dabei!
> Die Trail Garantie ist aufjedenfall wenn wir vom Blaune runterfahren würden, denn vom Belchen runter gebe ich keine Trailgarantie....


 
na...von staufen aus münstertal auf'n belchen. hab da leider bisher noch keinen wirklich gut zu fahrenden weg gefunden (auch erst 2 oder 3 mal versucht).

vom belchen einfach der beschilderung hohkelch - richtstatt - haldenhof folgen.
ab da entweder über den kleinen trail rechts richtung kreuzweg (seeehr steil), oder den einen kilometer der strasse folgen.
am kreuzweg-parkplatz hinter dem trail richtung eggerten - blauen folgen. zwischendrin sind ein paar kurze abschnitte waldautobahn, aber ansonten ein wunderschöner trail (make65 kennt den ja mittlerweile ) in richtung blauen.

von müllheim aus gäb's auch noch die möglichkeit über schwärze - kohlplatz - sattelplatz - hirschrankhütte - käbelescheuer zum haldenhof zu fahren (dann entweder auf'n belchen, oder über'n blauen wieder nach müllheim).
letztes ist ne nette runde: ca 50KM und 1300 HM und etwa 60% trailanteil (meist bergab). 

leider gib's von da aus eigentlich nur einen weg auf'n belchen. somit müsste man denselben weg hin und zurück fahren...

so, hoffe das war verständlich und ihr kommt auch ohne GPS klar 



sollte meine gesundheit und das wetter mitmachen, werd ich mit sicherheit auch da oben irgendwo unterwegs sein .

letzter tip noch: vom kreuzweg zum blauen ist es um einiges schöner und flowiger zu fahren, als umgekehrt.


----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> von müllheim aus gäb's auch noch die möglichkeit über schwärze - kohlplatz - sattelplatz - hirschrankhütte - käbelescheuer zum haldenhof zu fahren (dann entweder auf'n belchen, oder über'n blauen wieder nach müllheim).
> letztes ist ne nette runde: ca 50KM und 1300 HM und etwa 60% trailanteil (meist bergab).


Den Vorschlag würde ich vorziehen... was meint ihr? (Rot markierte Variante) Denn ich glaube dass der Belchen wirklich nicht sooo interessant ist, und so hääten wir auch was schönes... Passt das?
Bis dann
Floh
Edit: Die Variante könnte ich sogar voll guiden, da ich die Strecke kenne...


----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> leider gib's von da aus eigentlich nur einen weg auf'n belchen. somit müsste man denselben weg hin und zurück fahren...


Wie meinst du das? Wenn man doch von der Kälbelescheuer auf den Blauen fährt, gibt es doch hunderte Varianten vom Blaune runter nach Badenweiler/Müllheim zu kommen... Oder versteh ich dich da falsch?


----------



## TheBlues (18. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag würde ich vorziehen... was meint ihr? (Rot markierte Variante) Denn ich glaube dass der Belchen wirklich nicht sooo interessant ist, und so hääten wir auch was schönes... Passt das?
> Bis dann
> Floh
> Edit: Die Variante könnte ich sogar voll guiden, da ich die Strecke kenne...


 
na, wenn ihr mir ne uhrzeit sagt, könnten wir uns am kohlplatz treffen, dann würd ich glatt mitfahren 
(könnte dich dann beim guiden unterstützen )



The Floh schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Wenn man doch von der Kälbelescheuer auf den Blauen fährt, gibt es doch hunderte Varianten vom Blaune runter nach Badenweiler/Müllheim zu kommen... Oder versteh ich dich da falsch?


 
ja, ich meinte vom haldenhof zum belchen....
blauen ist klar, da gibt's dutzende von wege nach müllheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> na, wenn ihr mir ne uhrzeit sagt, könnten wir uns am kohlplatz treffen, dann würd ich glatt mitfahren
> (könnte dich dann beim guiden unterstützen )
> 
> 
> ...




Können wir gerne machen, allerdings muss erst abgeklärt werden, welcher Zug es jetzt definitiv wird... was meinst du, wie lange braucht man vom Müllheimer BHF zum Kohlplatz?


----------



## TheBlues (18. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Können wir gerne machen, allerdings muss erst abgeklärt werden, welcher Zug es jetzt definitiv wird... was meinst du, wie lange braucht man vom Müllheimer BHF zum Kohlplatz?


 
puh...schätze mal ich bräuchte dafür ca 45 - 60 min...


----------



## The Floh (18. Juli 2008)

So,
Ich schlage dann jetzt einfach mal fix für Sonntag vor:
Von Müllheim über Schwärze - Kohlplatz - Sattelplatz - Hirschrankhütte - käbelescheuer - Haldenhof - Blauen - Badenweiler - Niederweiler
Insgesmat ca. 50KM und 1300 HM und etwa 60% Singletrailanteil.

Als Zugverbidnung:
Offenburg 10:07Uhr - Denzlingen 10:49Uhr - Freiburg HBF 11:15Uhr - Müllheim 11:34 Uhr.

Also würde ich euch dann um 11:35 am BHF Müllheim erwarten, von dort aus fahren wir dann bis zum Kohlplatz wo wir The Blues noch mitnehmen. ungefähr 12:20. dann die oben beschriebene Tour weiterführen...
(passt das so für dich, The Blues?)

Insgesamt gibt es eine gemütliche Tour ohne Rennpotenzial...

*Wer geht denn Definitv mit???*

@Alex:
Würdest du für dich und die anderen dann das Bawü-Ticket besorgen???

@all:
Hier in der Gegend gibt es nicht so viele Trinkwasserentnahmestellen wie z.B. in Offenburg...

Soweit das organisatorische, sollte ich nichts vergessen haben...
Werde erst heute Nacht wieder nach dem EH-Kurs schauen können was sich bis dahin getan hat...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## TheBlues (18. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> (passt das so für dich, The Blues?)


 

bin zeitlich nicht gebunden, somit 



The Floh schrieb:


> @all:
> Hier in der Gegend gibt es nicht so viele Trinkwasserentnahmestellen wie z.B. in Offenburg...


 
letzter trinkbrunnen ist an der hirschrankhütte


----------



## alex76 (18. Juli 2008)

...also bei mir ist es wie bereits erwähnt nicht ganz 100% ig klar, ob ich mitkommen kann. klar ist nur, dass ich mit will 

günstiger als das bw-ticket ist übrigens für diese strecke das regio24 ticket für 16 /5 Personen (gesamtes RVF Netz). Das müsste dann martin besorgen und ich würde mein ticket bis denzlingen normal lösen (bin jetzt bahncardbesitzerin )
das wäre auch praktischer, da ihr das ticket dann unabhängig von meinem mitkommen organisieren könntet.

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## make65 (18. Juli 2008)

Ticket besorgen ist kein Problem - hoffe ich

Ich sollte dann aber am Sonntag definitiv wissen, wer mitkommt. Sollten wir nur zu zweit den Weg nach Müllheim antreten würde ich lieber mit dem Auto fahren - also entweder die Alex von Denzlingen aus mitnehmen oder den Bertram von Freiburg aus. 

@Alex - kannst Du bitte bis Sonntag 8:30 Uhr bescheid geben? Ich schick Dir ne PM mit meiner Handy-Nr. 

Bis Sonntag dann
Martin


----------



## hotzemott (18. Juli 2008)

Ich komme mit und nehme den Zug ab Freiburg oder eben die MFG mit make65, falls wir nur zu zweit sein sollten.

*Sonst keiner mehr Lust?*  Wo's doch zu so entspannten Zeiten los geht und sogar vor der Tour schon ne Route fest steht 

Hotzemott

PS: Hab auch ne passende topographische Karte und bringe die natürlich mit...


----------



## The Floh (19. Juli 2008)

ok, dann warte ich trotzdem um 11.35 auf euch am BHF in Müllheim, wäre noch super, wenn ihr hier reinschreibt, mit was ihr kommt...
Dann bis morgen!
Floh


----------



## make65 (20. Juli 2008)

Wir kommen mit dem Zug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (20. Juli 2008)

ok super.


----------



## hotzemott (20. Juli 2008)

War ja wieder ne gute Aktion heute und für mich wurden einmal mehr ein paar weisse Flecke auf der Landkarte getilgt. Denke, wir werden gerne noch öfter in der Blauen-Gegend biken wollen, denn die netten Trail mit viel Flow heute haben doch Appetitt auf mehr gemacht und mein Käsekuchen in der Kälblescheuer war auch gut.
Last but not least:
*DANKE* an die Locals und natürlich besonders an The Floh fürs Guiden! 

Bis bald wieder
Hotzemott


----------



## TheBlues (20. Juli 2008)

da schliess ich mich doch meinem vorredner an 

@ The Floh
das nächste mal dann mit neuen schlappen...oder protektoren! 

die tour
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/142610


----------



## The Floh (21. Juli 2008)

So, hier mal noch ein Fazit von mir:
Schön wars aufjedenfall mit euch und hat viel Spaß gemacht... Obwohl es nicht ganz gestern so mein Tag war...

Bilder von gestern:



*da wollen/waren wir hoch!!!*




*Irgendwo zwischen Kohlplatz und Kälbelescheuer*




*Am Blauenhaus mit versammelten Fahrrädern*

Fazit von gestern:
ein paar Verletzungen die erst später festgestellt wurden 
daraus wiederrum kam dieser (Frust-)Kauf zustande, weil mindestens 2 Wochen nicht mehr biken...




Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich dann so wieder mit, natürlich mit genügend Luftdruck

Bis dann
Floh


----------



## TheBlues (21. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Fazit von gestern:
> ein paar Verletzungen die erst später festgestellt wurden
> 
> 
> ...


 
uuaaah, was hast du denn??


...und, danke für die bilder...aber da scheinen doch noch welche zu fehlen 

na, dann mal gute besserung !!!!


----------



## The Floh (21. Juli 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> ...und, danke für die bilder...aber da scheinen doch noch welche zu fehlen


PN kommt gleich...
die restlichen Bilder bekommt ihr per Link...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Floh,

das mit den Reifen ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber den RacingRalph wirste verfluchen wenn's mal ein bischen feuchter und matschig wird...

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung 
bess demnähx

Martin


----------



## The Floh (21. Juli 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> das mit den Reifen ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber den RacingRalph wirste verfluchen wenn's mal ein bischen feuchter und matschig wird...


das habe ich mir auch gedacht, doch mein Händler meinte, dass sie die 2008er Version komplett überarbeitet haben und es fast ein Sorglos Reifen geworden ist... Wenn nicht, habe mir noch einen zweiten NN mitgenommen, da ich dem Händler auch nicht so ganz vertraue...


----------



## hotzemott (21. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Fazit von gestern:
> ein paar Verletzungen die erst später festgestellt wurden
> daraus wiederrum kam dieser (Frust-)Kauf zustande, weil mindestens 2 Wochen nicht mehr biken...


Hallo Floh,

ist ja ne blöde Sache und bringt hoffentlich nicht dein Sommerprogramm durcheinander. Natürlich wünsche ich dir auch gute Besserung!
Ich glaub ja auch nicht, dass der Rutschige Ralph inzwischen zum Trail-Reifen mutiert ist aber die NNs in 2.25 Zoll sind doch bestimmt ein guter Kompromiss, wenn das Finchen nicht zu schwer werden darf ;-)

Always keep the rubber side down!
Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr,

hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Samstag? Vielleicht mal wieder Kandel/Kandelhöhenweg  oder was Unbekanntes?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Touchdown (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

leider weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich am Samstag frei habe. Chaos auf der Arbeit 
Aber falls ich nicht arbeiten muß wäre Rosskopf und anschließend der K-Höhenweg mein Programm.

Bis dahin sollten meine Schuhe auch wieder trocken sein. Das dumme Gewitter gestern hat mich 100m unterm Schauinslandgipfel erwischt...
Daher --> immer Helm tragen beim Mountainbiken, es könnte Hageln 

Grüßle Michi


----------



## Freecastle (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Alex,

wann wolltest du denn in etwa starten am Samstag ?


----------



## alex76 (31. Juli 2008)

...wÃ¼rde mich zwecks Startzeit nach euch richten. Einziger Wunsch: frÃ¼hestens ab 10 Uhr 

GruÃ, Alexandra

...ups, seh gerade, dass der Laden, in dem ich mit etw. GlÃ¼ck einen neuen Sattel kaufen werde, erst um 10 aufmacht. â also dann erst gegen 11. Falls das Teil nicht da ist, sag ich Bescheid...


----------



## Freecastle (31. Juli 2008)

Ja, würde passen, dann kann ich in der Stadt auch noch was erledigen und kann dort noch nett Frühstücken bevor es los geht. Müsste aber gegen 15-16 Uhr wieder zurück in Freiburg sein, da wir noch auf ein Fest eingeladen sind.


----------



## nobs (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,
da meine Family zur Zeit gerade Ferien macht habe ich am Samstag auch Zeit und Lust mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.
gruß nobs


----------



## Freecastle (1. August 2008)

@ ALL

Na wie siehts jetzt mit morgen aus ..... ????

Startpunkt: Schwabentor / Freiburg

Urhzeit:  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (1. August 2008)

...also ich könnte jetzt doch schon früher.

Falls sich sonst niemand mehr mit einem anderen Wunsch meldet (aber bitte noch heute Abend ), können wir ja

*10 Uhr am Schwabentor*

fix machen. Wer noch nicht weiß, ob er/sie kann, kommt einfach spontan dazu...

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## Touchdown (1. August 2008)

Hab morgen frei und bin dabei.

10 Uhr ist super! 

Bis morgen,
Touchdown


----------



## Freecastle (1. August 2008)

HALT !!!

Ich kann leider erst um 11 Uhr ... hab noch Besuch mit dem ich gerne 
Frühstücken würde ohne das ganze in Stress ausbrechen zu lassen 

Wenn euch das nichts ausmachen würde .... super .... ansonnstens pech für mich.


----------



## hotzemott (2. August 2008)

Ich starte morgen eh erst, wenn der DHL-Man eine Gabel für mich abgeworfen hat (fürs neue Spaßgerät )))
Werde also wohl nicht mitkommen.

Euch viel Spaß!
Hotzemott


----------



## nobs (2. August 2008)

Hi,
wann ist jetzt Start 10:00Uhr oder 11:00Uhr bin jetzt für 10:00 Uhr aufgestanden, werde dann wohl auch gegen 10:00 da sein. Wenn jemand dabei ist ok ansonsten starte ich 10:10Uhr durch
Gruß


----------



## Touchdown (2. August 2008)

Moin,

ich wäre auch gegen 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Bis später,
Touchdown


----------



## Freecastle (2. August 2008)

Kein Thema, dann bin ich für heute auch raus. 10.00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht.

Naja, gibt ja sicherlich ein NÄCHSTES MAL .... 

@hotzemott
Neues Spassgerät ? Du hast doch nicht etwa so ein "_V_" in deinem neuen Schriftzug ????


----------



## hotzemott (2. August 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @hotzemott
> Neues Spassgerät ? Du hast doch nicht etwa so ein "_V_" in deinem neuen Schriftzug ????



So, die Pike ist hier aufgeschlagen 
Die Laufräder kommen erst Mitte nächster Woche. Da das Gerät dann aber ab nächstem WoE 3 Wochen auf Alpentour gehen soll ist derzeit für die Vorbereitungen ne gute Zeitplanung nötig. Da ich jetzt die Gabel habe kann ich schon mal das meiste aufbauen.

*Hotzemott*


----------



## alex76 (3. August 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> HALT !!!
> 
> Ich kann leider erst um 11 Uhr



...dumm gelaufen, und dabei hab ich den früheren Zeitpunkt doch hauptsächlich wegen dir vorgeschlagen  War ne schöne Tour gestern mit neuer Variante ab St. Peter über Hannissenhöhe/Buchenbach >> lieblingstourverdächtig  Na, und vielleicht gibt's künftig ja auch zwei neue Mitradler 

@Bertram: Lass mal ein Foto von deinem neuen Rädchen sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (3. August 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...dumm gelaufen, und dabei hab ich den früheren Zeitpunkt doch hauptsächlich wegen dir vorgeschlagen  War ne schöne Tour gestern mit neuer Variante ab St. Peter über Hannissenhöhe/Buchenbach >> lieblingstourverdächtig  Na, und vielleicht gibt's künftig ja auch zwei neue Mitradler
> 
> @Bertram: Lass mal ein Foto von deinem neuen Rädchen sehen!


Ist noch nicht fertig und steht auf 2 Stühlen im Wohnzimmer, da ja die Laufräder noch fehlen...

Die Variante bin ich inzwischen auch 2 mal gefahren und find auch, dass es die schönste 'Abfahrt' von St.Peter ist. Am Ende kann man noch zur kleinen Ruine hochfahren und dann gibt es noch mal nen kurzen Trail mit Serpentinchen


----------



## Touchdown (4. August 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende kann man noch zur kleinen Ruine hochfahren und dann gibt es noch mal nen kurzen Trail mit Serpentinchen



Jo, das haben wir gemacht, war lustig! War wirklich ne gute Tour. Und die Bedingungen waren spitze!  

Gruß,
Touchdown


----------



## Freecastle (4. August 2008)

@ Hotzemott
3 Wochen in die Alpenregion ???
Was steht denn dort an ? Kein Alpencross sondern ein AlpenAROUNDcross ?!?!

Irgendwie kommt da ne menge Neid auf wenn ich das lese.
Evtl. fahren wir Anfang September auch noch an den Gardasee, aber jetzt kommts .... OHNE Bikes *heul*


@ Alex
Ende September könnte man doch mal einen 2-3 Tages Abstecher in die Schweiz ins Auge fassen. So wie wir das schonmal loose besprochen haben. Dann kann Hotzemott jetzt schonmal im Alpinen Gelände trainieren damit er dann fit für uns ist


----------



## make65 (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe der ersten Teil meines Urlaubs - den Alpencross - heil überstanden. War schon ziemlich hart, an 3 Tagen durfte ich mein Bike jeweils ca. 45 min über alpine Pfade bergauf tragen. Dafür hatten wir tolle Abfahrten (Fimberpass, Rabbijoch) und als Highlight die Uinaschlucht. Am Mittwoch geht's nochmal für 10 Tage ins Zillertal und danach freue ich mich wieder auf ne tolle Tour mit Euch.

@hotzemott: Wünsche Dir viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike, den zusätzlichen Federweg kannst Du in den Alpen bestimmt gebrauchen! Wo geht's denn hin?

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## hotzemott (5. August 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ Alex
> Ende September könnte man doch mal einen 2-3 Tages Abstecher in die Schweiz ins Auge fassen. So wie wir das schonmal loose besprochen haben. Dann kann Hotzemott jetzt schonmal im Alpinen Gelände trainieren damit er dann fit für uns ist



Vielleicht wäre es günstig, wenn wir das noch bissl koordinieren bevor alle nacheinander in den Urlaub fahren.
Grundsätzlich könnten wir einfach ein normales 2-Tage-Wochenende Ende September oder im Oktober ins Auge fassen. Für ein größeres Event würde sich die Woche mit dem Tag der deutschen Freizeit anbieten. Hier wäre auch denkbar, dass wer will/kann die ganze Woche fährt und der Rest übers lange WoE ab dem 3.10. nachkommt. Für ne Woche wäre der Gardasee zwar ideal, aber fürs lange WoE ists natürlich zu weit. Eine gute Location lässt sich aber sicher finden. Wie ist denn so die Stimmung? Lieber ein normales 2-Tage-WoE-Event mit entsprechend weniger Aufwand oder doch noch mal ein kurzer Bike-Urlaub bevor die LangeHosenZeit kommt?

@Freecastle: Na, September wäre doch ne ideale Zeit für den Gardasee und dort gibts auch Bike-Leihstationen. Vielleicht kommt da noch jemand auf den Geschmack 

@make65: Alpen-X hört sich gut an. Hast du auch vieeele Foddos gemacht? Wünsche ich dir/euch natürlich auch viel Spaß und ein stabiles Hoch überm Zillertal 

Habe selbst erst mal vor, einige Highlights in den Dolomiten zu sehen, insgesamt mit dem Ziel Riva. Nach ein paar Tagen relaxen wird sich dann zeigen, wie groß die Lust zum Biken noch ist. Reizvoll wäre z.B. noch die Ortlergegend. Falls jemand Lust/Zeit hat, auch in die Gegend zu fahren einfach melden.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (5. August 2008)

Für meinen Urlaub "NACHdemURLAUB" hab ich die KW 40. / sprich vom 29.10. - 02.10. inkl. dem 03.10. (Tag der Deutschen Einheit) beantragt und auch genehmigt bekommen. Hier wäre ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Ob Gardasee oder Berner Oberland oder oder oder .... hauptsache nen abstecher ins Alpine Gebirge.

Wie schaut es in dieser Woche (KW 40) bei euch aus ? 

Alex76, Hotzemott, Make65, TheFloh ..... und ihr anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (5. August 2008)

> Wie schaut es in dieser Woche (KW 40) bei euch aus ?



Kann ich noch nicht sagen, bei mir wird's wohl eher nur am langen WE, ev. ab 02.10. möglich sein. Ich bin ausserdem noch vom 19. - 21.09. mit BiTou in den Vogesen.  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Grüße Martin


----------



## alex76 (5. August 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ... Grundsätzlich könnten wir einfach ein normales 2-Tage-Wochenende Ende September oder im Oktober ins Auge fassen. Für ein größeres Event würde sich die Woche mit dem Tag der deutschen Freizeit anbieten. Hier wäre auch denkbar, dass wer will/kann die ganze Woche fährt und der Rest übers lange WoE ab dem 3.10. nachkommt.



...also das verlängerte Wochenende vom 3. bis 5. Oktober würde ich mir dann natürlich freihalten  Ein kurzes Wochenende wäre wohl etwas knapp, höchstens, wir machen uns schon Freitag abend auf den Weg.

Bis bald mal wieder, Alexandra

...und allen Urlaubern schöne Tage!


----------



## nobs (7. August 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, bei mir wird's wohl eher nur am langen WE, ev. ab 02.10. mÃ¶glich sein. Ich bin ausserdem noch vom 19. - 21.09. mit BiTou in den Vogesen.  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe Martin



Vogesen, geil, aber 200â¬ das kann ja nur ein Witz sein, auf dem Caming wo wir immer unser Nord / SÃ¼d treffen abgehalten haben hat das ganze mal 20â¬ gekostet und wir hatten immer nen Mordsgaudi und Supertouren aufÂ´m Grand Ballon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=24591&highlight=vogesen der Link ist zwar schon ein bissel angestaubt aber die Gegend ist immer noch die selbe


----------



## Freecastle (14. August 2008)

Um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen kommt hier die Frage zum Sonntag ....

Jemand lust ab ca. 10.00 Uhr ne Runde von ca. 3-4 Stunden zu drehen ?

Dachte entweder an den Kandelhöhenweg oder an den Hinterwaldkopf.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte Zeit und Lust am Sonntag. 10.00 hört sich auch gut an. Bin erst vor kurzem nach Freiburg gezogen, bike allerdings schon länger. Vom Kandelhöhenweg habe ich schon Gutes gehört.

Gruß

Red Hawkeye


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2008)

Christian,
wenn ich 10h am Schwabentor bin, bin ich dabei.
Weiss noch nicht ob ich mich motivieren kann ( beruflich bedingt ausser Form ).
Wohin es geht iss mir egal.

Cu Uwe?


----------



## Freecastle (15. August 2008)

Klingt doch schonmal super.
Würde vorschlagen ->  SONNTAG 10.00 UHR / SCHWABENTOR


----------



## Red Hawkeye (15. August 2008)

OK, bis Sonntag!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. August 2008)

Bin definitiv dabei 
Also absagen is nicht mehr 

Nachdem es mir heute bei einer Abfahrt die hintere Bremse abgerissen hat und mit nem Freiflug belohnt wurde, werde ich morgen hoffentlich ruhig und entspannt mit Euch biken können.
Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie, mal gespannt wie kulant DT Swiss das handhabt.
Die deformierte Bremsscheibe wird an die Wand genagelt.

Cu morgen 10h 
Uwe


----------



## Red Hawkeye (22. August 2008)

Moin zusammen,

war wirklich 'ne Super Tour. Als Schwarzwald-Neuling habe ich die natürlich aufgezeichnet. Über den Google-Earth-Link (s.u.) kann man sie ohne Schweiss, aber auch ohne Fahrspaß nachfahren!

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1222258/an/0/page/0#1222258

RH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilled_89 (22. August 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> war wirklich 'ne Super Tour. Als Schwarzwald-Neuling habe ich die natürlich aufgezeichnet. Über den Google-Earth-Link (s.u.) kann man sie ohne Schweiss, aber auch ohne Fahrspaß nachfahren!
> 
> ...



Ich bekomm da nur ein "Textgewurschdel"

Siehe Anhang

lG


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. August 2008)

chilled_89 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm da nur ein "Textgewurschdel"



Wer oder was hindert dich daran auf "View in Google Maps" zu klicken?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. August 2008)

Nur gwurschtel 
Dann iss ja gut so 
Einfach mal die augen auf machen und genau schauen 
Oder selber fahren/ suchen !


----------



## chilled_89 (22. August 2008)

Ach, da muss man erst noch klicken? Ich bin etwas verwoehnt und klickfaul 

Dachte nur "Achdu******** da stimmt was nicht - *F5*, *F5*, *F5*, *Schliessen*"


----------



## alex76 (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Lust auf ne Tour am Sonntag? 
Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## alex76 (30. August 2008)

...hat etwa niemand Lust, das geniale Wetter auszunutzen  Werde morgen mit dem Zug nach Hinterzarten fahren und von dort über den Querweg nach Buchenbach/Sankt Peter/Kandelhöhenweg/FR. Abfahrt ab Bhf FR 10.10 Uhr. Wer mit will, kann sich ja noch melden.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## TheBlues (30. August 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...hat etwa niemand Lust, das geniale Wetter auszunutzen  Werde morgen mit dem Zug nach Kirchzarten fahren und von dort über den Querweg nach Buchenbach/Sankt Peter/Kandelhöhenweg/FR. Abfahrt ab Bhf FR 10.10 Uhr. Wer mit will, kann sich ja noch melden.
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra


 
lust schon ...

war aber heute mit'm bike in todtnauberg...morgen somit wahrscheinlich nur ne hausrunde....belchen oder sirnitz....


----------



## The Floh (30. August 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...hat etwa niemand Lust, das geniale Wetter auszunutzen  Werde morgen mit dem Zug nach Kirchzarten fahren und von dort über den Querweg nach Buchenbach/Sankt Peter/Kandelhöhenweg/FR. Abfahrt ab Bhf FR 10.10 Uhr. Wer mit will, kann sich ja noch melden.
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Wir (Fienchen und Ich) würden schon gerne mit, wir dürfen aber nicht....


----------



## alex76 (31. August 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Werde morgen mit dem Zug nach Hinterzarten fahren und von dort über den Querweg nach Buchenbach/Sankt Peter/Kandelhöhenweg/FR



Wer diesen Weg auch schon mal im Sinn hatte: am Querweg steht ab Hinterzarten (Waldrand) ein Fahrrad-Verbotsschild  Na ja, dafür konnte ich heute etwas entspannter am Feldberg ankommen  Wer nächste Woche auch noch Urlaub bzw. Zeit und Lust zum Radeln hat, kann sich ja mal melden.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HL64 (31. August 2008)

Hallo Alexa76
Wo wolltest du durchfahren? Gleich hinter dem Bahnhof links in den Hochmoor?
Das ist die einzige gesperrte Strecke die ich da oben kenne und die kann man ganz
leicht umfahren.

Gruß hl64


----------



## hotzemott (31. August 2008)

Hallihallo 
bin auch wieder zurück. War ne klasse Tour über die Alpen, super Trails, schöne Täler, recht wenig Asphalt, tolles neues Sofa und die Regenjacke hätte ich zuhause lassen können 

Hoffe, der Sommer hält noch ne Weile durch und freue mich schon wieder auf Touren mit euch!

Grüsse von Hotzemott


@Alex76: Du meintest doch den Weg, der ab Oberhöllsteig oben entlang des Höllentals verläuft und den wir schon länger im Auge hatten, oder? Bezieht sich das Verbotsschild auf den ganzen Weg da runter?


----------



## alex76 (31. August 2008)

...na ja, ich hab mich halt an der Raute orientiert. Hab mich eh gewundert, dass nicht schon früher ein "Fußwegschild" gekommen ist. Das Verbotsschild kam gleich nach der Kreuzung, an der man zur Ravennaschlucht abbiegt. Ging relativ steil hoch und handelte sich meiner Meinung nach um den eigentlichen "Einstieg".

Würde mich freuen, wenn du deinen Tipp verrätst . 

Gruß, Alexandra

PS: Ist der Weg genauso "nett", wie er auf der Karte aussieht?


----------



## alex76 (31. August 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> @Alex76: Du meintest doch den Weg, der ab Oberhöllsteig oben entlang des Höllentals verläuft und den wir schon länger im Auge hatten, oder? Bezieht sich das Verbotsschild auf den ganzen Weg da runter?



...genau den wollte ich fahren. Ob es für den ganzen Abschnitt gilt  ??? da kann vielleicht HL64 was dazu sagen. Waren heute auch sehr viele Spaziergänger unterwegs. Da wollte ich mir keinen unnötigen Stress machen...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## HL64 (31. August 2008)

Beim oberen Ende der Ravenneschlucht geht es links steil am Waldrand bergauf? Dort bin ich am Samstag von oben runtergefahren. Oben steht kein Schild. Bergauf muss man ca 400Meter über einen schönen verwurzelten Trail schieben aber dann ist man auf einem Waldweg der anfangs halblinks steil bergaufgeht später aber in einen Trail übergeht. Der wiederum führt zum Posthaldenfelsen. Ist aber eher was für unter der Woche oder bei nicht so schönem Wetter(wegen Fussgänger).


----------



## Freecastle (3. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

_- kurz und schmerlos -_

wie schaut es bei euch aus, jemand lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour am Samstag (vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit) ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (3. September 2008)

Ich muss arbeiten - wird also leider nix.


----------



## The Floh (3. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> _- kurz und schmerlos -_
> 
> wie schaut es bei euch aus, jemand lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour am Samstag (vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit) ???




Wenn überhaupt, hätte ich nur recht wenig Zeit, also so 2-3 Stunden, da noch andere Sachen anstehen am Samstag...


----------



## hotzemott (3. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> _- kurz und schmerlos -_
> 
> wie schaut es bei euch aus, jemand lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour am Samstag (vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit) ???



Fingerchen heb 

Nachdem heute Abend um halb fünf der Herbst in Freiburg eingezogen ist siehts zwar gerade noch nicht danach aus, aber wenns Wetter passabel ist kommt mein Sofa am Samstag mal wieder raus aus dem Wohnzimmer 

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (5. September 2008)

Na irgendwie scheint die Wetterprognose für morgen nicht so sonderlich der bringer zu sein ... denke mal ich werde gemütlich den Samstagmorgen mit einem Frühstück in holder zweisamkeit in der Stadt beginnen 

Mann sieht sich am Sonntag morgen ....


----------



## alex76 (12. September 2008)

...na ihr, wie sieht's am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus  z.B. mal wieder in der schönen Ortenau? 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (12. September 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...na ihr, wie sieht's am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus  z.B. mal wieder in der schönen Ortenau?
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Kachelmannwetter sieht für Sonntag zumindest in Freiburg kühl aber trocken aus. Ich würd auch gerne ne Tour mit paar Trails fahren, egal ob mit Start in Offenburg oder Freiburg 

Sonst noch jemand dabei?

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (13. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Kachelmannwetter sieht für Sonntag zumindest in Freiburg kühl aber trocken aus. Ich würd auch gerne ne Tour mit paar Trails fahren, egal ob mit Start in Offenburg oder Freiburg



...ok, dann heb' ich meinen Vorschlag für eines der unzähligen schönen Herbstwochenenden auf . Wie sieht die Freiburger Alternative aus?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (13. September 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...ok, dann heb' ich meinen Vorschlag für eines der unzähligen schönen Herbstwochenenden auf . Wie sieht die Freiburger Alternative aus?
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



In Offenburg soll es aber sonniger werden... mir ist's egal wo wir fahren und wenn sonst niemand ein Vote abgibt können wir jetzt gerne Offenburg ausmachen. Wenn es weiter so regnet brauchen wir ja auch nicht die schattigsten Trails mit den tiefsten Schlammlöchern zu suchen. Da die Abende für Feierabendrunden ohne Nightride langsam ziemlich kurz werden hab ich halt einfach Lust auf ne Tour morgen.

Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (13. September 2008)

Ich habe morgen keine Zeit, werde mich mal wieder meiner Freundin widmen. Viel Spass.


----------



## Freecastle (13. September 2008)

Sorry Ihr .... heute abend geht es noch auf eine Hochzeitsfeier und morgen werd ich mit der Frendin nen kleinen Ausflug machen. Viel Spass euch und trockene Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (13. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> In Offenburg soll es aber sonniger werden... mir ist's egal wo wir fahren und wenn sonst niemand ein Vote abgibt können wir jetzt gerne Offenburg ausmachen. Wenn es weiter so regnet brauchen wir ja auch nicht die schattigsten Trails mit den tiefsten Schlammlöchern zu suchen. Da die Abende für Feierabendrunden ohne Nightride langsam ziemlich kurz werden hab ich halt einfach Lust auf ne Tour morgen.
> 
> Hotzemott



...also ich werde morgen auch auf jeden Fall fahren. Da ich heute schon in Freiburg zum Pseudo-Shoppen war, hätte ich auch nichts gegen Besuch aus FR einzuwenden . Schlammig wärs wohl auf den kleineren Wegchen echt  
Falls also jemand mitkommt, hätte ich Lust auf ne Tour zum Glaswaldsee (ca. 60 km, 1400 hm, überwiegend Forstwege, aber ein paar Meter Trail gibt's schon und eine nette >20% Rampe). Allerdings müsste man da von Bad Griesbach oder Bad Peterstal wieder mit dem Zug zurück nach OG fahren (fahren nur 16.11, 18.11, 20.11 ). Zur Not würde sich aber auch was unkomplizierteres finden lassen 

Also, wie sieht's aus? Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (13. September 2008)

Gut, dann komme ich mit. Die Tour hört sich doch nett an 
Passt es, wenn ich um 10 Uhr in Offenburg bin?

Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (13. September 2008)

10 Uhr passt. Warte dann am Bhf. Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass auf der Route ein Abschnitt dabei ist, der sich nach Regen gerne in eine Sumpflandschaft mit tiefen Wasserlachen verwandelt (Waldwiesenweg). Ich werd' dann auf jeden Fall mal meine wasserdichten Socken testen und die Regenhose einpacken .

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (14. September 2008)

Von den vielen Sonnenstunden, die heute für Offenburg angekündigt waren konnte man jenseits des Moosbergs nicht mehr so viel sehen und a bisserl frisch wars zwischendurch schon, aber ansonsten wars wieder ne schöne lange Tour mit einigen leckeren Trails und das Beste, was wir heute machen konnten. Auch der Käsekuchen war gut, groß und auch noch günstig 

Erst bei der Zugabe auf dem Westweg wurde es von unten recht feucht, aber diesen Westweg sollten wir uns mal zu geeigneter Zeit vorknöpfen, denn auch auf dieser Höhe gab es wie schon neulich am Blauen Trailpassagen, die Appetit auf mehr machen.

Guten Start in die neue Woche!
Hotzemott


----------



## The Floh (14. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Auch der Käsekuchen war gut, groß und auch noch günstig



Gehst du jetzt nach Offenburg oder zur Kälbelescheuer zum Käskuchen essen?


----------



## alex76 (15. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ... Auch der Käsekuchen war gut, groß und auch noch günstig



...und für nette Radler gibt's von der Wirtin am Löcherbergwasen ein Duplo spendiert


----------



## hotzemott (15. September 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Gehst du jetzt nach Offenburg oder zur Kälbelescheuer zum Käskuchen essen?



Also da hast du ja mindestens den Raimartihof, den Plattenhof, die Rappenecker und die Zastler Hütte vergessen... Aber wir testen ja immer weiter und ab einer gewissen Tourlänge kann das kaum schief gehen 

Einen super leckeren Käskuchen gibts übrigens auch im Marktladen im Rieselfeld und das Beste ist, dass ich davon gerade noch paar Stückchen hier habe


----------



## Freecastle (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich schmeiss für nächsten *Sonntag, 21.09.* schonmal ne Anmeldung für ne Tour in den Raum .... natürchlich wie jedes mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wie sieht es aus bei euch ?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich schmeiss für nächsten *Sonntag, 21.09.* schonmal ne Anmeldung für ne Tour in den Raum .... natürchlich wie jedes mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wie sieht es aus bei euch ?



Schönwetter Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (16. September 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Schönwetter Biker




Na aber hallo, bin nicht sonderlich erpicht bei 5 - 10 Grad und Regenschauer durch den Schwarzwald zu radeln. Da kann ich mir an einem Sonntag weit aus schönere Dinge vorstellen  

Wenn du das machst ..... Hut ab ..... aber jedem das seine (und mir das meisste )


----------



## TheBlues (16. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Na aber hallo, bin nicht sonderlich erpicht bei 5 - 10 Grad und Regenschauer durch den Schwarzwald zu radeln. Da kann ich mir an einem Sonntag weit aus schönere Dinge vorstellen
> 
> Wenn du das machst ..... Hut ab ..... aber jedem das seine (und mir das meisste )


 
beim nächsten schönen schlechtwettertag schickt er uns bestimmt seine grafiken als beweis seines schlechtwetterbiker daseins


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. September 2008)

Dieses Jahr gar nix mehr 
12h Todtnauberg das Sprungelenk gebrochen 
Glaubt mir, würde liebend gerne bei "jedem" Wetter biken!
Statt dessen Krämpfe in der Wade unter dem Gips, wo kein Muskel mehr ist.

Cu Uwe


----------



## TheBlues (16. September 2008)

na dann mal gute besserung !!


----------



## hotzemott (16. September 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gar nix mehr
> 12h Todtnauberg das Sprungelenk gebrochen
> Glaubt mir, würde liebend gerne bei "jedem" Wetter biken!
> Statt dessen Krämpfe in der Wade unter dem Gips, wo kein Muskel mehr ist.
> ...


 Na, das sind ja mal Ausreden, da kann man doch einfach ein Cleat unten an den Gips ranschrauben...  

Nee, im Ernst gute Besserung!

Hotzemott


----------



## hotzemott (16. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich schmeiss für nächsten *Sonntag, 21.09.* schonmal ne Anmeldung für ne Tour in den Raum .... natürchlich wie jedes mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wie sieht es aus bei euch ?


Gibts denn auch Interesse an nem Wochenende in den Vogesen? Ist zwar bissl kurzfristig und morgen komme ich nicht groß zum Planen, aber machbar sollte es schon sein.
Grob skizziert könnte das so aussehen:
Samstag früh mit den Zug nach Colmar oder Selestat, 2 Tage Biken zwischen Col du Bonhomme und Grand Ballon mit Übernachtung in Pension oder Ferme Auberge, Rückfahrt mit dem Zug am Sonntag Abend von Cernay oder Mulhouse.

Jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (16. September 2008)

Also dieses "WE" wird das bei mir definitiv nichts mit Vogesen da ich am Samstag arbeiten darf/muss. 


Nächstes Wochenende (27. + 28.09.) schaut es schon wieder besser aus.


Was war denn mit der Überlegung (03. + 04. + 05.10.) und nem Abstecher ins Alpine ??? Steht das noch und ist evtl. schon in Planung oder ist der Gedanke in die Tonne geklopft worden?


----------



## hotzemott (17. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Also dieses "WE" wird das bei mir definitiv nichts mit Vogesen da ich am Samstag arbeiten darf/muss.
> 
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende (27. + 28.09.) schaut es schon wieder besser aus.


So ein Wochenende kann man natürlich, wenns Wetter passt, bis ca. Ende Oktober machen.




> Was war denn mit der Überlegung (03. + 04. + 05.10.) und nem Abstecher ins Alpine ??? Steht das noch und ist evtl. schon in Planung oder ist der Gedanke in die Tonne geklopft worden?


Die Idee ist, soweit ich das sehe, nicht gestorben. Beim Eurobike-Ausflug wurde halt noch nicht so recht klar, ob wir vielleicht auch schon donnerstags fahren können und die einen würden gerne Touren von nem Stützpunkt machen und den anderen schwebt eher was von Hütte zu Hütte so vor. Ich hab die Sache noch im Hinterkopf, mich aber seither nicht mehr so um die Planung gekümmert.

Ich denke, dass man bei so was wie nem Vogesen-Wochenende leichter auf einen Nenner kommt und eher alle ohne Urlaub nehmen zu müssen mitkommen können. Aber eine Vogesentour soll ja ne Alpentour nicht ausschliessen.

Hotzemott

Edit: Als Appetizer für die Vogesen kann man sich hier das PDF herunterladen. Ich hab auch die Bike 9/2004 mit einer Schwarzwald/Vogesen-Tour, deren Route zumindest stichwortartig beschrieben ist. Den Teil in den Vogesen könnte man z. B. herauspicken.


----------



## make65 (17. September 2008)

Ich bin ja jetzt am WE drüben (Vogesen). Werde natürlich hier Bericht erstatten.


----------



## alex76 (17. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Samstag früh mit den Zug nach Colmar oder Selestat, 2 Tage Biken zwischen Col du Bonhomme und Grand Ballon mit Übernachtung in Pension oder Ferme Auberge, Rückfahrt mit dem Zug am Sonntag Abend von Cernay oder Mulhouse.
> 
> Jemand Lust & Zeit?



Hört sich super an, bin aber am Sonntag zu einem Geburtstagsbrunch eingeladen. Hätte auf jeden Fall auch Lust auf was Mehrtägiges, für 2 Tage fände ich auch eine Rucksacktour (falls man den Schlafsack daheim lassen kann ) im nicht ganz so entlegenen Umland ne gute Idee. Leider hab ich grad andere Dinge um die Ohren, als mal gründlich zu recherchieren und hier was Konstruktives vorzuschlagen . Hoffe, das ändert sich bald...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (17. September 2008)

> Hätte auf jeden Fall auch Lust auf was Mehrtägiges, für 2 Tage fände ich auch eine Rucksacktour (falls man den Schlafsack daheim lassen kann ) im nicht ganz so entlegenen Umland ne gute Idee.



Wie wär's denn dann mit dem Westweg - von Pforzheim aus in die Heimat?


----------



## Freecastle (18. September 2008)

Kleine Hilfestellung für alle zu deiner Vorgeschlagenen Route 

http://www.westweg.de/pdf/westweg_karte.pdf


----------



## TheBlues (18. September 2008)

hmmm....da laufen einem ja die krampfadern in den beinen zusammen


----------



## hotzemott (18. September 2008)

Also ein Vogesen- oder Schwarzwald-Event fände ich passend für ein normales Wochenende. Man fasst was ins Auge und falls das Wetter dann nicht mitspielt verschiebt man die Sache eben. Vogesen wären halt mal bissl was neues und dort gibt es ja auch längere Grand Randonnees wenn auch sicher nicht so gut markiert wie der Westweg. Letzterer wäre die am wenigsten aufwändige Sache, der Weg ist bei mir schon als rote Linie auf dem GPS zu sehen. Ich werde aber unabhängig davon mal nach Wanderkarten für die Vogesen schauen.

Am langen Wochenende würde ich eigentlich schon lieber noch mal in die Alpen gehen sofern die Bedingungen passen und das auch gerne schon vor dem Freitag. In einem meiner Lieblingsthreads berichtet der Harald ja schon vom ersten Schnee, aber um die Zeit gibts doch oft noch mal super schöne Tage und wer noch kein Fernweh hat bekommt spätestens bei den Hochtourenbildern welches.

@make65: Na dann viel Spaß, bin gespannt was du berichtest.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (19. September 2008)

Ich bin natürlich bei ner Alpentour dabei 

Allerdings kann ich frühestens am Donnerstag los - wobei ich das auch erst nächste Woche sicher sagen kann. Alternativ kann ich aber den Montag oder Dienstag mit dranhängen.


----------



## Freecastle (19. September 2008)

Also pers. würde ich am ersten Oktober Wochenende auch lieber einen Abstecher ins benachbarte Alpenland begrüssen. Der "Westweg" würde sich sicherlich auch im November noch ganz gut bewältigen lassen wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 


Alternativ hätte ich nur noch einen Vorschlag .... Allgäu/Oberstdorf + Umland .... wäre das noch eine Alternative für das erste Oktober Wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (19. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich schmeiss für nächsten *Sonntag, 21.09.* schonmal ne Anmeldung für ne Tour in den Raum .... natürchlich wie jedes mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wie sieht es aus bei euch ?



Ich würd am *Sonntag 21.9.* auch mitfahren und bin so frei, gleich mal nen Vorschlag für ne Tour zu machen:

Freiburg, Eduardshöhe, Gieshübel, weiter Richtung Süden bis man nahe dem Trubelsmattkopf auf den Westweg stößt. Auf diesem weiter bis zum Belchen und Blauen, Abfahrt nach Müllheim und zurück mit dem Zug.

Ein Stück davon am Ende kennen wir ja schon  In der Belchen-Gegend wird man wohl den Westweg besser nicht durchgehend fahren da vermutlich bergauf zu steil und wegen des Naturschutzgebietes. Km/Hm hab ich nun nicht abgeschätzt. Ist natürlich keine ganz kurze Tour aber falls es je zu lang wird gibts genügend nette Abfahrten auf denen wir auch früher Richtung Rheintal abbiegen können.

Treffpunkt wäre mal wieder 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Jemand Lust oder nen Alternativvorschlag?

Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (19. September 2008)

Mir egal wo es hingeht. Bin dabei !!!


----------



## TheBlues (20. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Ich würd am *Sonntag 21.9.* auch mitfahren und bin so frei, gleich mal nen Vorschlag für ne Tour zu machen:
> 
> Freiburg, Eduardshöhe, Gieshübel, weiter Richtung Süden bis man nahe dem Trubelsmattkopf auf den Westweg stößt. Auf diesem weiter bis zum Belchen und Blauen, Abfahrt nach Müllheim und zurück mit dem Zug.
> 
> ...


 

die hab ich in ähnlicher form heut auf'm plan...


----------



## hotzemott (21. September 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> die hab ich in ähnlicher form heut auf'm plan...



Hallo TheBlues, schade, dass wir um einen Tag versetzt gefahren sind, aber sicher bist du gestern auch auf deine Kosten gekommen. Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour...

Die Route ist spätestens nachdem man auf den Westweg kommt schon sehr nett. Wir haben heute am Ende nur den letzten Anstieg auf der Straße zum Blauen ausgelassen und sind entlang der blauen Raute nach Badenweiler abgefahren. Einzig die weißen Verbotstäfelchen am Belchen können nicht gerade begeistern. Wir haben ein wenig geschoben, dann aber doch nichts verpasst 

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich aus Gerardmer zurück. Hatten tolles Wetter und 2 schöne Touren. Die Trails waren zum größten Teil technischer als bei uns. Für'n Singletrail-WE warens auch ein bischen wenig Trails. Der Guide hat uns aber versichert, dass er alles was fahrbar ist auch in die Touren integriert hat. Allerdings ist Gerardmer auch nicht unbedingt der ideale Ausgangspunkt, da schon auf 660m gelegen, es fehlten die langen Trailabfahrten. 

Bis bald mal
Martin


----------



## hotzemott (24. September 2008)

Beim Stöbern nach einer guten Location für das lange erste Oktoberwochenende bin ich nun über die Gegend *Lenzerheide, Davos, Arosa* gestolpert. Hört sich so an, als ob wir dort auch locker eine Woche Trails fahren könnten. Sowohl Touren von einem festen Standort als auch eine 3-4 Tage-Runde entlang der Grischa Trails sind denkbar. Letztere finde ich besonders verlockend. Es gibt wohl auf jeden Fall genügend Wege und Trails, sodass man sich das Passende zusammenstellen kann. Wer mal bissl gucken will findet z. B. hier und hier oder natürlich auch im Tourenforum Infos. Ich würde dann die entsprechende Singletrailmap besorgen.

Es gibt natürlich näheres (Jungfrauregion) oder spektakuläreres (Zermatt, Bernina-Umrundung) oder südlicheres (Tessin, Livigno) oder für mich vertrauteres (bayerische Alpen, Karwendel) aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wir in der Lenzerheide Gegend auf unsere Kosten kommen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Wetter passt. Ich würde erstmal weiter Infos sammeln und ansonsten flexibel bleiben. Notfalls gehts eben doch Richtung schöneres Wetter... Ist aber jetzt einfach mal ein Vorschlag, was meint ihr?

Unabhängig vom Ziel könnten wir uns terminlich so langsam abstimmen. Habe im Moment den Eindruck, dass für eine Verlängerung der Montag und evtl. Dienstag passender wäre als der Donnerstag davor. Bei mir würde in diesem Zeitraum jede Kombination gehen. Sollten wir nach einem Mietwagen schauen oder sind Privatautos eine Option? Davos und Arosa sind auch mit dem Zug erreichbar, hab aber noch nicht geschaut, wie die Verbindungen mit Radtransport sind.

Aussichten fürs kommende WoE sind derzeit ja ganz gut...

Bis bald,
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (25. September 2008)

Lenzerheide hört sich gut an.  Ist auch nicht zu weit weg. Vom Auto her kann ich fahren. 3 Räder auf's Dach und das HT in den Kofferraum. Anmieten eines größeren Wagens, z.B. VW Transporter wird zu teuer.

Vom Termin her würde ich vorschlagen dass wir am Donnerstag Abend anreisen und dann am Montag oder Dienstag zurückfahren.


----------



## Freecastle (25. September 2008)

Jupp .... damit könnte ich auch leben !!!

Donnerstag abend hin und am Montag abend wieder zurück. 4 Tage somit zum Biken !!! Was die Auswahl der Bikeregion betrifft verlass ich mich da voll auf euch. "IHR" seid ja schliesslich die Experten


----------



## The Floh (25. September 2008)

ich hab leider ab nächster Woche Prüfungsstress bis ende Mai und kann mir dadurch nicht einfach so mal freinehmen, auch das allgemeine mitfahren wird wahscheinlich sehr eingeschränkt... 
Wünsch euch aber viel spass!!!!
Bis denn
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (25. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Beim Stöbern nach einer guten Location für das lange erste Oktoberwochenende bin ich nun über die Gegend *Lenzerheide, Davos, Arosa* gestolpert. Hört sich so an, als ob wir dort auch locker eine Woche Trails fahren könnten...
> 
> Es gibt natürlich näheres (Jungfrauregion) oder spektakuläreres (Zermatt, Bernina-Umrundung) oder südlicheres (Tessin, Livigno) oder für mich vertrauteres (bayerische Alpen, Karwendel) aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wir in der Lenzerheide Gegend auf unsere Kosten kommen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Wetter passt.
> 
> *Aussichten fürs kommende WoE sind derzeit ja ganz gut...*



...hab grad mal nach dem Wetter geschaut, ok, wetter.com, aber
Davos, Arosa und Lenzerheide find ich für Frühherbst doch ein bisschen kalt 

vielleicht doch lieber Tessin, z.B.  hier oder da: www.bike-gps.com. 

Do oder Mo könnte ich dazugeben, mehr als einen Tag aber nicht.

Gruß, Alexandra

PS: Hab auch PMs verschickt!


----------



## hotzemott (26. September 2008)

Lenzerheide + Co liegen relativ hoch und daher ist dort sicher nicht der Wärmepol der Alpen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man dort bei schönem Wetter jetzt noch gut Biken kann, aber die Bedingungen müssen schon stimmen.

Im Tessin, am Lago di Lugano oder am daneben liegenden Lago die Como im günstigeren Italien sind die Chancen auf warmes Wetter natürlich deutlich größer, denn die Seen liegen ja wie der Gardasee recht tief und sowieso auf der Südseite. Am Gardasee war es letztes Jahr in der ersten Oktoberwoche noch sehr angenehm und wäre der nicht so weit weg wäre das eh mein Favorit. Was ich auf Bildern bisher von Lago di Lugano und Como gesehen habe hat mich aber nicht annähernd so begeistert wie der Gardasee oder auch Bilder von den Grischatrails, daher hatte ich das Tessin jetzt auch nicht als erstes vorgeschlagen. Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck ja, Biken kann man dort sicher auch gut.

Ich hätte ja an sich schon Lust auf ne 4 tägige Rundtour weil das in meinen Augen erlebnisreicher ist. Im Südtessin würde sich die Südroute von Top of Ticino anbieten. Aber da bin ich anscheinend in der Minderheit, sodass es wohl auf einen Stützpunkt rausläuft.

Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (26. September 2008)

...vielleicht sollten wir uns mal irgendwie auf Eckpunkte wie Zeit und max. Preis für die Übernachtung einigen? Soll es ein Ort sein, von dem aus wir täglich gleich aufs Rad sitzen oder kann auch ne (kurze) Zug/Autofahrt drin sein? Eher Schweiz oder Italien? Reicht es, wenn wir nur die erste Route planen und uns dann vor Ort am Abend die folgenden aussuchen? Suchen wir alle oder verlassen wir uns drauf, dass uns irgendjemand einen fertigen Reiseplan hier rein stellt  ?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (26. September 2008)

Wenn dann brauchen wir das Zeug, um vor Ort Routen planen zu können, sprich Karte, GPS-Tracks, Tourenbuch oder so. Ansonsten reicht ja, wenn es einen Plan für den ersten Tag gibt und man das weitere je nach Lust und Lage am Vorabend entscheidet. Ein Nachteil ist es natürlich nicht, wenn sich jemand schon vorher bissl die Möglichkeiten angeschaut hat. Paar Bike-Bravo Artikel, die Beschreibung für ne Rundtour um den Comer See von Achim Zahn und die ganzen Bildchen mit Ortsangaben auf der Top of Ticino/Bike-Explorer Website sind für mich ein Anfang. Je nachdem wohin es am Ende geht könnte man die Singletrailmap, ne normale Wanderkarte oder eben das Top of Ticino Paket ordern.

Der Zeitraum Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag früher Morgen bis Montag Abend scheint ja für alle ok zu sein. Generell würde ich erst 2 Tage vorher entscheiden, ob das Wetter passend aussieht und wir tatsächlich fahren, oder uns für ein alternatives Ziel entscheiden. Wenns richtig schlecht prognostiziert ist können wir die Sache ja auch canceln.

Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (27. September 2008)

...dann also mal mein Zwischenergebnis:

nach Lesen dieses und dieses Threads und ein wenig Gucken im übrigen www denke ich, dass Lugano oder Umgebung als "Stützpunkt" ganz gut wäre. 

Kartengrundlage wäre dann die Singletrail Map 16: Ticino-Sotto Ceneri - zur Übersicht:   hier.

@Bertram: Du hast mal angeboten, die Karte(n) zu besorgen. Würde das bei ner Bestellung noch klappen oder gibt's in FR einen Laden, der die Karten hat?

Als Anhaltspunkte taugen vielleicht auch die ersten drei Touren der pdf "Regione Lago di Lugano" auf www.ticino.ch

Als Unterkunft würde ich ein Ferienhaus/Ferienwohnung vorziehen. Ein paar Links (auf Grundlage von www.lugano-tourism.ch) habe ich mal gespeichert.

Soweit zu meinem Stand. Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (27. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich auch mal ein bischen in Euren Vorschlägen geguckt habe scheint mir Lenzerheide doch attraktiver zu sein. Man ist halt mehr in den Alpen, die Bilder aus der Gegend um Lugano erinnern mich mehr an den Schwarzwald. Und wenn's trocken bleibt kann man bei Temperaturen um 5 bis 10° auch noch gut biken.

Bei der Unterkunft schließe ich mich der Alex an, Ferienhaus oder Ferienwohnung ist sicher am günstigsten.

Wie wär's wenn wir uns am Dienstag Abend treffen um den Zielort festzulegen und die endgültige Planung durchzuführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (27. September 2008)

Nachtrag: Zur Tourenplanung könnte ev. der Bertram bei http://www.bike-gps.com/TLF_Tessin ein paar Touren runterladen, die Kosten teilen wir dann.


----------



## alex76 (27. September 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich auch mal ein bischen in Euren Vorschlägen geguckt habe scheint mir Lenzerheide doch attraktiver zu sein. Man ist halt mehr in den Alpen, die Bilder aus der Gegend um Lugano erinnern mich mehr an den Schwarzwald. Und wenn's trocken bleibt kann man bei Temperaturen um 5 bis 10° auch noch gut biken.



...ok, die Landschaft gefällt mir dort auch besser. Und stimmt, ein bisschen hab ich bei den Lugano Bildern auch an unseren Schwarzwald gedacht . Hab mir noch mal kurz die Lenzerheide-Touren auf www.bike-gps.com. Da sind ja doch einige mit höchstem Punkt < 1800 m dabei. Oder wollt ihr richtig hoch? Dann müssten wir uns aber schon mit Temperaturen unter 0°C und Schnee anfreunden, was ich persönlich ohne Übergangszeit nicht kann .

Bis dann, Alexandra 



make65 schrieb:


> Wie wär's wenn wir uns am Dienstag Abend treffen um den Zielort festzulegen und die endgültige Planung durchzuführen?


...denke auch, dass das sinnvoll wäre, kann aber nicht versprechen, dass es bei mir klappt.


----------



## hotzemott (27. September 2008)

Normal gebe ich ja nicht so viel auf Wettervorhersagen für mehr als 3 Tage, aber derzeit sieht es so aus, als ob ab Mitte nächster Woche nasskaltes Wetter aus Nordwesten kommt  Das würde bedeuten, dass das Tessin auf der Alpensüdseite von Vorteil wäre.
Habt ihr auch schon die Fotos bei Top of Ticino gesehen? Klar, alpine Hochtouren sind das nicht, aber für mich sieht es auf den Fotos eher wie im Hinterland am Gardasee aus. Denke, mit der südländischen Architektur kommt da kein Gedanke an den Schwarzwald auf. Ob allerdings der Käsekuchen auch so gut ist wie dahoim 

Schau mer mal, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, aber derzeit tippe ich auf Alpensüdseite. Singletrailmaps gibts im Kartenladen in Fr leider nicht, aber man kann sie bei Magicmaps bestellen. Das werde ich dann wohl morgen Abend machen. Früher bestellen bringt ja auch nix.

Denke zwar, dass wir die Orga eigentlich auch so gebacken kriegen, aber wenn wir uns am Dienstag treffen komme ich natürlich auch.

Hotzemott 

*Falls morgen noch jemand Lust auf ne Tour hat*: Fahre mit nem mir noch relativ unbekannten Biker von Fr über Staufen, Sulzburg zur Kälblescheuer. Soll auch trailhaltig sein. Treffpunkt um 10:15 Uhr vor dem Sonnenschiff in der Merzhausener Str. Weitere Mitbiker sind natürlich willkommen. Wir werden bis um 17 Uhr zurück in Fr sein.


----------



## alex76 (28. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ... Das würde bedeuten, dass das Tessin auf der Alpensüdseite von Vorteil wäre. ... Singletrailmaps gibts im Kartenladen in Fr leider nicht, aber man kann sie bei Magicmaps bestellen. Das werde ich dann wohl morgen Abend machen. Früher bestellen bringt ja auch nix.



Na, dann hab ich die Kosmoss Karte ja doch nicht umsonst bestellt . Die hier gäb's sogar im Laden. Soll ich einfach mal beide mitnehmen? Auf die Singletrail Map hätte ich 1 Woche warten müssen . Ansonsten gäbe es noch die hier für den Comer See. Müsste man aber auch bestellen. Welche Gegend würdet ihr denn im Tessin bevorzugen?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (28. September 2008)

Die Kompass Nr. 111, die du bestellt hast deckt doch ein recht großes Gebiet ab. Ich denke eigentlich, dass wir darüberhinaus nicht dringend noch ne Karte brauchen und wenn würde ich höchstens noch die Nr. 91 (Lago die Como) nehmen. Ich hab jetzt die Singletrailmap Nr. 16 bestellt, die sich mit deiner bestellten Karte stark überschneidet, aber da sind halt die Trails eingezeichnet.

Interessant ist für mich bisher das Gebiet zwischen Lago Maggiore und Lago die Como, also alles um den Lago di Lugano. Wo man da am besten einen Stützpunkt wählt von dem man auch direkt auf Touren starten kann hab ich noch nicht eingegrenzt. Aus Lugano rauszukommen macht womöglich nicht so Spaß, aber vielleicht wärs dort abends ganz nett. Allerdings bin ich wegen des Wetters gerade nicht sooo optimistisch.

Hotzemott, der heute wieder lecker Trails und Käsekuchen genossen hat  aber mit kaputtem Freilauf heimgekommen ist


----------



## alex76 (29. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ...Allerdings bin ich wegen des Wetters gerade nicht sooo optimistisch. (


 Welche sind denn deine Quellen? Nach dem Motte "Suchen, bis man findet, was man finden will: Wetter in Lugano für die nächsten Tage. Sieht doch ganz ok aus, oder?



hotzemott schrieb:


> ...Hotzemott, der heute wieder lecker Trails und Käsekuchen genossen hat  aber mit kaputtem Freilauf heimgekommen ist


hoffentlich schon/bis Do repariert 

Gruß, Alexandra

PS: Die erwähnte Karte, die ich spontan bestellt hatte, war ne reine Wanderkarte, was ich erst heute im Laden erkannt habe . Die beiden anderen sind die, die wir bräuchten. @Bertram: Falls du nicht sicher bist, ob deine Karte bis Do ankommt (das klappt schon, mit unserem Kurztripp ) würde ich beide kaufen bzw. die Como Karte noch dazu bestellen. 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (29. September 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Welche sind denn deine Quellen?


 Hier hört sich die Wetterlage fürs Südtessin für die nächsten Tage auch nicht so schlecht an.



> hoffentlich schon/bis Do repariert


Dachte, es ist vielleicht nur Dreck reingekommen, aber es sind alle 4 Federn für die Sperrklinken im Freilauf gebrochen  Ersatzteile sind bestellt, zur Not kann ich das Hinterrad meines Hartteils nehmen.



> PS: Die erwähnte Karte, die ich spontan bestellt hatte, war ne reine Wanderkarte, was ich erst heute im Laden erkannt habe . Die beiden anderen sind die, die wir bräuchten. @Bertram: Falls du nicht sicher bist, ob deine Karte bis Do ankommt (das klappt schon, mit unserem Kurztripp ) würde ich beide kaufen bzw. die Como Karte noch dazu bestellen.


An sich macht es nichts wenn es nur ne Wanderkarte ist, denn damit sind die auch für uns interessanten und markierten Wege eingezeichnet. Die Bikerouten in den Kompass-Karten sind in der Regel nicht soo toll, jedenfalls nicht wenn man es auf Singletrails abgesehen hat. Es gibt aber große Unterschiede in der Qualität der Kompasskarten. Vielleicht ist dir das im Laden aufgefallen? Falls die beiden Einzelkarten detailreicher sind wären die zusätzlichen Karten evtl. sinnvoll. Andererseits kann man auch vor Ort noch ne Karte kaufen falls die von dir bestellte nicht ankommt. Bezüglich der Singletrailmap bin ich mal optimistisch, dass ich sie am Do Abend in der Postagentur abholen kann, genauso wie meine Ersatzteile 

Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (29. September 2008)

> aber mit kaputtem Freilauf heimgekommen ist



Wow! Das schaff ja nicht mal ich so schnell.

Zum Urlaub: Nach meinen Informationen sieht's in Lugano auch nicht schlecht mit dem Wetter aus: Guckst Du hier

Aber wir können die endgültige Entscheidung ja am Mittwoch treffen. Wie sieht's mit Unterkunft aus? Vorab reservieren wäre schon sinnvoll. Lugano ist zum Abends ausgehen nicht schlecht, dort war letztes Jahr Endstation bei meinem Alpencross. Aber wir haben ja ein Auto, somit sind wir dort auch flexibel.

Hinfahren würde ich lieber am Donnerstag Abend bzw. später Nachmittag, ich könnte ab 16:00 Uhr, dann können wir am Freitag ausgeruht auf Tour gehen.

Bis dann
Martin


----------



## Freecastle (29. September 2008)

Hab am Donnerstag bis ca. 19.00 Uhr Dienst ... da muss ich leider passsen  könnte mit packen und dem ganzen Kram wohl erst gegen 23.00 Uhr los. 

Wie steht es bei einer Ferienwohnung um das leibliche Wohl. Ist angedacht vor Ort nen Suppermarkt zu erleichtern oder gutes Deutsches essen mit auf den Weg zu nehmen ?


----------



## alex76 (29. September 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> ...Aber wir können die endgültige Entscheidung ja am Mittwoch treffen. Wie sieht's mit Unterkunft aus? Vorab reservieren wäre schon sinnvoll. Lugano ist zum Abends ausgehen nicht schlecht, dort war letztes Jahr Endstation bei meinem Alpencross. Aber wir haben ja ein Auto, somit sind wir dort auch flexibel.
> 
> Hinfahren würde ich lieber am Donnerstag Abend bzw. später Nachmittag, ich könnte ab 16:00 Uhr, dann können wir am Freitag ausgeruht auf Tour gehen.
> 
> ...



Was heißt für dich Abend? So wirklich früh komm ich wohl nicht los. Was wäre denn der späteste Treffpunkt ab FR?

Unterkunftstipps gibt's z.B. auch auf der kürzlich von mir verlinkten PDF ("Regione Lago di Lugano") auf ticino.ch versteckt (Seitenzahlen beachten, Blättern klappt nicht immer). Hab' mich aber auch noch nicht durchgewühlt...

...und hier kann man auch noch suchen 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (29. September 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> könnte mit packen und dem ganzen Kram wohl erst gegen 23.00 Uhr los.


 gepackt wird am Mittwoch



Freecastle schrieb:


> Wie steht es bei einer Ferienwohnung um das leibliche Wohl. Ist angedacht vor Ort nen Suppermarkt zu erleichtern oder gutes Deutsches essen mit auf den Weg zu nehmen ?



...ne Ladung Grundlebensmittel wäre wohl ratsam.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (29. September 2008)

Denke, ich sollte spätestens ab Donnerstag 19 Uhr startklar sein. Wenn die Post schneller ankommt auch früher. Der Google Routenplaner rechnet 3,5 h Fahrzeit von Fr nach Lugano vor, also sollten wir je am Freitag früh morgens fahren wäre es auch kein Beinbruch. Ich würde es aber auch schöner finden, wenn wir am Donnerstag schon aus dem Regen flüchten 

Bezüglich der Unterkunft bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wo diese am besten liegen sollte, aber die Suchmaske, die Alex gepostet hat macht schon mal nen guten Eindruck. Ich würde auch reservieren sobald wir spätestens am Mittwoch Abend entschieden haben, ob wir fahren.

Die Menüplanung und -beschaffung können wir ja auch vor Ort machen. Bissl Öl, Salz und Pfeffer... und jeder sein erstes Frühstück mitnehmen und den Rest kaufen wir zusammen vor Ort oder gehen lecker Pizza essen, oder? 

Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (30. September 2008)

Küchengrundausstattung, Gewürze, Marmelade und Nutella für's Frühstück bring ich mit.


----------



## alex76 (30. September 2008)

...na dann werfe ich mal ein paar Möglichkeiten in die Runde. Hat von euch noch jemand Vorschläge? Wir sollten (am besten heute) ne Rangfolge bestimmen, nach der dann jemand von uns die Locations abtelefonieren sollte. Donnerstag fände ich dafür etwas knapp.

Wann wollen/können wir jetzt eigentlich starten? Ich könnte am Do. frühestens um 19 Uhr in FR sein.

App. Müller, Viganello/Lugano

App. Huber-Steier, Pazallo/südlich Lugano

App. Rommel Grancia/südlich Lugano

Cà la Roda, Ponte Capriasca (nördl. Lugano)

Casa La Perla, Manno (nord-westlich Lugano)

Castei (abseits)

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (30. September 2008)

Bin auch grad am gucken. Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen sehen alle ganz gut aus. Reservieren kann ich machen. Wann fahren wir denn nun? Später wie 20 Uhr am Donnerstag macht denke ich keinen Sinn. Dann schon lieber am Freitag um 7 Uhr morgens.


----------



## hotzemott (30. September 2008)

Die Singletrailmap ist heute schon eingetroffen  Neben Lugano wäre die Gegend um Tesserete oder auch Ponte Capriasca nördlich von Lugano interessant. Von dort könnte man wohl direkt zu einigen Touren westlich und östlich starten. Lugano oder die kleinen Ortschaften drumrum liegen halt am See, ist bestimmt auch nett. Wir können uns ja morgen am frühen Abend entscheiden ob wir fahren und gleich danach reservieren. 

Abfahrt spätestens Do 20 Uhr sehe ich genauso, sieht ja nicht so aus als ob wir deutlich früher loskommen können. Aber das würde heissen, dass wir das Quartier noch bis um 24 Uhr beziehen können, was auch nicht der Fall sein muss.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (30. September 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Die Singletrailmap ist heute schon eingetroffen  Neben Lugano wäre die Gegend um Tesserete oder auch Ponte Capriasca nördlich von Lugano interessant. Von dort könnte man wohl direkt zu einigen Touren westlich und östlich starten.


...da würden die passen:


alex76 schrieb:


> Cà la Roda, Ponte Capriasca (nördl. Lugano)
> Castei (abseits)





hotzemott schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja morgen am frühen Abend entscheiden ob wir fahren und gleich danach reservieren.



Dann sollten wir aber auch alle zur gleichen Zeit hier reinschauen . Wie wäre es mit 18 Uhr?



hotzemott schrieb:


> Abfahrt spätestens Do 20 Uhr sehe ich genauso, sieht ja nicht so aus als ob wir deutlich früher loskommen können. Aber das würde heissen, dass wir das Quartier noch bis um 24 Uhr beziehen können, was auch nicht der Fall sein muss.



...also 19.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Bahnhof? Christian und dich könnten wir ja dann abholen.


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal bei ein paar Häusern per mail angefragt, auch ob überhaupt eine Anreise spät Abends möglich ist. Hoffe daß ich heute Abend auch Antworten habe.


----------



## alex76 (1. Oktober 2008)

...hier noch ein paar FeWos (mit Lageplan):

Casa De Luigi, Tesserete
Casa ai Castagni, Ponte Capriasca>>nur Mikrowelle :-(
_[URL="http://www.ticino.ch/5/house_details.jsp?id=20616&index=26&menuId=_1200"]Casa Högger 11, Villa Luganese[/URL]_>>Absage
Bella Valà, Cadro >>wohl auch kein Herd_
Casa Vista, Cadro_>>Absage

und noch mal zwei der alten:


alex76 schrieb:


> Cà la Roda, Ponte Capriasca (nördl. Lugano)
> Castei (abseits)



Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (1. Oktober 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal bei ein paar Häusern per mail angefragt, auch ob überhaupt eine Anreise spät Abends möglich ist. Hoffe daß ich heute Abend auch Antworten habe.



... also meine Erfahrungen mit (schnellen) Antworten auf mail-Anfragen bei Hotels & Co. sind eher mau :-(


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe bis jetzt 3 Absagen erhalten:

Casa Vista, Casa Högger und Casa Calina.


----------



## hotzemott (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Daten von der
Wetterstation Lugano und die Prognose für die Schweiz anschaue finde ich, dass das ganz gut aussieht. Was meint ihr? 

Nur die Quartiersuche scheint nicht so einfach...
Abflug am Fr Morgen ist natürlich völlig ok, laut Google Routenfinder ist man in 3,5 h dort und wenns länger dauert reichts trotzdem für ne Tour.

Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (1. Oktober 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Daten von der
> Wetterstation Lugano und die Prognose für die Schweiz anschaue finde ich, dass das ganz gut aussieht. Was meint ihr?
> 
> Nur die Quartiersuche scheint nicht so einfach...
> ...



...das Wetter sieht ja echt super aus. Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für die Unterkunft? @Martin: hast du bei denen, die ich aufgeführt habe, schon mal angefragt?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad am kochen....

Da jetzt ja wohl klar ist, dass wir fahren werde ich zwischendurch mal telefonieren und dann hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

Alles Absagen. Soll ich nach einem Hotel schauen? Wie ist Euere Preislimit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie wär's hiermit:

http://www.hotel-americana.ch/


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2008)

So meine Lieben,

ich hab jetzt einfach mal das Hotel Americana gebucht.  Wir haben das 5-Bett-Zimmer und eine Garage für die Räder. Eizelzimmer war keins mehr frei. Kostet insges. 210 Fränkli pro Tag incl. Frühstück (etwa  140,--). 

Ich hole dann die Alex am Freitag um 6:45 Uhr in Denzlingen ab, danach den Christian (ca. 7:15Uhr) und dann Bertram.

Ich hoffe dass damit alle einverstanden sind.

Grüße Martin


----------



## hotzemott (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber klar doch 
Danke fürs Reservieren!


----------



## alex76 (1. Oktober 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> So meine Lieben,
> 
> ich hab jetzt einfach mal das Hotel Americana gebucht.  Wir haben das 5-Bett-Zimmer und eine Garage für die Räder. Eizelzimmer war keins mehr frei. Kostet insges. 210 Fränkli pro Tag incl. Frühstück (etwa  140,--).
> 
> ...




...super. Danke. Lass das dann doch mit dem anderen Hotel.

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (1. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein Versuch .....

http://ferienwohnungen-tessin.ch/1523/

http://www.tourist-online.de/260945.html

http://www.tourist-online.de/Italien/Luganersee-Lago-di-Lugano/Unterkunft-Lombardei-Lombardia

http://www.tourist-online.de/668906


War nun bissle zu spät dran ..... PASST ALLES !!! DANKE FÜRS RESERVIEREN !!!


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

So, mich hat's erwischt: erkältet  Ausgerechnet jetzt 
Wünsch' euch auf jeden Fall ein paar tolle Tage! Macht schöne Fotos und dreht mal 'ne Gedenkrunde für mich 

Gruß, Alexandra


PS: Die Übernachtung sollte deshalb für euch nicht teurer werden. Martin hat nen Pro-Kopf-Preis ausgemacht.


----------



## Freecastle (2. Oktober 2008)

APRIL APRIL im Oktober


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> APRIL APRIL im Oktober



...leider nicht. Aber das derzeitige Aprilwetter hat bestimmt auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen


----------



## make65 (2. Oktober 2008)

Christian, das von der Alex ist leider kein Scherz.

...da war ich mal wieder zu spät....


----------



## hotzemott (2. Oktober 2008)

Ists echt so schlimm, Alex? Das ist ja blöd! Du könntest ja doch mitkommen und morgen einfach relaxen, vielleicht ist die Erkältung danach nur noch halb so wild. Wie auch immer, wünsche gute Besserung!

@all: Lichtchen einpacken fände ich sinnvoll, nicht für Nightrides, aber vielleicht von der Pizzeria ins Hotel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja nun aber .... wenn es Pizza & Pasta gibt, gibt es auch das ein oder andere Bierchen oder den Rosso Vino. Und was für das Auto gilt, gilt auch für das Rad 

Bleibt es nun bei der Abfahrtzeit ?

@Alex
Die Idee von Bertram ist doch garnicht so verkehrt. Mitkommen, relaxen im warmen Süden und dann 2 od. 3 Tage aktiv die Erkältung wegradeln !!!
Wäre super wenn du es dir doch nochmal überlegen würdest.


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Ists echt so schlimm, Alex? Das ist ja blöd!



...das ist ja das schlimme, mal denke ich, es könnte mir übermorgen wieder blendend gehen, dann wieder: "Auf keinen Fall!". Beim tief Luft holen merk ich halt schon, dass was nicht stimmt (und dauermüde bin ich auch). Denke, das ist fürs Radeln keine so tolle Ausgangslage 
Oder hat jemand von euch schon gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

zu schnell gelöcht...


----------



## hotzemott (2. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn du jetzt so richtig erkältet bist, die Nase zu ist, der Schädel brummt und du dich ziemlich gerädert fühlst, dann ists wohl nicht übermorgen vorbei, aber wenn's nicht ganz so wild ist sind die Chancen doch nicht schlecht, dass es nach nem Tag relaxen wieder passt. 

Hotzemott, der jetzt mal sein Pferdchen kurieren geht...


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @Alex
> Die Idee von Bertram ist doch garnicht so verkehrt. Mitkommen, relaxen im warmen Süden und dann 2 od. 3 Tage aktiv die Erkältung wegradeln !!!
> Wäre super wenn du es dir doch nochmal überlegen würdest.



na ja, eigentlich fühl ich mich grad wieder einigermaßen ok. Der Koffer ist auch schon halb gepackt. Falls es mir auf ner Tour dann doch zu viel wird, könnte ich ja umdrehen oder bei ner Einkehr auf euch warten. Falls ihr Bedenken habt, sagt aber bitte Bescheid.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil bekomm durch Sport (Biken, Joggen usw.) schnupfige Nasen im nu wieder weg. Mein Körper muss da immer auf Betriebstemapartur kommen um den Kampf gegen fremde Eindringlinge an zu nehmen.


----------



## alex76 (2. Oktober 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Also wenn du jetzt so richtig erkältet bist, die Nase zu ist, der Schädel brummt und du dich ziemlich gerädert fühlst, dann ists wohl nicht übermorgen vorbei, aber wenn's nicht ganz so wild ist sind die Chancen doch nicht schlecht, dass es nach nem Tag relaxen wieder passt.
> 
> Hotzemott, der jetzt mal sein Pferdchen kurieren geht...



ne, das nicht. Bin also keine Virenschleuder und Fieber hab ich auch nicht. Werde einfach mal packen, so spät wie möglich aufstehen, und dann Martin anrufen, ob ich am Bahnhof stehe.


----------



## Freecastle (2. Oktober 2008)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen und hoffe das du dich heute nacht noch etwas erholen kannst. Hoffentlich bis morgen .....

@ all 
Gute Nacht und bis morgen um 07.15 Uhr bei mir


----------



## make65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's am WE mit ner schönen Tour aus? Wettertechnisch könnte es ja passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (16. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn, dann wäre ich am Sonntag mit dabei


----------



## make65 (18. Oktober 2008)

Schlage vor: Treffpunkt um 11 am Schwabentor. Würde gerne Richtung Schauinsland, Rappenecker Hütte fahren.


----------



## alex76 (18. Oktober 2008)

...da schließ' ich mich doch glatt an


----------



## hotzemott (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch mit dabei


----------



## hotzemott (19. Oktober 2008)

War wieder ein schöner Tag heute, so darf der Herbst gerne noch ne Weile weitergehen 

Hier paar Bilder der Tour:












Wünsche allen ne gute Woche!
Bertram


----------



## alex76 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust auf ne Sonntagstour (unterhalb der Schneegrenze), z.B. FR-St. Peter-Buchenbach-FR? Ich hoffe ja, der Schnee(matsch) hat sich bis dahin einigermaßen verflüchtigt...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (31. Oktober 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf ne Sonntagstour (unterhalb der Schneegrenze), z.B. FR-St. Peter-Buchenbach-FR? Ich hoffe ja, der Schnee(matsch) hat sich bis dahin einigermaßen verflüchtigt...
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Der Schneematsch, hat sich schon heute in hundsgewöhnlichen Matsch, zumindest auf dem Rossi, verwandelt, leider ist bei mir ne fette Erkältung im Anmarsch  sonst würde ich gerne mal wieder ein paar "Unbekannten" biken...


----------



## Red Hawkeye (1. November 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf ne Sonntagstour (unterhalb der Schneegrenze), z.B. FR-St. Peter-Buchenbach-FR? Ich hoffe ja, der Schnee(matsch) hat sich bis dahin einigermaßen verflüchtigt...
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Hallo,

das hört sich gut an. Ich müsste allerdings zum Kaffee (spätestens um 15:00) wieder in Freiburg sein.

Gruß

RH


----------



## alex76 (1. November 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Ich müsste allerdings zum Kaffee (spätestens um 15:00) wieder in Freiburg sein.



15.00 Uhr am Kaffeetisch oder zurück von der Tour?


----------



## Red Hawkeye (1. November 2008)

15:00 zurück von der Tour in Freiburg.


----------



## alex76 (1. November 2008)

...dann würde ich 10 Uhr am Schwabentor (+ drei, vier Minuten) als Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Ist das ok?

Gruß, Alexandra

PS: Tempo gemütlich


----------



## Red Hawkeye (1. November 2008)

Freu mich auf eine gemütliche Tour. Passt super, da ich verletzungsbedingt die letzten Wochen nur unregelmäßig auf der Rolle fahren konnte. Bis morgen um 10 am Schwabentor.


----------



## alex76 (1. November 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Bis morgen um 10 am Schwabentor.


Ok. Bis dann. Spontane Mitradler sind natürlich herzlich willkommen 

Alexandra


----------



## Red Hawkeye (8. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Sonntagstour (9.11) für 4h max. Mein Vorschlag wäre:

FR, Brombergsattel, Richtung Schauninsland, dann nach Lust + Laune entweder ganz hoch und runter oder vorher abbiegen und Richtung R?-Hütte runter nach Kappel zurück nach FR. 

Gruß

RH


----------



## alex76 (8. November 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Sonntagstour (9.11) für 4h max. Gruß
> RH



Gemütlich wird's wohl kaum werden . Hab' bei den Aussichten (sieht hier in OG nicht viel anders aus ) meine "Sonntagsrunde" auf heute vorverlegt... 

...aber der schöne Herbst kommt sicherlich nochmal zurück 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Red Hawkeye (8. November 2008)

Hmmm, die Wettersite ist super informativ  So wie es aussieht, ist das beste Zeitfenster vor 7:00  Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner für 'ne gemütliche Tour' findet. Dann muss ich eben alleine Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln. Regenzeug an und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (8. November 2008)

Nabend, egal welches Wetter es morgen hat, ich komm dank kurzfristigem Besuch nicht aufs Bike 

Hoffe nächstes WE schauts wieder besser aus .....


Grüße


----------



## alex76 (13. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
...der Samstag soll ganz schön werden (wohl sonniger als der Sonntag). Wer hat Lust auf 'ne Tour?
Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## elrond (13. November 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...der Samstag soll ganz schön werden (wohl sonniger als der Sonntag). Wer hat Lust auf 'ne Tour?
> Gruß, Alexandra



Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag mal wieder mit dem Rennrad in die Berge aber ne nette MTB Tour hat ja auch ihren Reiz. Was würde am Samstag denn auf dem Programm stehen und wann soll es los gehen?
Schöne Grüße
Elrond


----------



## alex76 (13. November 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag mal wieder mit dem Rennrad in die Berge aber ne nette MTB Tour hat ja auch ihren Reiz. Was würde am Samstag denn auf dem Programm stehen und wann soll es los gehen?
> Schöne Grüße
> Elrond



...auf dem Programm steht noch nichts. Würde am liebsten um 10 los, 11 wäre aber auch ok. 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (14. November 2008)

Ich hätte von 10 bis 14 Uhr, maximal 14:30 Uhr Zeit. So macht eine Tour von Freiburg aus keinen Sinn für mich. Wenn Ihr Lust habt schlage ich vor: Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof, auf'n Kandel, Abfahrt über Damenpfad und Präs.-Thomaweg ins Glottertal. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## alex76 (14. November 2008)

...hm, an Kandel hab' ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings kommt mir dein Zeitfenster für diese Runde etwas knapp bemessen vor, wenn man nicht ohne Aufenthalt/Einkehr durchfahren will.


----------



## make65 (14. November 2008)

Passt schon. Locker in 2,5 Stunden auf Forstwegen hoch, 30 - 45 min Einkehr, 30 - 45 min runter...passt.


----------



## Freecastle (14. November 2008)

Wäre dabei 

Mach mich dann um 09.15 Uhr ab dem Schwabentor in Freiburg auf den weg nach Denzlingen per Rad. Lockeres einfahren 

P.S.:  Wer mit will einfach pünktlich sein !!!


----------



## alex76 (14. November 2008)

...na, dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal zu, auch wenn ich garantiert nicht in 30 Minuten vom Kandel ins Tal komme 

>> also dann um 10 am Bhf in Denzlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (14. November 2008)

Prima 

bis morgen dann


----------



## hotzemott (14. November 2008)

Na, dann werd ich wohl morgen früh auch nach Denzlingen rollen 
Fahre dann aber vom Rieselfeld direkt dorthin und nicht erst zum Schwabentor.

Bis morgen
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (15. November 2008)

Nette Tour war es heute mal wieder. Schöne Auffahrt von Denzlingen auf den Kandel und zurück über den Präsi-Thoma-Weg. Sind ings. 55 KM (von Freiburg aus) lt. meinem Tacho gewesen. Hoffe wir haben in 2 Wochen wieder so geniales Wetter wie heute denn bis dahin bleibt das Rad bei mir erstmal stehen. 

Wen hat es zu Hause genauso gekostet wie mich ??? Bin umgehend auf dem Sofa ingenickt 

@ Elrond 
Was war los ? Keine Lust gehabt auf die Tour ???


----------



## elrond (16. November 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Elrond
> Was war los ? Keine Lust gehabt auf die Tour ???



Bin dem Lockruf meines Rennradels erlegen. 
Außerdem ist der Präsi Thoma Weg bei meinen (Bergab-)Fahrkünsten jetzt nicht so mein Lieblingstrail => wollte mich nicht gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit euch blamieren...


----------



## Freecastle (28. November 2008)

So, ich hol den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung nach oben ....

Hätte jemand am Sonntag lust auf ne gemeinsamme Tour ? 
Als Vorschlag würde ich mal den Kandelhöhenweg in den Raum schmeissen - ist man schliesslich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren ;-)


----------



## alex76 (28. November 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hätte jemand am Sonntag lust auf ne gemeinsamme Tour ?
> Als Vorschlag würde ich mal den Kandelhöhenweg in den Raum schmeissen - ist man schliesslich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren ;-)



Weiß jemand, wie da grad die Schnee/Eis/Verhältnisse sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (28. November 2008)

Ich wäre dabei. Auch Ausflüge in die Schnee- und Eisregion wären  Müsste es nur vorher wissen, damit ich Spikes aufziehen kann.


----------



## Freecastle (28. November 2008)

Schneegrenze würde ich spontan auf knapp 700 - 800 HM tippen. Also unterhalb vom KandelHighWay


----------



## Red Hawkeye (29. November 2008)

Moin - also ich könnte ab 11:00 von Freiburg aus. Die Route und mit oder ohne Schnee ist mir egal, Hauptsache raus und ein bisschen Bewegung. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?


----------



## make65 (29. November 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht mit - war aber heute ein bischen unterwegs, die Schneegrenze liegt bei ca. 600m und der Kandelhighway ist auf einer Höhe zwischen 700-800m. Also Schnee wird's da wohl haben. 

Viel Spass morgen...


----------



## Freecastle (29. November 2008)

Dann würde ich mal 11.00 Uhr Schwabentor vorschlagen. Kandelhöhenweg nach St. Peter und übers Dreisamtal zurück nach Freiburg. 

Wie schauts nach der Tour mit Glühwein trinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aus .... ?


----------



## alex76 (29. November 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal 11.00 Uhr Schwabentor vorschlagen. Kandelhöhenweg nach St. Peter und übers Dreisamtal zurück nach Freiburg.
> 
> Wie schauts nach der Tour mit Glühwein trinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aus .... ?



...habt bestimmt ne tolle Aussicht, morgen da oben. Werde mir für die erste Schneetour in dieser Wintersaison aber lieber was vor der Haustür suchen. Könnt ja dann berichten. Ich glaub, die nächsten Wochen werden ziemlich kalt und verschneit 

Viel Spaß morgen, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (29. November 2008)

War heute am Rossi und noch bis zum Streckereck. Im Wald hat es schon ab unterhalb des Rossi Schnee, aber es ist keine geschlossene Schneedecke. Auf dem Weg sind eher mehr Abschnitte ohne Schnee als mit, aber es gibt auch kurze vereiste Stücke. Ist aber alles sehr rau, sodass man trotzdem einigermaßen Grip hat, jedenfalls kann man gut mit normalen Reifen fahren. Kann natürlich sein, dass es Richtung St. Peter mehr wird.

Werde morgen auch mitkommen, also bis dann!
Hotzemott


----------



## kailer (29. November 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auch dabei. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden: Conti MK oder Schwalbe BB... 
Bis morgen!


----------



## Red Hawkeye (30. November 2008)

11.00 Uhr Schwabentor vorschlagen. Kandelhöhenweg nach St. Peter und übers Dreisamtal zurück nach Freiburg. 

Wie schauts nach der Tour mit Glühwein trinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aus .... ? [/QUOTE]

Super Programm, ich bin dabei - Der Abschluß ist das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## hotzemott (30. November 2008)

So ein ordentlicher Nachtfrost hat schon was für sich, denn damit wären wir heute vielleicht in St. Peter noch in Cafe-tauglichem Outfit angekommen. Beim heutigen Tauwetter gabs dagegen jede Menge Sommersprossen und coole Beine 
Da kommt man fast schon auf den Gedanken noch schnell beim Kaffeeröster vorbei zu schauen.
Spaßig wars natürlich trotzdem 

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (1. Dezember 2008)

Soderle, schön kalt wars gestern ... und auch schön festzustellen das die Gruppe endlich auch mal zuwachs findet 

Hier mal eine kleine Winterimpression von gestern.







In meinem Album sind noch weitere Bilder von gestern ... muss aber an der Quali der Bilder noch stark arbeiten mit der Cam


----------



## Red Hawkeye (5. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend,

wer hat denn Lust mal wieder richtig dreckig zu werden . Am Wochenende sind es richtig gut dafür aus  

Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit, ab 10:00 für ca. 4h ab Schwabentor.

Schönen Abend

RH


----------



## hotzemott (12. Dezember 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hat schon jemand nen Überblick, wie es derzeit auf den Trails mit dem Schnee aussieht? Am WoE bleibts im Tal wohl eher neblig während es auf den Bergen sonnig wird. Fragt sich ob der Kandelhighway schon hoch genug für die Sonne und noch tief genug ist, um nicht im Schnee stecken zu bleiben... Oder sollte man gleich die Tourenski mitnehmen, um dann 'umsteigen' zu können? Jemand Lust?
Ansonsten wird's nachts ja schön kalt, sodass es auf den Trails weder gazig noch bazig sein dürfte und man nach ner Tour sogar noch Weihnachtsmarkt tauglich wäre.

Grüße,
Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (13. Dezember 2008)

Also ich war gestern mal zu Fuss beim Schlossbergturm. Naja, was soll ich sagen .... knapp 10 cm Schnee. Aber versuchen könnte man es ja mal


----------



## hotzemott (13. Dezember 2008)

Werde heute Nachmittag mal ne kleine Runde zum Rossi hoch fahren und evtl. noch weiter und schauen wie weit man kommt. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen könnte man sich 14 Uhr am Schwabentor treffen.


----------



## Freecastle (13. Dezember 2008)

@ Hotzemott

na, was hat die Erkundungstour heute ergeben ? Fahrbar ???


----------



## hotzemott (13. Dezember 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> na, was hat die Erkundungstour heute ergeben ? Fahrbar ???


Bis zum Rossi ists gut fahrbar. Sofern Schnee liegt ist er sehr fest und auf dem Weg liegt eh nicht so viel. Ab dem Aussichtsturm gibts zwar noch nen getrampelten Pfad, aber ab der lässt sich deutlich schlechter fahren und daneben im unverspurten Schnee gehts auch nicht besser, sodass ich es nach einigen Metern auch gelassen habe.
Auf dem Turm gabs ne super Aussicht mit Sonne, verschneitem Wald, Nebel im Rheintal und Wolkenfetzen, die mal mehr mal weniger tief um den Rossi zogen. Gelohnt hat es sich also allemal, aber Weihnachtsmarkt-tauglich wäre ich dank den südseitigen Abschnitten danach nicht mehr gewesen


----------



## Freecastle (13. Dezember 2008)

Also macht das morgen keinen großen Sinn sich in die Höhe zu stürtzen ???

Dann werd ich wohl ne Flachlandrunde nach Breisach raus drehen ... besser als nix.

Es sei denn jemand will auf Teufel komm raus in die Höhe, dann würde ich mich anschliessen ....


----------



## hotzemott (13. Dezember 2008)

Sofern man nen Forstweg findet, auf dem der Schnee irgendwie festgefahren ist wärs sicher nett, aber der Kandelhighway wäre jetzt nicht mein Tipp für morgen. Ich werd glaub jetzt mal nach meinen Ski schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich war gestern ein Stück weit richtung Kandel unterwegs. Auf den Forstwegen konnte man auf den Spuren von Autos gut fahren - allerdings nur mit Spikes. War alles ziemlich vereist. Ansonsten liegt ab ca. 600m zu viel Schnee. Im Moment sind halt nur kurze Touren möglich. 

Hat eigentlich ausser mir noch jemand Urlaub über die Feiertage?


----------



## alex76 (14. Dezember 2008)

...hab' aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und mir diese Woche LL-Ski gekauft. Schade, wäre in diesem Jahr auch noch mal gern mit dem Rad nach FR . Läuft eigentlich sonst noch jemand LL? Wäre ja auch mal ne Alternative. Bei mir haperts allerdings noch etwas bei der Technik, v.a. bei "Abfahrten" mit Kurven 

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten, Alexandra

@Bertram: du must noch den Rasen einfärben


----------



## hotzemott (14. Dezember 2008)

An sich hab ich schon noch paar sportliche klassische LL Ski, aber die haben es bisher nicht mal bis Freiburg geschafft, obwohl Langlaufen im Schwarzwald sicher sehr nett ist. Hätte selbst aber viel mehr Lust auf Skitouren, bissl was dürfte ja sogar im Schwarzwald gehen.

Vielleicht geht trotzdem noch die eine oder andere MTB-Tour, wenn auch vielleicht nicht so trailhaltig. Z.B. in den Kaiserstuhl oder, sofern die Hütte noch offen ist, den Fahrweg hoch zum Rappeneck. Aber da würd ich natürlich vorher klären, ob nicht schon zu ist 

Grüße, Hotzemott

@alex: Stimmt, der grüne Rasen hat nicht zum Xmas-Snoopy gepasst


----------



## alex76 (21. Dezember 2008)

Na, was haltet ihr von einer "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour"? Ab Weihnachten wird's wohl erst mal ungemütlich werden, aber Montag/Dienstag vor Silvester soll es laut wetter.com sonnig und immerhin +3/6 Grad warm werden. Zur Not könnte man ja echt mal Richtung Kaiserstuhl (oder weiter nördlich ). Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Red Hawkeye (21. Dezember 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Na, was haltet ihr von einer "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour"? Ab Weihnachten wird's wohl erst mal ungemütlich werden, aber Montag/Dienstag vor Silvester soll es laut wetter.com sonnig und immerhin +3/6 Grad warm werden. Zur Not könnte man ja echt mal Richtung Kaiserstuhl (oder weiter nördlich ). Wie sieht's aus?
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Also ich wäre dabei. Gerade nach den Feiertagen kann mir ein bisschen Bewegung sicher nicht schaden


----------



## Freecastle (21. Dezember 2008)

Bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei .... aber meine Kondition hat in den letzten Wochen ziemlich gelitten 

Der Kaiserstuhl wäre sicherlich mal eine gelungene Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Dezember 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei .... aber meine Kondition hat in den letzten Wochen ziemlich gelitten
> 
> Der Kaiserstuhl wäre sicherlich mal eine gelungene Abwechslung



Denke nur nicht, der Kaiserstuhl sei eine konditionelle Erholung 
Da sind richtig fiese anstiege und technische Abfahrten, sowie tolle trails die zum gasen verführen.
Ein super Bikerevier für den winter also 

Uwe


----------



## make65 (22. Dezember 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Na, was haltet ihr von einer "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour"?



Wegen mir können's auch mehrere werden.



> Ab Weihnachten wird's wohl erst mal ungemütlich werden



Wieso? Bleibt doch trocken. Ungemütlich war's am WE.



> Zur Not könnte man ja echt mal Richtung Kaiserstuhl



Ist ne gute Ideee. Allzu hoch wird's eher nix. Durch das warme Wetter ist da eher ne Schlammschlacht angesagt.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (22. Dezember 2008)

Hat denn jemand Lust und Zeit morgen (Dienstag) eine Runde zu drehen? Ich hätte ca. für 3-4 Stunden Zeit, Startzeit gegen 11:00, nach Möglichkeit nicht in Höhenlagen, da es dort extrem matschig ist.


----------



## alex76 (22. Dezember 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Wegen mir können's auch mehrere werden



...schon klar. Hab' halt gedacht, man könnte EINE etwas festlicher angehen . Wie auch immer das aussehen könnte...


----------



## hotzemott (22. Dezember 2008)

So schlecht sieht das Wetter für die nächsten Tage echt nicht aus. Werde aber X-Mas jenseits des Schwarzwalds verbringen und bin damit erstmal nicht mit im Rennen.

*Wünsche aber allen entspannte Feiertage!*





Hotzemott
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@alex: Ne festliche Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da bin ich ja mal gespannt... und ja vielleicht wieder zurück.


----------



## make65 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich war heute mal austestesten, wie's hier auf den Trails so aussieht. Bis 800m Höhe geht's ganz gut. Ist auch nicht zu matschig, wobei eine kurze Regenhose für die Abfahten sicher kein Fehler ist. 

Am Samstag/Sonntag habe ich wieder Zeit für gemeinsame Touren. Eine Möglichkeit wäre von Denzlingen aus Richtung Kandel bis zur Langeckhütte auf 800m Höhe, Abfahrt über den Damenpfad nach Waldkirch, Einkehr, wieder hoch zur Hütte und von dort den Präs-Thoms-Weg nach Glottertal. Ca. 1000hm, 2 schöne Trailabfahrten, lecker Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte im GH Altersbach.


----------



## alex76 (23. Dezember 2008)

...hört sich gut und festlich an . Wer kann denn wann? Also mir wär Sonntag lieber, da ich am Samstag den Kühlschrank auffüllen muss. Mo, Di ginge auch. Ob man wohl die vorhergesagten 2°C mehr am Montag merkt?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte ab Sonntag. Die Route hört sich auch gut an  Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte  Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## Freecastle (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir klappt es "ab" Sonntag auch


----------



## make65 (24. Dezember 2008)

Dann halten wir den Sonntag mal fest. Ist 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof ok? Am Sonntag können wir uns dann ja Touren für Montag/Dienstag überlegen.

Ich wünsche allen erholsame Feiertage und lasst Euch reich beschenken...

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (25. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich gut an. @Freecastle: Gemeinsame Anfahrt nach Denzlingen?


----------



## Freecastle (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja, logisch ..... denke mal das wir so ca. 30-40 min. brauchen werden.
Abfahrt um 10.20 Uhr vorne auf der Ecke Hildastraße/Zasiusstraße ???


----------



## Red Hawkeye (25. Dezember 2008)

OK, 10:20 Abfahrt + freue mich auf die gemeinsame Anfahrt ... nach dem bisherigen Weihnachtsgelage  eine willkommene Abwechslung


----------



## alex76 (26. Dezember 2008)

...na dann schließ ich mich auch mal an. Wie sehen denn die Wege aus? Kommt man da mit normalen Reifen gut durch?

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute mal ein wenig im Wald. Die von mir vorgeschlagene Tour können wir nur fahren, wenn wir für morgen einen mindestens 30 Mann starken Trupp, ausgerüstet mit Motorsägen und schwerem Räumgerät organisieren können. Vielleicht sieht's anderswo ja besser aus, aber ich hab heute mehr Zeit damit verbracht, das Rad über und um umgestürzte Bäume zu tragen als mit fahren. 

Ansonsten sind die Wege trocken und gut befahrbar...aber das nützt uns erstmal nix.

Also: Wo hat der Sturm nicht so gewütet?


----------



## torpedotom (26. Dezember 2008)

kypfelsen ist frei, bis auf vllt 2 neue bäume in unterem part ,,, have fun


----------



## make65 (26. Dezember 2008)

@torpedotom

Danke für die info!


----------



## alex76 (26. Dezember 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Also: Wo hat der Sturm nicht so gewütet?



...dann scheint der Wind bei euch deutlich heftiger gewesen zu sein. Bei der Wanderung heute ist mir bis auf zwei, drei umgeknickte Bäume nix aufgefallen. 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

komme gerade vom Altersbach, im Osthang gibt es nur noch 50% der Bäume, praktisch fährt man den Damenpfad nicht mehr im Wald.
Da brauchen 30Waldarbeiter einen Monat um aufzuräumen.


Also: Alte Kandelstraße, Damenpfad, Kandelstraße überhalb Gastaus Altersbach zu und das sicherlich eine ganze Zeit.


Da  wo die Bäume noch nicht ganz auf dem Weg liegen ist es erst richtig gefährlich, sie hängen weiter oben ineinander und können Jedertzeit runterkommen.

Wer sich nicht mehr an Lothar erinnert sollte sich das anschauen. 

Nehmt ihr mich mal mit, fahre aber noch nicht so lange?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht's dann morgen aus? Sollen wir von Freiburg aus zum Kybfelsen und ev. je nach Schneelage noch ein bischen weiter? 

Treffpunkt dann um 11 am Schwabentor? Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?

@Zep2008: Klar kannste Dich uns anschließen. Wir fahren Touren so um 40 - 60 km und um die 1500hm. Möglichst viele Trails. Jetzt im Winter etwas kürzer.


----------



## alex76 (27. Dezember 2008)

...hm, der aktuelle Waldzustandsbericht (und die entgegen meiner Hoffnungen nicht steigen wollende Quecksilbersäule) dämpft ehrlich gesagt ein wenig meine "Zwischen-den-Jahren-aufs-Rad-Euphorie" . Hoffe, es finden sich trotzdem ein paar und wünsch euch viel Spaß und warme Füße .
Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Red Hawkeye (27. Dezember 2008)

Kybfelsen hört sich gut an. Ich bin um 11:00 am Schwabentor.


----------



## sciregomtb (27. Dezember 2008)

falls jemand interesse hat sonntags früher zu biken. Ich und ein paar andere Leute treffen uns jeden Sonntag um 10 uhr am Wiehrebanhof.
Samstags um 14 uhr.


----------



## make65 (27. Dezember 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Kybfelsen hört sich gut an. Ich bin um 11:00 am Schwabentor.



Ich auch. Bis morgen.


----------



## hotzemott (28. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne Tour heute und seid nicht zu oft in nen Baumverhau geraten. Hört sich ja so an, als ob die Sturmschäden erheblich wären.

Bin jetzt wieder in Freiburg und habe vor, die kommenden schönen Tage auch auf dem Bike zu nutzen. Zumindest auf den Bergen soll es ja weiter sonnig bleiben. Hätte denn am Dienstag noch jemand Lust auf ne Tour? Oder würde es an nem anderen Tag besser passen?

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Hotzemott,

schön das du wieder im Lande bist 

Waren gestern mal die nahe Umgebung erkunden. Sprich Schönberg und Lorettoberg (Richtung Horben hoch). Jedoch liegt schon noch recht viel Geäst und dicke Baustämme auf den wegen was ein entspanntes Biken nicht wirklich zulässt. 

Für ne weitere Tour bin ich gerne zu haben ....


----------



## Red Hawkeye (29. Dezember 2008)

Super, da kommt ja wieder echt Bewegung in den Thread . Ich wäre auch für eine Tour morgen (Dienstag) zu haben. Auf Grund des eisigen Wetters vielleicht nicht ganz so lang wie sonst. Gestern waren 2,5 Stunden und zwei Anstiege optimal um nicht allzu stark auszukühlen


----------



## make65 (29. Dezember 2008)

Bin morgen auch dabei. War gestern allerdings mit Fahrt nach Freiburg und wieder heim 5,5 Stunden unterwegs - ging auch noch. Hättet Ihr Lust von Denzlingen aus nach Freiamt - Hünersedel - Kandelhöhenweg Richtung Waldkirch zu fahren? Die Tour hat zwar nicht so viele Trails, aber man fährt ein ganzes Stück auf der Höhe in der Sonne. 2 Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt's unterwegs auch.

Ausserdem sollten sich die Baumschäden im Rahmen halten, da der größte Teil der Strecke auf der Sturmabgewandten Seite liegt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (29. Dezember 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr Lust von Denzlingen aus nach Freiamt - Hünersedel - Kandelhöhenweg Richtung Waldkirch zu fahren? Die Tour hat zwar nicht so viele Trails, aber man fährt ein ganzes Stück auf der Höhe in der Sonne. 2 Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt's unterwegs auch.


Wegen mir können wir auch gerne die Tour von Denzlingen aus fahren, bin für alles offen. Wäre 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Denzlingen passend?

Bin heute auf dem üblichen Forstweg bis zum Kohlerhau gefahren und dann auf dem Blaue Raute Trail zurück. Bis zum Sohlacker bin ich ca. 10x abgestiegen wegen Baumhindernissen, aber fast alle waren einfach zu überwinden. Da die sonstigen Bedingungen ja sehr gut waren hats auch so Spaß gemacht. Den Kybfelsen hab ich umfahren, auf dem weiteren Blaue Raute Trail waren keine Bäume mehr, was natürlich schon viel flowiger zu fahren ist. Außerdem wird meine Pike bei subZero Bedingungen ziemlich zäh, aber morgen wollen wir ja eh bei mehr Sonne fahren


----------



## Freecastle (29. Dezember 2008)

Also 11.00 Uhr Denzlingen BHF 

@ Red Hawkeye
10.20 Uhr an der Kreuzung gemeinsammes einrollen nach Denzlingen ?

@ alex76
Na, diesmal dabei ? Wetter soll ja passen


----------



## make65 (29. Dezember 2008)

Prima.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Zep2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

Bin heute Abend von Ettenheim über Streiberg, Hünersedel, Gscheid, Sexau gefahren, 
das ganze am Freitagabend auch schon, da habe ich gut eine Stunde länger gebraucht
wegen Bäume umgehen, jetzt ist das meiste frei. 

Muss noch bissel Termine verschieben dann bin ich morgen auch dabei.

Stefan


----------



## Red Hawkeye (29. Dezember 2008)

OK, ich bin auch dabei. @ Freecastle 10:20 Ecke Zasius/Hilda
Gruß, RH


----------



## hotzemott (30. Dezember 2008)

War ne klasse Tagestour heute! So griffig sind viele Trails sonst das ganze Jahr über nicht, vor allem der Vierburgenweg 












Das war's wohl für dieses Jahr. Denke, wir haben ne Menge schöne Touren gehabt und ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Aktionen in 2009 und bekannte wie neue Gesichter.

Kommt alle gut rüber!
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (30. Dezember 2008)

Dem stimme ich voll zu! 

Man kann auch im Winter tolle Touren fahren, wie der Sonntag und heute gezeigt haben. Und ich glaube wir hatten heute die günstigste Einkehr überhaupt - sind sogar draussen gehockt!

@hotzemott: Danke für die von Dir gewohnten schönen Bilder

@alex76: Schade, dass du bei der Jahresabschlußtour nicht dabei warst

@all: Schön, dass sich dieser Trupp zusammen gefunden hat, ich freue mich auch auf schönen Touren und mehr mit neuen und alten Gesichtern im nächsten Jahr.

Einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles 2009 an alle!

make65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht's aus mit einer Start-ins-Jahr-2009-Tour? Aufgrund der Wetterprognose bietet sich der Samstag an - Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## alex76 (2. Januar 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Man kann auch im Winter tolle Touren fahren, wie der Sonntag und heute gezeigt haben. Und ich glaube wir hatten heute die günstigste Einkehr überhaupt - sind sogar draussen gehockt!
> 
> @alex76: Schade, dass du bei der Jahresabschlußtour nicht dabei warst



...bin kurzfristig über Silvester in den Bregenzerwald. Wollt mich dieses WE aber auch mal wieder aufs Rad wagen. Meint ihr, ich könnte euch auch zu ner Tour in meiner Ecke überreden?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## torpedotom (2. Januar 2009)

wo geht den der vier burgen weg längs ?!


----------



## make65 (2. Januar 2009)

torpedotom schrieb:


> wo geht den der vier burgen weg längs ?!



Von Waldkirch hoch zur Kastelburg - Hochburg - Burg Landeck - bis zur Burgruine Hecklingen. Schöner Weg, hoher Trailanteil, recht gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## make65 (2. Januar 2009)

> Meint ihr, ich könnte euch auch zu ner Tour in meiner Ecke überreden?



Na dann probiers doch mal..

Wenn noch jemand mitkommt gerne.


----------



## alex76 (2. Januar 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Na dann probiers doch mal..
> 
> Wenn noch jemand mitkommt gerne.



...ok. Wir könnten von OG aus über Durbach vorbei am Schloss Richtung Moos fahren (die entgegengesetzte Richtung sind wir letztes Mal gefahren). Dann gibt es mehrere Varianten: entweder wir nehmen den Mooskopf mit und/oder kehren noch auf der Kornebene ein oder wir fahren gleich weiter Richtung OG. Ab Fritscheneck den ganzen Trail zum Hohen Horn (sind wir in die entgegengesetzte Richtung z.T. auch beim letzten Mal gefahren). Der Weg sollte eigentlich frei sein, soweit ich das bei einem Spaziergang neulich abschätzen konnte). Ab Turm gibt es eine Trailvariante mit Spitzkehren und eine anspruchsvolle Variante, die ich nicht fahren aber zeigen könnte. Je nach Zeit kann man ja auch ein zweites Mal hoch zum Turm und beide fahren...

Na ja, und zwei, drei Grad wärmer ist es sicherlich auch, da wir nicht groß über 600 m kommen .

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (2. Januar 2009)

> Ab Turm gibt es eine Trailvariante mit Spitzkehren und eine anspruchsvolle Variante, die ich nicht fahren aber zeigen könnte. Je nach Zeit kann man ja auch ein zweites Mal hoch zum Turm und beide fahren...



Hört sich schon mal gut an

Wer fährt morgen noch mit? Zug ab Freiburg 10:03 Uhr, ich steig in Denzlingen zu.

Falls es morgen nicht klappt könnte ich auch am Dienstag.


----------



## Freecastle (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich meld mich ab, obwohl ich mich noch nicht mal angemeldet hab 

Spass beiseite ... morgen kommt mein Bike zum Service und bekommt auchmal was gutes zum neuen Jahr 

Denn mit so einer Starrgabel machen die Trails nicht sonderlich spass ....


----------



## hotzemott (2. Januar 2009)

Mir passt ne Tagesaktion nach Offenburg morgen nicht so gut. Werde wohl nachmittags den Kandelhighway anvisieren und schauen wie viele Bäume da liegen.

Sofern ihr fahrt wünsche ich viel Spaß!
Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (2. Januar 2009)

@ hotzemott:

was ist den der Kandelhighway, der Weg zwischen Rossi und St.Peter?

habe morgen Mittag auch Zeit, wann willst du fahren, von wo?

Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (2. Januar 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> @ hotzemott:
> 
> was ist den der Kandelhighway, der Weg zwischen Rossi und St.Peter?
> 
> ...


Ist eigentlich der Kandelhöhenweg und wie du vermutest ist für morgen die Strecke Fr-Rossi-St.Peter gemeint. Je nach Lust kann man schon früher ins Dreisamtal abbiegen oder noch nen kleinen Schlenker dranhängen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie es derzeit mit Schnee und umliegenden Bäumen aussieht.

Falls du mitfahren möchtest schlage ich 13 Uhr am Schwabentor vor. Wir treffen uns immer an dem runden Bänkchen unter dem Baum am Schwabentorplatz.
Wäre nett, wenn du kurz posten würdest wenn du mitfährst, da ich sonst nicht auf jeden Fall um die Zeit dort bin.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## torpedotom (2. Januar 2009)

die vier burgen tour sieht gut aus. hab mir die mal geearthgoogelt und werd die mal fahren, wenns mich packt sogar morgen...

Da ich noch neu in sachen mtb in um freiburg bin würde ich gern wissen wo ihr eure infos so sammelt oder ob das sozusagen von generation zu generation unter den bikern weitergegeben wird,,Kandelhighway ist mir immer zu überlaufen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (3. Januar 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Denn mit so einer Starrgabel machen die Trails nicht sonderlich spass ....



Also ich fahr fast nur noch starr , das ist mal echt puristisch!
Anfangs war das komisch starr über wurzeln, aber dann kommt der moment... 

Da ich morgen endlich mal wieder nach dem beinbruch ebenfalls auf dem bike sitze und mit regina luisenhöhe-solacker-rossi auf autobahn fahren wollten, ist es ne überlegung wert bei euch mit zu tigern. Werde das mal mit regina besprechen und mich abends melden.
Persönlich würde ich mich dann so bei rossi oder steckereck ausklinken, da trails auf dauer mein fuss noch nicht so mögen.

Uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (3. Januar 2009)

@hotzemott: also, 13 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (3. Januar 2009)

@kopfnikka: Schön, dass du für den Start in die Saison 2009 wieder Biken kannst. Da du Überlegungen zu eurer Tour für MORGEN machst wollte ich kurz klarstellen, dass Zep2008 und ich HEUTE fahren. Für morgen ist, soweit ich sehe, nichts geplant. Falls es bei euch auch heute passt könnt ihr natürlich sehr gerne mitkommen. Wir werden auf jeden Fall kurz berichten, wie es mit Bäumen und Schnee aussieht.

@Zep2008: Prima, dann bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (3. Januar 2009)

Waren heute zu dritt unterwegs, erst bei bestem Sonnenschein, später wurde es doch recht frisch 
 Schnee liegt auf Höhe des Kandelhöhenwegs praktisch keiner, es gibt hier und da Eisplatten aber man kann an sich sehr gut biken. Bäume gibt es bis zum Flaunser sehr wenige und meist kann man sogar dran vorbeifahren. Am Flaunser liegen nach dem Linksknick viele Bäume über den Weg. Vermutlich zieht sich das über den ganzen Bereich, an dem der Weg entlang des Osthangs verläuft. Durchkommen würde man wohl schon, wir haben uns aber dann für den Weg rechts nach Stegen entschieden, auf dem allerdings auf den ersten 50 m auch Bäume liegen. Nach 2/3 der Abfahrt sind wir ebenfalls wegen Bäumen auf nen Forstweg abgezweigt.


----------



## opossumjaeger (13. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich bin seit diesem jahr neu hier in freiburg. wäre schön, wenn ich mich euch ab und zu anschließen könnte. ich hab allerdings fast nur am wochenende zeit. wie sind da so eure planungen? fahrt ihr eher unter der woche oder auch am we?


----------



## make65 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo opossumjaeger,

willkommen im Trailparadies Freiburg. Wir fahren meist am WE zusammen und verabreden uns eher kurzfristig, d.h. ein oder 2 Tage vorher. Schau einfach regelmässig hier rein und schließ Dich an, wenn's für Dich passt.

Gruß make65


----------



## opossumjaeger (13. Januar 2009)

hi make65,

danke für die schnelle antwort. ich werde es so machen. dann wahrscheinlich bis bald


----------



## lopeng (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

verfolge diesen Thread hier schon seit einiger Zeit und würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Ich komme aus Offenburg und würde mir auch gerne mal die Freiburger Trails zeigen lassen , falls ihr noch Zuwachs gebrauchen könnt. Meine Zeit beschränkt sich allerdings auch nur auf's We.

Schöne Grüße aus Offenburg


----------



## Freecastle (14. Januar 2009)

@ opossumjaeger + lopeng

Auch an euch ein Hallo in diesem Thread 
Schön das sich auch mal ein paar neue zu Wort melden.


@ Rest

Mein Bike ist nun wieder in schuss  
Wann steigt die nächste Runde ... ich kanns schon garnicht mehr abwarten


----------



## make65 (14. Januar 2009)

> Wann steigt die nächste Runde



Vielleicht Sonntag? Könnte angesichts der erwarteten Temperaturen halt ein bischen matschig werden, aber dafür gibt's keine kalten Füße


----------



## opossumjaeger (15. Januar 2009)

bis jetzt ist für sonntag regen angesagt. samstag wäre also wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Januar 2009)

und Freitag ist das Wetter noch schöner, laut Forecast.

Ich hätte morgen ab 13Uhr Zeit, hätte Lust ab Denzlingen, Richtung Langeck, Schwarzenberg, so hoch wie es Bäume und Schnee zulassen.

Also wer hat Lust?

Stefan


----------



## opossumjaeger (15. Januar 2009)

lust schon, aber leider nur sa/ so zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag.



> Richtung Langeck, Schwarzenberg



Vor 1,5 Wochen sah es dort noch ziemlich übel aus, was Bäume angeht.  Langeckhütte hab ich über Dettenbach erreicht, von der Hütte zur Schwarzenburg mehrere Kletterpartien und der Präs-Thoma-Weg war auch mit größeren Umwegen durchs Gebüsch verbunden.


----------



## hotzemott (15. Januar 2009)

Ne Tour am Wochenende wär schon schön.

An sich fände ich ne Tour am Sonntag besser, aber wenn morgen immer noch so viel Niederschlag für Sonntag angesagt wird dann wäre mir eben ne Samstag Nachmittag Tour doch lieber. Falls die Rappenecker Hütte derzeit wochenends offen hat könnte man/frau ja vielleicht mal wieder dort vorbeischauen.

Bis demnächst
Hotzemott


----------



## Red Hawkeye (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich könnte am Samstag ab 13:00, aber leider nicht am Sonntag. Die Rappenecker Hütte ist ein gute Idee. Durch die Auswahl an verschiedene An- und Abfahrtsrouten kann man sich gut an die Bedingungen anpassen .

Gruß

RH


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Januar 2009)

Rappenecker Hütte ist derzeit noch geschlossen.

Laut Anrufbeantworter befinden sich alle in der " Winterruhe"

Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (16. Januar 2009)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich könnte am Samstag ab 13:00, aber leider nicht am Sonntag. Die Rappenecker Hütte ist ein gute Idee. Durch die Auswahl an verschiedene An- und Abfahrtsrouten kann man sich gut an die Bedingungen anpassen .
> 
> ...



Nachdem es ja am Sonntag immer noch ungemütlich vorhergesagt ist schlage ich vor, dass wir *morgen, Samstag ne Tour fahren und uns um 13 Uhr am Schwabentor treffen*.

Dass einem beim Anblick der Rappenecker Hütte in Winterruhe die Füsse nicht warm werden kennen wir ja schon, aber wir finden sicher was, entweder Blaue Raute Trail ab Schneegrenze mit relativ wenigen umgestürzten Bäumen, Studentenweg mit unbekannter Baumsituation, KHW mit dem einen Baumverhau am Flaunser hinter dem dann aber wieder fast freie Fahrt bis St. Peter ist oder eben noch was ganz anderes.

Bis dann,
Hotzemott


----------



## Red Hawkeye (16. Januar 2009)

morgen, Samstag ne Tour fahren und uns um 13 Uhr am Schwabentor treffen.

OK, Ich bin dabei.
Gruß, RH


----------



## opossumjaeger (16. Januar 2009)

ich werde auch da sein. hoffentlich hält das wetter morgen durch.


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Januar 2009)

13 Uhr Schwabentor, bin dabei.

Stefan


----------



## Freecastle (29. Januar 2009)

Was denn hier los .... seit Tagen wird dieser Thread nach unten durchgereicht .... kann doch nicht angehen .... 

Wie schauts am Samstag/Sonntag mit ner Runde zur Rappenecker Hütte oder aufwärts Richtung Schauinsland aus mit Abfahrt blaue Raute? 
Je nachdem wie es die Schneelage eben zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (29. Januar 2009)

Bin letzte Woche flach gelegen und noch nicht so richtig fit. Wenn dann eher am Sonntag.

Haste jetzt Dein neues Bike?


----------



## Freecastle (29. Januar 2009)

Jep, das neue Bike ist am Start und hat auch schon 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich. Beide äusserst spassig die nach mehr verlangen .... schneller und steiler


----------



## hotzemott (29. Januar 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Samstag/Sonntag mit ner Runde zur Rappenecker Hütte oder aufwärts Richtung Schauinsland aus mit Abfahrt blaue Raute?



Bin am WoE auf Skitour bei hoffentlich viiiiiiiiel Schnee  und somit nicht am Start, obwohl ich ja jetzt doch aufs neue Bike von Freecastle gespannt bin... Auf alle Fälle war ja der Studentenweg neulich baumfrei


----------



## make65 (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin am Sonntag dabei. 11 Uhr Schwabentor?


----------



## Freecastle (30. Januar 2009)

@make65
Perfekt .... das passt.

Sonst noch jemand dabei ???


----------



## kailer (30. Januar 2009)

Falls meine Bastelsession morgen erfolgreich ist, bin ich auch dabei! (Das Wettrüsten hat begonnen, freecastle  )

Gruß
kailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (31. Januar 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Falls meine Bastelsession morgen erfolgreich ist, bin ich auch dabei! (Das Wettrüsten hat begonnen, freecastle  )
> 
> Gruß
> kailer




Hehe,

fast hätte ich nach dem heutigen Ausritt "NACH"rüsten können. Aus irgendwelchen unerklärlichen Gründen hat sich die Schraube von meinem 
Schaltwerk gelöst. Ist zum Glück nichts passiert ... hätte aber auch böse enden können wenn das Ding bei voller Fahrt in die Speichen geknallt wäre.

Was hast denn an deinem Bike herumgebastelt ???


----------



## kailer (31. Januar 2009)

Heut hab ich endlich die Kettenführung montiert, die seit Monaten bei mir rumliegt. Jetzt noch ein neuer Vorbau und ich bin wunschlos glücklich... zumindest für ein paar Wochen.

Hast du deins inzwischen mal gewogen? 

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Freecastle (31. Januar 2009)

Nein, zum wiegen hat es noch nicht gereicht. Blöd auch das meine Küchenwaage nach ca. 2 KG den Geist aufgibt  

Aber hab was in Aussicht .... kann sich also nur noch um Wochen handeln bis ich das Gewicht raus habe 

Bis moin ....

P.S.: Schutzausrüstung für die Abfahrt morgen


----------



## kailer (1. Februar 2009)

Also, ich nehm schon die Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren mit. Im Winter haben die ja eine Doppelfunktion und halten auch schön warm


----------



## Freecastle (1. Februar 2009)

So, 

schön wars heute. Nette und gemütliche Auffahrt von Freiburg über Sohlacker, Kappler Tal zur Rappenecker Hütte über verschneide Forstautobahnen. Hinab dann über den Studentenweg nach Kappel. 
Und weil es so schön war gab es noch ne kleine extra Runde bis kurz unter den Rosskopf. 

Dürften dann knapp 1200 HM gewesen sein. Bitte berichtige mich was das angeht make65 

Sorry, aber die Bilder sind bis auf das hier nichts geworden. Es war einfach zu hell vom Schnee für die Handycam.







Der Abschluss der Tour wurde dann beim Fasnets Umzug in Freiburg mit einem leckeren Glühwein begossen ..... hmmm ... lecker 



P.S.:  @ The Floh
Wünsche dir gute Besserung. Hoffe wir können dich baldmöglichst wieder bei einer gemeinsammen Ausfahrt begrüssen !!!


----------



## kailer (1. Februar 2009)

Volle Zustimmung, super Tour. Ich bin immer noch ganz stoked, wie Matt Hunter sagen würde. (Und das liegt nicht am Glühwein!)

@ make 65: Jetzt weiß ich, woran mich deine Maske erinnert hat: 






@ Floh: Auch von mir gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Freecastle (6. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

das Wochenende steht mal wieder vor der Tür. Hat jemand lust & laune trotz Schmuddelwetter Prognose ne kleine Tour zu fahren ?

Sohlacker + blaue Raute od. Rosskopf od. Kandelhöhenweg ???


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Februar 2009)

würde auch gern mal wieder mitfahren, kann aber leider nur Samstags.

Stefan


----------



## opossumjaeger (6. Februar 2009)

ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Freecastle (6. Februar 2009)

Also morgen ???

Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Schwabentor ?

Wie schaut es bei euch aus ... eher eine gemütliche Tour oder noch gemütlicher Bergauf um dann schnell (sehr schnell) den Berg wieder runter ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (6. Februar 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> eher eine gemütliche Tour oder noch gemütlicher Bergauf um dann schnell (sehr schnell) den Berg wieder runter ???



...würde ich vom wetter abhängig machen. wenns wirklich mistgabeln regnen sollte, dann was kurzes, knackiges. sonst gern auch mehr.

13 uhr schwabentor geht klar bei mir


----------



## Freecastle (6. Februar 2009)

Also, werde dann morgen gegen 12 Uhr noch mal hier reinschauen und dann spontan entscheiden ob das Bike für die Touren mitgenommen wird oder das andere für den kurzen und schnellen Spass 

Bis morgen dann mal ....


----------



## kailer (6. Februar 2009)

Leider hab ich morgen keine Zeit, um im Schlamm zu spielen. 
Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht bis am Sonntag!


----------



## Freecastle (7. Februar 2009)

komm gerade aus der Stadt. Steht alles förmlich unter Wasser.
Wird wohl keinen großen Sinn heute machen das Rad aus dem Keller zu holen ....


----------



## opossumjaeger (7. Februar 2009)

ich denke auch. entweder nur ne kurze runde oder evtl. morgen


----------



## Freecastle (7. Februar 2009)

Da es heute ja nicht wirklich geklappt hat mit ner kleinen Tour werd ich nun morgen _AUF JEDEN FALL_ fahren gehen. 

Wetterbericht hört sich zwar auch nicht soooooo rosig an aber es gibt keinen Dauerregen wie heute ...

_______________________________________


Am Sonntag schneit es zunächst vielerorts, in tiefen Lagen ist anfangs auch Schneeregen dabei. Von Nordwesten her lockert die Bewölkung später zögernd auf. Die Höchsttemperaturen liegen zwischen -2 Grad im höheren Bergland und bis zu +5 Grad am Rhein. Der westliche Wind weht schwach bis mäßig. In der Nacht zu Montag gibt es nur stellenweise geringen Schneefall. Die Tiefstwerte liegen zwischen 0 und -7 Grad. Es besteht Glättegefahr durch Reif und überfrierende Nässe.

_______________________________________


Würde um *12.00 Uhr am Schwabentor* starten .... hat noch jemand lust ?


----------



## FaceGrind (7. Februar 2009)

bin evtl dabei.ist ja grad nebenan.wohin solls denn gehen?


----------



## Freecastle (7. Februar 2009)

Hab da so an Richtung Kohlerau gedacht. Wenns Wetter passt, dann spontan weiter Richtung Rappeneck und Studentenweg. Ansonnsten blaue Raute runter zurück nach Freiburg.


----------



## FaceGrind (7. Februar 2009)

super! daran hatte ich auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (8. Februar 2009)

ich komm auch mit


----------



## christoph.koch (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin Christoph, 27, und wohne seit knapp 4 Wochen in Freiburg. Würde mich gerne mal eurer Runde anschließen! 
Schau die Tage aber einfach nochmal ins Forum. 

Recht schönen Gruß !


----------



## opossumjaeger (12. Februar 2009)

ich würde gern morgen abend gern meine neue helmleuchte ausprobieren. hat jemand lust auf ne fahrt im dunkeln?


----------



## kailer (13. Februar 2009)

Da es sonst niemand tut, schlage ich mal für morgen Schneepflügen auf dem Rosskopf vor. 

Treffpunkt wie immer Schwabentor, um 13 Uhr.

Übrigens:
Morgen ist Valentinstag, also dürfen ausnahmsweise auch Mädchen mitfahren


----------



## Freecastle (14. Februar 2009)

Trotz reichlich Schnee ein sehr schöner Abstecher auf den Rosskopf. Nach oben kostet es schon reichlich Kraft durch den Schnee, dafür wird man mit einer schönen Abfahrt im griffigen Schnee belohnt.












Wollen morgen, Sonntag, 15.02.  wieder auf den Rosskopf.

Treffpunkt um 13.00 Uhr am Schwabentor - wer lust & laune hat, ist herzlich willkommen !!!


----------



## Stiff88 (14. Februar 2009)

hey leute...

bin von 20.02. bis 25.02 mal wieder in freiburg...

suche ein paar leute zum biken...

kybfelsen, st. otilien, schauninsland, rosskopf

ich fahre ein hardtail, d.h. cross country...

rosskopftrail komme ich aber ohne probs runter

HOFFE das WETTER PASST dann auch einigermaßen!!!

MELDET EUCH!

PS: Vll gibts ja noch ein paar CC-Fahrer die Lust haben mit mir zu trainieren aber grundsätzlich is mir das egal Downhill geht halt schlecht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiff88 (19. Februar 2009)

hallooooo? 

bin ab morgen in freiburg...

mfg


----------



## make65 (19. Februar 2009)

Bei uns ist Fasnet. 
Ich zumindest bin am WE nicht tourentauglich.


----------



## kailer (20. Februar 2009)

Karnevalist oder nicht, wer morgen mittag nüchtern genug für eine Runde rote oder blaue Raute ist, kann sich uns gerne anschliessen.

Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Schwabentor


----------



## make65 (20. Februar 2009)

Nüchtern bin ich schon... aber ob ich auch ausgeschlafen bin ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Freecastle (20. Februar 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Karnevalist oder nicht, wer morgen mittag nüchtern genug für eine Runde rote oder blaue Raute ist, kann sich uns gerne anschliessen.
> 
> Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Schwabentor





PASST !!!

aber wer ist "uns" ????


----------



## kailer (21. Februar 2009)

Bis jetzt du und ich und amon


----------



## opossumjaeger (27. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour am Samstag?


----------



## Freecastle (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich werde morgen ne größere Runde im Flachland drehen.

Sonntag wäre ich aber gerne wieder am Hang mit dabei. 

Grüße


----------



## opossumjaeger (27. Februar 2009)

Ich kann leider nur morgen. Am Sonntag bin ich schon bei den Schweizer Nachbarn.


----------



## make65 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute mal ein wenig im Wald, Richtung Kandel. Macht grad keinen Spass. Alles sehr matschig und der Schnee ist sehr weich und überhaupt nicht griffig. Bin nicht höher wie 600m gekommen.

Sieht's denn Richtung Rosskopf oder Kohlerhau besser aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (28. Februar 2009)

Kann ich auch nur sagen. Auf dem Kandel-Höhenweg geht durch den weichen Schnee ab ca. 600 m nichts mehr. Hab dann noch bis auf den Rosskopf geschoben, in der Hoffnung, dass es danach besser wird. Der Schnee macht aber selbst bergab in dem Zustand wenig Spaß.

Also noch ne Woche gedulden, dann siehts sicher anders aus.,..


----------



## Freecastle (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn jemand morgen lust zum Biken haben sollte, dann würde ich mal den Kaiserstuhl ins rennen werfen. matschigen Schnee wird man dort verzweifelt suchen. 

Bin heute durch Ihrigen und Wasenweiler gefahren .... sieht bestens dort aus.


----------



## hotzemott (28. Februar 2009)

Zum Biken ist der Kaiserstuhl wohl gerade eine gute Wahl. Werde selbst aber wieder kombiniert mit Bike und Ski unterwegs sein, ansonsten würde ich natürlich mitkommen.

Schönen Sonntag!
Hotzemott


----------



## herrenfahrer (28. Februar 2009)

Soo, ich werde mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
Bin  ja schon etwas länger hier.
Hatte leider etwas gesundheitl. zurückzustecken.
Will aber morgen mal die freiburger Umgebung unsicher machen.
(will noch etwas Schnee und Sauerrei an der Backe habenD).
Also, werde diesen Thread beobachten.


----------



## herrenfahrer (1. März 2009)

Nabend,
der Rosskopf war ja nett zum fahren, etwas Pampe und Schneefelder aber sonst wars ok, abundzu halt absteigen,(da der Bock keinen Grip mehr bekam).
Ich denke bis nächstes WE ist das alles besser.
Grüße Dirk


----------



## Freecastle (12. März 2009)

So, ihr Faulpelze  .....  

wie sieht es am Samstag mit ner kleinen Runde an den Kasierstuhl aus.
Hoffe auf viel Beteiligung von euch bei den Wettervorhersagen.

Treffpunkt um 11.00 Uhr an der Johanniskirche ?!?!


----------



## make65 (12. März 2009)

Bin dabei! Schlage aber Treffpunkt Eisstadion vor, ist für mich von der Anfahrt her günstiger.


----------



## hotzemott (12. März 2009)

Na, dann werfe ich ganz uneigennützig noch einen dritten Treffpunkt ins Rennen:
*1. Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr an der Johanniskirche* und
*2. Treffpunkt um 11:15 Uhr an der* *Brücke* *über die Dreisam am Gaskessel in Betzenhausen.
*
Von der Johanniskirche kommt ihr auf dem Dreisamradweg ja direkt dort vorbei. Wäre das für dich, make65, auch ok? Von dort kann man entweder den Radweg noch weiter fahren oder für die ersten Hm den Tuni'berg' anpeilen.

Heisst natürlich, dass ich mitkomme  soll ja richtig frühlingsmäßig werden 

Grüße
hotzemott


----------



## make65 (12. März 2009)

OK, ich bin um 11:15 an der Brücke. 

Das ist wieder mal ein TOP-Service mit dem Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (12. März 2009)

Samstag ist Super, binn auch dabei!

make65 fährts du über Gufi oder Mooswald, könnten ja gemeinsam anfahren,
damit ich die Brücke ja finde. ;-)

Stefan


----------



## make65 (13. März 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

Du kommst von Vörstetten, oder? Wir können und um 10:45 Uhr an der Brücke von Gufi über die B31 Richtung Vörstetten treffen und von dort gemeinsam fahren.

Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (13. März 2009)

Hallo Martin,

ja ich komme von Vörstetten, bin um 10:45 Uhr an der Brücke.

Stefan


----------



## Freecastle (13. März 2009)

@ Hotzemott

Vorschlag angenommen 



@ ALL THE REST (Alex76, Kailer, Redhawkeye, Opossumjaeger, usw.)

Was los mit euch? Keiner Zeit und Lust ... oder ist es für euch Langschläfer zu früh am Tag?


----------



## alex76 (13. März 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ ALL THE REST (Alex76, Kailer, Redhawkeye, Opossumjaeger, usw.)
> 
> Was los mit euch? Keiner Zeit und Lust ... oder ist es für euch Langschläfer zu früh am Tag?



...kommt auf euren konditionsmäßigen Anspruch drauf an


----------



## opossumjaeger (13. März 2009)

Hi,

ich kann am Samstag leider nicht. bekomme besuch. ich werd aber voraussichtlich am sonntag einem von meinen gästen paar trails zeigen. der ist allerdings eher race-orientiert. wenn jemand lust auf ne etwas schnellere tour hat, bitte melden. 

so, wie es aussieht, fahren ja morgen alle zum kaiserstuhl. falls morgen doch jemand kandel-höhenweg oder blaue raute fahren sollte, dann informiert mich mal über den zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. März 2009)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> so, wie es aussieht, fahren ja morgen alle zum kaiserstuhl. falls morgen doch jemand kandel-höhenweg oder blaue raute fahren sollte, dann informiert mich mal über den zustand.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272405


----------



## Freecastle (13. März 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...kommt auf euren konditionsmäßigen Anspruch drauf an



Der wird so ausfallen das du locker mithalten kannst 

Keine Bange !!!


----------



## kailer (13. März 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei! Um 11 Uhr an der Johanneskirche. 
Am Sonntag soll's übrigens schon wieder regnen...


----------



## make65 (13. März 2009)

Wenn der Christian mit seinem neuen fährt geht's bergauf eher gemütlich 

Was wiegt der Bock eigentlich?


----------



## alex76 (13. März 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Der wird so ausfallen das du locker mithalten kannst
> 
> Keine Bange !!!



Na dann komm ich gern mit . Pünktlich auf 11 schaff ich es aber nicht zur Johanneskirche. Gibt es nen bahnhofsnäheren Punkt, an dem ihr auf jeden Fall vorbeikommt?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (13. März 2009)

@Alex: Fahr an der Dreisam entlang (in Flussrichtung) und Du kommst automatisch am anderen Treffpunkt vorbei.


----------



## Freecastle (13. März 2009)

@ Kailer 

Klasse, das passt Wunderbar ....


@Alex76

Ich glaub es ist besser wenn wir uns an der Johanniskirche treffen würden.
Denn wenn du vom Bahnhof Richtung Dreisam rollen solltest, dann befürchte ich stark das es dort keine Abfahrt von der Brücke auf den Radweg gibt. Wenn doch, dann berichtige mich bitte.
Natürlich warten wir auch gerne ein paar minuten auf dich


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. März 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @Alex76
> 
> 
> Denn wenn du vom Bahnhof Richtung Dreisam rollen solltest, dann befürchte ich stark das es dort keine Abfahrt von der Brücke auf den Radweg gibt. Wenn doch, dann berichtige mich bitte.



Auf- und Abgang sind auf der anderen Strassenseite wenn du vom Bahnhof kommst


----------



## alex76 (13. März 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Auf- und Abgang sind auf der anderen Strassenseite wenn du vom Bahnhof kommst


 Danke!

...dann fahr ich gleich die Dreisam runter nach Betzenhausen.

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (13. März 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> ...dann fahr ich gleich die Dreisam runter nach Betzenhausen.
> 
> Bis dann, Alexandra



Oder du fährst bei der Bahnhofsunterführung gleich zum Westeingang raus und dann so zur 3-sam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (20. März 2009)

....das wochenende naht. hat noch jemand lust, seine stollen in den waldboden zu drücken?


----------



## make65 (20. März 2009)

Ja aber sicher! Wie sieht's morgen aus? Richtung Kybfelsen, ev. bis Kohlerhau je nach Schneelage und blaue raute runter. Bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren.

Schlage vor 11 Uhr am Schwabentor.


----------



## opossumjaeger (20. März 2009)

11 uhr schwabentor geht klar. blaue raute bin ich letztes wochenende gefahren. ab ca. 850 hm war es dort noch ziemlich weiß. aber diese woche dürfte dich einiges getan haben


----------



## Freecastle (20. März 2009)

Bin mit meinem SX auch am Start !!!

Will danach aber noch einen Abstecher zum Rosskopf machen .... wer lust hat kann sich ja nen doppler vormerken 

Bis morgen


----------



## make65 (20. März 2009)

Nur Kohlerhau und wieder runter ist ja auch nicht die lange Tagestour. Nochn schöner Rossitrip hinterher hört sich gut an. War diese Woche erst 2mal aufm Rossi


----------



## Freecastle (20. März 2009)

@ Make65

Na also, bisher nur zweimal Rossi die Woche .... alle guten Dinge sind ja auch 3 !!!

Vielleicht lässt sich zwischen beiden Gipfeln ne kleine Pause in der Stadt einlegen mit nem Stück Kuchen


----------



## opossumjaeger (20. März 2009)

rossi weiß ich noch nicht genau...aber das kann ich ja dann nach laune entscheiden


----------



## Zep2008 (21. März 2009)

11 Uhr Schwabentor, bin auch dabei.


----------



## Zep2008 (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

ihr könnt aus euren Höhlen kommen, es hat aufgehört zu regnen.

So 11 Uhr Schwabentor, wer ist dabei?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (28. März 2009)

Wo solls denn hingehen ???

Für ne Runde Rossi wäre ich zu haben ....


----------



## make65 (28. März 2009)

Ich bin morgen Richtung Freiamt - Hünersedel unterwegs. Nachdem ich letzten Sonntag auch nochmal auf'm Rossi war brauch ich mal Abwechslung. Falls jemand mit möchte wäre 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof Treffpunkt. Wenn sich jemand hier meldet bin ich morgen um 11 dort.


----------



## Zep2008 (29. März 2009)

Also Rossi war ich auch erst gestern Abend.
Da ist mir Freiamt auch lieber.
Ich bin um 11 Uhr am Bf Denzlingen.

Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (29. März 2009)

Zeitumstellung


----------



## make65 (29. März 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal dass es noch ein bischen aufklart. Bin um 11 in denzlingen.


----------



## make65 (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das nächste Frühlingswochenende steht vor der Tür. Also rauf auf's Bike. Samstag muss ich arbeiten, aber am Sonntag möcht ich gerne ne Tour machen.

Wenn sich die Alex als Guide anbieten würde, gerne mal wider in OG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (2. April 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das nÃ¤chste FrÃ¼hlingswochenende steht vor der TÃ¼r. Also rauf auf's Bike. Samstag muss ich arbeiten, aber am Sonntag mÃ¶cht ich gerne ne Tour machen.
> 
> Wenn sich die Alex als Guide anbieten wÃ¼rde, gerne mal wider in OG.



Gern. Allerdings sind einige der âextra nettenâ Abschnitte z.Zt. mit BÃ¤umen blockiert. Ich denke aber, dass es trotzdem fÃ¼r ne schÃ¶ne Tour reicht 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (4. April 2009)

Fährt morgen noch jemand mit nach Offenburg? Wird eine technisch nicht so anspruchvolle Hardtailtour werden.
Ich würde bei max. noch einem Mitfahrer mit dem Auto fahren, wenn noch einige mitkommen fährt der Zug ab Freiburg um 10:03 Uhr, ich steige dann in Denzlingen zu.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

hätten auch Lust, für GO.
Carmen kommt auch mit, also 10:09 Denzlingen, ok?

Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (4. April 2009)

@make65,

zu Dritt könnten wir auch mit meinem Daily fahren.

Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (4. April 2009)

Hallo ihr,

die angesagten 20 °C in Offenburg sind ja schon verlockend, hoffe, da hinkt Finale an Ostern dann nicht hinterher  Mir passt aber morgen ein Ganztagsevent nicht so gut und somit bin ich nicht am Start. Werde am WoE noch bisserl im Blu Bike Guide blättern und die nettesten Trails aus dem Trailhunter-Video ankreuzeln  wenn endlich die Videos auf dem Laptop wieder gehen...

Euch viel Spass!
Hotzemott


----------



## carl-louis91 (5. April 2009)

Hi
Ich würd' gerne noch mit fahren.=)
Bei Freiburg wohne ich.
Leider fehlen mir noch bike schuhe
Wenn ich diese hab' meld' ich mich nochmal.
Bis bald dann:-D


----------



## Zep2008 (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

hätte da noch so einen Tourenvorschlag aus einem Führer, habe mir mal die Touren mit dem größten Singeltrailanteil angeschaut.
Da ist was dabei mit49% !!!!!!!! Singelanteil, von Staufen zur Kälberscheuer über Bdenweiler wieder zurück.
Ist auch nicht so hoch, dass es Schneefrei sein sollte.
Ich bring das Büchle am Freitag mal mit.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (8. April 2009)

Da unten gibt's auch schöne flowige trails. Können wir gerne mal wieder ne Tour fahren.


----------



## The Floh (8. April 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte da noch so einen Tourenvorschlag aus einem Führer, habe mir mal die Touren mit dem größten Singeltrailanteil angeschaut.
> Da ist was dabei mit49% !!!!!!!! Singelanteil, von Staufen zur Kälberscheuer über Bdenweiler wieder zurück.
> ...




Ist momentan noch nicht zu empfehlen, da auf den Trails noch festgefahrener Schnee liegt. Bin das gestern gefahren, bzw so ähnlich.


----------



## make65 (8. April 2009)

Hallo Floh!

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören - fähst Du auch mal wieder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (8. April 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo Floh!
> 
> Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören - fähst Du auch mal wieder mit?



Aufjedenfall irgendwann, bin aber momentan noch stark eingeschränkt durch eine komplett kaputte Hand und einem Zerschmertetem Knie. Würde nur die Gruppe aufhalten, deshalb erst wieder wenn alles wieder einigermaßen funktioniert.


----------



## hotzemott (8. April 2009)

Martin und ich haben uns vorher verständigt, dass wir als
*Treffpunkt für ne Karfreitagstour 11 Uhr an der Johanneskirche *
anpeilen. Anstelle des angedachten Grillevents würden wir nach der Tour nun eher noch zusammen was essen gehen.

Als Vorschlag finde ich die Tour auf dem Bettlerpfad bis Staufen und weiter über Sulzburg zur Kälblescheuer eigentlich sehr gut und Schnee dürfte es doch höchstens noch auf den letzten Metern vor dem Käsekuchen geben. Oder hat es da wirklich noch so viel von dem Zeug, The Floh? 
Als Alternative könnte ich mir die Rappenecker Hütte mit Abfahrt auf dem Studentenweg vorstellen, der oben vielleicht auch noch ganz nicht schneefrei sein dürfte aber von dem bisher zumindest keine Flowkiller in Form von Baumhindernissen bekannt sind.

Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf ne sonnige Tour 
Bertram

@The Floh: Da wünsche ich baldige volle Genesung! Auch gleich noch Hand und Knie , wenigstens kannst du schon wieder biken...


----------



## The Floh (8. April 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Als Vorschlag finde ich die Tour auf dem Bettlerpfad bis Staufen und weiter über Sulzburg zur Kälblescheuer eigentlich sehr gut und Schnee dürfte es doch höchstens noch auf den letzten Metern vor dem Käsekuchen geben. Oder hat es da wirklich noch so viel von dem Zeug, The Floh?
> 
> @The Floh: Da wünsche ich baldige volle Genesung! Auch gleich noch Hand und Knie , wenigstens kannst du schon wieder biken...



Danke,

Das sollte eigentlich relativ schneefrei sein, nur der Weg von der Kälbelescheuer zum Blauen (den, den wir mal gefahren sind) ist noch relativ verblockt vom sturm und verschneit. Aber wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben, also um die 8-10 °C auf dem Blauen sollte zumindest der Schnee bis zum WE weg sein. Bis wann allerdings die Wege wieder komplett frei sind... Ist aber aufjedenfall fahrbar, grob geschätzt muss man auf dem Weg von der Kälbelescheuer zum Blauen 3-4 mal absteigen wegen Bäumen.


----------



## Freecastle (9. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

dank einer Zahn OP am letzten Donnerstag bin ich noch etwas angeschlagen. Heute abend bekomm ich aber das JA oder NEIN für 
ein Radlastiges Osterwochenende von meinen Arzt des Vertrauens.

Hoffe natürlich sehnsüchtig das ein GO! dabei rauskommt ..... 
Demzufolge wäre ich aber eher bei einer kleineren Tour dabei um evtl. abzubrechen wenn unerwartet schmerzen auftreten sollten. 

Kurz gesagt -> Rappeneck + Studentenweg wäre ich mit dabei


----------



## make65 (9. April 2009)

Wir haben ja ein kleines lazarett hier Erstmal alles gute für Dich

Am Kandel gab's heute ab etwas über 1000m Schnee. Rappenecker Hütte + Studentenweg sollten machbar sein. Ev. ein bischen in schattigen Stellen durch den Schnee stapfen...

Wenns zu kurz wird können wir ja noch den Rossi dranhängen, obwohl ich schon auch Samstag und Sonntag fahren will

Bis morgen dann


----------



## alex76 (9. April 2009)

...also bei Rappenecker Hütte denke ich ganz spontan an viel Schnee (wieso denn nur ). Die Ecke um den Blauen sollte da schon sommerlicher sein. Wenn es denn eine Freiburg-nähere Runde sein sollte, werfe ich einfach mal den Klassiker Kandelhöhdenweg - St. Peter - Buchenbach in die Runde.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (9. April 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Wenn es denn eine Freiburg-nähere Runde sein sollte, werfe ich einfach mal den Klassiker Kandelhöhdenweg - St. Peter - Buchenbach in die Runde.


Der Klassiker wäre natürlich auch nett wäre da nicht nach wie vor der Baumverhau am Flaunser, der jedenfalls vor ner guten Woche noch unverändert im Weg war, wenn auch die Forstwirtschaft schon in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung rumgewerkelt hat. Der Rest inkl. Wolfsteige ist zwar nicht baumfrei könnte aber trotzdem Spass machen, wenn auch die Forstwirtschaft uns Bikern stellenweise mal wieder gezeigt hat wie man sich wirklich schonend auf Wegen bewegt.  

Die Tour zur Kälblescheuer hat eben ein längeres flacheres Stück entlang dem Bettlerpfad bis Sulzburg. Bins letztes Jahr nur einmal gefahren, fands aber gut und solange es jenseits von 1000 m noch Schnee hat würde das sehr gut passen. Habe auch nen GPS Track und die Kuchen in der Kälblescheuer sind klasse.

Bei der Auffahrt zur Rappenecker Hütte über den Kohlerhau dürfte es auf dem letzten Stück nach dem Kappler Tal halt wieder mal noch etwas Schnee haben, wir könnten aber auch eine östlichere Auffahrt ausprobieren und erstmal ein Stück im Dreisamtal fahren. Wäre sicher auch ne Alternative.

Wie auch immer wir uns morgen entscheiden siehts jedenfalls nach nem super sonnigen Tag aus 

Bis dann, Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (9. April 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Wie auch immer wir uns morgen entscheiden siehts jedenfalls nach nem super sonnigen Tag aus



...also dann sparen wir uns das längere Hin-und-her-Geschreibsel und treffen uns einfach morgen um 11 an der Johanneskirche. 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (9. April 2009)

Johanneskirche ??? 
ist das die richtung Günterstal kurz nach der B31?

nicht das ich da vor einem ganz andern Gotteshaus einsam auf euch warte.

bis dann

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (10. April 2009)

Ja, die Johanniskirche ist die rote Kirche mit dem beiden Türmen in der Günterstalstr. gleich nach der Dreisambrücke Richtung Günterstal.


----------



## Freecastle (10. April 2009)

Schöne Tour war es heute ... mit einem sehr genialen Ausklang in der City 


Für den Ostersonntag steht diesmal ein Abstecher auf den Kandel auf dem Programm. Wer Lust hat auf dem Weg zum Kandel hoch mit uns Ostereier zu suchern, der kann sich an folgenden Orten zum Treffpunkt einfinden.


*SONNTAG*  -   *10.30 Uhr am Schwabentor in Freiburg* oder * -    11.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Denzlingen *



Wäre schön ein paar weitere Mitfahrer dabei zu haben. Keine Angst .....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. April 2009)

Hui Wäller,

wir sind zwei Jungs aus dem schönen Westerwald. Haben im letzten Jahr nen Alpencross gemacht und wollten die Jahr langsam tun. Die Gegend um Freiburg - Titisee - Todtnau wurde uns empfohlen...

Wollen in Todtnauberg ab 10.06. unsere Zelte für 4 Tage aufschlagen... gibts da irgendwelche Tipps oder Ecken die wir unbedingt erradeln sollten. Wäre toll ein paar Insider zu bekommen .

Gruß aus dem Westerwald

Dicker Bambini


----------



## hotzemott (17. April 2009)

Servus allerseits,

die Prognosen für Sonntag sehen ganz gut aus und daher schlage ich folgende Tour vor:

*Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 11 Uhr am Schwabentor*
Auffahrt zum Schauinsland und Abfahrt über den Gießhübel und die Etzenbacher Höhe nach Staufen. Zurück nach Freiburg auf dem Bettlerpfad. Falls das nicht reichen sollte könnte man noch über den Schönberg fahren. Als Boxenstopp bieten sich während der Abfahrt die Kohlerhöfe oder dann Staufen an.

Bis Sonntag!
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (17. April 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## Zep2008 (17. April 2009)

Schade, ein Komunionsgedöns hindert mich leider daran.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (17. April 2009)

Weiblicher Besuch hat sich angekündigt .... 

Passe deshalb dieses Wochenende auch.


Wünsche jedoch viel Spass und einen halbwegs Schneefreien Schauinsland


----------



## hotzemott (17. April 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Weiblicher Besuch hat sich angekündigt ....



Na, wie wärs mit MITBRINGEN 

Wir scouten jedenfalls mal, was die Schneelage unterhalb des Schaui anbelangt. Wird schon nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## carl-louis91 (17. April 2009)

Hi Hotzemott,

würde gerne mit aber muss auch passen, da ich auch mit weiblichem Besuch am Abend davor weggehe und deswegen am Sonntag um 11 sicherlich noch nicht wieder fit bin.
Auserdem sind am Montag die Ferien zu ende und muss mir noch was wegen der Schule angucken

Bis demnächst auf jeden Fall mal wieder
lg Carl-Louis


----------



## Red Hawkeye (18. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin morgen auch dabei. Ich war heute bereits mit dem Auto auf der Nordseite Richtung Notschrei unterwegs. Ab 850 m beginnen die Schneefelder. Wenn man ab 1.000m in die Waldwege hineinschaut liegt noch satt Schnee.

Gruß

RH


----------



## alex76 (18. April 2009)

...ich komm dann bei der nächsten schneefreien Tour mit .
Viel Spaß euch!

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## bergling (20. April 2009)

Hallo, 

mich würd interessieren, ob der Etzenbacher Höhenweg ab Gießhübel nach Staufen schneefrei ist!?

Seid ihr dort gefahren? 

Ich hätte demnächt auch mal Lust, mitzufahren, werde mich melden oder bei einem Treffpunkt vorbeikommen... 

Gruß 

bergling


----------



## make65 (20. April 2009)

Ja, den sind wir gefahren. Nur auf den ersten Metern ab dem Schaui liegt noch ein bischen Schnee. War aber fahrbar. Leider ist das erste recht technischen Stück ziemlich entschärft.


----------



## bergling (20. April 2009)

Hmm schade, meinst du die erste ehemals mit regenverspülten Absätzen und dickeren Steinen gespickte Abfahrt ca. 1 km nach dem Gießhübel ? Was hat sich denn da getan?


----------



## hotzemott (20. April 2009)

Genau davon ist leider nicht mehr viel übrig. Die Forstwirtschaft hat ne breite Schneiße durchgezogen. Danach ist aber alles beim alten, die Abfahrt lohnt sich also trotzdem noch.

Und dann heisst es wieder, die Mountainbiker machen die schönen Wanderwege kaputt...


----------



## alex76 (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
...und, wie sieht's mit ner Tour am Sonntag aus (Sonne tanken für das angekündigte Schmuddelwetter ab Montag)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (24. April 2009)

Sonntag ist gut. Tourvorschläge? Habe 2:
Schauinsland und blaue Raute - dürfte höchstens nach oben noch ein wenig Schnee liegen.
Oder den Klassiker: Roßkopf-Kandelhöhenweg-Kandel: Ich weiß nicht ob die Barrikade am Flaunser noch liegt, aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit dies herauszufinden

Auf jeden Fall: 11 Uhr Schwabentor

Wer hat einen Alternativvorschlag?


----------



## Freecastle (25. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei. 

Vorschlag wäre noch: Freiburg-Kohlerau-Schauinsland-Blaue Raute-Dreisamufer Cafe 

Dann mal bis morgen um 11.00 Uhr


----------



## make65 (25. April 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> 
> Vorschlag wäre noch: Freiburg-Kohlerau-Schauinsland-Blaue Raute-Dreisamufer Cafe
> 
> Dann mal bis morgen um 11.00 Uhr



Klingt gut


----------



## kopfnikka67 (25. April 2009)

Wenn alles klappt und Sohnemann rechtzeitig geholt wird, dann wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei.
Nur mit der schnelligkeit bergauf/ bergab fehlts noch!

Wollte eigentlich Rossi hoch- Trail runter, rüber Solacker hoch- Trail runter, Luisenhöhe hoch- Trail runter und wenn dann noch die Kraft/ Lust, etc. da ist Schönberg hoch- Trail runter.
Ca. 70km 1600hm

Uwe


----------



## alex76 (25. April 2009)

...hab mich kurzfristig doch für zuschauen entschieden und werde morgen nach Rammersweier gehen. Aber ihr könnt euch ja schon mal was für den 1. Mai überlegen 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## bergling (25. April 2009)

werd morgen wohl mit einem Freund wahrscheinlich auch mal vorbeischauen - schauinsland - blaue Raute klingt gut, war heute auf dem Rossi, da konnte mir niemand etwas über den Flaunser sagen, obwohls recht voll war...

Gruß Philipp


----------



## elrond (25. April 2009)

Schauinsland war heute bis auf wenige Meter komplett möglich, morgen wahrscheinlich komplett - Feldberg dagegen no way! Da ist immer noch eher Schneewandern statt Biken angesagt....


----------



## carl-louis91 (26. April 2009)

Hi alle zusammen

muss euch leidergottes mitteilen, dass ich erst wieder in den Pfingstferien Zeit hab
Für so ausgedehnte Tagestouren fehlt mir wegen der Schule einfach die Zeit:-/
Übers Wochenende müssen wir immer so viel machen.

Ok hoffe euch geht's gut
bis bald

Gruß Marvin


----------



## kopfnikka67 (26. April 2009)

War schön heute

Bin besser hoch und auch runter gekommen als gedacht 
Ach ja, habe auch keinen totgequatscht , oder gabs doch noch ausfälle 
Hab heute auch viele neue Leutz kennengelernt, von vorne und von hinten 
Bis die Tage 

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (27. April 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Aber ihr könnt euch ja schon mal was für den 1. Mai überlegen
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Falls ich da bin, hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag - für die meisten was neues:

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof, gemütliches Einrollen nach Elzach und weiter ein schönes Tal mit gemässigter Steigung zum Rohrhardsberg hinauf. Dort wartet eine gemütliche Einkehr mit toller Aussicht. Weiter geht's über einen abwechslungsreichen Trail rüber zum Hörnleberg, von dort eine schöne Abfahrt nach Bleibach. Zum Ausklang könnte noch in Waldkirch eingekehrt werden. Auf der Strecke sollten auch nicht so viele 1.Mai Wanderer unterwegs sein.

Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Martin,

gute Idee, auf dem Rohardsberg war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Die Route über Yacherhöhe und Braunhörnle ist echt nett. Nur da oben ist es am 1.Mai recht voll.

Ich hätte da eine Erweiterung:
vom Rohardsberg über Brendt zum Hintereck runter nach Gütenbach dann Tiefenbachschlucht wieder rauf auf die Platte dann runter über Jägerpfad nach Simonswald. o.k. muß zugeben es sind ein paar hm mehr, ist aber doch 1.Mai.
Wir könnten doch eine Stunde früher starten.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (27. April 2009)

Das wird aber schon ne richtig lange Tour dann. Ich denke dass wir bei meiner Variante alles in allem mind. 6, eher 7 Stunden unterwegs sind. Ich bins letztes Jahr mal mit Bertram gefahren, mit nem Abstecher übers Gscheid auf dem Rückweg, aber von Waldkirch aus, und wir waren zu zweit schon 6 Stunden unterwegs. Gibt's nach Gütenbach runter einen Trail? Und wie kommt man von dort hinten auf die Platte ohne den Zweribach hoch zu müssen?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (27. April 2009)

Sofern es klappt, das Sohnemann rechtzeitig geholt wird, bin/ wäre ich wieder dabei.
Strecke?, egal sind alle toll dort.
Geldbeutel wird auch mitgenommen!

Uwe


----------



## alex76 (27. April 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Falls ich da bin, hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag - für die meisten was neues:
> 
> Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof, gemütliches Einrollen nach Elzach und weiter ein schönes Tal mit gemässigter Steigung zum Rohrhardsberg hinauf. Dort wartet eine gemütliche Einkehr mit toller Aussicht. Weiter geht's über einen abwechslungsreichen Trail rüber zum Hörnleberg, von dort eine schöne Abfahrt nach Bleibach. Zum Ausklang könnte noch in Waldkirch eingekehrt werden. Auf der Strecke sollten auch nicht so viele 1.Mai Wanderer unterwegs sein.
> 
> Martin



...die Ecke würde mich auch mal interessieren. Zu Hunderten werden die Wanderer ja wohl nicht gleich auftreten, oder


----------



## make65 (27. April 2009)

Die Abfahrt vom Hörnleberg ist nicht die Hauptwanderroute, dort dürften wir kaum auf Leute treffen, und der Weg vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg ist auch abseits der 1.Mai-gehn-wir-trinken-äh-wandern Routen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (27. April 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Hörnleberg ist nicht die Hauptwanderroute, dort dürften wir kaum auf Leute treffen, und der Weg vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg ist auch abseits der 1.Mai-gehn-wir-trinken-äh-wandern Routen.


 
Das Schänzle hat am  1.Mai den ersten Tag offen. Könnte schon sein, daß es einige Wanderer hat.

Vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg (Hörnlepfad) könnte es umgestürzte Bäume auf dem Weg haben. Das letzte Stück hoch zum Hörnleberg ist jedenfalls zur Zeit nicht fahrbar. War am Freitag dort, allerdings runter.

Der Pfad vom Hörnleberg nach Bleibach ist komplett frei, auch der letzte Teil, der im Sommer immer zugewachsen ist. Wanderer gibts da nur äußerst selten, das ist richtig.


----------



## Zep2008 (28. April 2009)

also 7 Std. sind es schon, schätze mal 1600hm.
nach Gütenbach muß man nicht, man fährt vom Hintereck runter,Trail, in die Tiefenbachschlucht. Binn ich noch nicht.

Zweribach kann man auf Waldweg links umfahren, also nix schieben.
Binn ich schon.
Wenns nicht reicht, Kandelgipfel, da sind wir in der Abenddämmerung auch alleine.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (28. April 2009)

Hab mich heute noch mal schlau gemacht. Die Route zum Hörnleberg ist nicht ratsam, dort oben ist wohl immer am 1. Mai die Hölle los. Sind dann wohl auch einige Wanderer, die den Hörnlepfad vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg laufen. 

Also diesen Weg müssen wir ein andermal fahren.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. April 2009)

Wie siehts andere Seite aus.
Richtung Freiamt, Prechtäler Schanzen dahinten rum. Da bin ich schon einige male mit dem Cännondäler gefahren aus Elzach, gibts auch leckere Trails!
Nur da war ich Sozius kein Guide, von daher kenn ich die Wege nicht.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. April 2009)

Heute mit Regina gesprochen, ausser ein paar Ästen soll alles frei sein beim Flaunser!
Also könnt ihr wieder dort cruisen!

Uwe


----------



## make65 (29. April 2009)

Also ich würde dann schon mal die von Stefan vorgeschlagenen Route probieren, wobei ev. eine andere Abfahrt vom Kandel ratsam wäre. Immerhin sind's von Simonswald, wo der Jägerpfad endet für die Freiburger nochmal ca. 35km Heimweg. Wir könnten dann auch von der Platte den Kandelhighway nach Freiburg nehmen.
Den Jägerpfad können wir ja mal in eine "normale" Kandeltour aufnehmen, z.b. Kandel-Jägerpfad-über Ettersbach wieder auf den Kandel und Präs-Thoma-Weg runter.

Ich würde dann aber auch die Idee vom Stefan aufgreifen und den Treffpunkt um 10 uhr wählen.


----------



## alex76 (29. April 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dann schon mal die von Stefan vorgeschlagenen Route probieren, wobei ev. eine andere Abfahrt vom Kandel ratsam wäre. Immerhin sind's von Simonswald, wo der Jägerpfad endet für die Freiburger nochmal ca. 35km Heimweg. Wir könnten dann auch von der Platte den Kandelhighway nach Freiburg nehmen.
> Den Jägerpfad können wir ja mal in eine "normale" Kandeltour aufnehmen, z.b. Kandel-Jägerpfad-über Ettersbach wieder auf den Kandel und Präs-Thoma-Weg runter.
> 
> Ich würde dann aber auch die Idee vom Stefan aufgreifen und den Treffpunkt um 10 uhr wählen.



Welche denn jetzt?


----------



## make65 (29. April 2009)

Also dann machen wir's mal fest:

*Treffpunkt am 01. Mai um 10 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof.* 

Folgende Tour:
Auf Radwegen über Elzach-Yach zum Rohrhardsberg hinauf. Einkehr beim Schänzle. Weiter über Brend, Hintereck ins hintere Simonswäldertal, von dort wieder zur Platte hoch. Eventuell nochmals kurze Einkehr. Dann wohl über den Kandelhighway nach Freiburg. Ich denke der Weg weiter Richtung Kandel und Abfahrt Jägerpfad wieder nach Simonswald wird zu weit. Die Entscheidung kann aber auch noch auf der Platte getroffen werden.

@ Stefan: Wehe, es gibt vom Brend keinen Trail


----------



## hotzemott (29. April 2009)

Klasse Ansage, bin gespannt und mit dabei. Wir könnten dich ja in Waldkirch abholen, dann bräuchtest du nicht extra nach Denzlingen kommen. Nach Waldkirch würden wir wohl auch ohne dich gerade noch so finden.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (30. April 2009)

Da hast Du wohl recht, Du hast ja GPS . Ich erwarte Euch dann in Waldkirch am Bahnhof gegen 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (30. April 2009)

äh, vom Brendt?  Trail? . 
Nein, nein , nein den Schuh zieh ich mir nicht an. 
Vieleicht vom Hintereck.
Wer sucht der findet.
Bei 2000hm und ca 100km wird mancher sich wünschen das es ab und an einfach nur rollt.

Ich denke ich mach Morgen doch lieber was mit meiner Frau

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (30. April 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> ...Bei 2000hm und ca 100km wird mancher sich wünschen das es ab und an einfach nur rollt....
> Stefan



 stimmen die Zahlen? Das ist mir dann auch zu viel...


----------



## Zep2008 (30. April 2009)

@ Alex
nee, Späßle gmacht.

bis morgen 10 Uhr Bf Denzlingen

Stefan


----------



## make65 (30. April 2009)

Hab mir mal ne Karte von der Ecke besorgt. Hintereck ist ja fast schon im Tal unten. Aber ich habe Hoffnung dass wir ab der Martinskapelle einen Trail finden. Wobei mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie Du den zweribach links umfahren willst. Hab ich keinen Weg auf meiner Karte, jedenfalls keinen der zum Weg links vom Zweribach führt.


----------



## Zep2008 (30. April 2009)

man fährt einfan den Waldweg Richtung St.Märgen weiter und nicht den Zweribach rechts hoch. Auf der Höhe angekommen wider rechts dann durch den Hochwald, Schönhöfe und schon sind wir auf der Platte. Ist nur ein kleiner Schlenker mit wenigen km. Bitte Beleuchtung mitbringen.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (30. April 2009)

10h Denzlingen oder 10h30 Waldkirch Bhf wenn ich das richtig lese.
Falls nicht, gebt Bescheid, da ich sonst bis Waldkirch radel.
Na da freu ich mich auf ne neue Strecke morgen.

Uwe


----------



## hotzemott (1. Mai 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> 10h Denzlingen oder 10h30 Waldkirch Bhf wenn ich das richtig lese.


Exakt, ich bin somit um 10 h in Denzlingen.

Bis nachher!


----------



## mary81 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Bergfahrradfreunde,

den heutigen Tag der Arbeit, den ich auch zufällig auf der Arbeit verbringen darf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, möchte ich nutzen, um mich hier nun mal offiziell anzumelden. Sicherlich habt Ihr heute eine schöne Tour - ich bin gespannt auf Euren Bericht.

Liebe Grüße

Marie


----------



## kopfnikka67 (1. Mai 2009)

Ging es für mich los
 Dann ab dem Schänzle trotz lecker Käseplatte

Bei der Auffahrt hatte ich nen Kettenhänger, bei dem ich das Hinterrad ausbauen musste. Dabei wurde wohl irgendwie die Bremse gezogen, was dazu führte das ich dann Luft im System hatte.
Eigene Blödheit 
Sowas mekt man dann auch erst wenn man bergab mal wieder bremsen muss, daher erst am Schänzle bemerkt.
Die schönen Trails dann waren für mich alles andere als lecker. Bin dann solo nach Simonswald runter und heim.
Ärgere mich jetzt noch über soviel Dummheit
Ansonsten war es toll und trotzdem noch 86km mit immerhin noch 1100hm.
Nix 100 und 2000 

Cu beim nächsten mal 
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (1. Mai 2009)

Wir sind weiter noch zum Hörnleberg mit klasse Abfahrt nach Bleibach, dann über Siensbach-Altersbach hoch zur Langeckhütte und dann rüber zum Präs.-Thoma-Weg. Zum Abschluss gab's noch ne schöne Einkehr in Denzlingen.

War'n toller 1.Mai


----------



## mary81 (1. Mai 2009)

klingt  nach einer ausgedehnten schönen tour (wenn man keine technischen Defekte hatte). wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

@uwe: da hat dich das pech wohl etwas verfolgt.


----------



## Zep2008 (2. Mai 2009)

Samstag war echt klasse!

Meine 8 im Hinterrad kam durch eine Rausgerissene Speiche aus der Narbe.
Hab´s repariert.
Auf die Dauer muß unbedingt ein neuer LRS her , unbedingt.

Was geht mogen?


Stefan


----------



## make65 (2. Mai 2009)

> Auf die Dauer muß unbedingt ein neuer LRS her , unbedingt.



Zu uns passen würde da: Hope Pro II Naben, DT Supercomp Speichen, ZTR Flow Felgen wenn Du tubeless fahren willst, oder günstiger DT 5.1 Felgen. Wenn Du Centerlock-Scheiben hast bieten sich XTR-Naben an - Du willst es ja auch leicht.

Gruß Martin

Sonntag wird auf jeden all gefahren, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schwabentor


----------



## alex76 (2. Mai 2009)

...ja, war echt ne schöne Tour . Bevor ich dann etwas k.o. ins Bett gefallen bin, musste ich noch einen Blick auf meine frisch erstandene Westweg-Karte werfen und schlag jetzt einfach schon mal die Route Oppenau-Allerheiligen-Schliffkopf-Hausach für eines der kommenden Wochenenden vor. 

Viel Spaß euch morgen, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (2. Mai 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...schlag jetzt einfach schon mal die Route Oppenau-Allerheiligen-Schliffkopf-Hausach für eines der kommenden Wochenenden vor.



Ja, das sollten wir uns wirklich vornehmen. Alex und ich sind letztes Jahr ja mal ein Stück dort auf dem WestWeg um viele Pfützen herumgeturnt und das hat echt Lust auf mehr (WW, nicht Pfützen) gemacht.

Bis morgen dann,
Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (2. Mai 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Ja, das sollten wir uns wirklich vornehmen. Alex und ich sind letztes Jahr ja mal ein Stück dort auf dem WestWeg um viele Pfützen herumgeturnt und das hat echt Lust auf mehr (WW, nicht Pfützen) gemacht.
> 
> Bis morgen dann,
> Bertram



...noch mehr vor Augen hab ich die Radlerin mit dem verkehrt herum aufgezogenen Helm 

Ach ja, und 
macht morgen mal ein paar Fotos!!!


----------



## make65 (4. Mai 2009)

War gestern mal wieder ne schöne, ziemlich lange (jedenfalls von Waldkirch aus) und vor allem trockene Tour. Aufgrund der sich aufbauenden Wolken über dem Schwarzwald sind wir zum Kälblescheuer gefahren, Trails hoch und runter. 

Bis auf 2 Defekte - gerissene Kette und ein Platten - sind wir auch gut durchgekommen. Immer wieder schön: Die Reaktion der Bedienung beim Kälblescheuer, wenn Bertram Kaffe, Apfelschorle und 2 Stück Kuchen bestellt und ich dann sage: Ich nehm das selbe.

Da keine neue Strecke gefahren wurde gibt's auch keine Fotos.



> Route Oppenau-Allerheiligen-Schliffkopf-Hausach für eines der kommenden Wochenenden vor.



Wenn möglich bitte nächstes WE nicht, da hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## hotzemott (10. Mai 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und
> macht morgen mal ein paar Fotos!!!


Wir sind heute kurzfristig mal das Höllentaltrail-Projekt angegangen und haben uns über den Hinterwaldkopf und den Raimartihof herangetastet. Nachdem während des Boxenstopps ein Schauerchen abgegangen war herrschten beste Bedingungen für eine Explorertour ohne unschöne Kommentare, allerdings waren auch die Wurzeln nicht mehr wirklich griffig. Schliesslich waren wir auch nicht mehr zeitig dran und sind den Trail dann nur gut zur Hälfte gefahren bis die X-ing Route quert. Bis dahin ist der Weg eigentlich recht nett aber zumindest bei feuchten Bedingungen nicht immer easy zu fahren. Oft schlängelt sich ein schmaler Pfad den Hang entlang, vielen Wanderern wollte ich auf dieser Strecke nicht begegnen. Entsprechend dürfte sich die Wiederholungsgefahr auch auf Tage beschränken, an denen wenig zweibeiniger Verkehr zu erwarten ist.




Wünsche allen ne schöne Woche!
Hotzemott


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Mai 2009)

Binn am Sonntag unsere geplante 1. Mai Tour gefahren, leider allein und fast ohne Altschneereste, ohne Regen, ohne Mittagspause.
Ach ja, es gibt da noch eine Zweribachumfahrung.

@Alex, die Zahlen? Sie stimmen!

Stefan


----------



## make65 (11. Mai 2009)

Und wie sieht's dann mit Trails aus?

Und welche Runde bist Du gefahren? Jägerpfad oder Kandelhöhenweg?


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Brent, Westweg dann rechts ab Richtung, Gütenbach, Teichschlucht, St.Märgen Sportplatz, Kapfenbergkapelle, St.Peter, KHW, Rossi 

Hi und Da könnte man noch einen Trail mehr mit einbauen. 
Aber bei 100km und.... ist man froh wenns ab und an rollt.

Bin am Donnerstag das erste mal KHW Sägendobel-Kandel gefahren, echt Geil der Trail im Buchenwald.
Jägerpfad, der endet so weit weg von Zuhause, ist schon eine Überwindung dort abzubiegen.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht's am Sonntag aus? Sollen wir mal die weiter oben von Alex vorgeschlagene Route fahren?

Grüße Martin


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Mai 2009)

Leider ohne mich
Allerheiligen Wasserfälle, da wollt ich scho lang mal wieder hin 
Fahre beim WOMC 
Wünsch Euch aber viel Spass, egal wo ihr fahrts ! 
Aber das bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht schreiben bei euch

Cu Uwe


----------



## alex76 (14. Mai 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht's am Sonntag aus? Sollen wir mal die weiter oben von Alex vorgeschlagene Route fahren?
> 
> Grüße Martin



Also ich wär dabei


----------



## hotzemott (14. Mai 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht's am Sonntag aus? Sollen wir mal die weiter oben von Alex vorgeschlagene Route fahren?
> 
> Grüße Martin



Sehr gut sieht's aus für Sonntag. Nachdem morgen ja ein kalter Guß kommt ist am Samstag noch bisserl Zeit, damit die Trails abtrocknen und am Sonntag sind für Offenburg derzeit 25 °C bei 12,7 h Sonne angesagt 

Ich bin also dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (15. Mai 2009)

Super 

wie fahren wir denn? Mit dem Zug bis Oppenau? Und wann? 8 Uhr oder 10 Uhr ab Freiburg? Ich steig auf jeden Fall wieder in Denzlingen zu. Wie lange wird die Tour? Wie kommen wir von Hausach nach OG? Ich könnte ja von Hausach aus direkt heimfahren, ein paar Kilometer bergauf und dann 22km bergab nach Waldkirch...

Ich weiß, sind viele Fragen, aber ich werde so langsam alt und da muss alles genau geplant sein


----------



## alex76 (15. Mai 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Super
> 
> wie fahren wir denn? Mit dem Zug bis Oppenau? Und wann? 8 Uhr oder 10 Uhr ab Freiburg?



ich denke, ihr nehmt am besten den 8.03-Zug (ab FR). Dann sind wir um 9.28 in Oppenau. Das Angebot ab Hausach sieht halt recht bescheiden aus â da klafft zwischen 19.39 und 21.39 ne recht groÃe LÃ¼cke...

Bitte sagt mir bis Samstag-Abend Bescheid, wie viele ab FR/Denzlingen mitfahren, damit ich mir ggf. noch rechtzeitig ne Fahrkarte holen kann (ihr nehmt doch das BW-Ticket?). Ich wÃ¼rde in OG direkt am Gleis der OSB warten. Die Umsteigezeit fÃ¼r euch ist einigermaÃen knapp.

Bis dann, Alexandra 

PS: werde vor morgen nachmittag nicht mehr ins www kommen
PPS: Bin die Strecke Ã¼brigens noch nie gefahren, aber kann trotzdem gerne guiden


----------



## make65 (16. Mai 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ich denke, ihr nehmt am besten den 8.03-Zug (ab FR). Dann sind wir um 9.28 in Oppenau.



Ich denke so machen wir's, da die Züge nur alle 2 Stunden fahren wird's sonst zu spät. 

Oder kommt irgendwer so früh nicht aus den federn?

Bertram, kaufst Du bitte das Ticket?


----------



## hotzemott (16. Mai 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Bertram, kaufst Du bitte das Ticket?


Ja, mach ich natürlich. Wie's aussieht muss ich ja nach niemand Ausschau halten 

Bis morgen,
Bertram, der jetzt seinen Akku für morgen lädt


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Mai 2009)

Bin ich zu spät?
Wenn nicht, bin ich dabei.
8:09 Denzlingen Bhf

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (17. Mai 2009)

...und, gut angekommen? Ich hoffe, ihr hättet dann nicht doch noch das ticket gebraucht. Bin ja einfach auf und davon damit. Aber das könne wir ja dann bei der nächsten Tour klären....

War auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag und die restlichen 30 hm hab ich in OG dann auch noch zusammengekriegt Bei euch werden es wohl noch ein paar mehr geworden sein.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (17. Mai 2009)

... ja, gut angekommen, auch wenn in Elzach dann Endstation war.
Haben in Hausach erst mal 3x Big Hoss Burger nachgeladen und sind dann weiter ins Elztal, wo bald klar war, dass wir's nicht trocken bis nach Hause schaffen würden. Also gab's in Elzach noch ne krönende AbschlussBahnhofsPizza, bevor wir super getimed in den Zug gestiegen sind.
Hier noch paar Bilder:
















Den Tag haben wir ja wieder super rumgekriegt und diese Endorphine wirken einfach richtig gut, je länger die Tour desto mehr 

Grüße und bis bald wieder
Bertram


----------



## make65 (20. Mai 2009)

Bertram, hast mal wieder schöne Fotos gemacht. Besonders das letzte mit den 3 Pferdchen vorm Saloon!


----------



## mary81 (20. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr,

ich habe diese woche besuch, um den ich mich kümmern muß. das heißt, morgen kann ich auf gar keinen fall mitfahren. am sonntag muß ich am nachmittag wieder zurück sein. wäre schön, wenn sich trotzdem eine gemeinsame tour ergibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lg marie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (20. Mai 2009)

Ist ne Tour am WE geplant 

Wäre dann eventuell mit dabei , müsste noch meinen Sohn unterbringen.

Wie wäre es mit.....

Freiburg, Hinterwaldkopf (Einkehr ?), Titisee, Bärental, Altglashütten, Menzenschwand, Bernau, Bernau Hof ( Einkehr ?), ab da dann...

1. Todtnau, Knöpflesbrunnen (Einkehr ?), Schauinsland, Freiburg

oder

2. Herzogenhorn, Feldberg Einkehr ?), Stübenwasen, Schauinsland, Freiburg

Samstag oder Sonntag früh morgens, dann hätten wir den längsten aufstieg im kühlen  

Alles zusammen ca. 130km 3200hm 
Das meiste wäre halt Waldautobahn ( Ultrabikestrecke ), aber trotzdem ne schöne abwechslungsreiche Tour versprochen.

Uwe


----------



## Frobozz (20. Mai 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Ist ne Tour am WE geplant
> 
> Alles zusammen ca. 130km 3200hm
> 
> Uwe



OK, da bin ich Ausdauertechnisch noch nicht ganz angekommen... aber wenn's soweit ist, meld' ich mich gerne mal zum Mitfahren (falls erwünscht)

- Frob.


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht´s mit Morgen aus?
Nicht so weit weg, dass man schnell daheim es wenn´s anfangt mit sauen.
Regen kommt wenn er überhaupt kommt erst am Nachmittag.
z.B. Rossi-Kandel, oder so?

Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s mit Morgen aus?


Ich würde auch mitkommen. Sollen wir einfach nen Treffpunkt ausmachen  und dann morgen entscheiden, wo's hin geht? Ich schlage mal
MORGEN 10 Uhr am SCHWABENTOR vor.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Mai 2009)

Passt, 10 Uhr Schwabentor

Bis Morgen,
Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Mai 2009)

@Bertram, sorry, kann leider nicht mitfahren. -PM

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (21. Mai 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> @Bertram, sorry, kann leider nicht mitfahren. -PM
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

ok, macht natürlich keinen Sinn, so zu starten. Da sich sonst niemand angekündigt hat bin ich dann aber nachher auch
NICHT AM SCHWABENTOR.

Schönen Feiertag allen!


----------



## make65 (22. Mai 2009)

mary81 schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> ich habe diese woche besuch, um den ich mich kümmern muß. das heißt, morgen kann ich auf gar keinen fall mitfahren. am sonntag muß ich am nachmittag wieder zurück sein. wäre schön, wenn sich trotzdem eine gemeinsame tour ergibt
> 
> ...



Die gemeinsame *Sonntagstour* findet zumindest mit mir statt. Aufgrund der o.g. Aussage treffen wir uns schon um 9 Uhr beim Schwabentor. Geplant ist Rossi-Kandelhighway-Kandel, Abfahrt kombiniert erst ein Stück Damenpfad, dann Präs.-Thoma-Weg. Ev. kann man dann noch über den Rossi zurück nach Freiburg. Wem das nicht zu früh ist, möge sich bitte anschliessen.

@Uwe: Deine Tour wäre sicher mal ne Herausforderung für mich, aber im Moment fahr ich lieber Trails. Aber wie ich höre hast Du ja auch schon eine nette Mitfahrerin.


----------



## Frobozz (22. Mai 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Die gemeinsame *Sonntagstour* findet zumindest mit mir statt. Aufgrund der o.g. Aussage treffen wir uns schon um 9 Uhr beim Schwabentor. Geplant ist Rossi-Kandelhighway-Kandel, Abfahrt kombiniert erst ein Stück Damenpfad, dann Präs.-Thoma-Weg. Ev. kann man dann noch über den Rossi zurück nach Freiburg. Wem das nicht zu früh ist, möge sich bitte anschliessen.



Ist das eine geschlossene Veranstaltung ?

Ich würde ja gerne mal mitfahren, aber der Erstkontakt ist immer mit beiderseitigen Risiken verbunden 

Grüße - Frob.


----------



## hotzemott (22. Mai 2009)

Frobozz schrieb:


> Ist das eine geschlossene Veranstaltung ?
> 
> Ich würde ja gerne mal mitfahren, aber der Erstkontakt ist immer mit beiderseitigen Risiken verbunden
> 
> Grüße - Frob.


Hallo Frobozz,

das ist natürlich eine offene Veranstaltung, sonst würden wir die Touren nicht hier posten. Siehe hierzu auch den ersten Beitrag des Threads. Du bist also auf alle Fälle willkommen und wir freuen uns, wenn neue Gesichter dazu kommen. Wenn du die Beiträge etwas verfolgt hast wirst du schon erkannt haben, dass wir gerne Touren mit Trails fahren, wir sind nicht schnell unterwegs, aber die Touren dürfen auch länger sein und am Wochenende sind wir oft den ganzen Tag unterwegs.Eine Einkehr gehört dann normalerweise auch dazu. Ich denke, das Risiko, mal mitzufahren ist für beide Seiten sehr überschaubar  zumindest du weißt grob, was dich erwartet.

Ach ja, und ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## Frobozz (23. Mai 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Hallo Frobozz,
> 
> das ist natürlich eine offene Veranstaltung, sonst würden wir die Touren nicht hier posten. Siehe hierzu auch den ersten Beitrag des Threads. Du bist also auf alle Fälle willkommen und wir freuen uns, wenn neue Gesichter dazu kommen. Wenn du die Beiträge etwas verfolgt hast wirst du schon erkannt haben, dass wir gerne Touren mit Trails fahren, wir sind nicht schnell unterwegs, aber die Touren dürfen auch länger sein und am Wochenende sind wir oft den ganzen Tag unterwegs.Eine Einkehr gehört dann normalerweise auch dazu. Ich denke, das Risiko, mal mitzufahren ist für beide Seiten sehr überschaubar  zumindest du weißt grob, was dich erwartet.
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich doch gut an 

Also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!

Grüße - Frob.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

9 uhr finde ich eine gute Idee, bei angesagten 31°C.
Rossi- Kandel ist ja auch nicht so lange, da probier´s ich doch mal mit meinem Knie.
Vörstetten liegt ja fast auf der Route, also wer Lust hat Badhösle einpacken, vieleicht gibts ja auch einen Käsekuchen zum Abschluß (will jetzt nicht zuviel versprechen)

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (23. Mai 2009)

...komm auch mit.

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2009)

Spätestens mit der heutigen Tour haben wir den Sommer 2009 eingeläutet und super dazu passend endete die Aktion in Stefans Pool  und auf der angenehm schattigen Terasse bei lecker Kaffee und Rhabarberkuchen 
Nochmals vielen Dank, dass wir da so einfach bei euch einfallen durften!





Macht's gut!
Bertram


----------



## BiNkZ (25. Mai 2009)

Ahh, das is beim Kandeltrail bei diesem Grillplatz!!! Die Bank ist einfach super :]


----------



## Frobozz (25. Mai 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Spätestens mit der heutigen Tour haben wir den Sommer 2009 eingeläutet und super dazu passend endete die Aktion in Stefans Pool  und auf der angenehm schattigen Terasse bei lecker Kaffee und Rhabarberkuchen
> Nochmals vielen Dank, dass wir da so einfach bei euch einfallen durften!
> Macht's gut!
> Bertram



dem möchte ich mich uneingeschränkt anschliessen! Die Tour hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und der Pool war natürlich das Sahnehäubchen 

Ihr kennt die Strecke vermutlich im Schlaf... ich habe trotzdem mal den GPS-Track von Gestern angehängt.. (die letzten Meter vor dem Pool hab ich sicherheitshalber abgeschnitten 

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (6. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass der Fred seit fast 2 Wochen tot ist. Wer hätte denn morgen Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## sunshinebikerin (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier um Forum und weiss nicht ob das alles so in Ordnung ist wie ich es hier anstelle. Ich komme zwar nicht aus Freiburg, aber dafür aus dem weitläufigen Umland. Ich suche nette Leute mit denen man schöne Touren fahren kann. 

Würde mich, wenn es in Ordnung wäre, Euch gerne gelegentlich anschliessen. Wie sehen Eure Touren denn aus? Bin ich fit genug für Euch? 

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich mal mitfahren dürfte

Bis dann LG Steffi


----------



## make65 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Steffi,

herzlich willkommen bei uns. Du kannst Dich jederzeit gerne anschließen. 

Unsere Touren dauern in der Regel den ganzen Tag, zwischendurch wird irgendwo eingekehrt um sich zu stärken. Wir fahren so zwischen 60 - 80 km und um die 1500hm. Bergauf geht's eher gemütlich und wir bauen möglichst viele Trails in die Tour ein. 

Dieses WE ist die Hauptgruppe allerdings nicht im Land, schau einfach wieder hier rein und komm zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt.

Bis bald
LG Martin


----------



## Kantengut (9. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal ! bin auch aus FR und MTB neuling. Macht ihr eigentlich jedes WE ne tour oder is des eher spontan ? ich bin jetzt nicht die Sportskanone , aber da ich kein auto hab , fahr ich oft mitm rad und hab auch schon nen paar kleine touren gemacht , an so ne "richtige" bergfahrt hab ich mich allerdings noch nicht getraut , und hab ehrlich gesagt auch keine ahnung wos da schoene Touren gibt  . Deshalb hoert sich das mit dem "betreuten" biken echt gut an . Postet ihr eure Touren dann immer hier oder seit ihr anderweitig zu erreichen , falls ich mal lust bekomm mich ranzuwagen ? 
Gruss


----------



## sunshinebikerin (9. Juni 2009)

Die Km und die Hm kingen wirklich sehr gut. Und wenn es auch noch eine Einkehr gibt ist es vlt auch für mich zu machen. Wo fahrt Ihr denn Hauptsächlich?


----------



## make65 (9. Juni 2009)

Unsere Touren starten meist von Freiburg aus, manchmal starten wir auch in offenburg da wir eine Mitfahrerin von dort haben. Wir lassen uns auch gerne mal neue Strecken zeigen.

Lies einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück, dann bekommst Du einen Überblick wo und wie wir unterwegs sind.

@Kantengut: Für die langen Anstiege ist schon eine gewisse Kondition erforderlich.


----------



## opossumjaeger (10. Juni 2009)

hier ist die info für die leute, die mit in die vogesen fahren


----------



## alex76 (10. Juni 2009)

...wenn wir in Punkto Fahrradmitnahme sicher gehen wollen, kommen bei Zugbindung also nur die Verbindungen

Abfahrt Freiburg 06:26 >>
*Strasbourg Do, 11.06.09 ab 09:40, RE 31718 Regional-Express*
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, nur 2. Klasse
Obernai Do, 11.06.09 an 10:09 	 

Freiburg ab 08:03 >>
*Strasbourg Do, 11.06.09 ab 11:10 RE 31724 Regional-Express*
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, nur 2. Klasse
Obernai Do, 11.06.09 an 11:40 

in Frage. Kartenkauf ab Straßburg hätte den Vorteil, dass wir evtl. doch in einen der früheren Züge könnten, die nicht als "Fahrradzüge" aufgeführt sind. Ich denke, dass die normalen Tickets für eine 30-minütige Fahrt auch nicht viel mehr als 5 Euro kosten dürften.

Gruß, Alexandra

ps: sieht so aus, als würde das Wetter morgen vormittag doch mitmachen ;-)


----------



## mary81 (10. Juni 2009)

ich denke auch, daß nur die zugverbindungen von alex in frage kommen. das andere sieht nach TGV aus, und ob da fahrradmitnahme möglich ist, ist sehr fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (10. Juni 2009)

mary81 schrieb:


> ich denke auch, daß nur die zugverbindungen von alex in frage kommen. das andere sieht nach TGV aus, und ob da fahrradmitnahme möglich ist, ist sehr fraglich.



...die Verbindungen

Strasbourg Do, 11.06.09 ab 08:40 RE 31714 Regional-Express
nur 2. Klasse
Obernai Do, 11.06.09 an 09:12 	

Strasbourg Do, 11.06.09 ab 10:20 RE 31720 Regional-Express
nur 2. Klasse
Obernai Do, 11.06.09 an 10:53 	 

wären schon Nahverkehr, die Fahrradmitnahme jedoch fraglich. Ich sehe allerdings keinen Vorteil im Sonderticket, da eine einfache Fahrt auch normal nur um 5 Euro kostet. Oder sind da die Räder mit dabei?

Bitte Bescheid geben, falls ich die Tickets Kehl-Straßburg nicht besorgen soll. Ansonsten fahr ich da gegen Spätnachmittag hin.

lg, alexandra


----------



## opossumjaeger (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab gerade nochmal nen mitarbeiter gefragt, der aus straßburg kommt. er meinte, normalerweise kannst du fahrräder auch in den anderen zügen mitnehmen, solang nicht kontrolliert wird....also ich würde vorschlagen, wir nehmen die 8:03 Uhr ab freiburg-verbindung, kaufen dann die tickets in straßburg und nehmen dann halt den nächsten zug, wo es möglich ist mit den bikes.


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Juni 2009)

Ihr fahrt in die Vogesen? schade, habe ich irgendwie verpennt.
Na ja nach zwei Wochen ohne biken komme ich euch sowieso nicht mehr hinterher.

Stefan


----------



## Freecastle (10. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein "VIEL SPASS IN DEN VOGESEN" 

Lasst es euch gut gehen und allzeit Pannenfreie fahrt.



Paar Bilder von der Tour dürft ihr uns im Anschluss aber schon präsentieren  ... gell


----------



## hotzemott (20. Juni 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Paar Bilder von der Tour dürft ihr uns im Anschluss aber schon präsentieren  ... gell



Hier noch paar Fotos von den Vogesen. Es lohnt sich definitiv, mal auf die andere Seite des Rheintals zu wechseln und das bestimmt auch für SX Trail Biker. Schön fand ich besonders den südlicheren Teil unserer Route. Die meisten Bilder sind entlang des GR5 entstanden.




















Grüße
Bertram


----------



## b0rt (22. Juni 2009)

das sieht ja nach einer sehr schönen tour aus!

Wenn ich mal soweit trainiert bin würd ich mich evtl auch mal dranhängen :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (25. Juni 2009)

Servus allerseits,

wird Zeit, dass wir endlich wieder ne gepflegte Schwarzwald-Sonntagstour ins Auge fassen. Ich schlage als Treffpunkt
*Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor *vor.

Denke, wir könnten mal Richtung Raimartihof fahren und natürlich noch paar geeignete Umwege einbauen. Bei Tendenz zu Regen + Gewittern oder überhaupt käme auch die Kälblescheuer in Betracht. Mal sehen, wie sich die Prognosen entwickeln.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (25. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## Freecastle (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also wenn ich es zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme, dann bin ich auch endlich mal wieder mit dabei.

Bin ja irgendwie schon längst überfällig


----------



## make65 (25. Juni 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also wenn ich es zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme, dann bin ich auch endlich mal wieder mit dabei.
> 
> Bin ja irgendwie schon längst überfällig



Genau! Komm mal wieder mit.


----------



## Frobozz (25. Juni 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> wird Zeit, dass wir endlich wieder ne gepflegte Schwarzwald-Sonntagstour ins Auge fassen. Ich schlage als Treffpunkt
> *Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor *vor.
> ...



Würde sehr gerne mitfahren, aber mein Dämpfer macht gerade einen Wellness-Urlaub... hoffentlich klappts dann beim nächsten Mal!

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## marc (25. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Wie ist bei Euch der "Bergdrang?", sprich, kommt man da mit oder seit Ihr auch eher gemütlich mit Spaß bergab unterwegs?

Gruß Marc


----------



## make65 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Marc,

wenn man einigermassen trainiert ist kommt man schon mit. Bergauf geht's eher gemütlich, sind halt auch schnellere und langsamere dabei. Bei den Sonntagstouren sind's in der Regel schon um die 1500 hm, manchmal auch mehr.

Bergab steht der Trailspass im Vordergrund.

Für Anfänger ist's eher nix - aber zu der Gruppe gehörst Du wohl auch nicht.

Fahr einfach mal mit, dann siehst Du am besten ob's passt. Es sind auch schon Leute mitgefahren, denen waren wir offensichtlich zu langsam.

Gruß Martin


----------



## marc (25. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info. Lass mich ein wenig trainieren, hatte fast 1/2 Bike-Entzug und muss mich wieder langsam an die Dosierung gewöhnen 
damit ich mein 19kg Spaßmobil auch nach oben bringe ;-)

Gruß Marc


----------



## Red Hawkeye (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, das Wetter ist ja nicht berauschend  , aber was soll's  Wann wollt Ihr denn wieder am Schwabentor sein? Ist 15:30 machbar?
Gruß, RH


----------



## make65 (27. Juni 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist eine Rückkehr zu dieser Zeit eher unwahrscheinlich. Rechne mal lieber mit 18:30, wenns Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (27. Juni 2009)

Also bei meteomedia und meteoblue schauts für morgen gar nicht so schlecht aus. Eventuell ists von Vorteil nicht so weit in den Schwarzwald rein zu fahren, da es dort natürlich eher mal gewittert. Da wäre dann die Kälblescheuer eine Option, die sich dieses Jahr bei ähnlichen Bedingungen schon mal bewährt hat.

Ist natürlich schade und ungeschickt für dich, Red Hawkeye, aber ne Rückkehr um halb vier wäre da glaube ich für unsere Verhältnisse ambitioniert und ungemütlich und das bei den schönen Trails da unten...

Grüße,
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (27. Juni 2009)

soderle ......

egal welches Wetter und egal welche Tour.

Bin morgen um 10.00 Uhr am Schwabentor. Ihr glaubt ja garnicht wie ich mich auf diese Tour freue 

... nur noch 15 Stunden ...


----------



## Red Hawkeye (28. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja wirklich super aus. Aber wegen einer gerade auskurierten Knieverletzung passt eine lange Tagestour nicht so richtig. Und dann gibt es ja da noch die Familie ... Also ich denke, ich werde wohl eher wieder im August mitfahren. Dann habe ich Urlaub und die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit und Kondition passen besser zu langen Tagestouren. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass  Gruß, RH


----------



## make65 (29. Juni 2009)

War mal wieder ne klasse Tour gestern. 

Kurz nach 10 gings am Schwabentor los, erstmal Richtung Schaui, jedoch nicht ganz hoch sondern zum Gießhübel, weiter über Wiedener Eck auf'n Belchen und von dort zur Kälblescheuer. Von dort aus über (gefühlt) endlose Flowtrails nach Staufen und über den Bettlerpfad zurück nach Freiburg, wo wir gegen 20:30 Uhr angekommen sind. Trocken sind wir auch geblieben. 

Ca. 80km/2000hm.


----------



## hotzemott (29. Juni 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> wo wir gegen 20:30 Uhr angekommen sind. Trocken sind wir auch geblieben.



Also ich weiss ja nicht, was bei dir dann nass ist, aber an mir war zeitweise keine Funktionsfaser mehr trocken  wenn auch nicht wegen Regens. Bei 100 % Luftfeuchtigkeit öffnet auch die letzte Pore ihre Schleusen...

Na, und ausgebremst sind wir natürlich schon bisserl geworden: Ein sich auflösender Gangzug, ein respektabler Reifenschlitzer im Fatal Bert, ein Durchschlag und ein etwas schwächelnder Liteville-Pilot. Ließ sich aber alles beheben, letzteres dank 3 Stückchen Kuchen in der Kälblescheuer


----------



## Redshred (29. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem Respekt an euch
bei ner 10 Stunden Tour!!!!!!!
andere jammern hier im Forum das es vom Schauinsland *runter* Gegensteigungen hat, sowas
hab Ihr von der Kälbelescheuer wenigstens einen schönen Singletrail gehabt??


----------



## alex76 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat Lust auf ne Tour morgen? Sieht ja (im Moment) so aus, als würden uns die Gewitter einigermaßen verschonen. Fände die Feldbergecke mal wieder nett, falls das Wetter mitspielt...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Frobozz (4. Juli 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer hat Lust auf ne Tour morgen? Sieht ja (im Moment) so aus, als würden uns die Gewitter einigermaßen verschonen. Fände die Feldbergecke mal wieder nett, falls das Wetter mitspielt...
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Muß Morgen zum Schluchsee, da würde ich ein Stück gerne mitfahren, wenn's nicht zu spät los geht...

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## alex76 (4. Juli 2009)

...nach einem Blick auf einige Wettermelder war ich wohl heute morgen zu optimistisch mit meiner wettereinschätzung  ist mir dann doch zu heikel.

hoffe, es klappt bald mal wieder. Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (5. Juli 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...nach einem Blick auf einige Wettermelder war ich wohl heute morgen zu optimistisch


Hi Alex, ich fand die optimistische Nachfrage wegen ner Tour eigentlich echt gut  Manchmal ist es ja genau richtig, sich wegen eines feuchten Wetterberichtes nicht von ner Aktion abbringen zu lassen. Hab selbst aber morgen keine Zeit, jedenfalls nicht für ne längere Tour.

Wünsche trotzdem nen schönen Sonntag!
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich das heutige Wetter jedoch angeschaut hat, dann müsste man sich in den Arsch beissen .... vorausgesetzt man war nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs 

Hätte auf jedenfall bestens für ne schöne Tour gereicht - shit happens


----------



## Zep2008 (5. Juli 2009)

So, eben zurück.
Schaui-Stübenwasen-Feldsee-Hinterwaldkopf
100km2000hm
und immer noch der zerschlenzte fatale Bert
und kein Tropfen von oben

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (5. Juli 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Hi Alex, ich fand die optimistische Nachfrage wegen ner Tour eigentlich echt gut  Manchmal ist es ja genau richtig, sich wegen eines feuchten Wetterberichtes nicht von ner Aktion abbringen zu lassen.



...das hab ich mir dann heute auf meiner "Hausrunde" auch gedacht . Na ja, bei Dauer-Sommerwetter also lieber nicht mehr von Vorhersagen abhängig machen 

Gruß und schönes Radelwetter, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (5. Juli 2009)

Regina+Ich waren das WE auch unterwegs. Mit Zelt, Schlafsack und Campingkocher. Am Freitag ging's um 17:30 in Freiburg los, erstmal im Regen bis Waldkirch. Trocken fuhren wir weiter über Elzach auf den Rohrhardsberg, dann weiter Richtung Martinskapelle wo wir kurz vorher unser Nachtlager aufgeschlagen haben. 

52km, 1008hm

Am Samstag sind wir ins Simonswald runtergefahren und wieder hoch zur Platte, weiter über St. Peter, Kirchzarten zum Feldberg. Dort hab ich mir den Reifen aufgeschlitzt. Nach der Reperatur hat Regina den mobilen Pannendienst angerufen, und am Notschrei nahm ich einen Ersatzreifen in Empfang.

*Lieber Uwe, herzlichen Dank dafür, Du hast was gut.* 

Weiter gings über Todtnau an den Schluchsee, wo wir am Strand gezeltet haben.

122km, 3131hm

Heute haben wir nochmals eine Runde über Feldberg, Todtnau, Knöpflesbrunnen, Wiedener Eck, Belchen, Schaui gedreht. Kein Regen!

105km, 2248hm

War ein tolles WE, ein paar Bilder gibts morgen dazu.


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Juli 2009)

Zelt, Schlafsack, usw. Hat es dir den Reifen vom Fahradanhänger aufgeschlitzt?
Ober hat Regina doch einen Rucksack
über 6000hm mit dem Krempel, Hut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frobozz (6. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> So, eben zurück.
> Schaui-Stübenwasen-Feldsee-Hinterwaldkopf
> 100km2000hm
> und immer noch der zerschlenzte fatale Bert
> ...



Die Route (bis Feldberg) bin ich auch gefahren, bestes Wetter und das Gewitter am Schluchsee hat sich auch in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst...

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Juli 2009)

Wollte mich schon melden, wegen gemeinsamen fahren, aber du wolltest früh und ich habe den Arsch nicht aus den Federn bekommen.


----------



## Frobozz (6. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wollte mich schon melden, wegen gemeinsamen fahren, aber du wolltest früh und ich habe den Arsch nicht aus den Federn bekommen.



de facto bin ich auch erst um 10:30 losgekommen... aber vielleicht war es trotzdem gut, dass ich alleine gefahren bin... meine Hinterbremse hat dermassen gequietscht, das Du mich verflucht hättest  Ich war in der Versuchung ihr ein Tröpfchen Öl zu gönnen 

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## make65 (7. Juli 2009)

So, und hier nun ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour:

Sonnenuntergang am Rohrhardsberg






Nachtlager am Rohrhardsberg





Am Schluchsee










Feldsee





Letzter Anstieg


----------



## Freecastle (7. Juli 2009)

*späassle ein*

Was denn das für ein mikriges Zelt ? Da passt ja noch nicht mal meine Reisetasche rein  

*spässle aus*


Klasse Leistung die Ihr da abgeliefert habt. Wird wohl für die Transalp eine gute Grundlage sein. 
Ich werd mich ab Sonntag erstmal für eine Woche nach Südfrankreich zum Zelten (mit einem "etwas" größeren Zelt) verabschieden. Ist in gewisser Weise auch ein Trainingslager für mich. Es kommt mir so vor als wenn ich fast vergessen hätte wie das 
"NICHTS TUN" funktioniert. Also wird das beim faul am Strand liegen wieder aufgefrischt  

Wünsche euch ein paar schöne Touren in der Zwischenzeit

Christian


----------



## make65 (7. Juli 2009)

Das Zelt reicht zum schlafen im Kuschelmodus völlig aus.

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung.

Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Juli 2009)

Aha, ich sehe du hast Regina ja richtig balastiert


----------



## opossumjaeger (7. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Aha, ich sehe du hast Regina ja richtig balastiert




...ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen.

bei den bildern könnte man richtig neidisch werden. wäre bestimmt ein passabler test für meine low-budget-reparierte gabel gewesen. stattdessen wurde ich gezwungen, mir 4 tage lang stark überalkoholisiert die sonne auf den kopf brennen zu lassen. 

und nächstes wochenende schon wieder nicht biken....hoffentlich verlerne ich es nicht


----------



## alex76 (10. Juli 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> ...122km, 3131hm...
> ...105km, 2248hm





Zep2008 schrieb:


> ...100km2000hm



...eure "Werte" machen mir ja langsam Sorgen  Hat dieses WE vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne etwas gemäßigtere Tour  Zastler Hütte, Notschrei, Schaui oder so? Von wegen Wetter sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Alex,
würde auch gerne eine Tour mit euch fahren, habe aber leider nur bis ca. 15 Uhr Zeit, Samstag wie Sonntag. 
Werde morgen früh schnell mal auf den Rohardsberg fahren, oder so.

Hab ne neue Abfahrtscombi für den Kandel:
Sepentine, am gr.Rank Gegenanstieg 60m, Damenpfad bis Langeck dann Präsiweg.
War echt zu rutschig heut, muß mir doch mal Protektoren kaufen.

PS: in der Zastler Hütte gibt es das schlechteste Essen rund um den Feldberg.:kotz:

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (11. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hab ne neue Abfahrtscombi für den Kandel:
> Sepentine, am gr.Rank Gegenanstieg 60m, Damenpfad bis Langeck dann Präsiweg.
> 
> Stefan



Die Serpentine ist auch gut zu fahren! Aber ich dachte der Weg ist wegen Euch Fliegern gesperrt? 



> War echt zu rutschig heut, muß mir doch mal Protektoren kaufen



Hat's Dich gelegt? Da Du heute fahren willst ist aber wohl nix passiert


----------



## alex76 (11. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> PS: in der Zastler Hütte gibt es das schlechteste Essen rund um den Feldberg.:kotz:



...war eher als Wegepunkt gemeint

...hab jetzt doch noch mal bei meteomedia geschaut und beschlossen, heute zu fahren, bevor es wieder nix wird. Wer spontan mitkommen will, kann ja um 10.00 zum Vorplatz am Konzerthaus kommen.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (17. Juli 2009)

Derzeit macht Meteomedia ja Hoffnung auf nen trockenen, sonnigen Sonntag  Sofern sich das nicht gravierend ändert hätt ich Lust auf ne Tour, gerne Richtung Feldberggegend/Raimartihof, ist natürlich letztlich  auch abhängig vom Wetter. Schlage als
*Treffpunkt Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor*
vor und freue mich wie immer über bekannte und neue Gesichter.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. Juli 2009)

wenn das wetter so bleibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## make65 (17. Juli 2009)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> wenn das wetter so bleibt, bin ich dabei



d.h. Du fährst nur bei Regen mit? 

Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. Juli 2009)

ich meinte natürlich, wenn die vorhersage so bleibt...obwohl es hier im moment auch nicht regnet


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Juli 2009)

für Sonntag sieht es mal nicht schlecht aus, könnte aber im Schwarzwald schon wieder überentwicklen.
wünsche euch ne trockene Tour.

Ich hau mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab, Karwendel, Livigno, Lenzerheide, schau´n wir mal was das Wetter so hergibt.


----------



## hotzemott (17. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ich hau mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab, Karwendel, Livigno, Lenzerheide, schau´n wir mal was das Wetter so hergibt.



Na dann mal viel Spaß im Karwendel  und anderswo. Bist auch nicht der einzige, der gespannt ist, was die beiden nächsten Wochen wettertechnisch so bringen...


----------



## mary81 (18. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich wär auch dabei. hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frobozz (18. Juli 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Derzeit macht Meteomedia ja Hoffnung auf nen trockenen, sonnigen Sonntag  Sofern sich das nicht gravierend ändert hätt ich Lust auf ne Tour, gerne Richtung Feldberggegend/Raimartihof, ist natürlich letztlich  auch abhängig vom Wetter. Schlage als
> *Treffpunkt Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor*
> vor und freue mich wie immer über bekannte und neue Gesichter.
> 
> ...



Ich würde eventuell bis Raimarti mitfahren und mich dann in Richtung Schluchsee absetzten... an welche Route hattet Ihr gedacht ?

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## hotzemott (18. Juli 2009)

Frobozz schrieb:


> Ich würde eventuell bis Raimarti mitfahren und mich dann in Richtung Schluchsee absetzten... an welche Route hattet Ihr gedacht ?
> 
> Grüße - Flo.



Hi Flo,

ist eben für morgen noch nicht so sicher, dass wir tatsächlich dahinter fahren. Denke, wir schaun morgen mal, wie viele Wolken Richtung Osten sind und wählen gegebenenfalls auch ne andere Richtung, die sonnig zu werden verspricht.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## Frobozz (18. Juli 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> ist eben für morgen noch nicht so sicher, dass wir tatsächlich dahinter fahren. Denke, wir schaun morgen mal, wie viele Wolken Richtung Osten sind und wählen gegebenenfalls auch ne andere Richtung, die sonnig zu werden verspricht.
> 
> ...



OK, falls es bei mir nicht klappt wünsch ich Euch trotzdem ne schöne und vor allem trockene Tour!

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## alex76 (19. Juli 2009)

...komm auch mit. Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## Frobozz (19. Juli 2009)

Muss kurzfristig umdisponieren und kann leider nicht mitfahren... schade.

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## alex76 (19. Juli 2009)

Frobozz schrieb:


> Muss kurzfristig umdisponieren und kann leider nicht mitfahren... schade.
> 
> Grüße - Flo.



...wir haben dann eh den ursprünglichen Plan geändert und sind zur Kälblescheuer. Raimartihof steht also noch aus 


@ Bertram und Mario: damit ihr wisst, wovon heute die Rede war  Link in die Botanik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (19. Juli 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...damit ihr wisst, wovon heute die Rede war



vielen dank für die info, aber ich muss dann wohl doch feststellen, dass der vergleich aufgrund mangelnder schönheit derpflanzen hinkt ;-)


----------



## alex76 (19. Juli 2009)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> vielen dank für die info, aber ich muss dann wohl doch feststellen, dass der vergleich aufgrund mangelnder schönheit derpflanzen hinkt ;-)



...den Namen hat ein Mann vergeben, und die wörtliche Übersetzung klärt dann ja den Sachverhalt auf


----------



## hotzemott (19. Juli 2009)

Meine heute mal wieder ganz verwöhnten Äuglein  können an den Dingern auch nix erkennen was irgendwie inspirierend sein könnte


----------



## California81 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde im August für ein paar Tage in Freiburg sein und hatte vor dort auch ein, zwei Touren zu unternehmen. 
Da ich (noch) kein GPS-Gerät habe stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Besten Kartenmaterial. 
Ideal wäre eine Karte mit Freiburg, Rosskopf, Schauinsland und Feldberg auf einem Blatt. Hab mich natürlich schon umgesehen, aber nicht das ideale gefunden.
Habt ihr eventuell Vorschläge für mich?


----------



## hotzemott (20. Juli 2009)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Ideal wäre eine Karte mit Freiburg, Rosskopf, Schauinsland und Feldberg auf einem Blatt. Hab mich natürlich schon umgesehen, aber nicht das ideale gefunden.
> Habt ihr eventuell Vorschläge für mich?


Mit der Karte hier ist die Freiburger Umgebung inkl. Feldberg gut abgedeckt und zur Tourenplanung sind die markierten Wanderwege ganz praktisch. Z. B. vom Schauinsland entlang der blauen Raute über Kibfelsen nach Freiburg, ...


----------



## California81 (20. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTBNicole (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hotzenplotz,
ich suche Leute die MTB Fahren, so das ich mich dran hängen könnte.
Ich habe keinen aktuellen Eintrag gefunden, trefft ihr euch noch??
Viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## kopfnikka67 (25. Juli 2009)

@MTBNicole

Einfach öfters hier schauen
Die Jungs und Mädels sind noch aktiv 
es ist halt nicht so, das jedes Wochenende gefahren wird ( zumindest zusammen). Mal fahren Sie im Offenburger Raum, mal hier, mal Vogesen, etc.
Ach ja, hier gehts ja jetzt auch mit den Ferien bald los, da ist der ein oder andere auch weg.
Grüße Uwe
PS. Beim nächsten mal einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen und mitfahren. So gehts.


----------



## nobs (25. Juli 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Mit der Karte hier ist die Freiburger Umgebung inkl. Feldberg gut abgedeckt und zur Tourenplanung sind die markierten Wanderwege ganz praktisch. Z. B. vom Schauinsland entlang der blauen Raute über Kibfelsen nach Freiburg, ...



Hi,
karte mit 1:50000 ist zu ungenau für Trails nim diese hier da kann man was erkennen http://www.buchhandel.de/detailansicht.aspx?isbn=978-3-8264-1687-3


----------



## Zep2008 (25. Juli 2009)

ADAC 1:30.000 ist nur aufgezoomt, die Zahlen größer, mehr Weiß zwischen den Wegen, für die älteren Herrschaften eben. Aber kein Detail mehr als die Karten von der Landesvermessung.

grüße aus dem Karwendel, echt geile Gegend, mit echt netten Bergsteigern.
Gestern hat mir einer meine Laufräder 2 Stunden über einen Pass getragen.

Zep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (4. August 2009)

Hi
Hätte mal ne Frage an die Freiburger Locals:
Ist diese Tour ohne Protektoren für einen Anfänger zu fahren?

Alternativ-Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen. GPS vorhanden! 

Thx!


----------



## make65 (4. August 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Hi
> Hätte mal ne Frage an die Freiburger Locals:
> Ist diese Tour ohne Protektoren für einen Anfänger zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Die Auffahrt über den kandelhöhenweg ist toll. Schöner, ca. 12km langer gut zu fahrender Trail vom Roßkopf nach St. Peter. Ich kann nicht genau erkennen, wie's dann weitergeht, wenn die Tour auf dem Kandelhöhenweg bis zum Kandel führt ist's am Ende teilweise steil und geht über Wurzeln. Aber alles fahrbar, ev. musst Du stellenweise schieben.

Die Abfahrt ist am Anfang (etwa die ersten 200hm) ziemlich verblockt, für einen Anfänger nicht ganz einfach. Danach ein toller, gut zu fahrender Trail. Protektoren braucht man nicht. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Redshred (4. August 2009)

Genau 
wollte ich gerade auch loswerden nach der hütte ist es etwas schwerer( laufen ) sonst echt top
http://rig.mtb-net.de/Bereiche/Mountainbike/Touren/Kandel_sued?sid=725726036.463703


----------



## make65 (4. August 2009)

Klasse Video

Die Kamera unterm Sattel?


----------



## Redshred (4. August 2009)

Scheint so 
Video ist glaub ich von Eber


----------



## CrossTec (5. August 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt über den kandelhöhenweg ist toll. Schöner, ca. 12km langer gut zu fahrender Trail vom Roßkopf nach St. Peter. Ich kann nicht genau erkennen, wie's dann weitergeht, wenn die Tour auf dem Kandelhöhenweg bis zum Kandel führt ist's am Ende teilweise steil und geht über Wurzeln. Aber alles fahrbar, ev. musst Du stellenweise schieben.
> 
> Die Abfahrt ist am Anfang (etwa die ersten 200hm) ziemlich verblockt, für einen Anfänger nicht ganz einfach. Danach ein toller, gut zu fahrender Trail. Protektoren braucht man nicht.
> 
> Gruß Martin





Redshred schrieb:


> Genau
> wollte ich gerade auch loswerden nach der hütte ist es etwas schwerer( laufen ) sonst echt top
> http://rig.mtb-net.de/Bereiche/Mountainbike/Touren/Kandel_sued?sid=725726036.463703



Danke!
Ich werde es am WE testen.


----------



## CrossTec (6. August 2009)

Meine Begleitung für Samstag hat abgesagt!  Möchte jemand von den Locals mitkommen?
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## make65 (6. August 2009)

Samstag ist eher ungünstig.


----------



## hotzemott (7. August 2009)

Die Wetterprognosen fürs Wochenende überzeugen ja bisher nicht so wirklich, aber ich fänds schön, wenn wir ne Tour machen könnten. Vielleicht wird's eh mal wieder besser als es momentan aussieht. Darum schlage ich jetzt ne

*Tour am Sonntag mit Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Schwabentor*

vor. Sollte es dann am Sonntag Morgen wirklich nach viel Regen aussehen findet die Sache nicht statt. Ansonsten bleiben wir flexibel und wählen die Route dann je nach Bedingungen. Wer's noch nicht kennt: Meist sind wir bis zum Abend unterwegs und einen Boxenstopp gibt es dann auch immer. Newbies wellcome  

Also hoffentlich bis Sonntag,
Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (7. August 2009)

Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei. 

Nach den ganzen schönen technischen Alpentrails hab ich mal wieder Lust auf Flow 

Z.b. Blaue Raute. Da könnte man dann noch den Rossi hintendran hängen.


----------



## CrossTec (7. August 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Samstag ist eher ungünstig.



Ich bin nicht aus Zucker! 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wann ich mal wieder nach Freiburg komme. Von daher will ich die Chance nutzen.


----------



## opossumjaeger (7. August 2009)

wenn ich den morgigen tag überlebe, bin ich auch dabei am sonntag


----------



## nobs (10. August 2009)

Hi,
hab dann mal die Tour gefahren war ja super Wetter, obwohl der Wettergott ja das Gegentei behauptet hat. War echt Fun, obwohl ich nen Platten hatte und kein Telephon und kein Ersatzschlauch..........usw. bin gestartet wie ein Sonntagsradler. 
Gruß
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zep2008 (11. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich ein bisserl früh dran binn.
Wettertechnisch sieht es ja fürs Wochenende vorerst mal nicht schlecht aus.

Würde gerne eine Tour auf den Kandel vorschlagen, aber mal auf teilweise neuen Routen. 
Muß da erst noch was abfahren das es *ja* Singeltraillastig wird.(um euren hohen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden)

Last euch überraschen.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (11. August 2009)

Es gibt da noch einen von mir ungefahrenen Trail nach Siensbach runter. Zweigt oben vom Sattelweg ab. Da steht so ein Warnschild für Wanderer am Einstieg. Meinste den?

Wann willst Du auf Erkundung gehen? Würde mich ev. anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (11. August 2009)

Da gibt´s angeblich einen Trail an der Gustaf Beck Hütte vorbei nach Riedern.
Auf dem Grad zwischen Simonswald und Siensbach.

Hast du unter der Woche Zeit, so ab 16-17Uhr?


----------



## make65 (11. August 2009)

Da kenn ich zumindest den oberen Teil, der ist gut. Steil/schnell/Serpentinen, alles dabei. Das letzte Stück nach Riedern runter bin ich glaub ich nur Forstweg gefahren. Ich könnte am Donnerstag ab 16 Uhr.


----------



## Zep2008 (11. August 2009)

Also Donnerstag 16Uhr, kommst du mit dem Rad von Freiburg?
Könnten uns am Bf in Denzlingen treffen.


----------



## make65 (11. August 2009)

OK. Do 16 Uhr Bahnhof Denzlingen.


----------



## Kaes Vadius (11. August 2009)

Salute Kandel-Fans,

würde gerne mit Euch am Donnerstag mitfahren, mein Urlaub ist aber leider schon vorbei.

Wetter fürs Wochenende sieht ja gut aus, also wenn jemand Lust&Zeit hat ne Runde zu drehn wäre ich dabei. Muss nicht Kandel sein 

Nettes Fritzz übrigens, Nobs. Interessiert mich, wie sich der Präsi-Thoma damit fahren lässt, im Vergleich zum Stereo


----------



## opossumjaeger (12. August 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag 16Uhr, kommst du mit dem Rad von Freiburg?



ich würde sehr gern. leider hab ich morgen nen arzttermin ;-)....wünsch euch viel spaß, macht paar kurbelumdrehungen für mich mit.


----------



## Zep2008 (12. August 2009)

aaaah, schön zu sehen daß das mit der Tastatur schon wieder klapt.
Hast du W-lan am Bett?


----------



## nobs (12. August 2009)

Kaes Vadius schrieb:


> Salute Kandel-Fans,
> 
> 
> Nettes Fritzz übrigens, Nobs. Interessiert mich, wie sich der Präsi-Thoma damit fahren lässt, im Vergleich zum Stereo



na das ist doch wohl klar, ist auf jeden fall ein Genuß obwohl die letzte Tour eher ein Debakel war, lief alles Quer was Quer laufen kann, Murphis Gesetz hat voll zugeschlagen.


----------



## opossumjaeger (13. August 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> aaaah, schön zu sehen daß das mit der Tastatur schon wieder klapt.
> Hast du W-lan am Bett?



kein wlan, aber normales lan. hauptsache internet. ich mache mittlerweile gute fortschritte. danke noch mal an alle, die dabei waren für die hilfe und die geduld. ohne euch wäre es echt schwer für mich gewesen.

viele grüße aus dem gipshotel


----------



## make65 (13. August 2009)

Ist ja schön, dass es Dir besser geht. Wie läuft's mit der Nachtschwester?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
...am Wochenende haben wir ja gleich zwei Sommertage in Aussicht  Wie wärs mit ner Tour Richtung Feldberg? (Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch kein einziges Mal dort war )

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (14. August 2009)

Hmmm, Feldberg waren wir letzten Sonntag, und Stefan hat schon einen Tourvorschlag auf neuen Wegen auf den Kandel hier eingestellt. 

Mir ist's eigentlich egal, Hauptsache fahren.


----------



## Zep2008 (14. August 2009)

Sonntag kann ich mitfahren, Samstag geht bei mir nicht.
Sonntag soll es über 30° heiß werden, da bietet sich ein Abschluß im P..... doch an.
Also wenn ihr nach einem heisen Tag in den P.... wollt dann sollten wir so fahren das wir irgend wo unterm Kandel rauskommen.

@Alex, hält dein Zug auch in Gundelfingen?


----------



## alex76 (14. August 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Hmmm, Feldberg waren wir letzten Sonntag, und Stefan hat schon einen Tourvorschlag auf neuen Wegen auf den Kandel hier eingestellt.
> 
> Mir ist's eigentlich egal, Hauptsache fahren.



...dachte, ihr wäret die Tour schon gefahren. Ansonsten bin ich aber auch nicht unbedingt auf Feldberg festgelegt...



Zep2008 schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich mitfahren, Samstag geht bei mir nicht.
> Sonntag soll es über 30° heiß werden, da bietet sich ein Abschluß im P..... doch an.
> Also wenn ihr nach einem heisen Tag in den P.... wollt dann sollten wir so fahren das wir irgend wo unterm Kandel rauskommen.
> 
> @Alex, hält dein Zug auch in Gundelfingen?



...vormittags nur einer um 9.24 Uhr. In Denzlingen halten aber alle.


----------



## Zep2008 (14. August 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...dachte, ihr wäret die Tour schon gefahren.



Wir lassen dich doch nicht ins ungewisse fahren

9:24 Uhr klingt aber gut, könnten uns dann um 9:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Gufi treffen, oder ist das für Sonntag Morgen zu früh?


----------



## alex76 (15. August 2009)

..wär ok. Wie willst du denn fahren?


----------



## hotzemott (15. August 2009)

Nachdem ihr extra scouten wart kann ich mir die Sache natürlich nicht entgehen lassen. Um es mal zusammenzufassen:

Tour am Sonntag zum Kandel mit neuen Trails und Finale im Pool 
Treffpunkt 9:30 Uhr Bahnhof Gundelfingen,
Badehose einpacken

Oder? Also bis morgen!
Bertram


----------



## Kaes Vadius (15. August 2009)

9.30 -  - wahrscheinlich zu früh für mich, aber bei den Temperaturen morgen sicherlich die beste Wahl.

Cya next time


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

Hi Leutz,
kurz und knapp!!!!!!!

Wieviel Trail bergauf !, km gesamt ab Freiburg selbstredend, denn ich weiss nicht ob es für mich machbar ist nach den letzten 2 Tagen.
Und wie unser Opposumjäger will ich nicht enden 

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

Kaes Vadius schrieb:


> 9.30 -  - wahrscheinlich zu früh für mich, aber bei den Temperaturen morgen sicherlich die beste Wahl.
> 
> Cya next time



Die Zeit ist egal.
Als ich heute um 6 los bin war es schon angenehm warm und um 9h auf dem Feldi angenehm heiss
Daran änderten die Abfahrten auch nix.
Von daher....... 

Uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (15. August 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr extra scouten wart kann ich mir die Sache natürlich nicht entgehen lassen. Um es mal zusammenzufassen:
> 
> Tour am Sonntag zum Kandel mit neuen Trails und Finale im Pool
> Treffpunkt 9:30 Uhr Bahnhof Gundelfingen,
> ...



genau, so machemas.

@Uwe, bergauf nicht so viel, bergab um so mehr.
50-60km ab Gufi

bis morgen

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (15. August 2009)

...also dann bis morgen. Hab zwar meine Schaltung-Einstell-Versuche erfolglos beendet (typischer Fall von Verschlimmbessern ) aber ich hoffe, ihr werdet das morgen in einer Minute richten können , oder?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hp1702 (26. August 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die meisten von euch während der Woche fleissig arbeiten gehen...Ich werde aber nächste Woche zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag am Titisee sein und suche noch ein paar Ideen wie schon hier erwähnt ...

Wenn der eine oder andere noch ein tipp haben sollte


----------



## make65 (26. August 2009)

Titisee ist nicht so ganz unser Revier. Wenn Du aber von Freiburg aus starten willst....


----------



## Zep2008 (26. August 2009)

Da gibt es doch einen neuen Tourenführer Schwarzwald vom Panico-Verlag. 
Schau dir den mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (27. August 2009)

hp1702 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die meisten von euch während der Woche fleissig arbeiten gehen...Ich werde aber nächste Woche zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag am Titisee sein und suche noch ein paar Ideen wie schon hier erwähnt ...
> 
> Wenn der eine oder andere noch ein tipp haben sollte



Tipps hätte ich genug, aber die verrate ich nicht!
Wenn du dort gute Sachen fahren willst, solltest du die selber finden!
MTB macht auch aus, das man die Hot Spots selbst findet und sucht!
Dann musste halt mal links oder rechts abbiegen und schauen was geht!
Selbst wenn du einen Guide anstellst, wird dieser dir mit Sicherheit nur die Touritrails zeigen!
Von daher:
*Wer suchet der findet*

Uwe


----------



## bike010 (27. August 2009)

Hey HO,

Hallo Zusammen. 

Würde gerne am Sonntag ne Runde um Freiburg drehen.
Hatte an ne Tour Schauinsland oder Rosskopf gedacht. Soll ja klasse sein.

Bin in Freiburg noch nie gefahren komme aus der Ecke Hornisgrinde.

Steht bei Euch schon ne feste Tour? Oder könntet Ihr Euch mit dem Vorschlag anfreunden?

Gruss 


Sebastian


----------



## make65 (28. August 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hey HO,
> 
> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, diesen Sonntag sind die meisten anderweitig verplant. Sonst kannste Dich aber gerne mal anschliessen.


----------



## bike010 (28. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

was für eine Tour ist denn am Sonntag geplant ?

- Startpunkt
- Uhrzeit
- Länge
- HM

Würde mich unter Umständen anschließen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## make65 (28. August 2009)

Die Tour am Sonntag ist ausnahmsweise nicht-öffentlich.


----------



## hp1702 (28. August 2009)

Naja dann werde Ich wohl allein im Schwarzwald fahren...

Finde die Einstellung hier sowieso nicht unbedingt prinkelnd :/


----------



## Freecastle (28. August 2009)

hp1702 schrieb:


> Naja dann werde Ich wohl allein im Schwarzwald fahren...
> 
> Finde die Einstellung hier sowieso nicht unbedingt prinkelnd :/






Welche Einstellung denn bitte ???

Denke du hast "MAKE65" da etwas falsch verstanden ... ein Teil der Leute die hier schreibt ist wohl an diesem Sonntag für sich unterwegs .... 

Ist völlig legitim und für dich leider etwas unglücklich.

Jedoch schreiben hier auch noch genug Personen die am Sonntag nicht an der "geschlossenen Gesellschaft" teilnehmen und sich bestimmt für ne gemeinsamme Tour anbieten


----------



## hotzemott (29. August 2009)

hp1702 schrieb:


> Finde die Einstellung hier sowieso nicht unbedingt prinkelnd :/



Welche Einstellung meinst du denn?
Es gab hier wirklich schon viele Gelegenheiten bei einer Tour mitzufahren und das wird es auch weiter geben. Nicht umsonst schreiben wir immer wieder, dass auch neue Gesichter willkommen sind und verstehen uns nicht als geschlossene Gesellschaft. Schau einfach ab und zu hier rein und komm mal mit, wenn du meinst, dass es für dich passt.

Es kann uns sicher niemand verübeln, dass wir auch ab und zu Touren fahren, die nicht im Forum angekündigt werden. Das hat dann auch einen guten Grund. Genauso sind wir natürlich keine Tourenguides, die auf Bestellung Touren vorschlagen! Hinweise, mit welcher Karte oder welchem Tourenführer man selbst planen kann gab es hier im Thread ja schon öfter.

Wünsche allen ein sonniges Bike-Wochenende
Bertram


----------



## bike010 (29. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

wer hat denn Lust am Sonntag mit mir ne Runde um Freiburg zu drehen bzw. ist nicht in der geschlossenen Gesellschaft unterwegs?

Einfach mal melden dann kann man ja was ausmachen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## GP4Flo (29. August 2009)

Ich habe vor morgen mal wieder eine schöne Mountainbiketour durch den Schwarzwald zu machen. Geplant ist einen Tourvorschlag vom Naturpark Südschwarzwald zu fahren und zwar von Kirchzarten über Schauinsland und Notschrei zum Stübenwasen und dann über das St. Wilhelmer Tal wieder nach unten. Der Ausblick vom Stübenwasen in Richtung Alpen dürfte morgen erstklassig sein, da lohnen sich auch die 1300 Höhenmeter und 42 km von Kirchzarten.
http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwal...ness/sport/mountainbiken.php?we_objectID=2096

Treffpunkt ist um 12:30 an der Sportuni (Eingang, bzw. Beach Plätze, falls zu). Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (29. August 2009)

Hallo gp4,

wie hoch ist den da der Singeltrail Anteil?
Braucht man für die Tour überhaupt  ein MTB?

Stefan


----------



## bike010 (29. August 2009)

das genau wäre auch meine Frage gewesen.

Möchte was mit viel Singeltrail fahren...dafür bietet sich doch ehr Rosskopf oder Schauinsland an oder?

Kennt jemand ne gute Route?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## make65 (29. August 2009)

Vom Schaui ist's ganz einfach: Ab Gipfel dem "Blaue Raute" Schild folgen, fast ausschließlich Singletrail bis nach Freiburg, etwa 1 Stunde

Oder noch besser: Den Weg unterhalb der Bergstation rechts fahren bis zum geschlossenen Hotel, ab da gelber Raute folgen (Achtung: kreuzt mehrmals die Fahrstrasse), dann triffst Du auch wieder auf den Blaue-Raute-Trail.

Vom Roßkopf gibt's einige Trails, mein Lieblingstrail: Vom Gipfel den Weg gradeaus (links neben der Hütte). Oder die Borderline: Am Gipfel den Weg links, nach ca. 100m in der kurve links abbiegen, später die St-Wendelins-Kapelle rechts umfahren und dann wieder rechts in den Wald rein.


----------



## make65 (29. August 2009)

> Ich habe vor morgen mal wieder eine schöne Mountainbiketour durch den Schwarzwald zu machen. Geplant ist einen Tourvorschlag vom Naturpark Südschwarzwald zu fahren und zwar von Kirchzarten über Schauinsland und Notschrei zum Stübenwasen und dann über das St. Wilhelmer Tal wieder nach unten. Der Ausblick vom Stübenwasen in Richtung Alpen dürfte morgen erstklassig sein, da lohnen sich auch die 1300 Höhenmeter und 42 km von Kirchzarten.
> http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwald..._objectID=2096



Da hier in BW die 2-Meter-Regel gilt dürfte auf solchen offiziellen Touren der Trailanteil gegen 0 tendieren.


----------



## bike010 (29. August 2009)

Hi,

Du hast nicht zufällig eine gps Route von den beschriebenen Tracks?

Damit das morgen nicht in einem völligen Chaos endet!



Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## make65 (29. August 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig eine gps Route von den beschriebenen Tracks?
> 
> ...



Habe leider kein GPS.


----------



## Krischaan (29. August 2009)

Ich glaub 'ne blaue oder gelbe Raute sieht man ganz gut. Man muss nur den Kopf ein wenig hochnehmen und in die schöne Landschaft schauen 
Und mit der Rosskopfbeschreibung ("Weg links neben der Hütte...") kann auch nichts schiefgehen.

Viel Glück dabei!
Krischan

(Hab zum Glück auch kein GPS, sonst würd ich natürlich gerne mit Daten aushelfen)

P.s.: Der ganze Schwarzwald ist voll mit Singletrails.


----------



## opossumjaeger (3. September 2009)

servus allerseits,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken, am samstag zur eurobike zu fahren. hätten denn noch andere leute interesse?


----------



## bike010 (3. September 2009)

Hallo Zusamme,

bin am Sonntag ne größere Runde in Freiburg (Kandler Höhenweg) gefahren.

Ich muss sagen war wirklich der absolute Hammer die Tour. Bin bisher nichts besseres gefahren.

Wollte unter Umständen diesen Sonntag nochmal nach Freiburg kommen.

Hätte jemand Interesse an ner Tour so im Bereich 50-60 km 1800 HM?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (9. September 2009)

Ein sonniges HALLO in die Heimat,

werd es voraussichtlich schaffen am Samstag + Sonntag (19.09. + 20.09.)  für nen Abstecher nach Hause zu kommen .... Ihr könnt mich ja schonmal vormerken für eine Ausfahrt die nicht ganz so ruppig sein sollte (ihr wisst ja warum ).

@ oposumjaeger
War am Samstag ebenfalls auf der Eurobike. Scheinen uns ja nur knapp verfehlt zu haben. Jedoch sind wir über Ulm und Lindau angereist. 
Seit Samstag hab ich nun ein neues Problem - wird es ein neues 301 oder doch 901  

Die besten Grüße an euch ALLE vom Auswanderer


----------



## opossumjaeger (9. September 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Seit Samstag hab ich nun ein neues Problem - wird es ein neues 301 oder doch 901



Im Außenbereich konntest du die 160er 301 testen. Hast du es mal probiert? Ich hätte sehr gern, konnte aber leider nur bei anderen zusehen. mit der richtigen Einstellung sieht es zumindest von der Dynamik her unschlagbar aus, für meine Verhältnisse eher bissl zu sensibel, und das mit ner 36er Fox, die eigentlich net so gleich anspringt.

Im FR-Bereich scheint dieses Jahr auch Canyon ne Rakete rauszubringen mit einigen interessante Features.

Ich hatte euch noch paar andere Kuriositäten gesehen, z. b. ein Cube Sting mit Rocket Rons verbaut, Schuhe vom Taiwanesen zum OEM-Preis von 51$, die paar Schweizer für 190  verkaufen (natürlich mit Schweizer Entwicklung ) oder ein Conway, was ich von früher noch als Baumarktbike in Erinnerung hab, auf der Eurobike ein Hardtail mit Startpreis 4600 .

Nun ja, dann genießt die Tour am Wochenende. Zur Info: nach dem heutigen Tag sieht es danach aus, als wenn ich um jede OP drum herum komme. Ich bin mittlerweile auch gut mit Physiotherapie und Massage versorgt. Auf mehrfaches Drängeln lässt man mich jetzt auch dreimal pro Woche aufs Ergometer - Bikeersatz quasi. So kann ich mich zumindest bissl fit halten.


----------



## make65 (9. September 2009)

@freecastle:

Das WE ist vorgemerkt. Hast Du Dich schon einigermassen eingelebt?

Ich war schon am Mittwoch auf der EB. Das LV301 mit 160mm gefällt mir auch ganz gut, leider war's grad immer in Gebrauch. Bin aber mal auf dem 901 gefahren, schon sehr plüschig im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro. Da könnte es für mich bergab dann ev. zu schnell werden...

Vielleicht muss ich doch mal zum Testival nach Latsch, um die Bikes auf ner Tour zu fahren.

@opossumjaeger:

Wünsch Dir weiter gute Fortschritte bei der Genesung. Gut dass Du nicht operiert werden musst.


----------



## Freecastle (17. September 2009)

@ Make65 
Naja, eingelebt eigentlich schon ... nur komm ich mit dem Dialekt noch nicht so klar  
Bin mal gespannt wie es zu Hause aussieht am Wochenende. In drei Wochen abstinenz hat sich bestimmt einiges getan.

@ Opossumjaeger 
Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es bei der Diagnose (KEINE OP) bleibt. 
Auf der EuroBike hab ich es mit viel Geduld geschafft das Liteville 301 (160 mm FW) und das 901 mal zu testen. Natürlich sind die kleinen Runden recht behäbig und zurückhaltend ausgefallen wegen meiner Schulter.
Das 301 kann irgendwie schon überzeugen, jedoch fand ich es in der Größe XL recht "kurz". Bei einem engen Radius war der Lenker immer am Knie.
Dagegen hat mir das 901 in der länge als auch vom Ansprechverhalten der Dämpfung recht gut gefallen. Evtl. aber etwas übertrieben für TOUREN.


Was macht denn die Wetterprognose fürs Wochenende ??? Kann es garnicht gerbrauchen wenn es regnen sollte bei meinem Heimatbesuch.


----------



## make65 (17. September 2009)

Wetter fürs WE sieht auf jeden Fall Tourentauglich aus. Da die Saison für lange Touren sich so langsam dem Ende neigt, möchte ich gerne Sa + So fahren.


----------



## Freecastle (17. September 2009)

Zeitlich wird es mir wohl nur Sonntag reichen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (17. September 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Wetter fürs WE sieht auf jeden Fall Tourentauglich aus. Da die Saison für lange Touren sich so langsam dem Ende neigt, möchte ich gerne Sa + So fahren.



Mein Sonnen-verwöhntes Pferdchen scharrt zwar schon mit den Hufen, aber der KachelMan ist noch nicht ganz so optimistisch wie du 
Also wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Bertram

Wenn das LV 301 MK8 auch nur annähernd so gut ist wie das MK6 kann man damit nix verkehrt machen  Übrigens der passende Sentiero 301 ist auch nicht zu verachten:


----------



## make65 (18. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, bin gespannt auf Euren Bericht.

Morgen zumindest wird's wohl trocken bleiben. Ich werde also auf jeden Fall ne Tour starten, schlage Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwabentor vor. Wir könnten mal wieder den KHW fahren, Damenpfad oder Präs-Thoma-Weg runter und dann wieder übern Rossi nach Freiburg zurück.

Andere Vorschläge?

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## MarkusL (18. September 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> ... Damenpfad oder Präs-Thoma-Weg runter und dann wieder übern Rossi nach Freiburg zurück.


Ist der Damenpfad eigentlich wieder frei?


----------



## hotzemott (18. September 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Andere Vorschläge?
> 
> Wer fährt mit?


Alternative: Tour Richtung Feldberg/Raimartihof und Rückfahrt über den Querweg oberhalb dem Höllental. Haben Mary und ich ja schon mal teilweise gemacht. Ist ne Sache, die ich an nem Tag mit eher weniger Wanderern gerne noch mal ganz fahren würde. Könnte für morgen auch gut passen.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## Zep2008 (18. September 2009)

Samstag geht bei mir vorraussichtlich nicht. 
Aber Sonntag, voraugesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.

@Bertram, das Brentaschiff kommt klasse rüber.

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (18. September 2009)

...hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne nette Freiburg-Tour. Fände beide Vorschläge gut, wobei die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen mit jedem km weiter nach Süden/Osten zunimmt 
Werd mal schauen, ob ich früh genug aus dem Bett komm. Falls ja, meld ich mich.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (18. September 2009)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ist der Damenpfad eigentlich wieder frei?



Ja!


----------



## make65 (18. September 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Alternative: Tour Richtung Feldberg/Raimartihof und Rückfahrt über den Querweg oberhalb dem Höllental. Haben Mary und ich ja schon mal teilweise gemacht. Ist ne Sache, die ich an nem Tag mit eher weniger Wanderern gerne noch mal ganz fahren würde. Könnte für morgen auch gut passen.
> 
> Grüße
> Bertram



Passt


----------



## make65 (18. September 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ... wobei die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen mit jedem km weiter nach Süden/Osten zunimmt
> 
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



Morgen regnet es nicht.


----------



## hotzemott (18. September 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Morgen regnet es nicht.



NaNaNa, die blauen Säulchen ändern sich gerade noch stündlich. Ohne Schwimmflügel am Lenker würd ich morgen nicht losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mary81 (19. September 2009)

hallo leute,

hab mir nach meinem urlaub ne ordentliche erkältung eingefangen und bin immer noch nicht 100%ig fit, so daß mir morgen der raimartihof/höllental zu viel ist. werde dann morgen ne kleine runde fahren.

@bertram und stefan: die fotos sind echt klasse! sieht nach ner geilen tour aus. bin gespannt auf euren bericht.

lg marie


----------



## Frobozz (19. September 2009)

mary81 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> hab mir nach meinem urlaub ne ordentliche erkältung eingefangen und bin immer noch nicht 100%ig fit, so daß mir morgen der raimartihof/höllental zu viel ist. werde dann morgen ne kleine runde fahren.
> 
> ...



So geht's mir auch... also lieber schonen und ganz gesund werden!
Ich hoffe der Herbst kriegt noch mal die Kurve und es kommen noch ein paar schöne und sonnige Wochenenden. Dann bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei!

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## Freecastle (19. September 2009)

Wat is nu mit morgen ???


----------



## make65 (20. September 2009)

Ich musste ja gestern unbedingt noch den Rossi auf dem Heimweg mitnehmen, habe daher etwas müde Beine. Aber für ne kleine Runde bin ich noch fit genug.

Hat jemand Lust auf'n Kandel und Damenpfad runter? 

Wenn sich hier bis 10 Uhr noch einer von Euch meldet, wäre 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof Treffpunkt. Lt. T-online Wetter soll's bei uns hier hinten auch trocken bleiben.


----------



## make65 (20. September 2009)

Hier noch 2 Fotos von gestern:

Hinterwaldkopf






[/URL][/IMG]

Trail über'M Höllental





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zep2008 (24. September 2009)

Das Wochenende soll ja Super werden, was das Wetter betrifft.

Deshalb schlage ich hier mal eine Tour vor:

*Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwabentor*

Würde gerne endlich mal über die Etzenbacher Höhe fahren.

Also, Gieshübel-Etzenbacher H.-Staufen-usw.

Andere Vorschläge?

Stefan


----------



## Pum4d4ce (24. September 2009)

Also die etzenbacher höe , da gibts en geilen trail richtung staufen !
auf dem höhen kamm ( wenn man des so sagt ) richtung staufen  , ist eigendlich ausgeschildert  , und immer rechts halten .
ham da en paar kleine sprünge reingebaut , und der trail geht von 750 ( so weit ich weiß ) fast bis nach staufen rein.

mfg


----------



## make65 (25. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Das Wochenende soll ja Super werden, was das Wetter betrifft.
> 
> Deshalb schlage ich hier mal eine Tour vor:
> 
> ...



Gute Idee. Wenn wir den Start auf 11 Uhr legen können, bin ich auch dabei. Hab vorher noch einen Termin.

Hast Du den neuen Rahmen schon einsatzbereit?


----------



## Zep2008 (25. September 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Wenn wir den Start auf 11 Uhr legen können, bin ich auch dabei. Hab vorher noch einen Termin.



Gut, dann kann man ja vorher noch seinen staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten nachkommen.



make65 schrieb:


> Hast Du den neuen Rahmen schon einsatzbereit?



Nein Die Raubkatze strippt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frobozz (25. September 2009)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Also die etzenbacher höe , da gibts en geilen trail richtung staufen !
> auf dem höhen kamm ( wenn man des so sagt ) richtung staufen  , ist eigendlich ausgeschildert  , und immer rechts halten .
> ham da en paar kleine sprünge reingebaut , und der trail geht von 750 ( so weit ich weiß ) fast bis nach staufen rein.
> 
> mfg



Ja, ist ne schicke Sache... wenn man den Uphill beim Sternwald beginnt und dann via Sohlacker zum Schaui radelt, fährt man fast die ganze Strecke auf Singletrails.
Nur etwas kurz für ne Tagestour.


----------



## Freecastle (25. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Gut, dann kann man ja vorher noch seinen staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten nachkommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein Die Raubkatze strippt noch



Hehe .... und da soll noch jemand sagen mein SX-Trail sieht "SCHWUHHLLLL" aus


----------



## mikeymark (25. September 2009)

@Zep2008
Sehr geiler Rahmen


----------



## make65 (25. September 2009)

@all

Mein Termin zum Frühstück am Sonntag ist, wie ich jetzt erfahren habe leider erst um 10 Uhr. Deshalb kann ich diesmal leider nicht mitfahren.

Wünsche allen viel Spass

Bess demnähx

Martin


----------



## alex76 (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Zeit und Lust, in den nächsten zwei Wochen mal den südlichen Teil des Westweges zu fahren (am liebsten in drei Tagesetappen)?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Frobozz (25. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Das Wochenende soll ja Super werden, was das Wetter betrifft.
> 
> Deshalb schlage ich hier mal eine Tour vor:
> 
> ...



Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei ! 

- Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (26. September 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hehe .... und da soll noch jemand sagen mein SX-Trail sieht "SCHWUHHLLLL" aus




...hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht: Das helius und dein sx-trail wären doch ein nettes warmes Päärchen... 

Wegen der Tour am Sonntag: Was wären denn die ungefähren Daten (hm/km/h)? Nach geschätzten 737 mal Rosskopf und Kybfelsen hab ich nämlich echt mal Bock auf was Neues!


----------



## Frobozz (26. September 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Wegen der Tour am Sonntag: Was wären denn die ungefähren Daten (hm/km/h)? Nach geschätzten 737 mal Rosskopf und Kybfelsen hab ich nämlich echt mal Bock auf was Neues!



Mein Vorschlag...


----------



## Frobozz (26. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Das Wochenende soll ja Super werden, was das Wetter betrifft.
> 
> Deshalb schlage ich hier mal eine Tour vor:
> 
> ...



Wie schaut's jetzt aus ? 10 oder 11 oder gar nicht ?

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## mary81 (26. September 2009)

hallo ihr,

also ich bin morgen auch dabei. ich wär für 10 uhr. 

gruß marie


----------



## hotzemott (26. September 2009)

Wegen mir können wir auch gerne um 10 starten.

Bis morgen,
Bertram


----------



## Zep2008 (27. September 2009)

Ich klink mich mal aus, geh gerade ins Bett, Oktoberfest, hiks.

Stefan


----------



## herrenfahrer (30. September 2009)

Und wart ihr??
Wie wars??
Grüßle Dirk


----------



## hotzemott (1. Oktober 2009)

herrenfahrer schrieb:


> Und wart ihr??
> Wie wars??
> Grüßle Dirk



Ja, wir waren zu viert. Haben ne ziemliche Kaffeefahrt draus gemacht und es mal wieder geschafft, den ganzen Tag unterwegs zu sein 

Grüßle


----------



## hotzemott (3. Oktober 2009)

Servus allerseits,

hätt morgen noch mal Lust auf ne längere Tour. Bin noch bisserl am überlegen, ob besser Richtung Feldberg, Todtnau oder eher zum Belchen.
Treffpunkt wär auf jeden Fall 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Bis morgen?
Bertram


----------



## make65 (3. Oktober 2009)

Belchen-Kälblescheuer wäre doch mal wieder nett.

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Hann0r (3. Oktober 2009)

Schade... wenn ich morgen nicht 'ne WG-Besichtigung zu tätigen hätte würd ich mich der ehrwürdigen Gesellschaft auch mal anschließen. Ihr scheint ja nette Touren hier zu unternehmen... aber vllt. klappts ja ein andermal.
Viel Spaß euch auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Frobozz (3. Oktober 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> hätt morgen noch mal Lust auf ne längere Tour. Bin noch bisserl am überlegen, ob besser Richtung Feldberg, Todtnau oder eher zum Belchen.
> Treffpunkt wär auf jeden Fall 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.



Kann diesmal leider nicht... wünsche viel spass!


----------



## mary81 (3. Oktober 2009)

hi leute,

komme morgen auch. kann 5-10 min. später werden.

dann bis morgen

marie


----------



## mary81 (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute,

war eine sehr schöne tour heute mit einigen schönen trails!  diejenigen von euch, die nicht dabei waren, haben echt was verpaßt! nach anfänglichen kälteeinbrüchen zeigte setzte sich bis zum nachmittag dann auch die sonne durch  
(fotos folgen)

marie


----------



## mary81 (5. Oktober 2009)

hier die fotos


----------



## Freecastle (8. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ...

also wenn für dieses WE was geplant ist, wäre ich dabei .... hab Heimaturlaub ;-)


----------



## Zep2008 (9. Oktober 2009)

So wie es bis jetzt ausschaut hat der Wettergott mit uns am Sonntag erbarmen. Fürs flache, also Freiamt oder Kaiserstuhl ist die Regenwarscheinlichkeit am geringsten, schau wir mal, ist ja noch ein weilchen Zeit.
Wenn ihr keine Gewalttour (2000hm,80km) vorhabt komme ich gerne mit.
Muss noch etwas langsam machen, Fäden kommen erst am Montag raus.

Stefan


----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2009)

am samstag geht,s zum kandel bike cup.
start 14uhr am altersbach.
info unter SC KANDEL

gruss aufgeht,s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (9. Oktober 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> am samstag geht,s zum kandel bike cup.
> start 14uhr am altersbach.
> info unter SC KANDEL
> 
> gruss aufgeht,s



Es gibt dafür ein extra Thema. Du musst das nicht überall posten.


----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2009)

muss halt etwas werbung betreiben.
sonst stehen wir morgen,bei dem wetter,
ziemlich alleine da.....


----------



## make65 (9. Oktober 2009)

Möglich. Habe auch überlegt mitzufahren, aber bei dem Wetter...


----------



## mary81 (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute,

würde gerne am sonntag mitfahren, muß aber kurzfristig entscheiden, . ich habe besuch, und da muß ich schauen, ob ich mich dann aus dem staub machen kann. 
ich melde mich dann am samstag abend.

gruß marie


----------



## hotzemott (9. Oktober 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> muss halt etwas werbung betreiben.
> sonst stehen wir morgen,bei dem wetter,
> ziemlich alleine da.....



Na, Hauptsache ihr bekommt die drei Podestplätze voll, sonst siehts bisserl komisch aus


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wetter sieht mal gar nicht so schlecht aus. Im Schwarzwald immer noch größere Niderschlagswarscheinlichkeit. 

*Da schlage ich mal vor:
Vierburgenweg, Hünsersdel, Gescheid, usw.
Treffpunkt:10.00 Uhr Bf Denzlingen
* 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (10. Oktober 2009)

klingt gut 

ich bin dabei


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann bis Morgen


----------



## make65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

das WE steht vor der Tür, und es sieht nach gutem Bikewetter aus. Ich würde gerne am Samstag mal wieder Schaui-Rappeneck-Studentenweg fahren.

Wer hat Lust? Treffpunkt Sa 11 Uhr Schwabentor.

Für Sonntag können wir dann auch noch was ausmachen...


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Oktober 2009)

Samstag, sehr gut!
Bin dabei.


----------



## make65 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Wildkatze? Muss jetzt doch langsam mal ausgeführt werden.


----------



## alex76 (23. Oktober 2009)

...5,3 Sonnenstunden  Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leut,
Sonntagstour  *13.00 Uhr* Denzlingen Bahnhof, wir fahren eine kleine Glottertäler Runde, auch bei nicht so tollem Wetter.

*Winterzeitumstellung!!!*

Stefan


----------



## mary81 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich komme mit. regnen soll es morgen nachmittag ja nicht 

gruß marie


----------



## hotzemott (24. Oktober 2009)

Noch immer nix mitbekommen, ob das TigerHeli schon fährt... 
Werd morgen auch mitkommen.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## sap (24. Oktober 2009)

nabend zusammen. wollte demnächst auch mal mit euch mit, habe aber schiss etwas zu faul/untrainiert zu sein 

was ist denn bei euch eine "kleine runde"? 
vielleicht überlege ichs mir morgen noch spontan, je nach wetter und antwort..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo sap,
faul oder untraniert, dann ist die Tour Morgen genau das richtige für dich.
Kannst es nach der Hälfte auch aus dem Tal rausrollen lassen.

Stefan


----------



## mary81 (25. Oktober 2009)

wettertechnisch sieht es im moment noch nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## make65 (25. Oktober 2009)

Das wird noch. Sonnig wird's halt eher nicht, aber trocken reicht ja.


----------



## sap (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 
also dann würd ich einfach mal vorbeikommen, wenn das erlaubt ist 
Käme allerdings erst um 13:12 am BHF in Denzlingen an, reicht das?
Grüße sappel


----------



## make65 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden warten...


----------



## Freecastle (8. November 2009)

Mensch, was ist denn hier los - ist es euch zu kalt geworden zum biken 

@ Zep2008
Was macht dein orangener Tiger ??? schon im Einsatz gehabt ???


Schöne Grüße 

Chris


----------



## Red Hawkeye (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ein kleiner Motivationsschub zum Winterfahren kann ja der Winterpokal sein. Da ich ja schon mit einigen von Euch letzten Winter gefahren bin, kann man es ja in diesem Jahr auch im Team machen. Falls jemand Lust hat, die Materialschoner suchen noch Mitglieder. Der Link zur Winterpokal Site ist oben in der Titelleiste.Zu fünft macht es einfach mehr Spass. 

Ansonsten wäre ich für eine Halbtagestour am Samstag oder Sonntag zu haben. Das Wetter soll ja nochmal richtig mild werden.

Gruß

RH


----------



## Zep2008 (13. November 2009)

So Mädels und die richtigen Mädels, jetzt ist es ja wieder wärmer.
Wie sieht es den mit einer Tour am Samstag *und* Sonntag aus.
Am Samstag sollte man früh aufbrechen da es höchstwarscheinlich Mittags regnet.
Deshalb schlage ich mal vor 10 Uhr. Jenachdem wer mitfährt, Denzlingen Bhf oder Schwabentor.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (13. November 2009)

Samstag hab ich keine Zeit, Sonntag bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (13. November 2009)

...wenn das Wetter mitmacht, komm ich am Sonntag auch mit. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir dann so früh wie möglich starten, da es für den Nachmittag wieder nach Regen aussieht.

Auf einen einigermaßen trockenen Sonntag, Alexandra


----------



## mary81 (14. November 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...wenn das Wetter mitmacht, komm ich am Sonntag auch mit.



ich bin ebenfalls dabei, wenn es nicht schon am Morgen regnet.


----------



## alex76 (14. November 2009)

Ist 10 Uhr am Schwabentor für alle ok? Wir könnten ja mal wieder St. Peter  Buchenbach fahren. 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (14. November 2009)

alex76 schrieb:


> Ist 10 Uhr am Schwabentor für alle ok?



Passt 



> Wir könnten ja mal wieder St. Peter  Buchenbach fahren.



Passt auch 

Bis morgen....


----------



## hotzemott (14. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei...

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## opossumjaeger (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ihr mich noch mitnehmt, dann würd ich zumindest die ersten Meter auch mit rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (14. November 2009)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ihr mich noch mitnehmt, dann würd ich zumindest die ersten Meter auch mit rollen.



Schön dass Du wieder fit bist 

Natürlich nehmen wir Dich wieder mit.


----------



## opossumjaeger (14. November 2009)

prima, dann bis morgen


----------



## Red Hawkeye (14. November 2009)

Bin auch gerne dabei. Gruß, RH


----------



## Zep2008 (14. November 2009)

ich auch, bis morgen


----------



## make65 (19. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

im Moment sieht's wettertechnisch eher so aus, dass der Samstag geeigneter für eine Tour ist.

Also wer hat Zeit und Lust am Samstag zum Kälblescheuer zu fahren? Für den Hinweg würde ich vorschlagen links am Schönberg entlang, dann haben wir schon am Anfang ein bischen Trail. 

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwabentor. Licht mitbringen ist glaub ich auch keine schlechte Idee.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (19. November 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Licht mitbringen ist glaub ich auch keine schlechte Idee.



Wird gemacht 

Bis Samstag,
Bertram


----------



## Red Hawkeye (20. November 2009)

10:00 Uhr Abfahrt? Licht mitbringen? Wie lang ist denn die Tour?


----------



## make65 (20. November 2009)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt? Licht mitbringen? Wie lang ist denn die Tour?



Naja, ich glaub sowas um 70 km und 1500 hm. Aber da wir ja auch bergauf viel Trail fahren zieht sich's halt ein wenig. Ich denke dass wir so etwa um 14 Uhr am Kälblescheuer sein könnten, dort 1 Stunde Pause und der Heimweg geht auch so 2,5 Stunden. --> ca. 17:30 wieder in Freiburg. Lohnt sich aber, da knapp die Hälfte der Tour auf trails verläuft.*)

*) Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## opossumjaeger (20. November 2009)

was haltet ihr vom hinweg über schaui - gießhübel - westweg bis belchen und dann zur kälblescheuer? wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind ein paar von euch schonmal so gefahren. dürften auf jeden fall mehr hm sein, aber für euch machbar und ich....brauche herausforderungen 

ich fänd die tour halt net schlecht, weil sie schon bissl anspruchsvoller ist, es am sa noch lang genug hell sein dürfte und wahrscheinlich solche touren aufgrund von schnee bald nicht mehr möglich sein werden.


----------



## make65 (20. November 2009)

Mal schauen...könnte zeitlich aber ein bischen eng werden. Glaube nicht, dass wir dann vor 15 Uhr am Kälblescheuer sind. Und dann wirds auf den Trails runter schon ein wenig dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (21. November 2009)

Klasse Tag heute für die Kälblescheuertour! Die optischen Highlights vor Ort haben wir zwar bisserl vermisst, aber die Kuchen waren wie immer perfekt. Und das Licht war auch nicht umsonst dabei...

Für morgigen Sonntag sieht es zwar im Moment nicht nach eindeutig trockenem Wetter aus, aber falls es morgen früh nicht zu mau ist könnten wir trotzdem ne gemütliche Runde bei noch recht milden Temperaturen fahren. Angedacht ist Schaui und Abfahrt über die Rappenecker Hütte.

*Treffpunkt morgen, Sonntag,  11 Uhr am Schwabentor. *

Bis hoffentlich morgen,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (22. November 2009)

Ich denke wir können heute fahren. Wir wohl höchstens ein bischen nieseln.

Ich bin um 11 am Schwabentor.


----------



## hotzemott (22. November 2009)

Denke auch, dass das heute passt.

Bis nachher!


----------



## make65 (28. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für morgen siehts wettertechnisch ja auch wieder gut aus.  Ich würde gerne nochmal Kandelhighway - Präs-Thoma-Weg fahren. 

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich 10 Uhr Schwabentor vor.

Wer kommt mit? Oder gibt's andere Vorschläge?

Martin


----------



## hotzemott (28. November 2009)

Hast Recht, für morgen sieht es gar nicht schlecht aus. Hatte gerade schon überlegt, ob wir eventuell noch über Raimartihof und Stuibenwasen Notschrei Schaui fahren könnten, aber bei Kandel-Highway-Kandel-PräsiThoma wär ich auf alle Fälle dabei 

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## mary81 (28. November 2009)

hi

also richtung schaui würd ich gerne mal wieder fahren. aber ich glaub, da ward ihr letztens (rappenecker hütte). kandel ist mir morgen zu weit.

gruß

marie


----------



## Mudge (4. Dezember 2009)

Servus!

Wer von euch Freiburgern weiß, wie es mit Schnee aufm Rosskopf/Kandelhöhenweg ausschaut?

Wir wollen am Samstag von Freiburg aufn Kandel hinab ins Glottertal. Kandel is zwar relativ eingeschneit, die Abfahrt auf der Westseite sollte aber machbar sein...

Greetz


----------



## opossumjaeger (4. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Wer von euch Freiburgern weiß, wie es mit Schnee aufm Rosskopf/Kandelhöhenweg ausschaut?



Rosskopf ist schneefrei, ich vermute, dass der KHW bis St. Peter auch fahrbar sein wird. Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## Zep2008 (4. Dezember 2009)

Schnee auf dem Kandel,schau da:                    http://www.kandelblick.de/webcamframe.htm

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (4. Dezember 2009)

im moment scheint die sonne.
schätze mal,das die glottertäler seite komplett schneefrei
sein wird.von norden (waldkirch)liegt nur ganz oben
e bisserl schnee....
wünsche euch ne schöne tour.
könnt sein das wir ebenfalls dort sind.


----------



## Mudge (4. Dezember 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Schnee auf dem Kandel,schau da: http://www.kandelblick.de/webcamframe.htm
> 
> Stefan


 


			
				Mudge schrieb:
			
		

> Kandel is zwar relativ eingeschneit, die Abfahrt auf der Westseite sollte aber machbar sein...






Wetter sollte halten, ggf. ist gegen abend Regen angesagt. Aber endlich ma wieder ne lange Tour. Wer mitwill, gibt bescheid. ca. 50km, 1500-1600hm. los gehts von zähringen


----------



## Zep2008 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wann fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## opossumjaeger (4. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Wer mitwill, gibt bescheid.



ich würde sehr gern. nur leider ist mein bike momentan nicht einsatzbereit


----------



## make65 (4. Dezember 2009)

Erst Mann kaputt, dann Bike kaputt. Was machst Du denn?


----------



## opossumjaeger (4. Dezember 2009)

lager an der schwinge müssen getauscht werden. und zu meinem pech hat sich die schraube/der stift festgefressen und mir ist beim öffnen der schraubenkopf angebrochen. hab jetzt bei hai angefragt, ob die mir eine schicken können....wenn jemand ne schnellere lösungsieht, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (4. Dezember 2009)

Zep008 schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr denn?



werden so 10 rum starten...zu zweit bis jetzt, beide 23 und mit canyon am's. kondition und technik im fortgeschrittenen-bereich 
bist gerne willkommen!


----------



## hotzemott (5. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich hätt ich morgen Lust auf ne gemütliche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Tour. Könnt einfach wieder Kandel Highway bis St. Peter und über Wolfsteige oder Lindenberg ins 3samtal sein. Schaui-Level sieht auf den Webcams noch bisserl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lastig aus. Sicher ist morgen früh noch mal ein Blick auf die Vorhersage angebracht, aber so wie's ausschaut könnte es mit ner Tour passen bis morgen Abend der Regen kommt.

Treffpunkt Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## make65 (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenns Wetter passt bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## Mudge (5. Dezember 2009)

Präsi-Thoma-Weg vom Kandel simma heute u.a. gefahrn.

Also der Trail vom Kandel-Gipfel ging heute super. Zwar noch Schnee, aber nich viel...dafür aber gut gefroren das zeuch, daher auch nicht rutschig. in der mitte war alles trocken, vor der schwarzwald-klinik wurds dann allerdings matschig. aber nochmal gut gebolzt...un das im dezember!


----------



## hotzemott (6. Dezember 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Sonntag 10 Uhr am Schwabentor.








-Tour findet NICHT statt.

Schönen Sonntag trotzdem!
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (6. Dezember 2009)

Schade .... wollte unangemeldet als Knecht-Ruprecht der Tour beiwohnen ..... 

Dann leg ich mich eben wieder ins Bett !!!

Schönen Sonntag euch allen noch.


----------



## make65 (12. Dezember 2009)

Morgen scheint es ja, zumindest von oben, trocken zu bleiben. Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Tour? Ich denke bis zum Kohlerhau oder KHW sollte bei der Schneelage möglich sein.

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schwabentor.

Grüße Martin


----------



## hotzemott (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

hätte grundsätzlich auch Lust auf ne kleinere Tour. Wenn ich mir so die  Webcams von St.Peter anschaue sieht das noch nicht so maximal lecker aus. Daher ist bei mir heut morgen schon der Gedanke an den sonnigen Kaiserstuhl aufgekommen. Bin aber letztlich flexibel und ich denke so viel Schnee liegt noch nicht. Wenns über Nacht noch gefriert ist KHW oder Kohlerau vermutlich auch gut möglich.

Bis morgen,
Bertram


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerade vom Rossi.
3cm Schnee, im Trail keiner.
Beim hochfahren gehts ja noch aber runter. Bei 2°C alles patsche naß, das muß nicht sein. So eine Sauerei. Ich habe freiwillig im Garten geduscht! Wenn es gefriert ist es auf jedenfall netter.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (12. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerade vom Kandel. Bis über 900m problemlos fahrbar, den Rest bin ich dann auf der Straße hoch. Runter gings bis auf 1100m schiebend, danach ein wenig schneesurfen, soo arg nass wars nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin, 

Eiskalte Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle. Verweile vom 25.12.09 - 09.01.09 wieder in Freiburg. 

Hätte richtig lust mit euch eine "kleine" Tour zu fahren auf den 30.12. oder 31.12. .... 
bezeichnender Weise als JAHRESABSCHLUSSFAHRT  


Was haltet Ihr davon und wie ist die Resonanz ???

Christian


----------



## make65 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis zum 03.01.10 Urlaub. Bin also in der Zeit ab und an mit dem Bike unterwegs. 

Eine Jahresabschlussfahrt sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen. Bin also dabei. Vielleicht wie letztes Jahr 4-Burgenweg und Hünersedel? Oder ist das den Freiburgern zu weit?

Schönes fest an alle, falls man sich nicht mehr sieht...

Martin


----------



## opossumjaeger (19. Dezember 2009)

ich wäre auch für ne abschlusstour. was genau, würde ich je nach wetter eher kurzfristig entscheiden. schwarzwald bringt meiner meinung nach bei der aktuellen situation nix. aber bis zum jahresende kann sich ja noch viel tun. kaiserstuhl wäre sicher auch ne alternative.

ich bin ab 30.12. wieder hier. für mich kämen also die letzten zwei tage in frage. wünsch euch erstmal ein schönes weihnachtsfest!


----------



## hotzemott (24. Dezember 2009)

Werde die letzten Tage im Jahr auch hier sein und würde natürlich ne Tour zum Ende des Jahres auch sehr nett finden. Mal schaun, wie die Bedingungen dann sind...

Wünsche allen einstweilen schöne, entspannte Feiertage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße, Bertram


----------



## make65 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder ist ein Jahr mit vielen schönen Touren vergangen. Der harte Kern ist geblieben, wir durften auch hin und wieder neue Leute bei unseren Touren begrüßen. 

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf das nächste Jahr und hoffe dass wir wieder einige schöne gemeinsame Aktionen auf die Beine stellen...

Allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Da ich auch bis zum 3. Januar Urlaub habe hoffe ich natürlich auf trockenes Wetter, damit noch die eine oder andere kleine Wintertour starten kann.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. Dezember 2009)

Besten Dank für die vielen guten Wünsche, denen ich mich gerne anschließe  Euch allen ein schönes Fest und erholsame Tage. Gerne wäre ich auch wieder auf der gemeinsamen Jahresabschlussfahrt dabei. Allerdings habe ich gerade die Grippe  auskuriert und saß schon fast vier Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike   Falls also der Schwerpunkt auf 'gemütliche Tour' liegt, fahre ich gerne mit   Viele Grüße, RH


----------



## alex76 (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch allen ebenfalls 

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN

...und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour im schönen Freiburg 

Bis bald mal wieder, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

für morgen sieht das Wetter nochmal gut aus. Trocken und nicht zu kalt. Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Tour? Wir könnten z.B. bis zum Kohlerhau fahren und ab dort blaue Raute runter.

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schwabentor.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (26. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Tour hört sicht gut an. Ich bin dabei. 
Gruß, RH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo allerseits!

ich hoffe, ihr habt das weihnachtsfest gut überstanden und müsst euch auch noch paar gramm vom laib fahren. wettertechnisch wird wohl nur der 31. in frage kommen. wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Freecastle (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, hier .... 

Wenn es ein gemütlicher Abstecher bei Plusgraden werden sollte, würde ich einen Einweggrill beisteuern, den wir auf dem Gipfel zünftig mit einer Wurst verfeuern können.


----------



## hotzemott (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch hier ... 

Gemütlicher Abstecher bei Plusgraden klingt gut.
An Silvester hätte ein später Nightride auf eines der Aussichtsplätzchen um Freiburg eigentlich auch mal seinen Reiz, ne Tour bei Sonne wär aber auch schon ganz nett...

Bis morgen
Bertram


----------



## opossumjaeger (30. Dezember 2009)

so mädels. ich komme gerade von nem dreistündigen ausritt zurück. ich kann nur hoffen, dass es morgen von oben nicht so nass wird. 

moonlight-tour klingt gut. kybfelsen und blaue raute sind dafür wahrsch. prädestiniert. wird aber beimir nix. hab abends schon was vor. 

für die tagestour hätte ich an die höfener hütte oder stegen-gelbe raute bis khw und khw über rossi zurück. was denkt ihr?

würstchen klingt auch gut. ich bringe brötchen mit. oder die höfener hütte hat noch auf ?!?


----------



## Red Hawkeye (30. Dezember 2009)

Höfener Hütte hört sich gut an. Da war ich noch nie. Wie lang wäre denn die Tour? Falls das Weter stimmt, finde ich die Idee mit dem Grill super. Ich würde auch noch einen Liter heisssen Glühwein beisteuern. Damit es dann auch richtig entspannt bergab geht


----------



## opossumjaeger (30. Dezember 2009)

Höfener Hütte von FR aus ca. 2 h Fahrzeit. Bergab gehts dann entsprechend schneller. Hab gerade mal geguckt. Die Hütte ist nicht mehr bewirtet. Macht aber nix, wenn wir entsprechend vorbereitet sind.

Dann würde ich als Treffpunkt morgen 10:30 Uhr, Schwabentor vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wo nehmt Ihr nur den Optimismus her, dass es morgen trocken wird? Egal, ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich morgen Zeit habe. 

Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen, wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (30. Dezember 2009)

Treffpunkt morgen 10:30 Uhr, Schwabentor. Ich bin dabei


----------



## mary81 (30. Dezember 2009)

hallo ihr,

ich wünsche euch allen morgen einen schönen silvesterabend!
feiert schön ins neue jahr und bis bald

marie


----------



## Freecastle (31. Dezember 2009)

Also, Grill bleibt bei dem Wetter besser zu Hause. Den heben wir für Sonnenschein auf ;-)

Freu mich schon auf die Schlammschacht !!!


----------



## Red Hawkeye (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf leeren Magen ist Glühwein dann doch nicht so ideal. Schlage vor ein nettes Plätzchen zur Einkehr unterwegs zu suchen.


----------



## hotzemott (31. Dezember 2009)

Bin heute nicht am Start, bei mir läuft seit gestern die Nase schon indoors.

Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour und spart euch den Rutsch für heut Abend auf.

Bis bald wieder,
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (31. Dezember 2009)

Schön "NASS" wars heute 

Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch und hoffe das wir uns gleich Anfang 2010 
für die erste gemeinsamme Ausfahrt wieder einfinden werden 

Und nun .... PROST NEUJAHR !!!


----------



## Mudge (1. Januar 2010)

Gutes Neues!

Weiß jemand wie die Lage am Schauinsland aussieht? Würd morgen evtl. von Freiburg hoch...sind die Trails vereist und wie siehts mit dem Schnee aus?

Thx!


----------



## Freecastle (1. Januar 2010)

Da es bis gerade eben noch geschneit hat, dürftest du bei den wiedrigen Bedingungen nicht wirklich viel Spass dabei haben. 
Zudem ist für den Freiburger Raum noch eine Wetterwarnung raus. 
Schneefall bis ins Flachland über die ganze Nacht. 

schaust du hier


----------



## Mudge (2. Januar 2010)

Oha, bei uns sind heute nacht auch 7-8cm Neuschnee runter. War gestern nur ne Überlegung, da es bei uns schon komplett Schneefrei war 

Aber thx für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,
wer hat denn Lust auf eine Schneeschuhtour am WE?
Hätte da einen ganzen Sack voller guter Touren.

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (19. Januar 2010)

...hast du zufällig auch nen ganzen Sack voller Schneeschuhe zum Ausleihen übrig?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (19. Januar 2010)

Muß mal im Keller schauen ob da noch was brauchbares für dich dabei ist.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo, also ich wäre auch gerne dabei.Falls in Deinem Keller keine Schneeschuhe mehr hast, kann man sich die eigentlich auch irgendwo leihen? Wie lang willst Du denn unterwegs sein?
Gruß, RH


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Januar 2010)

5-6 Paar kann ich auftreiben, bei den Stöcken sieht es eher schlechter aus.
Gehzeit ca.3-4 Stunden +Anfahrt +Pausen, so wie ne Bike Tour halt auch.

Stefan


----------



## Red Hawkeye (20. Januar 2010)

Ja super und besten Dank. Ich bin dabei. Kann ich eigentlich auch LL-Ski-Stöcke benutzen? Falls nicht, hast Du vielleicht eine Kaufempfehlung?


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Januar 2010)

LL-Stöcke gehen zur Not sind aber wenn sie dir für LL passen zu lang.
Am besten Teleskopstöcke. Oder Alpine die sind deutlich kürzer als LL.

Stefan


----------



## Freecastle (21. Januar 2010)

@ Red Hawkeye

Leihen kannst du Schneeschuhe und Stöcke bei:
- Sport Kiefer / Schwarzwaldstraße (beim Uni-Stadion)
- Sport Bohny / Klarastraße (beim E-Werk)
- und evtl. bei dem Sportgeschäft im Stühlinger (beim Lederleplatz) 

Wenn du nur Stöcke kaufen willst, dann probier es doch mal in der Sport Fundgrube neben Extra-Tour .... ist ja fast vor deiner Haustür 

Wünsch euch mächtig viel Spaß bei eurem "Abenteuer" Schneeschuhwandern


----------



## Red Hawkeye (21. Januar 2010)

@ Freecastle
Super, vielen Dank! 

@ Stefan
Ich habe jetzt passende Stöcke  Laut Kachelmann sieht das Wetter am Samstag ganz gut aus, allerdings auch recht warm. Was ist denn Dein Vorschlag?

Gruß, RH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (22. Januar 2010)

Samstag sieht doch super aus, auf dem Feldberg max +1°C unten im Nebel ist es auch nicht wärmer. 

@RH,
wir können dich in Freiburg abholen, mitnehmen, fahren dann ins St,Wilhelmer Tal oder zum Stollenbach, so um 11 Uhr?

@Alex,
wie siehts aus, sollen wir dich am Bahnhof abholen?

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (22. Januar 2010)

Wetter sieht doch super aus  Schneewanderung bei gefühlten -16 Grad, Wind und Nebel hatte ich schon...

Wollt ihr mit dem Auto fahren?

@ Stefan: schreib dir noch ne PM!


LG, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Januar 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> Wetter sieht doch super aus
> Wollt ihr mit dem Auto fahren?



Ja


----------



## Red Hawkeye (22. Januar 2010)

> @RH,
> wir können dich in Freiburg abholen, mitnehmen, fahren dann ins St,Wilhelmer Tal oder zum Stollenbach, so um 11 Uhr?



Gerne, vielen Dank! Ich wohne in der Innenstadt. Kommt Ihr da durch, dass wir uns treffen können? Irgendeine Präferenz?


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Januar 2010)

@RH, Alex ist um 11 Uhr am Hbf, dann fahren wir die B31 nach Kirchzarten.
Also such dir was aus.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (22. Januar 2010)

ok, ich komme auch zum Hauptbahnhof am Samstag um 11.00. Ich schicke Dir noch eine PM mit meiner Handynummer. Gruß, RH


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Bild doch noch gefunden


----------



## mary81 (6. Februar 2010)

hey leute,

sieht klasse aus, und das wetter hat bei eurer tour offensichtlich auch migespielt.  ich war den ganzen januar malad, weswegen ich gar nicht mehr ins forum geschaut hab.

lg marie


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Februar 2010)

Wie schaut´s aus mit einer Tour am Samstag?
So hoch geht es sicher noch nicht. Aber Freiamt, Hünersedel oder Kaiserstuhl sollte schon machbar sein.
War am Montag fast auf dem Hünersedel, der Schneematsch sollte bei diesen Temperaturen bis zum WE weg sein.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gerade in der Endphase einer hartnäckigen Erkältung, das wird am Samstag bei mir leider noch nichts.

Aber wie wär's bei passendem Wetter nächste Woche mal mit einem kleinen Nightride? Mir ist inzwischen nämlich auch ne geeignete Lampe zugeflogen....


----------



## Red Hawkeye (26. Februar 2010)

N'Abend - also ich wäre für ne gemütliche Einrollrunde 2010 zu haben. Nur müsste ich spätestens gegen 15:00 wieder in Freiburg sein. Gruß, RH


----------



## kopfnikka67 (26. Februar 2010)

2 Tage früher gepostet und ich wäre mit.

Nun wirds halt ne gemütliche Runde mit Sohnemann, so langsam an die Trails gewöhnen den Jungen 

Uwe

PS.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (28. Februar 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Aber wie wär's bei passendem Wetter nächste Woche mal mit einem kleinen Nightride? Mir ist inzwischen nämlich auch ne geeignete Lampe zugeflogen....



 ja super, ich bin dabei! Ich könnte Montag oder Dienstag. Gruß, RH


----------



## make65 (28. Februar 2010)

Dienstag hab ich keine Zeit, aber Montag passt. Welche Zeit? 19:00 Schwabentor?


----------



## Red Hawkeye (28. Februar 2010)

ok, 19:00 Schwabentor am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (28. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt auf meinen ersten Nightride... bis morgen.


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Februar 2010)

so wie es bis jetzt ausschaut komme ich auch mit.

Stefan


----------



## darkdesigner (2. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche ein lebendes GPS-Gerät für den Raum Freiburg-Feldberg. Da Eigenlob stinkt, dürfen auch gerne andere diesen vorschlagen 

Es geht um eine Tourenbegleitung vom Freiburger Hbf zum Feldberg und zurück. Genauer Termin steht auch schon, Freitag, 11.Juni 2010, 800 Hauptbahnhof Freiburg. 

Die Strecke sollte bergauf nicht zu traillastig sein, möglichst kurz sein, aber trotzdem nur moderate Steigungen zwischen 3-8% aufweisen. Hört sich jetzt sehr nach Forstautobahn (oder Asphalt) an, wäre ok, muss aber nicht nur sein. Bergab würden mir schnelle Trails, welche nicht allzu technisch sind, entgegen kommen. 

Rückkehr am Bahnhof ist für 12:00 Uhr anvisiert. Ich hoffe die 4h sind realistisch?

Es grüßt
dd


----------



## make65 (2. März 2010)

Freiburg - Feldberg - Freiburg in 4 Stunden? Nie im Leben, es sei denn Du heisst Karl Platt.

Ausserdem ist der Feldberg nun wirklich nicht das richtige Ziel für Deine Ansprüche. Ich würde Dir den Schauinsland empfehlen, das könnte in 4 Stunden zu machen sein, wenn Du begauf schnell bist und einen entsprechend schnellen Guide findest.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. März 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Bergab würden mir schnelle Trails, welche nicht allzu technisch sind, entgegen kommen.



D.h Waldautobahn 

4Std Feldberg , leider ist unser Feldberg etwas höher und steiler als Eurer im Taunus  und somit wie make sagt nur für Profs in der Zeit machbar.
Schaui hingegen klappt zeitlich gut. 
Allerdings musst du mit Steigungen teils bis ca. 18% schon mal rechnen.
Es geht ja fast gleich direkt vom Bahnhof bergauf 1000hm.

Uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (2. März 2010)

Die Strecke sollte bergauf nicht zu traillastig sein, möglichst kurz sein, aber trotzdem nur moderate Steigungen zwischen 3-8% aufweisen. Hört sich jetzt sehr nach Forstautobahn (oder Asphalt) an, wäre ok, muss aber nicht nur sein. Bergab würden mir schnelle Trails, welche nicht allzu technisch sind, entgegen kommen.

Das widerspricht sich aber, entweder kurz und steil oder....  1400hm kommen schon zusammen



Ich denke das müsste in 4 Std zu schaffen sein.
Aber nicht wie wir es jemals fahren werden.

Auf Straße B31 über Bärental 44km einfach.

33km über Kirchzarten, Zastler, Rinken, Raimati, FB, Stollenbach, Zastler, FR.

aber immer 1400hm.

Wem´s spaßmacht, mit Sicherheit ohne mich.

Stefan


----------



## darkdesigner (2. März 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die ersten Einwürfe, hier noch ein paar Details: Ich habe leider nicht mehr Zeit, da ich von den Anbindungen der Deutschen Bahn abhängig bin und an dem Tag anschließend noch Verpflichtungen habe. Den Schauinsland bin ich schon gefahren, es geht um die Bezwingung der höchsten Erhebung BWs. Ich werde mit meinem M5 und Gepäckträger+Taschen unterwegs sein. Daher sind allzu technische Trails nicht drin. Ich hatte auch so 65km eingeplant, mit nem 17er Schnitt ohne Pause also machbar. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann eben Waldautobahn und/oder Straße (wobei letzteres echt doof wäre).


----------



## make65 (2. März 2010)

Also dann bleiben Dir eigentlich nur Forstwege, und auch dann ist die Zeit recht ambitioniert. Auch auf Forstwegen wirst Du um längere Stücke mit Steigungen > 10% nicht herumkommen. Und 1400 hm sinds halt. Wie viele hm schaffst Du pro Stunde mit Gepäck? 
Du musst auch erstmal durch Freiburg durch, da kannst Du schon mal wegen dem Verkehr kein Tempo bolzen - auch auf den Radwegen ist viel los.
Rechne mal mind. 1 Stunde für den Weg nach Kirchzarten und zurück, dann bleiben noch 3 Stunden fürs hoch- und runterfahren.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück für Dein Vorhaben, traue mir aber nicht zu die Tour in der vorgegebenen Zeit zu schaffen.


----------



## aufgehts (2. März 2010)

kann ich nur bestätigen....
IN DER ZEIT NICHT ZU SCHAFFEN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l--dirk--l (3. März 2010)

servus zusammen,

egal ob man das in dieser zeit absolvieren kann oder nicht, macht das wirklich spaß ? da bekommt man doch nix mit von dem rund herum  

und dann noch vor und nach der tour mit dem zug durch bawü und hessen quälen. dann doch lieber ohne verpflichtungenen am kommenden tag anreisen und die tour "genießen".

also bei meinen touren auf den feldberg, egal ob über das zastlertal oder durch das höllental (man kommt ja immer am rinken vorbei), gehört der blick vom gipfel in das umland einfach dazu. aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur zu alt... und halt auch kein "eisenschwein" 

gruß
dirk


----------



## Krischaan (3. März 2010)

Wo bleibt da der Spaß?
Solltest ausserdem auch nen Plattfuß oder sonstige außergewöhnliche Vorkommnisse mit einkalkulieren. Mit der Uhr im Nacken klingt das nicht nach einer schönen Feldbergrunde. Wär mir zu schade drum.
Gruß,
Krischan

edit: --dirk-- war schneller


----------



## Zep2008 (3. März 2010)

Nightride gefällig?

Wer hat Lust, heute Abend?

Ich schlage mal Bhf Denzlingen vor, 17.30 Uhr

Stefan


----------



## make65 (3. März 2010)

Heute nicht, aber morgen....


----------



## opossumjaeger (4. März 2010)

wie lange fahrt ihr nachts? ich trau mich momentan nicht länger als ne stunde, weil ich nicht weiß, wie lang mein akku mitmacht. und im dunkeln runter fahren macht keinen spaß...


----------



## Zep2008 (4. März 2010)

Ach so, der Akku der Leuchte

heute 17.00Uhr   Bhf Denzlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (4. März 2010)

Runter geht's nicht länger wie eine Stunde. Und hoch kannste Deinen Akku schonen, wenn Du zwischen uns fährst siehste genug.

Oder ich geb Dir meine Sigma fürs hochfahren und als Notreserve für runter.


----------



## goopher (5. März 2010)

Hätte Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour evtl am WE. Nehmt ihr auch einen nicht sooooo voll durchtrainierten nach der winterpause mit ?

Grüße


----------



## make65 (5. März 2010)

Wenn hier Touren angesagt kann jeder mitfahren. Man merkt ja dann ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## Riderman (5. März 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für die ersten Einwürfe, hier noch ein paar Details: Ich habe leider nicht mehr Zeit, da ich von den Anbindungen der Deutschen Bahn abhängig bin und an dem Tag anschließend noch Verpflichtungen habe. Den Schauinsland bin ich schon gefahren, es geht um die Bezwingung der höchsten Erhebung BWs. Ich werde mit meinem M5 und Gepäckträger+Taschen unterwegs sein. Daher sind allzu technische Trails nicht drin. Ich hatte auch so 65km eingeplant, mit nem 17er Schnitt ohne Pause also machbar. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann eben Waldautobahn und/oder Straße (wobei letzteres echt doof wäre).



Mit der Deutschen Bahn bis Bhf Bärental, dann hoch auf den Feldi, dich nicht eriwschen lassen von den Feldberg Rangern, ansonsten nicht von 1,5 Mio. Wanderern totgeprügelt werden. Abfahrt vom Feldi, ist je nach technischen Fertigkeiten mehr oder weniger spannend.

-Spannend wäre über Hüttenwasen hinunter ins St.Wilhelmer Tal und dann aufm Teer bis nach FR/Bhf.
- weniger spannend über stübenwasen / Notschrei / Schauinsland nach FR/Bhf.

ABER: so oder so - ein ganzer Tag einzuplanen macht definitv Sinn


----------



## Zep2008 (5. März 2010)

Was ist denn an: _St.Wilhelmer Tal und dann aufm Teer bis nach FR/Bhf._ spannend?
Zugegeben der Trail ist gut, aber bissi kurz für die ganze Mühe.
Dann doch lieber aus dem W.Tal wieder hoch auf den Stübenwasen und dann wie du meinst, _weniger Spannend_ weiter???
100km geilste ST am Stück sind halt auch im Schwarzwald schwierig.


----------



## herrenfahrer (8. März 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an: _St.Wilhelmer Tal und dann aufm Teer bis nach FR/Bhf._ spannend?
> Zugegeben der Trail ist gut, aber bissi kurz für die ganze Mühe.
> Dann doch lieber aus dem W.Tal wieder hoch auf den Stübenwasen und dann wie du meinst, _weniger Spannend_ weiter???
> 100km geilste ST am Stück sind halt auch im Schwarzwald schwierig.



Dazu kommt noch, das "darkdesigner" mit Gepäcktaschen am Rad fährt.
Also Trails....ob das Spass macht..hmm


----------



## make65 (9. März 2010)

herrenfahrer schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, das "darkdesigner" mit Gepäcktaschen am Rad fährt.
> Also Trails....ob das Spass macht..hmm



Und was ist jetzt daran lustig, dass er eine Tour mit Gepäcktaschen fährt?

Dass hier manche auf Fragen anderer nur blöde Kommentare geben ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Red Hawkeye (17. März 2010)

Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride morgen/Donnerstag?


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. März 2010)

leider schon verplant bis mittwoch nächste woche....


----------



## Zep2008 (17. März 2010)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (17. März 2010)

Was hälst Du von 19 Uhr am Schwabentor?


----------



## Chris_Tox (18. März 2010)

Ich auch 

19:00 Schwabentor is OK


----------



## Zep2008 (18. März 2010)

Sorry, ich kann immer noch nicht verbindlich zusagen, da mir immer noch ein Termin reinrutschen kann. Ich könnte im 17.00 aber dann ist es kein NR mehr.

Stefan


----------



## Red Hawkeye (18. März 2010)

Tja, nun hat auch CC noch einen Termin dazwischen bekomment, so dass keiner verbindlich mitfährt. Ich werde daher *nicht *um 19:00 am Schwabentor sein.


----------



## alex76 (31. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
am Freitag solls trocken bleiben. Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner schönen Tour  gerne auch bei mir um die Ecke?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (31. März 2010)

Ich kann nicht, bin über Ostern wenns gut geht 4 Tage auf einer Tour im südlichen Schwarzwald. 

Schöne Feiertage an alle


----------



## Zep2008 (1. April 2010)

mit Schneeschuhen?
gestern, Rossi, halb 8, 0°C Schneeschauer nein Danke.


----------



## make65 (1. April 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> mit Schneeschuhen?



Nein, mit Regina


----------



## Zep2008 (1. April 2010)

auf jedenfall sind noch nicht so viele Rotsocken unterwegs.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/109080.html


viel Spass euch beiden bei Löffelstellung und eiersuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (1. April 2010)

Hi Alex,

wir sind leider auch nicht am Start. Nachdem erst Silke erkältet war habe ich jetzt diese Rolle übernommen  Mal schaun, wie schnell ich das wieder los werde, sicher aber nicht bis morgen.

Frohes Eiersuchen
Bertram

@Martin: Ihr habt wohl ordentlich Bike-Nachholbedarf? Bin gespannt auf Bericht und Bilder. Viel Spaß auf alle Fälle 





alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am Freitag solls trocken bleiben. Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner schönen Tour  gerne auch bei mir um die Ecke?
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (13. April 2010)

Nach oben schieb

So, das nächste Wochenende wid endlich warm. 
Der Schnee in den Höhenlagen ist auch auf ein erträgliches Maß geschmolzen.

*Es ist jetzt absolut notwendig das wir eine Tour fahren.*


----------



## opossumjaeger (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letztes Wochenende unterwegs. Bis 1050 m war es schneefrei. Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## make65 (14. April 2010)

Volle Zustimmung. Ich war am Sonntag auf'm Kandel. Bis auf  ein paar Meter im oberen Teil war der Damenpfad schneefrei. Präs.-Thoma-Weg sollte daher auch kein Problem sein.

Also am Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Tour.


----------



## Zep2008 (14. April 2010)

Dann unterbereite ich euch mal einen Vorschlag, selbstverständlich mit hohen bis sehr hohen Singeltrailanteil:

Treffpunkt Bhf Denzlingen 11:00 Uhr, Kandel, PTW, Glotterbad, Nesselplatz, Rossi und auf ein Bierchen zur Zähringer Burg.
Müsste für den Anfang reichen.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (14. April 2010)

Wenn ich kein Bier trinken muss, bin ich dabei. Reichen tut das für den Anfang sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (14. April 2010)

Da gibt es auch Käsekuchen.


----------



## Chris_Tox (14. April 2010)

Jep, ab gestern war endlich Schauinsland Rappeneck rauf frei bis Gipfel 1200m , also fahrbar


----------



## alex76 (14. April 2010)

Saison-Einstiegs-Berg-hochschleich-Zeit-spielt-keine-Rolle-Tour? Dann komm ich mit


----------



## make65 (14. April 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> Saison-Einstiegs-Berg-hochschleich-Zeit-spielt-keine-Rolle-Tour?



Genau 

Hab am Sonntag auch ziemlich lange auf den Kandel gebraucht.

Und bin schon sehr gespannt auf dein neues Bike


----------



## Freecastle (14. April 2010)

Hoffe Ihr trainiert jetzt nicht alle schon wie ab für`s Wochenende und seit übernächstes dann so richtig fit  
Will am 01.Mai nicht umsonst mein Bike nach Freiburg mitbringen um euch dann nur von hinten zu sehen ....



Da wird wohl auch mein absolviertes Höhentrainingslager im Februar nichts nutzen ... 
























Viel Spaß euch am WE, egal wohin es auch gehen mag


----------



## make65 (15. April 2010)

Jetzt bin ich so froh, daß dieses weisse Zeugs endlich weg ist, und dann kommst Du mit Bildern vom Schneehotel....

Schaut aber nett aus.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. April 2010)

Fahre morgen auf dem KHW nach Oppenau, eher cc-mäßig, jemand Lust mitzufahren.
Habe ein Schuttle am Abend nach WK.

Stefan


----------



## opossumjaeger (16. April 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Fahre morgen auf dem KHW nach Oppenau, eher cc-mäßig, jemand Lust mitzufahren.
> Habe ein Schuttle am Abend nach WK.
> 
> Stefan



führt denn der khw bis nach oppenau???


----------



## Zep2008 (16. April 2010)

nein nach Oberkirch, mußt halt am Moosturm rechts abbiegen.


----------



## opossumjaeger (16. April 2010)

wieviele km? hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. April 2010)

Warum sowas nicht mal morgens unter der Woche, da ist Sohnemann in der Schule und ich kuriere ja nicht jeden Tag 
Jaja die Arbeit kommt nun.... 
Aber wird auch mal wieder so gott will am WE klappen.
Wünsch euch viel spass 
Uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (16. April 2010)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> wieviele km? hm?



140km 5500hm,  hin und her, Schuttle is nichtdes fahren die in Amerika auch jeden Tag.

Spass beiseite: Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr habe, rolle ich einfach ins Rheintal zum nächsten Bf. 
Wenn du auf dem KHW bleibst bis Oberkirch sind es ca.2800hm 90km, ich binn die Strecke letzes Jahr ein mal gefahren.
Ab Oberkirch in 1.20std mit der Bahn nach FR.


----------



## alex76 (17. April 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Dann unterbereite ich euch mal einen Vorschlag, selbstverständlich mit hohen bis sehr hohen Singeltrailanteil:
> 
> Treffpunkt Bhf Denzlingen 11:00 Uhr, Kandel, PTW, Glotterbad, Nesselplatz, Rossi und auf ein Bierchen zur Zähringer Burg.
> Müsste für den Anfang reichen.
> ...



...steht das jetzt (morgen)?


----------



## hotzemott (17. April 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...steht das jetzt (morgen)?



Servus allerseits,
ich geh davon aus, dass das morgen so steht. Obwohl Stefan offenbar schon in bester Form ist und das heutige Projekt fast schon abschreckt werden Silke und ich uns morgen auch mal an den Start trauen. Falls es nicht so zusammenpasst können wir uns ja als Besenwagengruppe abseilen.
Freu mich auf jeden Fall, mal wieder ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren.

Bis morgen,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (17. April 2010)

Klar findet die Tour morgen statt. Hab schon fast Entzugserscheinungen von unseren gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. April 2010)

ich bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## mary81 (17. April 2010)

hi leute,

ich auch. bin schon gespannt auf alex´s neues bike und auf den tiger (oder schlummert der immer noch in der garage???   ) 

bis dann

marie


----------



## Zep2008 (17. April 2010)

Treffpunkt Bhf Denzlingen 11:00 Uhr, klar seht das noch. 
Carmen kommt auch mit. 


Bis morgen,
Stefan


Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (22. April 2010)

Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (27. April 2010)

Der 1. Mai steht in den Startlöchern und bietet sich ja förmlich an für eine gemeinsamme Ausfahrt?

Wie schaut es aus ? 

Wer ist mit dabei ?


Schöne Grüße aus Nürtingen


----------



## make65 (27. April 2010)

Wenn sich 

a) die Wetterprognose noch etwas von Regen in Richtung Sonne verschiebt

und

b) die Feierlichkeiten in den 1. Mai nicht bis in den frühen Morgen dauern

bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## Zep2008 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo, da draußen, ist da noch jemand?
Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Pfingsttour?

Stefan


----------



## make65 (20. Mai 2010)

Pfingsttour klingt sehr gut. 

Samstag muss ich arbeiten, dann ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich Sonntag, Montag oder gar an beiden Tagen kann.

Werfe auf jeden Fall mal den Kälblescheuer als Ziel ins Rennen...


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2010)

Hallihallo 

wir sind die Tage per pedes im Jura unterwex, bekanntermaßen nicht das Käsekuchenparadies, aber dafür sicher mit schönen Zeltplätzchen. Kälblescheuer? Na, esst mal nen Kuchen für mich mit!

Schöne Tage,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (21. Mai 2010)

Servus,

also Sonntag passt bei mir für 'ne Tour. 

Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Schwabentor, Tour zur Kälblescheuer.

Wer fährt mit?

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mary81 (22. Mai 2010)

also ich bin dabei 
bis morgen 

lg marie


----------



## Cyclomaniac/TB (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

treibe mich grade zum ersten Mal hier rum und würde mich morgen gerne zur Pfingsttour anschließen. Da ich mich in FR noch kaum auskenne: Wie weit ists zur Kälblescheuer und wie lang soll die Tour ungefähr gehen?

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## make65 (22. Mai 2010)

Die Tour wird ca. 60 km und 1500 - 1800hm lang sein.

In der Kälblescheuer wird eingekehrt, also Geld mitnehmen.

Wir werden den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein, ca. 17 bis 18 Uhr wieder in Freiburg.

Der Trailanteil ist hoch, bergauf und bergab. Aber einfach zu fahren.


----------



## Cyclomaniac/TB (22. Mai 2010)

Alles klar - bin am Start. Bis morgen um 10!


----------



## opossumjaeger (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schade, dass ich erst jetzt hier rein geschaut habe. jetzt ist bei euch schon alles fest oder? ich habe nämlich ne 2-tagestour westweg ostvariante von hausach nach basel geplant. würde mich freuen, wenn sich doch noch jemand anschließt.


----------



## Redshred (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo
werde mich morgen mal anschließen wenn es recht ist , muss halt mal schauen wie ich da durchhalte ist schon ein ganzes Stück für meine Verhältnisse.

 bis morgen Redshred


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich klink mich dann auch mal aus.
Fahre 2 Tage Ostweg mit Carmen, schauen wir mal wie weit wir kommen.
Euch viel Spass auf der Kälblescheuer

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

...wer hat Lust auf ne Tour am Samstag? Die Wetteraussichten sehen ja ganz gut aus 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (27. Mai 2010)

Im Moment plane ich Samstag/Sonntag noch eine Biwaktour. Sollte da nichts draus werden, bin ich dabei.

Die Sonntagstour zum Kälblescheuer war toll, habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man schlauchlos mit Milch fährt sollte man auch schauen, dass noch Milch im Reifen ist. 

Hatte beide Reifen platt, in keinem war mehr flüssige Milch. Zu Hause hats mit neuer Milch wieder wunderbar abgedichtet.


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Mai 2010)

Deshalb hat der Stefan immer ein Fläschchen Milch dabei.

Wir sind heute Abend in Badenweiler eingeladen, fahrtechnisch danach höchstwarscheinlich nicht mehr ganz einsatzfähig, übernachten wir im Dachzelt. Wollen dann gleich vor Ort starten. Auf Blauen und/oder Belchen.

Letzte Woche von Döggingen nach Säckingen war auch eine nette Sache,
einige nette Trails.
Daraus könnten wir auch mal eine Tagestour basteln.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (28. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Hat jemand mal Bock, Trails am *Belchen* zu zeigen? Fahren gerne viele Höhenmeter bergauf (kann auch Straße sein) um dann ne geile Abfahrt zu genießen (auf Enduro/Freeride Niveau, kann schnell aber auch technisch sein, oder auch beides)

Zusammengefasst: Absolut alles hoch, alles runter 

Samstag wäre geil! 

Ansonsten sind wir wieder am Schaui und am Rosskopf unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## make65 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich kenn jetzt auch keine langen Abfahrten vom Belchen. Wir sind bisher nur vom Belchen weiter auf dem Westweg Richtung Blauen gefahren. Der Weg lohnt sich, und vom Blauen gibts auch tolle Trails runter.
Auf dem Belchen sind die Trails halt auch noch extra für Biker gesperrt, da Naturschutzgebiet. Ausserdem sind am WE viele Wanderer unterwegs. Ist jetzt meiner Meinung nach nicht so das optimale Revier.

Ansonsten könnt Ihr Euch gerne anschließen, wenn hier Touren geplant sind.

Ich bin morgen allerdings nicht dabei.


----------



## opossumjaeger (28. Mai 2010)

es gibt vom haus am belchen ne sehr schöne abfahrt, gelbe raute, die glaube ich bis nach schönau ging. im oberen teil entlang der seilbahn leicht technisch mit paar spitzkehren, im unteren teil absolut flowig. auf jeden fall ne gute-laune-strecke, wenns keine oder wenig wanderer hat. also eher ne schlechtwettervariante. 

falls ihr es morgen doch wagt, dann viel spaß!


----------



## Zep2008 (30. Mai 2010)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> es gibt vom haus am belchen ne sehr schöne abfahrt, gelbe raute, die glaube ich bis nach schönau ging.




Ja, Belchen-Schönau, Ist auch beschrieben im SSW Führer vom Panico Verlag, Tour D1.

Nur die Gipfelgerion ist NT Gebiet, also bis in die zweit KehreTeerstraße oder schieben, dann ab in de ST.

@Martin, dann kennst du den nicht.
 Nordabfahrt, 1000hm ST am Stück, über Feuersteinfelsen, blaue Raute nach Münstertal, auch die ersten 100hm NT Gebiet.
auch im Panicoführer, D3.


Wir sind gestern von der Schwärze(Badenweiler) aus, über Neuenfels auf die Kälblescheuer, 
dann Sirnitz, auf dem Westweg auf den Blauen und über Prinzensitz nach Badenweiler zurück, 
der ST Anteil liegt bei gefühlten 95% einfach nur geil. 
Zwischen Kreuzweg und Badenweiler, ca. 20km, nur 2 Einzelne Wanderer!!!


----------



## Zep2008 (31. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn am Freitag Zeit?
Mir hat der Blauen am letzten Samstag so gut gefallen dass ich da gerne gleich noch mal hinn will.

Schaui-Belchen-Blauen-Badenweiler, zurück vieleicht mit der Bahn?
oder, Blauen-Münstertal.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin am Freitag dabei. 

Aber nur wenn wir zur Einkehr einen kleinen Abstecher zur Kälblescheuer machen 

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwabentor?


----------



## Zep2008 (31. Mai 2010)

Supi, klar bauen wir die Kälblescheuer mit ein.
Danach die Rampe auf den Sirnitz, mit ne´m fetten Schnitzel im Bauch

bis Freitag


----------



## Zep2008 (1. Juni 2010)

Und Donnerstag?
Da es im Gebirge doch noch sehr feucht werden kann, 
wie is es mit Kaiserstuhl?

Stefan


----------



## make65 (2. Juni 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Und Donnerstag?
> Da es im Gebirge doch noch sehr feucht werden kann,
> wie is es mit Kaiserstuhl?
> 
> Stefan



Kaiserstuhl hab ich jetzt grad keine Lust drauf, aber wie wär's mit Hühnersedel?

11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (2. Juni 2010)

@Martin
Hühnersedel ist für mich immer verbunden mit Vierburgenweg, und der macht zur Zeit keinen Spaß, da sauft man ab.
Ach ja, Carmen will mitfahren, das heißt für mich 2 Bikes putzen.
Für den Kaiserstuhl hätte ich eine tolle Strecke, neue Trails
Überredet? Noch nicht, dann muß ich noch einen drauflegen.
PM


----------



## make65 (3. Juni 2010)

Servus,

wir waren heute sehr nett im Kaiserstuhl unterwegs. Dabei haben wir und folgende Tour für Sonntag vorgestellt:

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof

Tourverlauf: Kandel, Jägerpfad nach Simonswald, Rohrhardsberg, Trail zum Hörnleberg, runter nach Bleibach.

Eckdaten: 2 lange Anstiege, 2 tolle Trailabfahrten und ein toller Trail vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg.

Ca. 70 km/ 2000 hm, dauert den ganzen Tag, bergauf wird gemütlich gefahren.

*Neue MitfahrerInnen* natürlich wie immer willkommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Martin,
da würden wir uns evt gerne anschließen 

sind drei lustige Rheinländer, die gern etwas technischer fahren wollen...

Wenn jemand morgen uns etwas rund um den Feldberg anbieten kann, sind wir auch gerne dabei, Verpflegung des Guides mit Kuchen und Weizen natürlich eingeschlossen!

Schöne gruesse
sun909


----------



## make65 (3. Juni 2010)

Wir sind morgen Richtung Belchen/Blauen unterwegs. Viele Trails, aber eher viel Flow.

Wenn Ihr Euch morgen anschließen wollt, schreibts hier rein, dann könnten wir Euch gegen 10:30 Uhr in Freiburg am Schwabentor mitnehmen. Werden auch so ca. 70km/2000hm.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2010)

Jo, das ist doch fein 

wie schnell seid ihr denn unterwegs und zu wievielen?

Sind 2m+1w und langsam-Mittel, d.h. die HM grundsätzlich kein Problem, aber nicht in Wettkampftempo...

Wohnen in Todtnau, kämen dann morgen früh rüber, wenn es vom Tempo passt.

Schöne gruesse
sun909


----------



## BiNkZ (3. Juni 2010)

Hey,

wie sind denn so eure Erfahrungen mit den Trails am Belchen, interessiert das jemanden, wenn man gleich oben am Haus aufn Trail fährt oder ist es auf jeden Fall besser ausser Sichtweite zu schieben?

Und es gibt echt ne durchgängige Trailabfahrt vom Belchen nach Schönau? Kann mir jemand sagen, wo genau in Schönau man da raus kommt? 

Ich denke ich nehme mir am Samstag mal Blauen/Belchen vor ... in der Gegend war ich noch nie mit dem MTB. Wohne in Schopfheim im Wiesental.

Welche Runde würdet ihr mir vorschlagen für ca 5-6H 70-90 km und möglichst vielen schönen Trails - und von wo aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (4. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jo, das ist doch fein
> 
> wie schnell seid ihr denn unterwegs und zu wievielen?
> 
> ...



Tempo: mittel, runter etwas schneller
Heute nur zu zweit.


----------



## h-walk (4. Juni 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie sind denn so eure Erfahrungen mit den Trails am Belchen, interessiert das jemanden, wenn man gleich oben am Haus aufn Trail fährt oder ist es auf jeden Fall besser ausser Sichtweite zu schieben?
> 
> ...



Achtung, am Sonntag ist der Blauenlauf, da hat es am Samstag häufig trainierende Läufer auf den Trails (vor allem vom Gipfel über den Wanderweg, oberer Teil, nach Badenweiler runter) zudem wird die Strecke für den Lauf markiert, nur zur Info...

Greez
H.


----------



## aufgehts (4. Juni 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir waren heute sehr nett im Kaiserstuhl unterwegs. Dabei haben wir und folgende Tour für Sonntag vorgestellt:
> 
> ...




hallo,

bin selbst aus waldkirch und hätte lust bei euch mitzuhalten.
war letzten samstag ne ähnliche runde unterwegs.
waldkirch-kandel -platten- zweriebachfälle-simonswald
rohrhardsberg-hörnliberg-waldkirch. 
gilt der termin um 10uhr ???
wäre gerne dabei.

grüsse aufgehts


----------



## make65 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, Sonntag 10 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof gilt.


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Tempo: mittel, runter etwas schneller
> Heute nur zu zweit.



Hi,
Thomas und Melanie wären morgen mit am Start ab Treffpunkt.

Mein Genius hat sich für dieses WE mit gebrochener Schwinge heute verabschiedet, schöne Sch#^*#%...

Insofern hoffe ich mal, dass auch Martin morgen wieder fit ist! 

schöne gruesse
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2010)

...sagen noch einmal danke für zwei tolle Touren!

Wenn ihr mal in K/BN seid, meldet euch zur "Wiedergutmachung" 

schöne gruesse aus Köln
Carsten, Thomas, Melanie


----------



## aufgehts (7. Juni 2010)

war ne klasse tour am sonntag, gerne wieder....
grüsse aufgehts


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2010)

@Stefan, Martin,

auch von mir noch ein dickes Dankeschön für die beiden tollen Touren 
Und auf den nächsten Lehrgang in Köln besser mal das Bike mitbringen .

Einen kleinen Bericht zum Urlaub gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7238680#post7238680

Viele Grüsse aus Köln,
Melanie


----------



## Zep2008 (9. Juni 2010)

Wer hat Zeit, Lust heute Abend ne Runde zu biken?
Damenpfad von ganz oben würde mich mal reizen.

Heute Denzlingen Bhf 18.00Uhr


----------



## make65 (9. Juni 2010)

War jetzt 3 Tage biken, heute ist Erholung angesagt. Mittwoch Abend geht bei mir generell nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Juni 2010)

Hey Zep2008 den Damenpfad von Pyramide bis zum gr. Kandelfelsen würd ich dir nich empfehlen . Kaum flow und sehr technisch ! Aber probier doch mal den Damenpfad via Kandelhöhenweg - Joseph sägerweg 2 aus . Mußt halt kurz unter dem Kfelsen des bike schultern .


----------



## alex76 (1. Juli 2010)

...hey, was ist denn hier los? Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne richtige Tour  
Vorschlag: am Sonntag mit der Bahn nach Triberg und auf dem Westweg so weit die Räder rollen gen Süden. Soll auch wieder angenehm kühl werden 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (1. Juli 2010)

Stefan, Bertram und ich starten am Samstag zur Transalp.

Wir sind also dieses und nächstes WE nicht am Start.

Grüße Martin


----------



## Freecastle (2. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit !!!

Der pure Neid überkommt mich wenn ich euer vorhaben mit der Transalp lese .....

ich schaffe es momentan aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht mal ein paar Kiddis am Neckarradweg zu verheizen .... geschweige denn mal eine Tour in die weiten der Schwäbischen Alp zu starten. Daran ist wohl mein Job dran schuld, bei dem z.Zt. einfach zuviel arbeit ansteht. 

Wünsche euch "3" viel Spass, gutes Wetter, KEINE Verletzungen und auch keine Defekte am Bike. Natürlich nicht zu vergessen .... 
KETTE RECHTS 



P.S.:  ein paar Bilder sind immer gern gesehen


----------



## JuergenM. (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

scheint hier der richtige Fred zu sein.
Ich bin mit meiner Tochter das kommende und alleine das nächste Wochenende in Kennzingen bzw. in Emmendingen. Ich bin zwar in Emmendingen Geboren und Aufgewachsen, habe das schöne Badner Land aber vor 15 Jahren verlassen und bin nach MUC gezogen.
Nun kenne ich zwar die ein oder andere Strecke bin aber immer für was neues offen. Hatte ja zu meiner Sturm und Drangzeit nicht unbedingt Ambitionen mit dem Bike durch das Unterholz zu Blasen .

Welcher Local möchte/ kann sich für den nächsten Samstag (10.07. oder 17.07.) opfern!? Kandel und Schluchsee nach Freiburg haben wir schon. Wobei es beim Kandel sicher Wege gibt die ich noch nicht durch habe.

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## opossumjaeger (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn mein Bike bis dahin wieder fit ist, kann ich gern mitkommen. Ich bin zwar auch noch nicht soo lange hier, kenne aber mittlerweile doch die eine oder andere Strecke. Was habt ihr euch denn so an Km/Hm vorgestellt? Würde auch Sonntag gehen, Sa wird bei mir immer bissl schwierig. übermorgen gehts bei mir definitiv nicht.


----------



## JuergenM. (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Opossumjäger,

ist ja cool dass sich einer meldet, in der Regel sind die Badner ja ein sehr gesseliges Volk aber wohl nicht alle.
Jetzt haben wir nur ein Problem, ich hab kein Bike. Da es mich auf die Fresse gehauen hat und ich jetzt den Lenker an Syntace geschickt habe (da hat es doch glatt ne Ecke Karbon raus gebrochen), wurde die Gelegenheit gleich beim Schopf gepackt und ich habe es zerlegt, um mal wieder alles Sauber zu machen!
Evtl. ist Syntace schnell und ich habe bis Ende nächster Woche einen Lenker, was ich aber wirklich bezweifle.

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, da kommen noch ein paar Wochenenden bis es wieder kalt wird.
KM und HM sind völlig egal, wobei 2000hm würden mir schon völlig reichen.

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Hab mir jetzt nen Ersatzlenker zugelegt und würde das Bike an diesem WE gerne mit nach Emmendingen nehmen. Hab auch mal unter dem Fred angefragt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447
Vielleicht geht ja was zusammen, ist immer schön wenn man das Badner Deutsch hört


----------



## make65 (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich am Sonntag einigermassen fit bin, starten wir hier eine Tour. Schau einfach hier rein, Startort und Strecke wird hier bekannt gegeben.

Bin allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob das bei mir geht, da mir eine Rippenprellung vom AlpX noch zu schaffen macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Leider möchte ich schon Freitagnachmittag in Erding starten und komme Unterwegs nur schwer bzw. garnicht online. Darum hätte ich schon gerne, bevor ich Unterwegs bin, etwas aus gemacht.
Samstag oder Sonntag, bzw. Samstag und Sonntag. Hauptsache Raus!
Hab ja schon was von Schwabentor gelesen, ist nur immer etwas Schwierig wenn man nicht weis wo der Zugang ist.


----------



## make65 (15. Juli 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Leider möchte ich schon Freitagnachmittag in Erding starten und komme Unterwegs nur schwer bzw. garnicht online. Darum hätte ich schon gerne, bevor ich Unterwegs bin, etwas aus gemacht.
> Samstag oder Sonntag, bzw. Samstag und Sonntag. Hauptsache Raus!
> Hab ja schon was von Schwabentor gelesen, ist nur immer etwas Schwierig wenn man nicht weis wo der Zugang ist.




Du hast eine PN!


----------



## hotzemott (16. Juli 2010)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Der pure Neid überkommt mich wenn ich euer vorhaben mit der Transalp lese ..... Natürlich nicht zu vergessen .... KETTE RECHTS
> P.S.:  ein paar Bilder sind immer gern gesehen



Also hier mal paar Pics vom Alpencross. Kette rechts wäre oft gar kein Problem gewesen - wir haben nicht gerade wenig geschoben und getragen  Trotzdem war's wieder ne klasse Aktion, am Ende mit ein paar netten Abfahrten und kulinarischen Highlights 

Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
Bertram 




Seejöchl



Pflerscher Scharte am Tribulaun



Anfahrt zum Eisjöchl



Am Eisjöchl


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. Juli 2010)

hey,

1. schöne fotos, das macht richtig lust auf mehr. will ja anfang august auch starten zum alpx
2. @martin: rippenprellung?? ich hoffe, es war kein baum im weg.
3. mein rahmen ist immer noch beim hersteller und wir gerade getauscht, sodass ich am sonntag leider nicht mit am start sein werde. werd mich melden, wenns wieder ok ist.


----------



## make65 (17. Juli 2010)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> 2. @martin: rippenprellung?? ich hoffe, es war kein baum im weg.
> 3. mein rahmen ist immer noch beim hersteller und wir gerade getauscht, sodass ich am sonntag leider nicht mit am start sein werde. werd mich melden, wenns wieder ok ist.



Kein Baum, Abgang über Lenker.

Hast Du Deinen Rahmen geschrottet?


----------



## opossumjaeger (17. Juli 2010)

na sowas...und dann nicht in weichen schnee gefallen? 

die lagerbuchse von der schwinge war ausgeschlagen. ich hoffe nun, dass das mit unter die rahmengarantie fällt. nächste woche weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's morgen mit einer etwas kleineren Runde aus? Da voraussichtlich ein Gast aus München dabei ist und ich auch noch einen anderen Termin habe, sollte die Tour so ca. 15 Uhr beendet sein.

Und nach den ganzen technischen Abfahrten in den Alpen brauch ich mal wieder Flow

Schlage also vor: Treffpunkt 9 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof, Kandel, PTW und wenn die Zeit reicht noch auf'n Rossi.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß Martin


----------



## mikeymark (17. Juli 2010)

@hotzemott
Sehr geile Bilder  , und eine verdammt gute Leistung!


----------



## JuergenM. (18. Juli 2010)

Danke noch mal an Martin, war ne geile Rutsche!! 

Bis auf meinen etwas längeren Boxenstopp war´s Perfekt


----------



## Wochenendbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vom Sa. 07. Aug. bis zum Sa. 14.Aug. in der Nähe von Freiburg (Bickensohl) und würde gerne möglichst viele Touren mit hohem Trailanteil fahren.
Jemand Lust einem Rheinländer ein wenig eure Gegend inkl. der guten Trail zu zeigen?


Danke schonmal 


Wochenendbiker


----------



## make65 (20. Juli 2010)

Wochenendbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vom Sa. 07. Aug. bis zum Sa. 14.Aug. in der Nähe von Freiburg (Bickensohl) und würde gerne möglichst viele Touren mit hohem Trailanteil fahren.
> Jemand Lust einem Rheinländer ein wenig eure Gegend inkl. der guten Trail zu zeigen?
> ...



Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen, wenn hier Touren angekündigt werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Psychonaut (25. Juli 2010)

von Wo nach Wo geht eigentlich der berühmte Trail von der Kälblescheue bei Müllheim runter?


----------



## Zep2008 (26. Juli 2010)

nach Mülle geht da nix, schon mal auf ne Karte gekugt?

nach Sulzburg oder Staufen/Grunern über Gablereck und Katzenstuhl, gleich hinter der Scheuer.

guckst du: Karte Landesvermessungsamt 1:50.000  Blatt 60?  da isser rot eingezeichnet.


----------



## kaot (27. Juli 2010)

hat jemand nächste woche zeit und lust mir ein paar schöne ecken zu zeigen?
hab frei und werde wohl an drei tagen davon in und um freiburg verbringen und die gegend via bike erkunden. 
bin nur etwas zeitlich gebunden, von 9 bis 17 uhr vermutlich...

oder ein paar tipps wären auch sehr hilfreich. 
vielleicht erstmal was "einfaches" was hm angeht. 
muss mir erstmal wieder eine kondition an arbeiten


----------



## make65 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das WE steht vor der Tür, und es sieht nach Bikewetter aus. Wie sieht's mit ner Sonntagstour aus? Fährt jemand mit, oder sind schon alle im Urlaub?

Treffpunkt Schwabentor, 10 Uhr.

Hinterwaldkopf, Rinken, Hinterzarten (ev. Einkehr), Querweg, Buchenbach, Freiburg. ca. 1600hm und 60km.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Wochenendbiker (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

bin wie vorher schonmal geschrieben ab nächstem Wochenende in Bickensohl. Würde gerne von Sa. 07.Aug. bis zum Fr. 13. die eine oder andere Tour machen. Da ich mich bei euch gar nicht aus kenne bin ich für alles offen. 
Reizen würde mich einmal der Borderline Trail, aber "ehr gemütlich" da ich kein Downhiller bin und auch mit einem Hardtail fahre, was mich aber bisher auf unseren Trails in der Eifel noch nicht behindert hat.

Infos bitte möglichst bis zum 06. Aug. oder an 01siebensieben-8061976, da unsere Ferienwohnung keinen Internetanschluss hat.


Beste Grüße



Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (1. August 2010)

Hallo Leute !

Find ich ja hervorragend, dass ihr euch hier immer zum gemeinsamen Fahren verabredet !

Ich bin ab dem 6.9.2010 eine Woche in Freiburg und werde mir da wohl ein MTB leihen. Zwar bin ich da zu Besuch bei einem "Einheimischen", aber wo man am besten fahren kann, weiß der glaube ich auch nicht, da ebenfalls MTB-Neuling.
Zum Zwecke der Routenfindung und netter Kontakte könnte ich mir also vorstellen, dass wir uns dann kurz vorher nochmal hier hören lassen um uns mit jemandem zu verabreden.
Ortskundigkeit ist glaube ich schon ein Vorteil.


----------



## Zep2008 (4. August 2010)

großer Wandertag, ist der dieses Wocheende?

Ich hab´s: Googel machts möglich:

*Der Deutsche Wandertag*

*Freiburg 05.  09. August*






  Schwarzwald 
  Jedes Jahr findet der Deutsche Wandertag in einer anderen deutschen  Stadt und Wanderregion statt. Auf Bewerbung des jeweiligen  Gebietsvereins beschließt und vergibt die Delegiertenversammlung des  Verbandes Deutscher Gebirgs- und Wandervereine den Deutschen Wandertag.  Die Deutschen Wandertage werden von den regionalen Mitgliedsverbänden  ausgerichtet. Veranstalter ist der Deutsche Wanderband. In dieser Zeit  halten sich ca. 30.000 bis zu 50.000 Besucher und Wanderer in der Region  auf. Neben den Tagungen der Fachwarte, der Delegiertenversammlung, der  Eröffnungsfeier und Feierstunde sowie eines Festzuges und weiteren  Veranstaltungen gibt es rund 100 Wanderungen und Exkursionen.

Wie umfahre ich jetzt 50.000 Rotsocken????


----------



## opossumjaeger (4. August 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie umfahre ich jetzt 50.000 Rotsocken????



am besten, in dem man das biken in die schweiz verlagert.


----------



## make65 (4. August 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie umfahre ich jetzt 50.000 Rotsocken????



Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und mich durch die geführten Touren gekämpft. Möglich wäre z.B. Schaui - Studentenweg, Kandel- Damenpfad, auch Präs.-Thoma unterhalb der Hütte, Kälblescheuer (aber nicht übern Belchen)

Ich hoffe halt, dass sich ein großteil der Leute zu den angebotenen Touren trifft.


----------



## alex76 (6. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Möglich wäre z.B. Schaui - Studentenweg, Kandel- Damenpfad, auch Präs.-Thoma unterhalb der Hütte, Kälblescheuer (aber nicht übern Belchen).



...wären das nicht auch nette Vorschläge für eine kleine Gruppenausfahrt  Wer hat z.B. morgen Zeit und Lust? Am So ist wohl mit Regen zu rechnen...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (6. August 2010)

OK. Morgen 10 Uhr Schwabentor, dann zur Kälblescheuer.


----------



## alex76 (6. August 2010)

ok, bis dann


----------



## make65 (4. September 2010)

Ist morgen noch jemand von der Truppe im Land? Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Tour auf'n Schaui?

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schwabentor.


----------



## Zep2008 (4. September 2010)

Ja, gerade aus dem Vinschgau eingetrudelt.

11:00Uhr Schwabentor passt.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (6. September 2010)

@Martin

Die murksendenÄnglendäär sind Schuld, Achenbruch in der Hope Narbe!!!


----------



## make65 (6. September 2010)

Krass. Manche bekommen halt alles kaputt. Die Achse kann man doch bestimmt tauschen?

Die Gelenke beim Tiger sind ok?

Und wie schon so oft hier im Forum erwähnt: Es heisst *Nabe*! Obwohl, vielleicht bleibt beim Achstausch ja eine Narbe zurück?


----------



## opossumjaeger (7. September 2010)

na toll. und ich bau mir sowas auch noch ins rad....bei meinem glück mach ich es dir nach


----------



## make65 (7. September 2010)

Du bist auch bei Hope gelandet? 

Dann können wir ja bald mal richtig Lärm machen


----------



## opossumjaeger (8. September 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja bald mal richtig Lärm machen



ja, wenn das teil überhaupt so lange hält....


----------



## Zep2008 (8. September 2010)

du hast doch QR, der hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (9. September 2010)

Servus allerseits,

ab morgen ist ja wieder Sonne angesagt  und da der Spätsommer gut genutzt sein will hätt ich Lust auf ne Tour am Samstag. In guter Tradition natürlich mit dem einen oder anderen Trail und einem Kuchen-trächtigen Boxenstopp! Gab es dieses Jahr eigentlich schon ne Tour zum Raimartihof? Würd mir jetzt als erstes in den Sinn kommen und welche Runde (Querweg oder ins St.Wilhelmer Tal, ???) es am Ende wird können wir ja noch bereden. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust oder bessere Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße einstweilen,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (9. September 2010)

Ich bin Samstag Abend auf einem Konzert. Da das ganze wohl bis mind. 1 Uhr dauert, ist mir am Samstag eine längere Tour zu viel.


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag Abend auf einem Konzert. Da das ganze wohl bis mind. 1 Uhr dauert, ist mir am Samstag eine längere Tour zu viel.



Ohje, der Mann wird alt!
Was ist jetzt mit Kandel-Rohardsberg?

Ich fahr mit den Taff Leuten ,denke es werden nicht mehr als 3-4 Leute, eine Tour, Kandel, Jägerpfad, Rohardsberg, Hörnle, Bleibach, auch Kuchenlastig. Bin am guiden, daher sehr Traillastig.

Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Bhf Gufi


----------



## make65 (10. September 2010)

Der Mann ist alt!. Ne lange Tour und dann noch den ganzen Abend stehen, sorry, wird nix.


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

kannst ja mit Carmen nach dem ersten _Hügel_ heimrollen. Kuchen gibt es ja schon am Minigolfplatz.


----------



## make65 (10. September 2010)

Wenn Carmen mitfährt (dann wirds wenigstens keine Rennen bergauf), dann mach ich die kleine Runde übern Kandel auch mit. 

@bertram: Kommste auch?

10 Uhr Gufi Bahnhof, passt.


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

Ja, Carmen fährt bis Simonswald mit.


----------



## Freecastle (10. September 2010)

Ganz Spontan geantwortet würde ich mich anschliessen wenn Ihr dieses Vorhaben auf den Sonntag verschieben würdet. 

Habe förmlich "Home"trail entzug  

Jedoch muss ich morgen bis 13:00 Uhr arbeiten, deshalb steht mir nur der Sonntag zur Verfügung.



@ Zepp
Geführte Tour für die TAFF Reporter ???
Wilst du auf diesem weg noch ins Fernsehen (Movie-Star)


----------



## hotzemott (10. September 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Wenn Carmen mitfährt (dann wirds wenigstens keine Rennen bergauf), dann mach ich die kleine Runde übern Kandel auch mit.
> 
> @bertram: Kommste auch?
> 
> 10 Uhr Gufi Bahnhof, passt.



Wenn ich es recht interpretiere wollt ihr am Samstag fahren, oder? Würde dann mitkommen. Am Sonntag wär ich wohl nicht dabei.

Gufi Bahnhof wär natürlich ok.


----------



## make65 (10. September 2010)

Tour ist Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (10. September 2010)

...würde auch gern mitkommen. Allerdings sind die Zugverbindungen nach Gufi nicht so toll. Könnte ich auch irgendwo in Denzlingen dazustoßen? Dort käme ein Zug um 09:45 an.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (24. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde am Kandel?

Petrus wird demnächst beginnen die Trails zu befeuchten aber Sonntag ist es zwar noch kalt aber die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist doch geringer.

Da der Kandel solo für eine Sonntagsfahrt doch ein bisserl wenig ist, könnten wir ja mal wieder hochtrailen, runter über Serpentine, Felsen, Damenpfad, PTW
  Natürlich mit Rast am Kandelhof.
Wenn es doch regnet sind wir schnell an einem Bhf  Waldkirch oder Denzlingen.

ich schlage mal vor:
Treffpunkt 11:00Uhr Bhf Denzlingen


----------



## mary81 (24. September 2010)

hi leute,

muß am sonntag arbeiten :-( könnt mich ja besuchen, falls ihr bei mir vorbeikommt. 

wünsche euch viel spaß und wenig regen!

marie


----------



## make65 (24. September 2010)

Wenn Wetter passt bin ich dabei. Melde mich auf jeden Fall bei Dir.


----------



## Black Evil (24. September 2010)

Ich würde hier ganz gern auf ein ähnliches Thema hinweisen. Ich hab mir das Buch "Südschwarzwald Bike" gekauft und dazu mal gern eure Meinung hören.

Zukünftig werde ich mich auch mal an euren Touren beteiligen. Ist sicher ein Vorteil, mit Ortskundigen unterwegs zu sein. Bisher wollte ich mich mit meiner mangelnden Kondition nicht blamieren.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (25. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Da der Kandel solo für eine Sonntagsfahrt doch ein bisserl wenig ist, könnten wir ja mal wieder hochtrailen, runter über Serpentine, Felsen, Damenpfad, PTW
> Natürlich mit Rast am Kandelhof.
> ...



Also ich wäre auch dabei. Die Runde hört sich gut an. Es wird ja nun schon recht früh dunkel.

Was haltet Ihr von einem Start um 10:00 in Denzlingen?


----------



## make65 (25. September 2010)

Ich möchte lieber um 11 starten. So lang wird die Tour ja nicht. Und es scheint trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (25. September 2010)

Na gut, dann bis um 11 Uhr in Denzlingen am Bahnhof. Ich schaue nochmal in den Thread um 10 Uhr, bevor ich aus Freiburg losfahre. Nur für den Fall, dass es wegen zu starkem Regen ausfällt.


----------



## BiNkZ (25. September 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich würde hier ganz gern auf ein ähnliches Thema hinweisen. Ich hab mir das Buch "Südschwarzwald Bike" gekauft und dazu mal gern eure Meinung hören.
> 
> Zukünftig werde ich mich auch mal an euren Touren beteiligen. Ist sicher ein Vorteil, mit Ortskundigen unterwegs zu sein. Bisher wollte ich mich mit meiner mangelnden Kondition nicht blamieren.




Íst das das Buch für die ganzen gelben Bike Wegweiser Schilder?
Wenn ja, da sind quasi alles nur Forststrassen drauf ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (25. September 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich würde hier ganz gern auf ein ähnliches Thema hinweisen. Ich hab mir das Buch "Südschwarzwald Bike" gekauft und dazu mal gern eure Meinung hören.
> 
> Zukünftig werde ich mich auch mal an euren Touren beteiligen. Ist sicher ein Vorteil, mit Ortskundigen unterwegs zu sein. Bisher wollte ich mich mit meiner mangelnden Kondition nicht blamieren.




Íst das das Buch für die ganzen gelben Bike Wegweiser Schilder?
Wenn ja, da sind quasi alles nur Forststrassen drauf ;(


----------



## Zep2008 (25. September 2010)

Also 11:00 Uhr Denzlingen Bhf, so wie es ausschaut sind wir 6

bis Morgen

Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (26. September 2010)




----------



## aufgehts (29. September 2010)

hallo leute,

am 9.oktober findet wieder der KANDEL-BIKE-CUP statt.
dieses mal hoffentlich bei besserem wetter....
wer letztes jahr dabei war ........

grüsse aufgehts

http://www.sckandel.de/aktuellesundinfos/index.html

http://www.sckandel.de/pdf/2010/bike-cup-2010.pdf


----------



## Zep2008 (30. September 2010)

Hej Leute,

schaut euch das mal an:  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uxbhqijozinnmxca

Stefan


----------



## Black Evil (30. September 2010)

Nur mal aus Interesse : Wer von euch fährt so eine Tour am Stück und in welcher Zeit. Seit ich neulich in Freiburg war bzw. dort gefahren bin, halte ich es für unmöglich, dass jemand diese Tour an einem Tag schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (30. September 2010)

Ist ein bischen viel für mich an einem Tag. Aber in 2 Tagen gut zu machen. Aber es gibt bestimmt Leute, die das schaffen. 125km/3000hm hab ich auch schon geschafft. Von 7:30 bis 21:00 Uhr, mit einigen Pausen.


----------



## Zep2008 (30. September 2010)

ne, schon in 2 Tagen, dachte das versteht sich von alleine.

1 Tag, da muß ich dann wohl alleine fahren.


----------



## make65 (30. September 2010)

Bei Dir weiß man nie...


----------



## alex76 (30. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> schaut euch das mal an:  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uxbhqijozinnmxca
> 
> Stefan



...also die Ecke rund um den Zwieselberg will ich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten testen


----------



## make65 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sodele,

wir haben nochmal grandiose Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende. Sogar auf der Höhe könnens 15 Grad werden. Ich würde sagen, da sollten wir nochmal eine längere Herbsttour machen.

Vorschlag 1: Hinterwaldkopf, Feldberg, Schaui
Vorschlag 2: Kälblescheuer

Wer ist dabei? Samstag oder Sonntag?

Martin


----------



## hotzemott (7. Oktober 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Vorschlag 1: Hinterwaldkopf, Feldberg, Schaui
> Vorschlag 2: Kälblescheuer
> Wer ist dabei? Samstag oder Sonntag?


Ja, sieht gut aus und womöglich schaut man oben sogar auf Nebel runter.
Wäre am Samstag klar dabei, am Sonntag nur ganz vielleicht. Vorschläge sind beide gut, aber je Nebel im Tal desto Vorschlag 1 oder so.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## make65 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also dann fahren wir definitiv am Samstag. 

10 Uhr Schwabentor. Route wählen wir dann.


----------



## Zep2008 (8. Oktober 2010)

So wie es ausschaut bin ich dabei, muß aber erst Kohlenhydrate auffüllen, komme gerade von der 3-Schilder-Tour zurück. 

Stefan


----------



## opossumjaeger (8. Oktober 2010)

Servus allerseits. wollte mich bloß mal wieder zu wort melden. ich schaffe es in letzter zeit leider nicht mehr, touren mit zu fahren. hab auf arbeit ziemlich viel zu tun. und in den nächsten wochen ist auch nicht viel besserung in sicht. hatte jetzt rein geguckt, weil ich evtl. so vormittag mitgefahren wäre, aber daraus wird auch eher nichts. aber spätestens, wenns weiß wird und der kaiserstuhl ruft, bin ich wieder da 

euch morgen viel spaß und schmale wege!


----------



## make65 (9. Oktober 2010)

Falls heute morgen noch jemand mitliest: Ich denke, wir sollten gleich auf den Berg, also Schaui, Guckst Du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (9. Oktober 2010)

War eine tolle Tour heute, Schaui, Belchen, Kälblescheuer. Und auf der Höhe überall tolles Wetter.


----------



## aufgehts (12. Oktober 2010)

hier ein paar info,s zum KANDEL_BIKE _CUP letzten samstag.

http://www.sckandel.de/news/bikecup2010/index.html#0332569e0c1242603


----------



## make65 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

für Dienstag/Mittwoch schauts nach biketauglichem Wetter aus. Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride zum Kohlerhau oder Rossi?

Treffpunkt wäre 19 Uhr Schwabentor.


----------



## mountain-ralf (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, wollte eventuell diese Wochenende nach Freiburg zum Biken!

Wie sieht es den Kandelhöhenweg, Roßkopf, Schauinsland ... aus. Schnee bei euch
dort schon wieder weg, noch sehr matschig oder schon einigermaßen wieder trocken?
Gibt es dort momentan Probleme mit Baumfällungen und sonstigen Forstarbeiten?

Für eure Info's danke ich euch schonmal vorab

Wünsche gutes Wetter und happy Trails

Mountain-Ralf


----------



## make65 (29. Oktober 2010)

Kein Schnee, kein Matsch, alles gut fahrbar. Über Forstarbeiten bin ich grad nicht informiert.


----------



## aufgehts (29. Oktober 2010)

zur zeit überall gute bedingungen.
schnee ist nicht in sicht...
der ...präsi-weg ist vom kandel richtung luser 
wegen forstarbeiten abgesperrt.
wochenendwetter wird bestens.


----------



## mountain-ralf (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi, das ging aber flott!

Vielen Dank für eure Info's!
Dann schau ich mal am WE vorbei


----------



## Pedal41 (6. November 2010)

Moin make65 !

Schöne Fotos... gibst auch eine Beschreibung der Tour vom Schauinsland aus ?


Gruss,


----------



## hotzemott (7. November 2010)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Moin make65 !
> 
> Schöne Fotos... gibst auch eine Beschreibung der Tour vom Schauinsland aus ?
> 
> ...



Bin mal so frei:
Schaui, Halde, dann rechts auf Forstweg entlang der blauen Raute, bis man unterhalb des Trubelsmattkopfes auf den Westweg trifft. Diesem folgt man die ganze Zeit übers Wiedener Eck hinaus bis es zum letzten Anstieg steil bergauf auf den Belchen geht. Dort besser kurz links fahren und zum Belchenhaus auf der Asphaltstrasse fahren. Dort wieder weiter auf dem WW, allerdings besser erst ein Stück schieben, da wegen Naturschutzgebiet die Befahrung heikel ist und diverse Bikeverbotschilder herumstehen. Weiter bis man auf die Strasse kommt. Dort ein kurzes Stück, bis es an einem Gasthof rechts auf einen Wanderweg (blaue Raute) zur Kälblescheuer abgeht. Rückfahrt über Gabler Eck entlang gelber Raute, dann auf diversen Varianten bis Staufen und über den Bettlerweg nach Fr.
Auf dem WW und insbesondere am Belchen ist Rücksicht auf Wanderer ganz besonders angesagt und für größere Gruppen ist die Tour weniger geeignet. Einkehr in der Kälblescheuer sollte man nicht auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (7. November 2010)

Hello !

Danke hotzemott fuer die Beschreibung  der Belchentour.

Gusse,


----------



## alex76 (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat Lust auf ne (Kaffee- und Kuchen)fahrt zur Rappenecker Hütte am Sonntag?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. November 2010)

Ist die den noch offen?


----------



## alex76 (12. November 2010)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Ist die den noch offen?



...gute Frage. Wer weiß die Antwort?


----------



## make65 (12. November 2010)

In bin wahrscheinlich dabei, kanns aber noch nicht ganz sicher sagen. Auf der HP der Rappenecker Hütte steht auch nichts. Muss morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## make65 (13. November 2010)

Rappenecker Hütte hat morgen geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (13. November 2010)

...dann um 11 am Schwabentor?


----------



## make65 (13. November 2010)

11 Uhr ist eine wunderbare Zeit und Schwabentor ein wirklich toller Treffpunkt. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## alex76 (13. November 2010)

Fein. Dann bis morgen 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

hallo suche für 2011 neue trail gebiete

wie siehts bei euch aus anfahrt ist kein problem

gruß kai


----------



## make65 (2. Januar 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo suche für 2011 neue trail gebiete
> 
> wie siehts bei euch aus anfahrt ist kein problem
> 
> gruß kai



Kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren, schau einfach hier rein wenn wir uns verabreden..


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren, schau einfach hier rein wenn wir uns verabreden..




ich würde gerne mit euch fahren sehr oft sogar

und ich bringe ein kumpel mit der ist auch rad verrückt

macht ihr große tages trail ausfahrten oft
und wo trefft ihr euch immer


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Februar 2011)

wer hat Lust am Samstag eine Tour zu fahren.
Da die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gegen 0 geht steht einer Tour nichts entgegen.

Daher schlage ich mal eine Glottertalrunde , habe da nein neues Wegle entdeckt, vor.

Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Bhf Denzlingen

Stefan


----------



## Freecastle (18. Februar 2011)

Klingt interessant.

Ich hoffe jedoch du hast Konditionell nichts weltbewegendes vor.


Wenn sich ein paar zusammenfinden für morgen, bin ich dabei.

Beste Grüße aus dem EXIL


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Februar 2011)

Klar, ich find schon ein paar Leut.
Kommst du mit deinem Neuen? das fliegt doch von alleine da hoch


----------



## Freecastle (18. Februar 2011)

Ne ne .... für mein neues Baby fliegen gerade noch die restlichen Teilchen zu mir nach Hause. 
Es muss vorerst noch das alte schwarze herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Christian! 

Ich fahr auch mit. Werden wohl nur so 2 - 2,5 gemütliche Stunden. Erfahrungsgemäss müssen wir den Stefan ein wenig einbremsen, aber zu zweit klappt das dann schon.


----------



## Freecastle (18. Februar 2011)

Passt  
Dann muss ich mein Pferdchen heute abend nur noch neu behufen und die Zügel neu verlegen und ich bin für die erste SÜDBADEN Runde diesjahr gerüstet ;-)

Dann sag ich mal bis morgen ..... 11 Uhr - Denzlingen BHF.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Februar 2011)

...bin ich auch dabei .
...einzigst, muss 14h in kollnau mit dem rad sein.
...aber das passt scho.
...ride on 2011.

uwe


----------



## Freecastle (6. März 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von einer  "GEMEINSAMMEN JAHRESAUFTAKT"  Ausfahrt 2011 ?

Würde es begrüssen wenn wir mal wieder als größeres Grüppchen über die Trails ziehen wie in alten Tagen mit den ganzen bekanten Gesichtern von einst 

Mein Vorschlag wäre das Wochenende 02./03. April.



Gruß Chris



P.S.: Ja ja, das Training läuft auf hochtouren


----------



## make65 (6. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer  "GEMEINSAMMEN JAHRESAUFTAKT"  Ausfahrt 2011 ?



Das wäre richtig nett, wenn mal wieder die ganze "alte" Truppe gemeinsam unterwegs ist.



> Mein Vorschlag wäre das Wochenende 02./03. April.



Ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## Zep2008 (6. März 2011)

den 2. April hätte ich auch noch frei.

Stefan


----------



## alex76 (6. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer  "GEMEINSAMMEN JAHRESAUFTAKT"  Ausfahrt 2011 ?
> 
> Würde es begrüssen wenn wir mal wieder als größeres Grüppchen über die Trails ziehen wie in alten Tagen mit den ganzen bekanten Gesichtern von einst



...gute idee  da hätte ich auch mal wieder lust drauf 

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (6. März 2011)

Eine Ausfahrt wie in alten Tagen fänd ich auch ne schöne Sache 
So wie's derzeit aussieht werde ich allerdings in der letzten Märzwoche noch Resturlaub nehmen. Könnte somit gut passieren, dass ich an diesem Wochenende noch mit Ski unterwegs bin. Falls nicht freu ich mich natürlich auf ne gemeinsame Tour.

Grüße von Bertram, dessen Training noch nicht ganz auf Hochtouren läuft...


----------



## Frobozz (7. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer  "GEMEINSAMMEN JAHRESAUFTAKT"  Ausfahrt 2011 ?
> 
> Würde es begrüssen wenn wir mal wieder als größeres Grüppchen über die Trails ziehen wie in alten Tagen mit den ganzen bekanten Gesichtern von einst
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre das Wochenende 02./03. April.



dürfen auch unbekannte Gesichter mit ?

Na, im Moment hab ich da noch nix vor.. ist also vorgemerkt!

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (8. März 2011)

Hi Martin, hi Bertram,

wir sind doch Weicheier, da fahren welche Schneebergschatre und Eisjöchel an einem Tag

http://www.bikec.de/main.php?abfrage=32



Stefan


----------



## make65 (8. März 2011)

Pffffff...die sind ja auch von der Poschalm gestartet, das ist ja schon fast auf der Schneebergscharte oben. Ausserdem hatten die nicht unsere Klettertor auf dem Grat.


----------



## Zep2008 (10. März 2011)

Wer hat Zeit, wer hat Lust auf de Sonntagstour?
Wegen Schnee nicht ganz so hoch.
Vielleicht Kaiserstuhl, Freiamt, Schönberg oder Ezenbacher Höhenweg, bin ich noch nie bis Staufen gefahren.

Stefan


----------



## make65 (11. März 2011)

Das wird aber eine lange Runde....wenn Du Kaiserstuhl, Freiamt und Etzenbacher HW weglässt, bin ich dabei. Schönberg bin ich viel zu selten, hat tolle Trails dort.

Dann mach ich morgen mal langsam, damit meine Beine am Sonntag fit sind.


----------



## Zep2008 (11. März 2011)

Schönberg, Supi, Carmen fährt auch mit.

Wir können uns in Vörstetten treffen, Frühstück?  

Stefan


----------



## make65 (11. März 2011)

Super Idee! Um halb 10?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (12. März 2011)

Ja


----------



## Moonchild (15. März 2011)

Ich war am Sa. 12.03 oben. Es liegt noch Schnee. Mußte auch aufwärts 500 Meter Strecke (nicht Höhenmeter) schieben. Der Schnee ist widerlich matschig man kann das Bike darauf fast nicht kontrollieren. Nach dem Aussichtsturm waren bergab auch etwa 500 Meter leicht vereist und verschneit, aber fahrbar.
Viel Spaß...


----------



## kailer (16. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer"GEMEINSAMMEN JAHRESAUFTAKT"] Ausfahrt 2011 ?
> 
> Würde es begrüssen wenn wir mal wieder als größeres Grüppchen über die Trails ziehen wie in alten Tagen mit den ganzen bekanten Gesichtern von einst
> 
> ...



Super Idee! Ich melde mein bekanntes Gesicht ebenfalls mal an. Chris: mit welchem Rad fährst du denn dann?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## h4wk (16. März 2011)

Das mit der Jahresauftaktausfahrt hört sich gut an  Wäre ich auch dabei. Wo wäre denn Treffpunkt?

Grüße

h4wk


----------



## anattack (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

da ich neu in Freiburg bin und noch einige nette Leute zum Biken suche, würde auch ich fragen: sind Unbekannte auch willkommen? Würde mich freuen,

Viele Grüße, Anne


----------



## hotzemott (23. März 2011)

Servus auch an die neuen Gesichter,

als dieser Thread mal eröffnet wurde war es gerade der Gedanke, dass die Gruppe offen sein sollte und jeder mitfahren kann. Das ist auf jeden Fall auch weiter so gedacht und insofern ist ein Blick auf die erste Seite gar nicht verkehrt. Bisher wurden vor allem Touren am Wochenende gefahren, entspannt bergauf, am liebsten auf Trails bergab. Dabei steht das gemeinsame Fahren im Vordergrund und Zeit für Päuschen und eine Einkehr gibt es immer.

Wär schön, wenn es weiter so laufen würde. Ich hab jedenfalls am geplanten Wochenende 2/3.4 auch Zeit. Morgen gehts aber erstmal noch in den Schnee 

Bis bald! 
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (23. März 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits, 

auch wenn ich schon lange nicht mehr so richtig dabei war, waren früher neue Gesichter immer gerne gesehen. Daran dürfte sich bis heute nichts geändert haben .... oder hab ich etwas verpasst 

Da am Anfang der Saison ein großteil sowieso noch etwas mit der Kondition auf Kriegsfuss steht, sollte jeder das "normale Tourentempo" mithalten können. Zudem die Ausfahrten zu denen hier ausgerufen wurde/wird sowieso keine Wettrennen waren/sind.


@ Anne
Einfach am 02.04. vorbeischauen und mitfahren .... (wir beissen nicht, ehrlich, versprochen)  

@ Kailer
Bin gerade in den letzten Zügen was den Aufbau anbelangt. Das 901 steht soweit schon ... aber kleine optische Details wollen noch plaziert werden .... Achja, Jungfernfahrt steht am Wochenende an. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf Touren macht mit der Totem 2-Step.
Was macht deine Torque ???



Wünsche euch nen sonnigen Frühlingstag in Südbaden !!!


----------



## anattack (23. März 2011)

Super dann bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## h4wk (24. März 2011)

Sieht ja fast so aus, als würden ein paar zusammnenkommen.  Freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende!

Fahre übrigens so wie es aussieht morgen Nachmittag auch schon mal eine "kleine" Runde. Allerdings nicht in Freiburg sondern eher Münstertal / Sulzburg evt. in Richtung Kälbescheuer.

Falls kurzfristig jemand mitkommen will, sehr gern. 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (24. März 2011)

Hab da was Neues!

     Zweitälersteig, von Waldkirch über den Kandel, Simonswald,     Rohrhardsberg, Landwassereck über Freiamt nach Waldkirch zurück.

     Der Weg ist ganz neu, wird im Mai eröffnet!

     ca.4000hm  108km aufgeteilt auf 2 Tage, bissle entschärfen, manche     Sachen sind nicht so einfach fahrbar. So kommen ein paar Km dazu,     dafür ein paar hm weg.

     hier der Link, absolut Spitze die HP:  http://www.zweitaelersteig.de/Startseite-Zweitaelersteig/Der-Zweitaelersteig
Mit gps-Tracks und allem Gebimmel


Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (24. März 2011)

oder doch lieber in den Norden

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10695528"]Chris Akrigg TEOCALI.0 on Vimeo[/ame]  
ist einfach der Hammer, der Akrigg und die Landschaft


----------



## kopfnikka67 (25. März 2011)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hab da was Neues. Zweitälersteig, von Waldkirch über den Kandel, Simonswald,     Rohrhardsberg, Landwassereck über Freiamt nach Waldkirch zurück.
> Stefan



bis auf den anfang von waldkirch nach gütenbach alles schon gefahren, schön wenn man im elztal nen guide hat.
ne schöne strecke mit einigen deftigen trails
...war aber alles für mich fahrbar, von daher für euch easy...
viel spass dabei, würde gerne, aber ist kidstag

uwe


----------



## opossumjaeger (26. März 2011)

Ich bin leider dieses und nächstes Wochenende nicht im Lande. Würd mich aber auch freuen, mal wieder ne Tour zusammen mit euch zu fahren. Vielleicht klappts ja bei dem einen oder anderen an dem Wochenende danach (9./10.4.)?


----------



## Freecastle (29. März 2011)

Laut Wetterprognose erwarten uns warme und sonnige Aussichten am Wochenende .... also beste Voraussetzungen für eine schöne "JAHRESAUFTAKTTOUR" !

Würde die Rappenecker Hütte als Ziel vorschlagen (Auffahrt über Kybfelsen und Kappler Tal). 

Weis diesbezüglich jemand ob die schon im April geöffnet ist ? Konnte auf deren Homepage nichts dazu  finden.


----------



## make65 (29. März 2011)

Ich denk schon, dass die geöffnet haben. Samstag oder Sonntag? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir an beiden Tagen fahren?

Am Samstag wäre mir ein Start um 12 Uhr recht, da ich am Freitag Abend wohl noch ein bischen länger unterwegs sein werde...lange genug hell ist ja, und ne Monstertour fahren wir ja auch nicht..


----------



## h4wk (29. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch an beiden Tagen dabei. Samstag Start um 12 Uhr würde mir auch entgegen kommen. 

Von wo fahrt ihr denn immer los?

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## make65 (29. März 2011)

Wenn wir von Freiburg aus starten, dann am Schwabentor. Wird aber hier noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Zep2008 (29. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Würde die Rappenecker Hütte als Ziel vorschlagen (Auffahrt über Kybfelsen und Kappler Tal).



Aber das Gipfelchen wird doch schon drin sein.

Samstag fahre ich mit, 12 Uhr, damit kann ich gerade so leben


----------



## kopfnikka67 (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, bin ich sa dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (29. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Würde die Rappenecker Hütte als Ziel vorschlagen (Auffahrt über Kybfelsen und Kappler Tal).



Rappenecker Hütte ist immer gut , und 12 Uhr würde mir auch passen, unabhängig vom Tag. Werde aber nur an einem mitfahren. Wie sieht der Plan für Sonntag aus? Oder wollt ihr gar unterwegs nächtigen?

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (29. März 2011)

Dann machen wir die Planungen hier doch mal Endgültig damit sich jeder drauf einstellen kann !!!

*JAHRESAUFTAKTFAHRT am Samstag, 02. April 2011*

*Treffpunkt:  12:00 Uhr Schwabentor*

*Ziel:  Rappenecker Hütte *  _(Käsekuchentour)_




P.S.:  werde morgen noch versuchen was wegen den Öffnungszeiten herauszufinden.


----------



## Frobozz (30. März 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Dann machen wir die Planungen hier doch mal Endgültig damit sich jeder drauf einstellen kann !!!
> 
> *JAHRESAUFTAKTFAHRT am Samstag, 02. April 2011*
> 
> ...



Ja, und die sollen schon mal anfangen zu backen, damit's für alle langt


----------



## h4wk (30. März 2011)

Werde am Samstag auch das erste mal dabei sein 

Bis dann, freue mich

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Freecastle (31. März 2011)

Also, die Rappenecker Hütte hat am Samstag geöffnet und freut sich auf unseren Besuch ...


----------



## Redshred (31. März 2011)

So  noch einer mehr
werde mich anschliesen
bzw mal schauen wie weit ich komme

bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (1. April 2011)

@Fritz, ist doch nur zum warmfahren für den Sonntag


----------



## make65 (1. April 2011)

wegen Sonntag: Wer würde denn am Sonntag auch noch mitfahren?

Vorschlag: 11 Uhr Schwabentor, KHW, Einkehr auf der Platte, dann Kandel und Präs.-Thoma-Weg runter.


----------



## h4wk (1. April 2011)

Wäre Sonntag auch noch mal dabei, wenns recht ist 

Bei dem schönen Wetter wäre es ja eine Schande, nicht fahren zu gehen. 

grüße und bis morgen

dennis


----------



## ibo (1. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ist zwar etwas OT, aber ich hätte eine Frage zu dem oben mal angesprochenen Zweitälersteig (also insbesondere an Zep2008 und Kopfnikka67): Welche Ecken sind denn potentiell problematisch, insbesondere für die Moral (lange Tragepassagen bergauf)? 

Wollte mir das am Wochenende mal genauer ansehen, kenn mich bisher aber im und um das Elztal nicht wirklich aus. Den Weg auf den Kandel kenn ich teilweise als Abfahrt, dann hört es aber schon auf. 

Ich freu mich über jegliche sachdienliche Hinweise zur Fahrbarkeit 

Ein Schönes Wochenende und frohes Biken allerseits 

ibo


----------



## kaot (1. April 2011)

viel spass beim Auftakt!

wäre gerne mit dabei, werde aber da in meiner praktischen meisterprüfunge schwitzen...


----------



## h4wk (2. April 2011)

Echt klasse Tour heute! Wann und wo ist jetzt morgen noch mal genau Treffpunkt?

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Homer483 (2. April 2011)

Laut Stefan Sonntag, 11 Uhr an der Johanneskirche. Werde dann auch am Start...

Danke nochmal an alle fürs Warten und besonders an Chistian für die Materialunterstützung, der z-max ist jetzt endgültig soeben in Rente gegangen...Die Tour war ne reine Weltidee.

Gruß Philipp (Tagesbester in Sachen Pannen  )


----------



## Sven Freiburg (3. April 2011)

Hallo Allerseits !
Werde morgen zu 90% auch dabei sein 

Johanneskirche ist vernünftig: Am Schwabentor geht morgen der Freiburg-Marathon vorbei.

Bis denne!


----------



## Zep2008 (5. April 2011)

Hey, was geht an Ostern?  
Vielleicht ne 2 Tagestour?
Bin nächste Woche nicht im Land, deshalb schon jetzt die Frage.

Stefan


----------



## h4wk (5. April 2011)

hört sich sehr verlockend an & zeit hätte ich auch 

ich wäre also denke ich dabei.

grüße

dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frobozz (5. April 2011)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hey, was geht an Ostern?
> Vielleicht ne 2 Tagestour?
> Bin nächste Woche nicht im Land, deshalb schon jetzt die Frage.
> 
> Stefan



Da werde ich mein Profil in Liguriens Küste graben und kann nur in Gedanken bei Euch sein... ausser wir treffen uns dort für ne Runde 

Grüße - Flo.


----------



## opossumjaeger (6. April 2011)

hi stefan,

hab zu ostern an ne 2 tagestour gedacht, und zwar westweg von hausach nach pforzheim. könnten das gern auch in ner größeren gruppe fahren.



Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hey, was geht an Ostern?
> Vielleicht ne 2 Tagestour?


----------



## hotzemott (15. April 2011)

Servus zusammen,

sieht wieder nach einem sonnigen Wochenende aus und ich hab Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour.

Vorschlag: *Der Frühjahrsklassiker Rosskopf, Kandelhöhenweg bis St. Peter, Plattenwirt mit Boxenstopp, Kandel, Präsident Thoma Weg.*
Treffpunkt: *Sonntag, 11 Uhr am Schwabentor.*

Jemand dabei?

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## make65 (15. April 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. April 2011)

Eine kleine Frage am Rande, wie schnell seid ihr denn unterwegs und wie weit ist es denn zum Kandel überhaupt. Ich bin nicht der schnellste aber St. Peter - Rosskopf bin ich schon gefahren, Schauinsland auch, wenn auch etwas langsamer. Kandel würde mich mal interessieren.

Grüße Chris


----------



## make65 (16. April 2011)

Die Tour hat ca. 50 km und 1300 hm. Reine Fahrtzeit bis zum Kandel ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden plus Pausen. Auf der Platte wird eingekehrt.

Fahr doch einfach mit, dann wirste sehen ob es passt.


----------



## opossumjaeger (16. April 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## wanderer1219 (17. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei, und bring einen Kollegen mit.


----------



## h4wk (17. April 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde gerne mitkommen, bin aber âleiderâ schon am feldberg unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt es beim nÃ¤chsten mal wieder!

GruÃ

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nirekib (18. April 2011)

Hi,

ich bin erst seit kurzem in Freiburg. Suche noch Leute zum Radeln. Wie siehts denn bei euch mal mit ner Feierabendrunde (Rosskopf, Kybfelsen) aus?

Grüße
Katrin


----------



## make65 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Katrin,

wir sind meist nur am WE gemeinsam unterwegs - neue MitfahrerInnen sind immer willkommen. 

Es findet jedoch regelmässig Mittwochs um 18 Uhr eine Feierabendtour statt, schau einfach hier nach.

Ich bin ein bis zweimal in der Woche auch unterwegs, meine Feierabendrunde startet aber zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr, wenn die Zeit für Dich passt kannst Dich gerne melden.

Martin


----------



## h4wk (18. April 2011)

Ich bin diesen Mittwoch auch mal dabei. Hier der Link zur Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11544

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## nirekib (19. April 2011)

Hi,

ich würds auch mal probieren am Mittwoch. Bin nicht sicher, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann, aber mal sehen.

Bis dann
Katrin


----------



## h4wk (19. April 2011)

@Stefan: Gibt es inzwischen eigentlich konkrete Pläne für eine Tour über Ostern?

gruß

Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (19. April 2011)

nö, noch nix, entscheidet sich bei mir Mittwoch Abend.lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

sonnige Ostern stehen vor der Tür. Und an der Kälbelescheuer gibt's lecker Käsekuchen....

Also sollten wir dort mal wieder vorbeischauen. Vorher müssen jedoch ein paar kalorien verbrannt werden.

*Die Mühen:* Auf den Schaui (Halde) und den Belchen
*Die Trails:* Auf den Belchen, nach dem Belchen und von der Kälbelescheuer herrlich flowig nach Staufen.

*Die harten fakten:* um die 60 - 70 km und zw. 1500 und 1700 hm

Treffpunkt: Karfreitag, 10 Uhr am Schwabentor

Wer fährt mit?
Martin


----------



## h4wk (19. April 2011)

Freitag bin ich leider schon anderweitig unterwegs. An jedem anderen Tag wäre ich dabei... 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (21. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei

Stefan


----------



## jbiiker (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
wenn ihr nichts gegen einen neuen habt bin ich morgen dabei

gruß
jürgen


----------



## make65 (21. April 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> wir sind meist nur am WE gemeinsam unterwegs - neue MitfahrerInnen sind immer willkommen.



Na denn...


----------



## make65 (21. April 2011)

h4wk schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich leider schon anderweitig unterwegs. An jedem anderen Tag wäre ich dabei...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dennis



Wir werden bestimmt nicht nur am Freitag fahren...


----------



## h4wk (21. April 2011)

gebt bescheid wie wann und wo und ich bin dabei 

grüße

dennis


----------



## make65 (23. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen geht die Tendenz ja eher Richtung Regen, deshalb sollten wir am Montag nochmal fahren.

Wir waren schon aufm Schaui, Kandel, Belchen. Also wäre mal ein Blick ins Elztal nett.

Vorschlag: *Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Denzlingen Bahnhof*

Route: Elzach, Rohrhardsberg mit Einkehr im Schänzle, Hörnlepfad zum Hörnleberg und dort flotter Downhill nach Bleibach.

Ca. 50 - 60 km, 1200hm.

Die Trails haben steile Abschnitte mit Wurzeln und Geröll. Für Anfänger sicher nicht ganz einfach. Wenn mans mag super spassig.

Martin


----------



## h4wk (23. April 2011)

Moin,

also ich wäre am Montag dabei, wenn euch ein ein bisschen langsamerer bergab nicht stört. 

Allerdings kommt mein Zug erst 11:08 Uhr in Denzlingen an. Könntet ihr so lange auf mich warten?
Grüße

Dennis

edit:
wenn ich richtig gegooglet habe (http://www.schaenzle.com/) hat das Schänzle am Montag Ruhetag: 


> Von Weihnachten bis Ostern täglich geöffnet ab 12:00 Uhr geöffnet
> Montag Ruhetag
> April geschlossen
> Ab 1. Mai: am Wochenende + Feiertags  geöffnet​




man sollte also ggf noch abklären, ob das Ding am Ostermontag jetzt auf hat, oder nicht ​ 

*
*​


----------



## make65 (24. April 2011)

Beim Schänzle meldet sich niemand, also wohl geschlossen.

Also Vorschalg: Von Denzlingen aufn Kandel, Platte, KHW, Rossi, Freiburg.

Andere Ideen? 

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. April 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Beim Schänzle meldet sich niemand, also wohl geschlossen.
> 
> Also Vorschalg: Von Denzlingen aufn Kandel, Platte, KHW, Rossi, Freiburg.
> 
> ...



fahre mit
uwe


----------



## opossumjaeger (24. April 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Beim Schänzle meldet sich niemand, also wohl geschlossen.
> 
> Also Vorschalg: Von Denzlingen aufn Kandel, Platte, KHW, Rossi, Freiburg.
> 
> ...



ja: wie wärs mit folgender route: freiburg, zastler hütte, trail ins wilhelmer tal, stübenwasen, notschrei, schaui, rappeneck, studentenweg nach freiburg. einkehrmöglichkeiten gäb es genug.


----------



## h4wk (24. April 2011)

egal wo es lang geht, ich bin dabei 

gruß

dennis


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. April 2011)

achtung , aufm trail von der w-hütte ins w-tal liegen noch einige bäume im weg !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. April 2011)

Dabei fällt mir ein : Zeeeeeeeeep    !


----------



## make65 (24. April 2011)

opossumjaeger schrieb:


> ja: wie wärs mit folgender route: freiburg, zastler hütte, trail ins wilhelmer tal, stübenwasen, notschrei, schaui, rappeneck, studentenweg nach freiburg. einkehrmöglichkeiten gäb es genug.



Mir ist das für morgen zu viel, sorry, war schon 3 Tage unterwegs. Die alten Beine werden langsam müde. 

Ist aber vorgemerkt! 

Für Insider: Gestern gabs eine "kurze, gemütliche RR-Tour" mit Regina. 

Also um 11:08 Uhr in Denzlingen am Bahnhof.


----------



## opossumjaeger (24. April 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Für Insider: Gestern gabs eine "kurze, gemütliche RR-Tour" mit Regina.



...dann hoffe ich für dich, dass wieder alles zusammen wächst 

ich glaub ich klink mich für morgen mal aus. hab grad festgestellt, dass mir bei den schuhplatten links und rechts jeweils eine schraube fehlt. und ohne cleats fahren macht so gar keinen spaß.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. April 2011)

bei mir geht es morgen leider auch nicht

Stefan


----------



## anattack (27. April 2011)

Huhu, 
hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Samstag ab Freiburg? Habe aber leider nur 3-4 Stunden Zeit, also Tagestour wär eher nicht, dafür bin ich uhrzeitmässig flexibel. Gern so, dass ich mit dem schweren Rad fahren kann ;-)
Würd mich freuen, Anne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (27. April 2011)

Klar doch!

Wie wärs mit Schaui über Giesshübel hoch, blaue Raute runter, sollte in 4 Stunden gut zu machen sein. 

11 Uhr am Schwabentor?


----------



## anattack (27. April 2011)

Alles klar, Giesshübel kenn ich nicht, die blaue Raute aber mittlerweile schon. Gefällt  Ich bin dann um 11 am Schwabentor!


----------



## opossumjaeger (28. April 2011)

ich würd mich auch anschließen.


----------



## h4wk (28. April 2011)

Samstag klappt bei mir leider nicht, aber wie sieht es denn bei euch Sonntag aus?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## make65 (28. April 2011)

Sonntag ist eine 1. Mai-Tour geplant:

Treffpunkt: *10 Uhr Denzlingen, Bahnhof*

Route: *Waldkirch-Elzach-Rohrhardsberg-Hörnleberg-Bleibach*

Highlights: *Fasnetstimmung am Schänzle, Trail vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg und vom Hörnleberg nach Bleibach*

@Eva: So wie Du am Montag gefahren bist ist das auch was für Dich.

Gruß Martin


----------



## h4wk (28. April 2011)

Ist das nicht die Tour, die du eigentlich auch schon am Montag fahren wolltest?

Ich denke ich wäre dann am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eva_Renchtal (28. April 2011)

Hi Martin,
wieviele hm und km wären das? Wenn ich fit bin (Knie mal wieder) bin ich dabei!
Gruß Eva


----------



## MarkusL (29. April 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist eine 1. Mai-Tour geplant:
> 
> Highlights: *Fasnetstimmung am Schänzle, Trail vom Rohrhardsberg zum Hörnleberg und vom Hörnleberg nach Bleibach*


Eine Suuuuper-Idee am 1. Mai auf dem Hörnlepfad zu biken!


----------



## Zep2008 (29. April 2011)

Dachte ich 2009 auch. Dann haben wir, bei schönstem Wetter, ganze 3 Wanderer getroffen.
In der Hörnekapeppe ist morgens Gottesdienst, wen wir da entlagfahren sind die Rotsocken alle weg.

Vom Schänzle aus wandert eigentlich niemand an dei Hörnekapelle.


----------



## Frobozz (30. April 2011)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu übel aussieht würde ich auch mitfahren... fährt jemand von Freiburg aus ?


----------



## h4wk (30. April 2011)

Ich wäre dann wieder 10:08 in Denzlingen am Bahnhof, anders klappts mit dem Zug leider nicht.

Bis morgen,

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## hotzemott (1. Mai 2011)

Bin heute auch am Start 

Bis nachher,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

das nächste sonnige Wochenende wartet auf uns. Ich hab da mal einen Tip bekommen, bzgl. einer schönen technischen Abfahrt vom Belchen ins Münstertal. Das möchte ich gerne mal ausprobieren.

Also mein Vorschlag:

Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Schwabentor. Über Giesshübel, Halde, Wiedener Eck zum Belchen. Dort kehren wir ein und danach eine schöne Abfahrt ins Münstertal.

Heimweg wird wohl über Bettlerpfad sein.

Wer ist dabei?
Martin


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. Mai 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Heimweg wird wohl über Bettlerpfad sein.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?
> Martin



Denk dran, in Betzighofen ist sonntag Kids-/ Tälercup ,
aber ihr fahrt ja als auf der schönbergseite soweit ich weiss..
uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (5. Mai 2011)

um die Zeit in der wir da durchfahren sind die Bürgersteige schon wider hochgeklappt


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. Mai 2011)

nach 17h kommt ihr dort vorbei...
wollte es euch auch nur wissen lassen...

grüße uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anattack (7. Mai 2011)

So ein Pech, dass ich zum 1. Hilfe Kurs muss ;-(, die Tour hört sich super an!


----------



## weisswurst666 (7. Mai 2011)

Moin Menschen aus Freiburg 
Ich werde nächstes WE, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in Freiburg sein. Werde mein Rad dabei haben , wo kann man bei euch gut fahren, fahre  AM/Enduro. Hab schon mal von der Borderline (oderso) gehört. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn jemand mitfahren würde.
Da ich noch kleine Einschränkungen durch eine schwere Verletzung im Vorjahr habe, sollte der sportliche Anspruch eher milde sein .

Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet
MfG
weisswurst666


----------



## make65 (7. Mai 2011)

Muss leider für morgen absagen, aber es hat sich ja eh noch keiner gemeldet.

Gruß Martin


----------



## anattack (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Weisswurst,

ich bin nächstes WE leider nicht da, aber die Borderline ist leicht zu finden. Rauf auf den Rosskopf, warten bis Menschen mit Federweg auftauchen und hinterher ;-). Bei schönem Wetter wirst Du nicht lang warten müssen ;-). Alternativ findet sich Borderline auch so. Vom Rosskopf aus ca. 150m den normalen Forstweg runter rollen (nicht den steinigen, sondern den ebenen), in der ersten Rechtskurve kommt vor einem Trail ein Schild: Das ist kein Fahradweg, Befahren auf eigene Gefahr! Hier bist Du dann richtig.
Viel Spaß, Anne


----------



## ibo (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem sich ja hier einige Freiburg- und Umgebungs-Kenner tummeln eine kurze Frage in die Runde. Ich wollte mit meiner Freundin in nächster Zeit mal die FR - Schauinsland - Belchen - Kälbelescheuer - Staufen - FR Runde drehen. Da ich bei einer Solotour vor einiger Zeit die richtige Abfahrt von der Kälbelescheuer verpasst habe würde ich mich über einen Tipp freuen, wie ich den tollen Trail nach Staufen finde. 

Auf dem Belchen hatte ich damals keine Problem (weder mit Wandern noch Offiziellen), falls es dort inzwischen etwas zu beachten gibt oder jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat freu ich mich auch über Hinweise. 

Danke für die Hilfe und allseits gute Fahrt

Ibo


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Mai 2011)

@ibo

bringt dir ein GPS Track was?


----------



## ibo (10. Mai 2011)

Ein GPS Track wäre natürlich super. Das Malen nach Zahlen hat bisher immer noch geklappt 
Gruß

Ibo


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Mai 2011)

dann verrate mir mal deine e-mail Adresse


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin kommendes WE in Kirchzarten. Kenn mich auch ein wenig aus... finde aber nicht immer die besten Trails in den Bergen. Fahren wollte ich Richtung Feldberg. Bin aber auch gerne über andere Tourvorschläge dankbar.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar tolle Touren als GPS-Track senden ([email protected]).

Besten Dank im Voraus
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (10. Mai 2011)

Dr. Ganterstraße  Sperrung wegen Baumfällarbeiten
Wir bitten folgende Meldung des Landratsamtes Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald, Bereich Forst zu beachten und die Trainingsfahrten entsprechend anzupassen. 

In der Zeit vom 9. Mai 2011 bis voraussichtlich 17. Juni 2011 finden auf der Dr. Ganterstraße, Hinterzarten im Ortsteil Alpersbach umfangreiche Holzerntemaßnahmen statt. Betroffen ist das von Waldbesuchern sehr stark frequentierte Teilstück von der Rinkenstraße bis zum Hinterwaldkopfsattel. Aus Gründen der Verkehrssicherung wird das betroffene Wegstück in dem genannten Zeitraum auch an den Wochenenden gesperrt. Für die Wanderer und Mountainbiker wird eine attraktive, in der Örtlichkeit ausgeschilderte, Umleitung angeboten, die auf der Website www.ultra-bike.de in einer Grafik einsehbar ist.

Die Arbeiten sollen spätestens am 17. Juni 2011 beendet bzw. für den Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon unterbrochen werden. Der Weg wird für das Rennen in einen begehbaren bzw. für Mountainbiker befahrbaren Zustand versetzt. Generell bitten wir alle Biker die Trainingsfahrten nur auf für Mountainbiker zugelassenen Waldwegen durchzuführen und die aktuell geltende Umleitung, die im nachfolgenden Download ersichtlich ist, zur eigenen Sicherheit zwingend zu beachten.



http://www.ultra-bike.de/

für die, die richtung feldberg wollen...
uwe


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. Mai 2011)

na hoffentlich wird der dr.ganterweg nich platt gemacht wie so viele schöne trails im schwarzwald !


----------



## Zep2008 (10. Mai 2011)

Die machen den biketauglich ergo über 2m breit


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. Mai 2011)

das wär wirklich die krone des ganzen ! Dann gibts ja bald nur noch eine sinnvolle trailabfahrt vom feldi !


----------



## kopfnikka67 (10. Mai 2011)

...hauptsache der tourismus blüht und die scheintoten e-biker kommen bequem überall hin...
...ich sehe immer mehr hier in freiburg fahren...noch sind sie ja nicht überall in den bergen...
...mummelsee lässt grüßen...

uwe


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. Mai 2011)

naja , viele wanderer weichen schon in die vogesen aus ! Der vogesenclub schaut den waldbesitzern auf die finger und sorgt meisr für ausgleich ! Kein begeistetter wanderer gibt sich mit forstautobahnen zufrieden ! Also ab ins elsaß und den le honeck rocken ! Oder den gazon du faing ! Oder grand ballon ! Nur mal um einige supertrailreviere zu nennen die in einer std von fr zu erreichen sind ! Gute bis sehr,sehr gute fahrtechnick vorausgesezt (s2-s5) ! Achja um vater staat noch zu ärgern , tanken nicht vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisswurst666 (10. Mai 2011)

Moin, ok, Borderline kommt schon mal in Frage. Bin zwar eig. in Sulzburg, kann aber nach Freiburg kommen. Kennt einer bei Sulzburg noch irgendwas an Trails?
Wär top
MfG


----------



## h4wk (10. Mai 2011)

Wo bist du denn als in Sulzburg unterwegs? Bin da auch öfters mal unterwegs. (Gerne auch per PN)

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Pedal41 (10. Mai 2011)

ibo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem sich ja hier einige Freiburg- und Umgebungs-Kenner tummeln eine kurze Frage in die Runde. Ich wollte mit meiner Freundin in nächster Zeit mal die FR - Schauinsland - Belchen - Kälbelescheuer - Staufen - FR Runde drehen. Da ich bei einer Solotour vor einiger Zeit die richtige Abfahrt von der Kälbelescheuer verpasst habe würde ich mich über einen Tipp freuen, wie ich den tollen Trail nach Staufen finde.
> 
> ...


----------



## h4wk (10. Mai 2011)

ja genau, der Trail, der am Parkplatz über die Wiese runter geht. Dann weiter bis zum Gabler Eck. Dort kannst du entweder recht abbiegen, dann landest du im Münstertal (übers Köpfle - finde ich persönlich aber nicht so schön)

Schöner ist es, wenn du du am Gabler Eck den steilen Trail nach oben nimmst, dann weiter bis zum Enggründlesattel - dort kannst du dann entweder rechts ab nach Grunern / Staufen (Wegweiser Richtung Katzenstuhl) oder weiter geradeaus zum Enggründlekopf und dann runter nach Sulzburg (ist meiner Meinung nach die schönste Abfahrt!)

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Pedal41 (10. Mai 2011)

@ h4wk

O.K , höhrt sich gut an.Danke !

Grüsse,


----------



## ibo (10. Mai 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Ähm und vom Wiedner Eck zum Belchen ? Kälblescheuer vom Haldenhof ?



Hallo Pedal41,
die Idee ist, kurz hinter dem Haldenköpfle (Hofsgrund) auf den Westweg (Wanderweg, rote Raute) zu stoßen und diesem am Wiedener Eck vorbei über den Belchen bis Hinterheubronn zu folgen, von dort runter zur Kälbelescheuer und dann eben weiter nach Staufen. Um nicht auf den Belchen tragen zu müssen weicht man an der Krinne oder rund 600m danach auf die Straße hoch zum Belchen aus. Hilft dir das weiter?
Gruß

Ibo


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. Mai 2011)

gleich dazu : gibts die variante noch? von der kälbelescheuer über den schnelling dann ehemalige hohe straße , kohlplatz, ruine neuenfels , oberweiler ???? Binn das so ähnlich vor etwa 2jahren mal gefahrn . Leider waren damals die trails in einem erbärmlichen zustand !


----------



## Pedal41 (11. Mai 2011)

@ ibo

O.K zum Wiedner Eck ist klar und Krinne am Belchen ist begannt.
Alles Wege wo ich schon gelaufen bin , jezt ist es mal an der Zeit die Gegend mit dem Bike zu erkunden.
Zur Kälblescheuer werde ich dann auch noch finden .

Danke ,

Grüsse


----------



## h4wk (11. Mai 2011)

Vom Belchen aus einfach dem Westweg folgen bis zum Kreuzweg (Waldparkplatz) dort dann runter zur Kälblescheuer. 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Pedal41 (12. Mai 2011)

h4wk schrieb:


> Vom Belchen aus einfach dem Westweg folgen bis zum Kreuzweg (Waldparkplatz) dort dann runter zur Kälblescheuer.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (13. Mai 2011)

einfacher und mehr Trail: 
nicht hochfahren zum Kreuzweg sondern gleich bei der Halde links rein Richtung Kälblescheuer. Ist angeschrieben. Kauft euch mal eine Wanderkarte dann erübrigen sich die meisten Fragen.

Stefan


----------



## straight76 (15. Mai 2011)

*Von wo aus in Freiburg starten ???*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte nächste Woche ab 24.5.11 ein paar Tage zum Biken nach Freiburg kommen.
Von wo aus hat man die vielfältigsten Strecken die auch gut ohne GPS zu finden sind und ohne Fully befahrbar sind ???

thx


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Mai 2011)

kauf dir am Besten eine Wanderkarte, z.B. vom Landesvermessungsamt 1:50.000
das sind einige Wanderwege eingezeichnet. 
Startpunkte mit Wandermarkierungen gibt es am Schwabentor oder Wierebahnhof, du kannst von überall losfahren.

Stefan


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Mai 2011)

Fahr einfach irgendwo den berg hoch, der rest findet sich


----------



## mhagi (24. Mai 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> morgen geht die Tendenz ja eher Richtung Regen, deshalb sollten wir am Montag nochmal fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo 
Würde diese Gegend auch gerne mal erkunden !
Gibt es von dieser Tour GPS-Daten oder einen Track??

MfG mhagi


----------



## Zep2008 (25. Mai 2011)

@mhag, schick mir ne Mail

Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (25. Mai 2011)

oder da:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nrosfxjosmfuqksp&referrer=trackList


----------



## Dddakk (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo in den Süden!

Wir sind von Fr bis So auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg in Freiburg, genau an der Dreisam.
Da wollen einige von uns die Borderdingens fahren. Aber auch gerne mal so nen schönen, längeren Höhenweg. Gibts da was so nach/von St.Peter? Evtl. bis zum Kandel? Hat wer nen Track mit nettem Trailanteil? Nicht so arg bösartig.
Eine Tour mit 2,5 Stunden. 1 Tour mit 4 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Danke!

P.S.: oder falls wer guiden will/möchte/würde


----------



## Pedal41 (25. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hallo in den Süden!
> 
> Wir sind von Fr bis So auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg in Freiburg, genau an der Dreisam.
> Da wollen einige von uns die Borderdingens fahren. Aber auch gerne mal so nen schönen, längeren Höhenweg. Gibts da was so nach/von St.Peter? Evtl. bis zum Kandel? Hat wer nen Track mit nettem Trailanteil? Nicht so arg bösartig.
> ...



Hello !

Also wen ihr vom Campingplatz raus fährt , links die Strasse hoch und nach ca. 3 Km kommt die Jugendherberge , visa vi vom Fussballstadion.
Da  endet auch der Borderdingsbums , direkt am Anfang von der Waldautobahn.Zum Rosskopf , da wo die 4 Windräder stehen , könnt ihr die Forststrasse benutzen ist alles angeschrieben ( Wanderschilder ). Da trefft ihr sicherlich auch genug Freaks..... !
Kandelhöhenweg , vom Rosskopf einfach dem roten Schild folgen mit dem  K drauf.

Grüsse......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Wir werden das sicher finden!


----------



## Moonchild (28. Mai 2011)

Ich biete jede Woche zwei bis dreimal eine Runde ab 16/17h entlang des vier Burgen Weges. Die vierte Burg (Lichtenstein Hecklingen) lass ich weg.

z.B.: 
Hirschen EM, Radweg nach Köndringen bis Heimbach, hier Einstieg über  Hohlweg, dann "Vier Burgen Weg" über Burg Landeck zur Burgruine  Hochburg, Seniorenpfad, Mine/Grube Karoline, Dunkele Hütte, Kastelburg  Waldkirch, Hohe Tannen, Linienweg, Sportplatz Waldkirch, Radweg -> EM.

oder kürzer:
Hirschen EM, Zentrum für Psychatrie, Sexau Sportplatz, Sexau  Schützenhaus (Jägerpfad), Hochburg, Seniorenpfad, Mine/Grube Karoline,  Dunkele Hütte, Kastelburg Waldkirch, Hohe Tannen, Linienweg, Sportplatz Waldkirch,  Radweg -> EM.

hat sich leider bisher noch niemand gefunden zum mitfahren, aber ich habe Hoffnung!


----------



## NUGGIZ (16. Juni 2011)

Servus.

Wenn in KW27 mein neues Canyon bei mir einfliegt, würde ich gerne mal den Schauinslandtrail unter die Räder nehmen.
Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wo der beginnt.
Der Karte nach vermute ich mal das er nach dem zweiten Parkplatz höhe Wachtfelsen losgeht, oder?

(siehe Foto, der Rot gepunktete Weg)


----------



## make65 (16. Juni 2011)

Das scheint eher die Rollerabfahrt zu sein. Find ich mit dem Bike nicht so prickelnd.

Besser: Den Weg unter der Bergstation ca. 500m fahren, dann geht vor dem alten Hotel der Trail los. Erst der gelben, dann der blauen Raute folgen, über Kohlerhau, Sohlacker, Kybfelsen, Brombergsattel. Da hast Spass!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Juni 2011)

oder über die Rappenecker wiese runter nach Kappel , auch sehr schön und flowig !


----------



## NUGGIZ (16. Juni 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Das scheint eher die Rollerabfahrt zu sein. Find ich mit dem Bike nicht so prickelnd.
> 
> Besser: Den Weg unter der Bergstation ca. 500m fahren, dann geht vor dem alten Hotel der Trail los. Erst der gelben, dann der blauen Raute folgen, über Kohlerhau, Sohlacker, Kybfelsen, Brombergsattel. Da hast Spass!



Ooh. Rollerstrecke muss nicht sein
Dann Mercy mol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust auf ne (Kaffee)-Fahrt morgen (Montag) Richtung Schaui bzw. KHW oder Kandel   Start am späten Vormittag?

LG, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (19. Juni 2011)

Lust hätte ich schon...hab aber kein Urlaub....schade.


----------



## Nachtalp (23. Juni 2011)

Huhu Allerseits,

ich würde gerne damit beginnen, Tagestouren mit dem Fahrrad zu bestreiten. Sowohl die Erfahrung mit längeren Touren, als auch ein High-End Rad fehlen mir zwar, aber ich fahre fast jeden Tag und vor allem sehr gerne. Ich möchte hiermit anfangen als Ausgleich zum (teilweise sehr sitzintensiven) Studium. 

Meine Frage ist nun die, ob es DIE Anfängerroute gibt, mit der man seine eigene "Einstufung" treffen könnte. Mein Verlangen ist also im Moment das, festzustellen wo ich Fahr- und Ausdauertechnisch stehe.

Ich habe sowohl schon von der Schauinslandroute als auch der Kandelroute gelesen, weiss aber eben nicht mal ansatzweise wo ich mich einstufen könnte.

Zu mir: Ich wohne in Herdern (Freiburg), mein Rad ist ein Bulls Cross Bike 1.
Meine letzte (wahrscheinlich eher kleinere) Tour ging von Herdern an den Niederrimsinger See und zurück. Ich fand die Tour schön, teilweise auch anstrengend wenn ich an die steilen Serpentinen am Weinberg denke, aber wirklich richtig gefordert fühlte ich mich dadurch nicht.

Ich freue mich auf euren Rat und eure Erfahrungen

Grüße

Markus


----------



## make65 (23. Juni 2011)

Fahr doch einfach mal auf nen Berg. Forstwege kannst mit dem Rad ja problemlos fahren, es gibt auch Leute die mit sonem Rad den Kandelhöhenweg vom Rosskopf nach St. Peter fahren, obwohl ich glaube dass das nicht so der ultimative Spass ist.

Der Vorteil bei uns ist ja, wenn Du auf den Rossi oder Schauinsland fährst, wenn Du nicht mehr kannst einfach umdrehen und nach Hause rollen lassen.


----------



## aufgehts (23. Juni 2011)

einfach auf den Schaui oder Kandel hochfahren und du weisst Bescheid.

    JUST DO IT


----------



## axisofjustice (23. Juni 2011)

Würde ich auch vorschlagen. In Freiburg bzw. im Schwarzwald führen ja alle Wege überallhin.  
Fahr einfach mal am Schlossberg hoch und von da aus auf etwa gleicher Höhe bleibend zum Rosskopf rüber.

Wenn du Höhenmeter machen willst, führt vom Schlossberg auch ein langer, aber steigungstechnisch moderater Weg zum Schauinsland hoch. Und mit dem Crossbike kann man es zumindest auf dem Weg runter auch dort krachen lassen. 1000hm klingen nach viel, aber wenn man es gemütlich angeht, ist das ne recht einfache Kiste.

Meld dich gerne, wenn du Lust auf ne Runde hast.  Ich kenn mich einigermaßen aus und bin aus gleichen Gründen (Studium, sitzintensiv ^^) immer entweder allein oder mit Freunden mit moderatem Tempo in und um FR unterwegs.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. Juni 2011)

Wo führt den der weg vom schlossberg zum schauinsland lang 
wohl was verwechselt


----------



## Nachtalp (23. Juni 2011)

Aha, super danke euch für die vielen schnellen Antworten. Das just do it Konzept leuchtet ein 

Ich werd mir dann also den Schauinsland vornehmen wenn das Wetter und die Zeit harmonieren und mich dann hier nochmal melden. Mein Bruder würde da auch mitziehen, wenn dann noch ein paar dazukommen wirds sicher lustig, egal wie wenig oder viel ich drauf hab 

Muss ich mir eigentlich irgendwelche Vorschriften merken? Im Sinne von: 

Wege die man meiden sollte/muss; oder die sogar verboten sind? 
Mitbringsel ausser was zum Trinken und nen Helm?
Laut "bahn frei" rufen vor jeder engen Kurve? 

Grüße Markus


----------



## make65 (23. Juni 2011)

Nachtalp schrieb:


> Wege die man meiden sollte/muss; oder die sogar verboten sind? Wenn Du so frägst: Hier in BW sind alle Wege unter 2 Meter breite für Radler verboten
> Mitbringsel ausser was zum Trinken und nen Helm?
> Laut "bahn frei" rufen vor jeder engen Kurve?  Tempo anpassen! Auf Fußgänger Rücksicht nehmen, langsam vorbeifahren
> 
> Grüße Markus



Ansonsten viel Spass!


----------



## axisofjustice (23. Juni 2011)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Wo führt den der weg vom schlossberg zum schauinsland lang
> wohl was verwechselt



Haha, ja, meinte Lorettoberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtalp (23. Juni 2011)

> Zitat: Zitat von Make 65
> Hier in BW sind alle Wege unter 2 Meter breite für Radler verboten



Also wenn das so ist dann bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher dass ich das schon überschritten habe. Ich weiss ja nicht mal ob dann alle Waldwege befahrbar wären. Da das hier allerdings ein Mountenbikerfporum ist stelle ich mir doch die Frage wie ihr irgendwo runterfahren wollte wenn ihr (vom ausmessen mal abgesehen) jeden Weg meidet sobald er 2m oder enger ist


----------



## axisofjustice (24. Juni 2011)

Da hält sich auch niemand dran. Kommt ja auch ein bisschen komisch, die Region hier als Bikerevier zu vermarkten und dann quasi alle mountainbikefreundlichen Wege zu verbieten, hä? ^^

Solange man sich freundlich ankündigt und rücksichtsvoll fährt, passt das schon.


----------



## Nachtalp (24. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, das ist ja normales Sozialverhalten. Dass ich mir da keine Motorradgang-Kette mitnehme die ich über den kopf schwinge wenn ich auf nen Fussgänger treffe is klar 

Das mit den Wegen wäre ja wirklich absurd. Vor allem weil ich mal sehen will wie das:
a) Von vielen richtig bzw. falsch eingeschätzt wird.
b) Kontrolliert wird.

Hab jetzt nochmal gegoogelt und gefunden dass es spezielle Gebiete gibt die dann auch ausgeschildert sind in denen man nicht fahren darf. Z.B. neu gesetzte Forstgebiete oder son Krempel.

Gut, dann danke ich euch allen und erstatte Bericht bzw. geb Bescheid wenns aufs Rad geht

Grüße

Markus


----------



## axisofjustice (24. Juni 2011)

Kontrolliert wird das kaum und es ist ja auch schwer nachzuweisen. Das Problem ergibt sich versicherungstechnisch, falls dir mal was passiert oder es zu einem Unfall mit anderen kommt.


----------



## Zep2008 (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

wer hat den Lust Morgen mit mir mal den Notschreitrail nach Oberied zu fahren. Fahrzeit ca. 3,5Std
Auffahrt über Schaui, über 7Hügelweg zum Notschrei, dann den Trail bis St.Wilhelm, Willhelmittenweg, FR
Tempo: ganz locker

sagen wir mal, Treffpunkt Schwabentor 12.00 Uhr  

LG   Stefan


----------



## h4wk (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Dieses wochenende habe ich leider keine zeit, sonst würde ich gerne mitkommen..

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## make65 (1. Juli 2011)

Muss leider morgen arbeiten....aber am Sonntag wird mein "neues" Bike ausgeführt.


----------



## Homer483 (1. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei, 12 Uhr am Schwabentor...

Gruß Philipp


----------



## axisofjustice (1. Juli 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Muss leider morgen arbeiten....aber am Sonntag wird mein "neues" Bike ausgeführt.


Dito. Ich und evtl. ein Kollege wollen über den Schauinsland zum Belchen. Denke, dass wir ebenfalls so gegen 12 starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine kleine "Kaffeefahrt" ?

Schaui über Gießhübel, Einkehr im Rappeneck, Studentenweg runter. Ev. auf dem Heimweg noch übern Rossi.

Treffpunkt um 11 am Schwabentor.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Juli 2011)

oder endlich mal über den Notschreitrail runter.


----------



## make65 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Eva versprochen Ihr den Studentenweg zu zeigen, wir könnten aber auch den Notschreitrail fahren, wenn der nicht schwieriger ist.

Dann wirds aber nix mit der Einkehr im Rappeneck...


----------



## h4wk (7. Juli 2011)

Samstag klappt bei mir schon wieder nicht. :/ Jemand von euch auch zufällig noch am Sonntag unterwegs?   Gruß  Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Juli 2011)

Kommt etwa aufs gleiche raus.  
Mit ner g`scheiten Einkehr sieht es allerdings mau aus.


----------



## hotzemott (7. Juli 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine kleine "Kaffeefahrt" ?
> 
> Schaui über Gießhübel, Einkehr im Rappeneck, Studentenweg runter. Ev. auf dem Heimweg noch übern Rossi.


Wär eigentlich genau das richtige Samstags-Programm, leider haben wir keine Zeit 

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (8. Juli 2011)

h4wk schrieb:


> Samstag klappt bei mir schon wieder nicht. :/ Jemand von euch auch zufällig noch am Sonntag unterwegs?   Gruß  Dennis



Sonntag  11:00 Uhr Schwabentor


----------



## h4wk (8. Juli 2011)

Perfekt! Dann bis Sonntag.  

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## kailer (9. Juli 2011)

Wer heute Abend Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde hat: Wir treffen uns um 16:30 Uhr bei Jacques' Weindepot in der Kronmattenstraße, um zum Kybfelsen zu fahren.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Ulmi (13. Juli 2011)

Servus, 
bin ab dem 18.7 für 4 Tage in Freiburg, wollte mein Bike mitnehmen, sollte der Wetterbericht allerdings Recht behalten, wäre wohl ein Schlauchboot angesagter...
1-2 Fragen noch, 
ist der Borderline-Trail mit normalen AM Fully (150mm vorne/hinten) fahrbahr?!

Ist für nächste Woche schon eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt geplant?!

Gruß

Rainer aus Ulm


----------



## Ulmi (13. Juli 2011)

edith schreit noch hinterher wo kann man seinen Beitrag bearbeiten...kann ja nich mal meinen Rechtschreibfehler wegmachen....naja in Anbetracht der Uhrzeit...


----------



## wanderer1219 (13. Juli 2011)

Borderline geht mit allem und macht mit allem Spaß. Eines Tages muss ich die mal in guter alter Clunker Manier mit Rücktrittbremse runter semmeln.


----------



## Ulmi (13. Juli 2011)

na, dass ist ja schön zu hören, könnte also auch mein Hardtail alternativ mitschleppen.....hab beschlossen Fahrrad kommt auf jedenfall mit, Sch...aufs Wetter, in Freiburg is doch immer schön


----------



## Freecastle (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

es klappt mal wieder mit Kurzurlaub und so bin ich ab morgen in Freiburg. Wetterbedingt 
wird es aber wohl nur am Freitag und Samstag was mit Biken werden. 

Hatte vor an einem der beiden tage die blaue Raute vom Schauinsland zu fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere anschliessen würde. 

Achja, wie immer bei mir ..... "moderates Tempo" bergauf ..... ;-) 

Liegt inzwischen nicht mehr an der Kondition, sondern an den 16,4 KG die bewegt werden wollen !!!


Beste Grüße 

Christian


----------



## make65 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bin noch ne Weile ausser Gefecht, Mist.


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi Christian,
Hätte mal wieder Lust auf Kandel, ab wann kannst du am Freitag?
Mit Spezialabfahrt für dich.
Am Samstag bin ich im Elsass

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (14. Juli 2011)

Würde recht früh los fahren und könnte auf 09:00 Uhr aufschlagen. 
Was für einen leckerbissen hast du denn anzubieten ?

Aber am Samstag ins Elsass .... das klingt auch spannend 
Hast noch platz im Auto ????


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juli 2011)

auf 10:00 Uhr kann ich mich einstellen.
Bei mir im Geschäft?
Hast ne PM
Stefan


----------



## Ulmi (18. Juli 2011)

...geht morgen oder übermorgen ab ca. 16.30 h was?
Fahre heut mal auf den Kyrbis...oder so ähnlich, schau wie die Kondi ist und will die Woche dann irgendwann noch ne gemütlich größere Runde drehen?! 
Hab zwar Kartenmaterial dabei aber mit Einheimischen tut man sich leichter....bin Meister im Verfahren ;-)

Gruß Ulmi


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Juli 2011)

heute um 17:30 am Einbollenparkplatz, Denzlingen.
Dienstag und Mitwoch= Regen=Büro


----------



## Ulmi (19. Juli 2011)

..denzlingn, kene Ahnung wo das liegt, bin heute meine Kypfelsen Tour gefahren...mit paar Höhenmeter extra...war in Navigation noch nie so fit..., war ne schöne Tour, paar MTBler waren auch unterwegs aber hätte nicht gedacht das die Strecke teilweise toter als tod is...teils wie aufm Friedhof, egal, sche wars und hats sich gelohnt. 
Bin aufm Rückweg auch zufälligerweise im untersten Teilstück auf nen alten "Bike"park gestoßen....so wie es aussieht hatte wohl der Förster oder gemeine Wanderer etwas gegen die Nutzung dessen...alle 10m lag schön ein Baum quer....konnte man aber gut umfahren, mal schauen wies mir morgen nach der Schulung und dem Absacker im Schlappen geht, will den Schauinsland angreifen.....


----------



## Ulmi (21. Juli 2011)

...so schön wars bei euch, sehr geile Touren, noch geilere Trails, hab gestern sogar noch den einen oder anderen ausm Forum getroffen, hab auch versucht ein paar Hardcore Downhillern mit meinem AM zu folgen, wurde leider von einer heruntergesprungenen Kette und meinen noch begrenzten Fahrkönnen dann gestoppt....hab mir dann meine Trails vom Rosskopp runter in die Innenstadt selber gesucht und gefunden aber Fazit, ihr seid zu beneiden, und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start...vielleicht auch mit schwererem Gerät ;-)

Gruß 

Ulmi


----------



## LGswim16 (18. August 2011)

Halllo
Den Blauen runter gibt es sau viele Strecken in alle Himmelsrichtungen runter
Bin letztes mal die hier mit nem Kumpel runter gefahren: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6616/h
Macht echt Spaß
Und wenn jemand lust hat ab Müllheim mit uns Tour auf Blauen und Umgebung zu machen?
Sind 15 und 16 Jahre alt ( wenns keinen stört^^)


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. August 2011)

Hi, ich habe mir überlegt, am Mittwoch (31. August) mal wieder zum Rosskopf zu radeln, wer lust hat kann um 13 Uhr zum SWR kommen. 
Wahrscheinlich fahre ich 2 mal hoch und runter. Ich fahre Enduro (also für DHler bin ich vielleicht zu langsam) und ich bin 15 Jahre alt (wenns keinen stört). 
Hast du vielleicht Lust LGswim ? 
Wer Lust hat kann ja einfach kurz ne Rückmeldung geben, das wäre super.


----------



## Freecastle (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand Lust auf einen Besuch auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen am Samstag, 03.09. ???

Beste Grüße 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (30. August 2011)

Hi Christian,

Martin und ich gehen am Donnerstag.
Samstag ist Alsace angesagt.


----------



## Enduristenpro (30. August 2011)

Also, da sich niemand gemeldet hat, und es mir um 15 Uhr besser passt, werde ich eben erst ca. 15 Uhr am SWR losfahren, wer Lust hat, kann kommen.


----------



## aufgehts (14. September 2011)




----------



## alex76 (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat Samstag, Sonntag (oder Montag) Lust auf ne Käsekuchenrunde?

LG, Alexandra


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. September 2011)

hallo einheimische

wohin geht die kuchen runde

gruß kai


----------



## Zep2008 (30. September 2011)

Ich leider nicht, ich bin da:

http://www.mtb-piemonte.it/site/index.php?page=main&name=home

Last euch den Kuchen schmecken.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (30. September 2011)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, ich bin da:
> 
> http://www.mtb-piemonte.it/site/index.php?page=main&name=home
> 
> ...



Wie???? Schon wieder alles heil?

Ich bin Sa/So auf ner 2-Tages Tour. Wenn ich dann am Montag noch fit bin wäre ich dabei.


----------



## alex76 (30. September 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Wie???? Schon wieder alles heil?
> 
> Ich bin Sa/So auf ner 2-Tages Tour. Wenn ich dann am Montag noch fit bin wäre ich dabei.



...das passt prima, dann hast du genau das richtige k.o.-Level 

Würde gerne was Kürzeres mit Verlängerungsoption fahren, z.B. Schaui/Rappenecker Hütte oder mal wieder Kandelhöhenweg über St. Peter/Buchenbach. Alternativ auf den Kandel...

Die Zugverbindungen sind aufgrund der Baustelle am SO/MO etwas mau. Könnte 9.45 oder 11.45 am Schwabentor sein. Wer ist dabei?

LG, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (30. September 2011)

Lust auf ne Käsekuchenrunde hätte ich zwar immer, wir sind aber noch mal am Comer See unterwegs. Wahrscheinlich bei nicht ganz so lecker Kuchen aber mit Aussicht auf Latte Macchiatto und Seeblick...

Euch viel Spaß!
Bertram


----------



## make65 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

so wie es ausschaut gibt es nochmal ein schönes WE. Wer hat Lust auf ne Tour am Sonntag? Samstag geht nicht, ich will beim Kandel-Bike-Cup mitfahren.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen Schaui - Etzenbacher Höhenweg nach Staufen. Ev. mit Umweg über die Rappenecker Hütte.

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Schwabentor?

Grüße Martin


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. März 2012)

hallo

der frühling kommt
wir würden mal gerne 
das Revier um freiburg
erkunden
am liebsten mit einem einheimischen führer
wie siehts da bei euch aus
gruß kai


----------



## Moonchild (17. März 2012)

Hi,

ich bin bemüht dreimal die Woche im Freiburger Umland zu fahren.
Meist in Emmendingen den Vier Burgen Weg mit verschiedenen Kombinationen.
Den Rosskopf von Emmendingen aus sowie den Kandel über Emmendingen, Glottertal.
In Freiburg den Kybfelsen mit Schauinsland,
oder den Feldberg mit Schauinsland....
ab und an im Elsass den St. Ottilienberg.
Wobei mir der Ottilienberg am besten gefällt.

Bin jetzt erstmal vier Wochen im Urlaub, werde aber ab dem 17.04.12
versuchen meine Touren immer hier einzutragen.

Leider klappt dies meist nur kurzfristig.

Einige Leute treffen sich ab dem  29.03.12 um 18h auf dem Emmendinger Marktplatz für eine wöchentliche Runde.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. März 2012)

das hört sich gut an 
kann aber nur 
samstags und sonntags
gruß kai


----------



## h4wk (26. März 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich mal wieder mit ner Tour am Wochenende aus? So langsam ist das Wetter ja echt mehr als nur akzeptabel! 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2012)

ich würde morgen nach freiburg fahren

dachte mal an

schauinsland
kybfelsen

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Hallo
macht ihr noch 1Tages Touren

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, Sonntag 17.06. gibts endlich mal wieder ne gemütliche Kaffeefahrt:
Freiburg, Schauinsland, Kuchen auf der Rappenecker Hütte, Abfahrt über den Studentenweg ins Kappler Tal.

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Schwabentor

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Juni 2012)

Da gibt es morgen in Kiza eine klitze kleine Veranstaltung, hast du daran gedacht?
Die treffen wir an der Rappenecker. Bis wir kommen ist dort der Kuchen garantiert ausverkauft.
Lass uns auf einen anderen Berg fahren, dann sind wir dabei. Kandel?
Stefan


----------



## hotzemott (16. Juni 2012)

Nee, daran hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht...
Martin wollte gerne mal wieder den Studentenweg fahren. Keine Ahnung, ob der Ultra-Bike unterm Schaui vorbei führt. Ansonsten könnten wir den Studentenweg ab Schaui fahren und auf den Abstecher zur Rappenecker Hütte einfach verzichten. Wir können aber gerne morgen zusammen überlegen, wohin wir fahren, wir sind nicht auf die Tour festgelegt.

Grüße
Bertram + Silke


----------



## make65 (16. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade mit der Rappenecker Hütte telefoniert. Dort ist wegen des UltraBike eher ruhig. Kein Problem also.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Juni 2012)

Klar, letztes Jahr, da gab es auch eine andere Streckenführung.
Denen geht doch schon an normalen Tagen der Kuchen aus.

bis morgen

stefan


----------



## make65 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, daß die Teilnehmer am UltraBike in der Rappenecker *nicht *einkehren werden...


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Juni 2012)

da kommen wir morgen im rennen definitiv nicht durch!!!
wir fahren von hofsgrund unterhalb des bergwerks richtung rappeneck, biegen dann aber nach hennebach ab um ein stück weiter auf der ehemaligen downhillstrecke (WM) dietenbach runterzufahren!!!

viel spass euch auf dem studentenweg und beim käsekuchen
uwe


----------



## hotzemott (16. Juni 2012)

Na, das sind doch gute Aussichten für nen Boxenstopp auf der Rappenecker. Hoffe, sie haben dann auch nen Kuchen wenn sie doch mit wenig Besuch rechnen.

Viel Spaß beim Ultrabike an alle die mitfahren!

Bertram


----------



## Redshred (16. Juni 2012)

Bis morgen ??

die  120km strecke geht doch oberhalb durch ??

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memphisto (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sind bald mal wieder Touren im Freiburger Raum geplannt?
Oder gibt es regelmäßige MTB Touren Gruppen die sich wöchentlich treffen und gerne Singletrails fahren?
Für Informationen und Mitfahrer bin ich dankbar 

Wohne noch nicht lange hier und suche Mitfahrer 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Redshred (6. Juli 2012)

wenn  wieder gefahren wird  steht es hier drin

ansonsten hast Du eine PM


----------



## Zep2008 (9. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

für alle Daheimgebliebenen

Carmen und ich wollen am Sonntag die Gegend um Höchenschwand-Mettma unter die Stollen nehmen
Ich habe da mal eine Explorer-Tour zusammengestellt.

Wir starten an der Schluchsee-Staumauer fahren dann auf hoffentlich großem Singeltrailanteil nach St.Blasien
über Höchenschwand nach Nögenschwiel, Felsenweg, an der Metma zurück an den Schluchsee.

Ca 55km/1300hm

wer kommt mit?

Treffpunkt 11:00Uhr an der Schluchsee-Staumauer


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. September 2012)

Hallo,
wollte mal die Vogesen bereisen. Wer Lust hat, mitzukommen, meldet sich einfach hier an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13333

Es müssen ja nicht gleich vier Tage sein, tageweise geht auch.
Nett wäre, wenn jemand dort Touren kennt, die wir gemeinsam fahren könnten.

Viele Grüße aus dem "bergischen" Land
Wolfgang


----------



## 2markt (18. September 2012)

hallo

ist hier noch leben im forum


----------



## 2markt (18. September 2012)

suche jemand der mir die trails 
um freiburg zeigen könnte
oder gps daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (18. September 2012)

fünf anfragen in zwei  stunden  ,ist dir langweilig 

geh biken  oder sende mir ne PM  dann kriegste eine antwort


----------



## aufgehts (18. September 2012)

wir sind eine biker-gruppe aus waldkirch und fahren regelmäsig,
auch über den winter.
bevorzugt im kandel-gebiet oder vogesen.


----------



## 2markt (19. September 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> wir sind eine biker-gruppe aus waldkirch und fahren regelmäsig,
> auch über den winter.
> bevorzugt im kandel-gebiet oder vogesen.


 
ja deine bilder sind sehr ansprechend 

wenn ihr ne tour macht am wochenende im kandel gebiet
würde ich mal mit
um zu sehen wie eure geschwindigkeit ist
nicht das ich euch aufhalte


----------



## make65 (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Karin und ich möchten morgen mal wieder eine kleine Tour machen.

Der Plan: Freiburg - Feldberg - Notschrei - Schaui - Rappeneck - Freiburg

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr am Schwabentor. Wer fährt mit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## alex76 (29. September 2012)

...auf ne "kleine" Tour hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Bis zum Feldberg ist mir aber grad ein bisschen zu weit...

Viel Spaß morgen und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder zu ner Käsekuchenfahrt 
Alexandra


----------



## Zep2008 (29. September 2012)

mit einer Abfahrt wie Hüttenwasen währe ich dabei, Studentenweg bin ich diesen Sommer zu oft gefahren. 

Stefan


----------



## make65 (29. September 2012)

Kenn die Abfahrt vom Hüttenwasen nicht. Wenn man da auch mit dem Hardtail Spass hat können wir auch dort runter.


----------



## Zep2008 (29. September 2012)

Ist der Braune kaputt?
Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich hätte auf denm Studiweg keinen Spass mit nem HT.
Hüttenwasen kennst du, das ist der Weg zwischen St.Wilhelmer Hütte und Napf, St.Wilhelm, der ist halt etwas teschnischer, also doch was fürs HT, dann weiter auf dem Wilhelmitenweg noch Oberried.


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem das Wetter sich am WE nicht an die Vorhersage gehalten hat, würde ichs gerne nochmal am Mittwoch probieren.

Da würde auch 11 Uhr Startzeit passen.

Und nein, der Braune ist nicht kaputt. Bin am Freitag nach der Arbeit mit dem HT nach Schliengen gefahren, deswegen wars HT dabei.

Zum Feldberg kann man ja auch einfach das Zastler Tal fahren, das ist nicht so wild.

Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## MarkusL (1. Oktober 2012)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> mit einer Abfahrt wie Hüttenwasen währe ich dabei, Studentenweg bin ich diesen Sommer zu oft gefahren.
> 
> Stefan


Was/wo ist denn der Studentenweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2012)

Von der Rappenecker Hütte ein Stück (vielleicht so 200 Meter) die Wiese hoch und dann gleich rechts den Trail in den Wald.


----------



## Zep2008 (1. Oktober 2012)

die breite Forstautobahn von der Rappenecker nach Kappel

make war schneller


----------



## MarkusL (1. Oktober 2012)

make65 schrieb:


> Von der Rappenecker Hütte ein Stück (vielleicht so 200 Meter) die Wiese hoch und dann gleich rechts den Trail in den Wald.


Mit der gelben Raute? Mit den Spitzkehren, die teilweise kleine Anlieger haben? Mit der kurzen Steilpassage mit dem Wurzelabsatz bevor man den Forstweg kreuzt?


----------



## make65 (1. Oktober 2012)

Genau.


----------



## MarkusL (1. Oktober 2012)

make65 schrieb:


> Genau.


Ah, o.k. bin ich gestern runter.
Danke.


----------



## Deleted 235358 (2. Oktober 2012)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## make65 (3. Oktober 2012)

Wieder Mistwetter. Aber vielleichts klappts doch noch irgendwann.


----------



## Krys (7. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen 

Bin neu hier im schönen Breisgau (genauer in Heitersheim) und schon seit ca. 6 Jahren keine richtige Tour mehr gefahren ... Am Freitag war ich mit einem Kumpel in Freiburg eeendlich mal wieder ordentlich biken. Jetzt hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt und ich brauch uuunbedingt noch ein paar Leute aus der Gegend die mir hier mal die guten Trails zeigen 
Alleine machts ja nur halb so viel Spaß 
Mein Fully hab ich leider vor einiger Zeit verkauft, aber hab noch mein geliebtes Stuff das mich nie im Stich lässt  Auf ein neues Fully spar ich schon. Aber erstma will ich wieder das richtige feeling und die Kondition für die härteren Trails bekommen. Und son Hardtail is ja nich verkehrt um wieder in die alte Form zu kommen.
Bin offen für alles und für jeden Spaß zu haben! Egal ob Schnee, Regen oder Sonnenschein 
Wenn's dir/euch also nix aus macht einen dabei zu haben der noch bisschen hinter her schleicht, sag/t bescheid.

Also hoffentlich bis bald und immer Rocker bleiben


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2012)

@Krys     da Du mir geschrieben hast PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2012)

kommenden samstag nicht verpassen.


http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/zj/s8/zjs8ob6uigci/large_kandel-bike-cup.jpg?0


----------



## Krys (12. Oktober 2012)

Geht morgen jemand irgendwo im Raum Freiburg biken?.....Mir brennen quasi die Socken 

Grüße, Chris


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich...aber ich mach hier mit


----------



## Krys (12. Oktober 2012)

Hehehe... Na dann viel Erfolg!

Mein schnuggliches 06er Kona Stuff hat zwar auch schon ordentliche DH-Touren mitgemacht, aber dafür bräucht ich dann doch erstmal wieder was richtiges 
Ich warte damit besser noch bisschen, bis ich auch wieder das richtige feeling für die Trails hab


----------



## mtb-igel (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo kommen am wochenende vom Bodensee nach Freiburg um mal dem Nebel zu entfliehen und noch ein wenig der angesagten Foehnlage geniessen zu koennen. Fuer Samstag wuerde mir eine Tagestour in der Gegend Feldberg / Schauinsland / Schluchsee vorschweben. Hat da jemand nen Vorschlag?

Am Sonntag wuerde ich gerne eine Halbtagstour, vielleicht durch den Breisgau, an den Rhein oder Kaiserstuhl machen. Gibts da ausgeschilderte Routen an die man sich halten / die man kombinieren kann? 

Gruesse vom Bodensee

Sent from my Android phone


----------



## make65 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, Samstag gibts mal wieder eine kleine gemeinsame Tour.

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr Bahnhof Denzlingen

Strecke: Präs.-Thoma-Weg - Langeckhütte - Kandel - Trail Richtung Gustav-Beck-Hütte/Bleibach.

Ca. 35km/1100hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (19. Oktober 2012)

mtb-igel schrieb:


> Hallo kommen am wochenende vom Bodensee nach Freiburg um mal dem Nebel zu entfliehen und noch ein wenig der angesagten Foehnlage geniessen zu koennen. Fuer Samstag wuerde mir eine Tagestour in der Gegend Feldberg / Schauinsland / Schluchsee vorschweben. Hat da jemand nen Vorschlag?
> 
> Am Sonntag wuerde ich gerne eine Halbtagstour, vielleicht durch den Breisgau, an den Rhein oder Kaiserstuhl machen. Gibts da ausgeschilderte Routen an die man sich halten / die man kombinieren kann?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du gerne Trails fährst: Auf den Schaui ist die Auffahrt auf Forstwegen als MTB-Strecke ausgeschildert. Start hinterm Wiehre-Bahhof. Abfahrt von oben immer dem Wanderwegweiser "blaue Raute" nach.

Alternativ: Vom Gipfel Richtung Rappenecker Hütte (ist ausgeschildert), am Windrad oberhalb der Hütte geht ein Trail los.

Am Sonntag würde ich dann eher auf den Roßkopf fahren. Richtung Kaiserstuhl ist es erstmal ne lange Anfahrt auf Radwegen. Rossi macht mit dem Bike mehr Spass.


----------



## mtb-igel (20. Oktober 2012)

Vielen dank make65 fuer die tips. Ja kaiserstuhl ist doch etwas weiter weg.

Haben am schluchsee uebernachtet und sind nun grad auf dem feldberggipfel. Die anfahrt durch die waelder, kontinuierlich ansteigend war genial. Ab feldbergpass allerdings disneyland, alles voll mit wanderern (und motorrädern auf den strassen). Kein wunder bei dem genialen wetter. Werden versuchen ruhige waldautobahnen richtung titisee zu finden und dann zurueck zum schluchsee.

Sent from my Android phone


Edit: Am Sonntag doch noch mal ein paar Hoehenmeter gemacht, und ganz ohne vorheriges Vorwissen aus dem Dreisamtal nach St Peter hoch und dann mit dem Kandelhöhenweg ("Deutschland schönstem Trail" laut bike 200x, wie ich jetzt weiss) unerwartet einen genial langen Trail zum Abschluss eines Superwochenendes gehabt. Ich denke, da werde ich nochmal wieder hinfahren  und dann fahre ich am zweiten tag die Tour auf den Schauinsland


----------



## Zep2008 (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat den Ostermontag Lust eine kleine Tour zu fahren?

ich schlage mal vor:
Treffpunkt, 12 Uhr Schwabentor.

Route, nach Möglichkeit immer schön auf irgendeinem Südwesthang, nicht so hoch, ich kann keinen Schneematsch mehr sehen. 

wer fährt mit?

Stefan


----------



## h4wk (31. März 2013)

Bin dabei! 
Grüße und bis morgen
Dennis


----------



## aufgehts (31. März 2013)

muss über ostern meine grippe auskurieren 
gerne mal bei anderer gelegenheit.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (1. April 2013)

Hallo,


ich möchte mich nochmal bei den Jungs (&Mädels) für die nette Aufnahme am Kybfelsen bedanken.... Christoph, Hanna...Benni (?) und X.... 
Danke, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt und die Strecke gezeigt habt, leider konnte ich mich ja nicht mehr verabschieden...

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder in Freiburg, bin evtl. schon in zwei Wochen wieder in FR.  

Wenn es mal einen von euch nach Essen (oder die Nähe) verschlägt, dann meldet euch gerne vorher bei mir...hier gib es auch schöne Strecken 


Nochmal Danke und bis denn...


----------



## opossumjaeger (14. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand von euch Lust, bei diesem Kaiserwetter noch eine kurz entschlossene Tour zu fahren? Man könnte sich um 12 oder 1 am Schwabentor treffen. Warm und hell genug dürfte es für lange Zeit sein. Und schneefrei so bis 800 m.


----------



## m-a-l-a (14. April 2013)

HAllo Zusammen,
ich bin ein "bißchen" neu in Freiburg und würde mich riesig freun ein bissle die Trails hier zu erkunden 
Bin auch gerne für Feierabendrunden zu haben. Technik und Kondition passen.
Oder hat jemdand zufällig am Dienstag frei und Lust das gute Wetter zu genießen?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich will morgen von St. Georgen über Hornberg nach Freiburg fahren.
Sind ca.1500hm, 65km runter auf Trails, rauf auf Teer oder Forststraße.
Jenachdem könnte man die Siebenfelsen einbauen.

Anfahrt mit dem Zug so gegen 9:00 in FR.

Wer fährt mit?

Stefan


----------



## make65 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr morgen an den Lago, sonst wäre ich dabei.

Fährst Du übern Rohrhardsberg? Siebenfelsen runter bin ich einmal gefahren, fand ich nicht so spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (17. Mai 2013)

@make65 dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht. Bin auch ab morgen durch. Wo bist du genau? Wir sind in Torbole
Grüße
Dennis


----------



## make65 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ein paar km von Torbole entfernt...am Lago Maggiore.


----------



## arise (18. Mai 2013)

siebenfelsen lohnt nicht wirklich...lieber die trails am rohrhartsberg nähe skipiste einbaun und dann den elztalweg zurück cruisen


----------



## Zep2008 (19. Mai 2013)

Skipiste und dann Elztalweg zurück, dass muß mir mal einer erklären.

Wir sind dann gestern ganz klassisch über Hörneberg nach Bleibach runter.


----------



## h4wk (19. Mai 2013)

Also hier am Gardaseee regnet es. Was macht das Wetter in Freiburg?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Seppel_IBC (19. Mai 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Also hier am Gardaseee regnet es. Was macht das Wetter in Freiburg?


grad kam im Radio: Schneeregen auf dem Schauinsland. . .


----------



## h4wk (19. Mai 2013)

Na dann habe ich es hier ja trotzdem noch besser erwischt... hier scheint inzwischen wieder die Sonne...


----------



## arise (19. Mai 2013)

na einer der beiden tüchlervarianten !!!!! eine geht ein stück über die piste...und dann den elztalweg im prechtal ! was ist da nich klar ? später dann elzach,winden usw....oder jägerpfad von der wilhelmshöhe auch ne schöne variante


----------



## Sash00 (20. Mai 2013)

An die Freiburger,
zwei Mainzer (ich und en Freund, wir sind 27) kommen vom 31.5. bis zum 2.6. nach Freiburg zum ballern! ^^
den Borderline Trail werden wir auf jeden Fall
fahren! am Sa wollen wir jedoch auch mal ins Hinterland zum Touren und flowige Singletrails fahren! am besten ist sowas natürlich mit jmd der sich vor Ort auskennt. Daher meine Frage: Fühlt sich jmd berufen mit uns zu fahren und uns ne coole Tour  (so etwa 40km) zu zeigen??
Wir bedanken uns natürlich auch mit Bierchen und Essen in nem Gasthaus!  ^^ 
Vielen Dank im Voraus! Grüsse, Sascha
ps: am besten ne mail schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (20. Mai 2013)

@arise, 
Skipiste ist Richtung NO, Richtig? 
Ich kenne denen Elztalweg nur ab Oberprechtal, verläuft der auch an der L109 entlang Richtung Schonach.
Tüchlervarianten, kpl. Bahnhof für mich.
Jägerpfad, W-Höhe Richtung Oberprecht, oder?


----------



## arise (20. Mai 2013)

so etwa...der elztalweg endet (singletrail) an dem forellenhof . der jägerpfad etwas oberhalb dessen..also läßt sich das ganze gut verbinden. den gegenanstieg von ende tüchler zur wilhelmshöhe ist nicht so wild ! iss halt schon en gutes stück länger aber mmn besser als die hörnlebergvariante....da ja unten wieder ein gutes stück singletrail platt gemacht wude


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Mai 2013)

was mir immer noch nicht klar ist, Tüchler, ist das Rohrdardsberg über Skipiste bis runter zur L109 Kurfe?


----------



## arise (21. Mai 2013)

jeap ! geht aber am bach noch etwas weiter bis zu nem bauernhof. gibt 2 varianten. einmal über ein stück skipiste und dann hinter lifthäusle weiter und einmal runter zum unteren parkplatz.


----------



## Zep2008 (26. Mai 2013)

Tüchle, danach Jäger, für den Tipp hast du dir ein Bier verdient.
Jäger war sogar weitgehenst trocken, gestern Abend.


----------



## MarkusL (26. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> siebenfelsen lohnt nicht wirklich...


Inwiefern? Finde den schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (26. Mai 2013)

@stefan gestern in den Vogesen hast du echt was verpasst! ;-) http://www.bruchpilot.eu/vogesen/trailtour-rund-um-liepvre-in-den-vogesen/826


----------



## arise (26. Mai 2013)

die ersten meter des trails fangen sehr vielversprechend an...doch dann ist auch der spaß am felsen vorbei und man eiert auf ner forststraße runter....freut das es gefallen hat....man könte wenn die kondition da iss noch den ein oder anderen trail oberhalb prechtal noch einbauen ist die tanne auf dem jägerpfad bei der bachüberquerung weg ?


----------



## aufgehts (26. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> doch dann ist auch der spaß am felsen vorbei und man eiert auf ner forststraße runter....



dann hast die fortsetzung eben verpasst......


----------



## Zep2008 (26. Mai 2013)

ja, Tanne ist weg.
Forststraße, sind doch nur die letzen 50 hm.
 @Dennis, kann ich mir denken, habs zu spät gelesen, das ihr am Samstag fahrt.


----------



## MarkusL (26. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> die ersten meter des trails fangen sehr vielversprechend an...doch dann ist auch der spaß am felsen vorbei und man eiert auf ner forststraße runter...


Direkt nach dem Felsen ist doch 'ne nette Passage. Und nach kurzem Forststraßenabschnitt geht's links ab und wieder mit Trail weiter.


----------



## arise (26. Mai 2013)

ok....dann hab ich die abzweige verpasst  ! Dann muss ich das irgendwann mal probieren....wenns ausnahmsweise mal aufhören würde zu regnen....!!!! Aber wenn wir schon in der ecke sind....gibts die abfahrt vom gschasikopf noch ? Und schön das die tanne weg iss....


----------



## Zep2008 (31. Mai 2013)

Sonntag, aber nur wenn der Regen aufhört, wollten wir nochmal auf den Rohrhardsberg und auf hoffentlich nicht in allergrößter Matschepampe auf Trails über Wilhelmshöhe wider ins Elztal.

Treffpunkt 11:30 Bhf Bleibach

Stefan


----------



## make65 (31. Mai 2013)

Karin und ich matschen mit...


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juni 2013)

Hi,


wer hat morgen Lust eine Tour auf Kälbleschäuer, Blauen, über Burg Neuenfels.


Treffpunkt: Sportplatz Niederweiler 10:30 Uhr


ca 1100hm, 35km, Abfahrtsorieniert!



Stefan


----------



## opossumjaeger (15. Juni 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> wer hat morgen Lust eine Tour auf Kälbleschäuer, Blauen, über Burg Neuenfels.
> ...



Ich würde sehr gern mitfahren. Wo ist denn der Startpunkt? Kommt man da mit der Bahn hin? Wäre sonst auch ne Alternativtour denkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (15. Juni 2013)

Wir sind leider anderweitig unterwegs.

Gruß Martin


----------



## opossumjaeger (15. Juni 2013)

Bahnverbindung ist okay. Kann aber sein, dass ich paar Minuten nach Halb komme. Bis nachher.


----------



## h4wk (15. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, bis nachher.


----------



## make65 (22. Juni 2013)

Wir wollen morgen zum Rappeneck - Studentenweg.

Wer hat Lust? 11 Uhr Schwabentor.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Juni 2013)

Schauinsland, 10°C, Regen?
Da muß ich morgen früh erst aus dem Fenster schauen.

Stefan


----------



## Zep2008 (15. November 2013)

Snow-Bike

Kandel, so weit wir kommen!


Morgen, Samstag  11:15 Uhr 
Treffpunkt:Bh Denzlingen

heißen Tee abfüllen, Kandelhof hat Betriebsferien!


----------



## h4wk (15. November 2013)

Bin "leider" in den Vogesen... ;-)


----------



## combover (17. November 2013)

_War_ "leider" in den Vogesen... ;-) Aber sonst gerne mal!
Wie ist die aktuelle Schneelage auf´m Kandel?
 @h4wk: wie war´s heut auf´m Belchen? Neue Fahrtechnikerkenntnisse sammeln können? ;D


----------



## Zep2008 (17. November 2013)

Griffig, Harschschnee wie bei euch nur mit Sonnne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## combover (17. November 2013)

Na super


----------



## h4wk (17. November 2013)

combover schrieb:


> @_h4wk_: wie war´s heut auf´m Belchen? Neue Fahrtechnikerkenntnisse sammeln können? ;D



hauptsächlich das ich noch vile zu lernen habe..


----------



## JakobJ (24. November 2013)

Hallo Ihr Biker,
Nachdem ich nun nächste Woche endlich mein Enduro bekomme bin ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Touren rund um Freiburg. Rosskopf und Kybfelsen kenne ich bisher, bin mir jedoch sicher das es viel mehr Trails zu entdecken gibt! 
toll wäre es, wenn jemand eine/n Trail/Tour kennt der ab Schallstadt gut zu erreichen ist!!
Vielen Dank schonmal
Jakob
ps. Natürlich freue ich mich auch über Mitfahrer!!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. November 2013)

ab Schallstadt???
Ja dann ab zum Schauinsland! Der bietet einiges an geilen Trails. Und ne Gondel hat er auch.
Aber auch der Schönberg wird oft unterschätzt. 

Grüße aus Münstertal


----------



## JakobJ (24. November 2013)

Ok Danke dir.  Gibts da irgendwo touren-infos oder fährt man am besten drauflos und sucht sich seinen Weg?


----------



## Zep2008 (24. November 2013)

Da oben hats 30cm Schnee.
Die Bahn hat Revision, bis Mitte Dezember.
So einfach losfahren geht schon,aber besser mit Wanderkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (24. November 2013)

@JakobJ Schallstadt? Dann am besten mal auf den Schönberg hoch. Die Trails runter sind zwar eher kurz, haben es aber für Schwarzwaldverhältnisse in sich...


----------



## JakobJ (24. November 2013)

@Hawk
Vielen Dank,  Check ich mal aus!


----------



## YZsven (29. November 2013)

Kandel ist ja schneebedingt wohl gelaufen für diesen Winter :-( Wie sieht es den in den tieferen Lagen aus? Rosskopf zb. 
Wollen Sonntag ne Runde radeln gehen..

Danke und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Zep2008 (29. November 2013)

Kandel geht bis 1000m ganz gut, Rossi sowiso.
Heute Abend wird sich das aber höchstwahrscheinlich ändern.


----------



## aufgehts (29. November 2013)

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/kandel_de_72151?locref=fav

letztes jahr um weihnacht war alles wieder grün......


----------



## JakobJ (4. Dezember 2013)

Hey. War jemand in den letztem Tagen mal auf dem Kybfelsen? Sollte eigtl. machbar sein momentan oder? War letzte Woche auf dem Schönberg, gut zu fahren allerdings teilweise fies wegen dem vielen Laub


----------



## rall (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi! 

War heute auf dem Kybi, geht gut, allerdings obere Hälfte weiß/ etwas vereist, aber dafür recht guter Grip...

Gruß


----------



## Tristero (6. Dezember 2013)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> gleich dazu : gibts die variante noch? von der kälbelescheuer über den schnelling dann ehemalige hohe straße , kohlplatz, ruine neuenfels , oberweiler ???? Binn das so ähnlich vor etwa 2jahren mal gefahrn . Leider waren damals die trails in einem erbärmlichen zustand !



Ist lange her, ich weiß. Aber die Antwort steht noch ausund würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Ist der Trail via Pfarrhöhle biketauglich?


----------



## JakobJ (6. Dezember 2013)

Hey, ich war heute nochmals auf dem Schönberg,  der Trail Richtung St. Georgen fährt sich recht gut!  @Hawk jetzt weiß ich was du mit "haben es in sich" meinst!  ;-)


----------



## h4wk (7. Dezember 2013)

Für so einen kleinen Hügel kann man da richtig Spaß haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (7. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat das eigentlich gebaut?


----------



## JakobJ (7. Dezember 2013)

Glaube nicht das da was gebaut ist, das wirkt alles "Natürlich"!!


----------



## DanSupertramp (10. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich werde bald nach Freiburg ziehen und kenn mich noch nicht so wirklich aus. Kann mir jemand eine Wohngegend empfehlen mit guter Anbindung zu den lokalen Freeride-Strecken, die für einen Studenten bezahlbar sind?

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## h4wk (11. Dezember 2013)

Meinste nicht, dass ein Thread gereicht hätte...?


----------



## kailer (15. Dezember 2013)

DanSupertramp schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich werde bald nach Freiburg ziehen und kenn mich noch nicht so wirklich aus. Kann mir jemand eine Wohngegend empfehlen mit guter Anbindung zu den lokalen Freeride-Strecken, die für einen Studenten bezahlbar sind?
> 
> Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!



Die Umgebung der Stadthalle / UB 1 ist ideal, im Süden der Kybfelsen, im Norden der Rosskopf, der Wald ist nur ein paar hundert Meter entfernt, die Mieten sind bezahlbar. Es gibt dort auch ein Wohnheim, irgendwas konfessionelles glaub ich. Siehe Studentenwerk.


----------



## ykcor (15. Dezember 2013)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf den Kandel zu shutteln und gechillt auf den Trails Richtung Denzlingen zum zweiten Auto zu rollen?
Ich hätte nen Audi A6 ohne Fahrradträger. Also max. noch 2 Mitfahrer.
Wäre sehr erfreulich, kurzfristig noch jemanden zu finden. 

Nach der Einfahrt in den Wald, 200m nach dem Gipfel, ist es anfangs noch ein bisschen vereist. Das wird aber gleich mal weniger und es lässt sich alles super fahren!


----------



## JakobJ (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute Abend heißt mit Stirnlampen?


----------



## ykcor (15. Dezember 2013)

JakobJ schrieb:


> Heute Abend heißt mit Stirnlampen?



Das war der Plan


----------



## JakobJ (15. Dezember 2013)

Ok da muss ich passen! Aber ne  Coole Idee, tagsüber bin ich gerne mal dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (15. Dezember 2013)

Komme grad vom Kandel.
Geht ganz gut, fahrbar von ganz oben.
Zwischen Hütte und Wurzeltzail waren die Holzmacher.
Der Trail ist bisle in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
Also uffbasse, bei Nacht Schnee und Speed.


----------



## arise (15. Dezember 2013)

welcher trail ? D......., p......,k......j.....? Nehme mal an du meinst den klassiker p......   ! Da der schnee auf sich warten läsr wäre ich für solche action nächste woche auch zu haben....allerdings noch vor dämmerung und ziel glottertal ;-)


----------



## ykcor (15. Dezember 2013)

arise schrieb:


> welcher trail ? D......., p......,k......j.....? Nehme mal an du meinst den klassiker p......   ! Da der schnee auf sich warten läsr wäre ich für solche action nächste woche auch zu haben....allerdings noch vor dämmerung und ziel glottertal ;-)



Danke für die Info - Zep 

Bei mir ist es, aufgrund der Arbeitszeit, nicht möglich vor der Dämmerung unterwegs zu sein - Schade


----------



## arise (15. Dezember 2013)

zur not könnte ich mir auch ne lampe leihen ! Wollte das eh mal testen....muss nur vorher rechtzeitig bescheid wissen ;-)


----------



## ykcor (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich werfe einfach mal morgen Abend in die Runde. Vom Wetter her scheint es ja wie heute zu sein. Also vielleicht sogar wolkenfrei mit Vollmond


----------



## h4wk (16. Dezember 2013)

Mist, heute hätte ich Zeit gehabt... Bei mir passt es leider diese Woche nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (17. Dezember 2013)

Kurzentschlossen jemand bei nem Schauinsland Shuttle dabei? 2 Auto stehen zur Verfügung. 

lg, André


----------



## ykcor (21. Dezember 2013)

Heute gegen frühen Nachmittag (1300 Uhr) ne Runde Shuttlen? Jemand dabei?


----------



## Mundinger (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr morgen gegen 10 uhr aufn Schauinsland (Uhrzeit ist verhandelbar). Schließt sich jemand an?


----------



## JakobJ (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.  Bin dien nächsten 3tage in Lenzkirch, kennt jemand ne schöne Tour dort oben oder hat Lust ein bisschen weihnachtsspeck weg zu strampeln?!?
Grüße Jakob


----------



## Mundinger (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr morgen aufn Schauinsland um durch den Neuschnee zu pflügen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Mundinger (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr am Montag aufn Kandel für ne Schneerunde. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## JakobJ (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre evtl.  Dabei!  Fährst du mit Spikes?  Wann?
Gruß Jakob


----------



## Mundinger (29. Dezember 2013)

ich fahr ohne Spikes. Ich fahr so um halb 10 in Mundingen los und wär dann um 10 in Waldkirch. Straße hoch und durchn Schnee runter.


----------



## JakobJ (1. Januar 2014)

Hey, sorry lag mit ner Erkältung flach! Hat jemand was geplant dieses Wochenende? Wollte meine neuen five ten testen 
Grüße Jakob


----------



## Mundinger (5. Januar 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Ich fahr nach dem Mittagessen noch aufn Kandel oder Schauinsland. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (15. Januar 2014)

Hey Ho  

Ich würde diesen Samstag gerne eine Runde im südlichen Teil des Schwarzwaldes drehen.
Wie sieht das bei Euch da drüben gerade mit dem Schnee aus? 

Hat jemand einen Tourentipp für mich, so um die 3-5h,  möglichst hoher Trailanteil und am besten GPS-Daten verfügbar? Also ich finde schon einiges im Internet, nur mit dem Trailanteil ists immer schwer zu beurteilen  

Hauptsache ich weiß, ob man z.Z. überhaupt gut fahren kann, sonst lohnt sich die Anfahrt für mich nicht. 


Vieln Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## He-Man (3. Februar 2014)

Ist hier hin und wieder noch was los? Ich würde mich evtl. gern anschließen. Bislang war ich im Schwarzwald nur mit Rennrad/ Crosser unterwegs, meine Streckenkenntnis an Waldwegen um Freiburg ist also ausbaufähig.


----------



## Kallle (5. Februar 2014)

Moin,
ich hätte auch interesse mich mal einer Runde an zu schließen. Habe mittlerweile schon die meisten naheliegenden Berge abgeklappert und würde mich auf neue Strecken freuen. Gerne auch mit schöner Abfahrt 
Gruß 
Karl


----------



## ykcor (21. Februar 2014)

Suchen für morgen noch jemanden mit Lust und Auto zum Shuttlen ab 10 Uhr in Freiburg. In dein Auto müssten 2 Räder und 1 Person + Du. Was angesteuert wird (nahe Umgebung Freiburg), wird morgen entschieden.. Wir 3 sind Endurolastig unterwegs mit Spass an der Sache und nicht gegen die Uhr.. Shuttlen war 2-3 mal geplant - also sollte der Nachmittag nicht verplant sein.


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Ich & mein Vater sind am Samstag mit unseren Enduros im Raum Freiburg unterwegs. Bis jetzt kenn ich leider nur die Borderline würde aber gerne Borderline mit einer weiteren klassischen Tour im Raum um Freiburg verbinden. Kann mir da jemand eine schöne Trailtour empfehlen? Ich weiß das ich mit den Last Jungs Ende letzten Jahres eine Klassiker Tour gemacht habe kann mich aber leider nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern. Höhenmeter so bis zu 1000, da wir danach noch die Borderline dranhängen wollen und es sollte alles in einem Tag machbar sein .
Am besten wäre es natürlich mit GPS Daten aber es geht natürlich auch ohne!
Schonmal Danke im Voraus & Ride on


----------



## Zep2008 (19. Juni 2014)

Enduro optimiert:
Denzlingen-Kandel, auf breiten Waldwegen bis zu Gipfel
Kandel-Glottertal, PTW bis Luser, dann Schießrein zu Klinik
Glottertal-Rossi, genüber wider rauf, Ahlensbach, Nesselplatz, Strecker Eck, Rossi-Borderline.
sind so um die 1500hm mit Rossi. Bergab 100% Trail
Track müsste ich aber erst suchen.

viel Spass euch


----------



## Dusius (19. Juni 2014)

Gibt es Endurotaugliche Touren von Raum Freiburg bis runter an die Grenze zur Schweiz? (Lörracher Gegend)


----------



## specievo (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich an dieser Stelle  und möchte mich kurz vorstellen: 
Ich bin Nils, 36 Jahre, seit einem Jahr in Freiburg und gerne AM/Enduro-lastig unterwegs. Leider hat es der Job und auch die Familie in der letzten Zeit nur wenig zugelassen, mich dem Radeln wie gewünscht hinzugeben. 
Trotzdem war ich schon einige Male unterwegs (Borderline, Schauinsland Singletrails etc.) und bin jedes Mal begeistert von den Touren und Abfahrten.
Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einigen Mitfahrern welche mich an Wochenenden mal auf die eine oder andere lockere Runde mitnehmen. 
Also - wer hat Lust bzw. gibt es schon regelmäßige Treffs, bei welchen ich mich anschließen kann?
Beste Grüße
Nils


----------



## FieseLiese (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin Lisa und neu hier in Freiburg. Plant ihr weiterhin hier eure Touren? Suche nette Leute für die ein oder andere Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (15. Juli 2014)

hey postet hier doch mal, wenn ihr am Woe hier bei Freiburg mal was touren wollt. 
dann bin ich mit meinem ramponierten endurohobel auch mal wieder mit dabei im schwarzen Wald…

mir ists mir wurscht wo es hingeht und ich häng mich einfach hinten dran…
(n paar ideen wo es sich (noch) lohnt hab ich noch)

grüße ju


----------



## specievo (15. Juli 2014)

Wir sind auf jeden Fall am nächsten Samstag unterwegs. Schauinsland ein wenig die Trails ansehen sowie, wenn es passt, andere Seite rund um die Borderline.


----------



## orangerauch (17. Juli 2014)

Am samstag 19.7. werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein, da versuche ich meinen Hobel zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## ykcor (19. Juli 2014)

Wir würden gegen 17 Uhr ab Freiburg-Ost ne Runde shuttlen gehen. 2 Plätze sind noch frei. Die Tour wird etwa bis 2000h-2030h gehen. Bei Interesse PM schreiben, dann gibts ne kurze Tourbeschreibung.


----------



## ykcor (31. Juli 2014)

Hat heute jemand Interesse an einer "Stolpertour" am Feldberg?


----------



## Terrierer (4. August 2014)

Hallö,ich bin am Mittwoch auch in Freiburg unterwegs und würd mich freuen wenn jemand 
mitradeln würd,am liebsten schön steil,technisch oder mal wieder die Boarderline 1-3mal.
Würd auch gern mal zum Kybfels hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritschomat77 (5. August 2014)

Servus,

ich bin ab dem 17.8 - 25.8.2014 auf dem Münstertaler Campingplatz. Kenn mich in der Umgebung nicht so gut aus.
Kennt ihr ein paar gute Touren, Trails, eher abfahrtsorientierter, in der Umgebung?
Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen 
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.

Grüße, 
Lukas


----------



## Trail-Trialer (6. August 2014)

Als "däler" kann ich dir wärmstens den Belchen empfehlen. Da gibts einiges und ist nich so sehr überlaufen. Aber nicht am Sonntag Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter. Von der Kälblescheuer nach Sulzburg gibt`s auch was nettes. ;-)


----------



## Fritschomat77 (7. August 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Haemmer (9. August 2014)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Als "däler" kann ich dir wärmstens den Belchen empfehlen. Da gibts einiges und ist nich so sehr überlaufen. Aber nicht am Sonntag Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter. Von der Kälblescheuer nach Sulzburg gibt`s auch was nettes. ;-)


Belchen, für Wanderer ein super Erlebnis aber zum Biken niemals denn dort hängen ja überall Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer rum.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (9. August 2014)

Richtig. Und immer schön an die 2meter Regel halten. Alles andere ist ja verboten...


----------



## Fritschomat77 (9. August 2014)

Jop


----------



## Dusius (19. August 2014)

Ist am Freitag oder am we jemand am Enduro fahren in der gegend? Würde mich gerne dran hängen ;-)


----------



## orangerauch (22. August 2014)

Was geht am Sonntag? (24.8.2014)


----------



## orangerauch (23. August 2014)

(Am 24.8.2014)
Ist jemand nicht im Urlaub? Dann mein Vorschlag: Tour bei Freiburg: z.B. über Rotecktrail - hidden Zastlerquerung Odenbächletrail und Gefällfelsentrail (S1 bis S2-stolpern, nix Ballett-Schühchen auf klickies)
Wenn ja, dann Start: 10h. Wo? Da

grüße ju


----------



## orangerauch (23. August 2014)

scheint nich so zu sein. dann halt ein andermal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLAUF (26. August 2014)




----------



## orangerauch (26. August 2014)

MTBLAUF schrieb:


>



....eine Spielart des Moutainbikens, die sich komplett auf dem Asphalt abspielt.
-> eine für das NSG Feldberg völlig legale Handlung


----------



## Zep2008 (26. August 2014)

@Jürgen, kannst du mal ne Stunde früher deinen Feierabend einleiten, Donnerstag vielleicht?
Hätte was nettes ab Elzach.


----------



## make65 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

ich hätte am Donnerstag ev. auch Zeit. Wann solls wohin gehen?


----------



## Zep2008 (26. August 2014)

15:30  Bhf Elzach, Schuttle bis Siebenfelsen, dann Schänzle, Wilhelmshöhe, Wälderhof, Kapf, Elzweg
Martin du kennst das ja schon.


----------



## orangerauch (26. August 2014)

oh je 15:30 kannst du bei mir vergessen. Ich bin "abhängig" beschäftigt und komme ausnahmsweise frühstens um 16:30 raus und bin immer abrufbar für länger arbeiten


----------



## Zep2008 (5. September 2014)

Wer fährt morgen, Samstag, mit auf den Blauen. ?
über Neuenfels, Kälble, Kreuzwege, Blauen, Prinzensitz, u.s.w.
Treffpunkt Niederweiler Sportplatz 11:00 Uhr


----------



## Banana-TuD (5. September 2014)

Ahoi. Bin in lörrach zu Besuch und hätte morgen/Samstag den tag Lust und Zeit für ne allmountaintour. Kenne mich leider nicht aus hier und würde mich gern irgendwo anschließen. Irgend eine Tour 30-50km, hab den ganzen tag zeit. Nen Gipfel hoch kämpfen wäre nice ansonsten bin ich auch für flowige oder technische trails zu haben. Auto ist vorhanden. Kann in meinem Kleinwagen auch noch zur Not eine/n plus Rad mitnehmen

Beste grüße. Alex.


----------



## Banana-TuD (5. September 2014)

@Zep2008 
Ich wäre dann höchst wahrscheinlich morgen mit dabei. 
Könntest du noch ne kurze Beschreibung zur Tour geben damit ich weiß ob ich dieser gewachsen bin. 
Finde ich den Startpunkt am Sportplatz auf Anhieb? 

Beste grüße.  Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (5. September 2014)

Niderweiler ist kurz vor Badenweiler, der Sportplatz ist an der Straße , L131.
ca 1200hm, 30km. nach 900hm erst die Arbeit dann der Spass, runter sicher keine Waldautoabahn.

Stefan


----------



## Banana-TuD (5. September 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Klingt nach ner guten Herausforderung. Ich hoffe ich pack die Höhenmeter aber mein canyon frisst die gern.


----------



## orangerauch (6. September 2014)

bevor ich heute Däumchen dehe, darauf warte, dass meine neue Gabel heute wieder nicht ankommt, und dabei die Sonne auf und untergehen sehe... 

schau ich, dass ich auf um 11 am Sportplatz bin.
cju


----------



## Seppel_IBC (6. September 2014)

Ist zwar recht kurzfristig - aber könnten wir zwei (aus Kiza) auch noch mit? Die Eckdaten klingen super, das Wetter passt und rund um den Blauen kenn wir uns leider nicht soo gut aus... 

11:00 am Parkplatz sollte auch noch machbar sein.


----------



## Zep2008 (6. September 2014)

Nur zu


----------



## Seppel_IBC (6. September 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne Tour  Perfekte Mischung aus Trails rauf und runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (6. September 2014)

meinerseits auch! 
es muß nicht immer nur stolpern sein
auch schön mal wieder Hömes und Stecke auf Trails zu machen!

und nur eine Motzerin heute (_...kein Fahradweg..._) 
cju


----------



## Banana-TuD (7. September 2014)

Das war heute definitiv ne super Tour mit sympathischen Leuten. Die perfekte Distanz. Danke nochmal an alle. 
*muscle male cat incoming*

Alex


----------



## Dusius (8. September 2014)

Plane Morgen ne kleine Tour in den Vogesen, einiges auch für mich unbekannte und zum Ende dann einen schönen flowigen Trail. Denke es werden um die 50 km Ich komme auch der Ecke von Lörrach und könnte eine Person mit Bike einsammeln. Ansonsten Treffen in der Nähe von Thann. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat einfach melden


----------



## orangerauch (15. November 2014)

hey,
ich hätte lust morgen richtung Vogesen zu fahren: Wetter passt hier am besten zwischen Colmar und Thann: https://www.meteoblue.com/de/frankreich/wetter-thann/wheretogo.

edit: -> Wettervorhersage hat sich leider verschlechtert.
macht also wenig Sinn.


----------



## ykcor (15. November 2014)

Wir gehen morgen knapp nördlich von Freiburg shuttlen und suchen noch eine Person mit Führerschein, da bei uns jemand abgesprungen ist. Bisher sind wir zu siebt mit 2 Autos. Jeder fährt einmal Auto und darf 3 mal etwa 800hm vernichten. Bei Interesse melden - wir sind alle nett und umgänglich


----------



## Zep2008 (16. November 2014)

Danke, fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Memphisto (16. November 2014)

Ich wollte das auch schon lange mal machen mit dem shutteln, leider hat bei uns in der Gruppe bisher noch nicht geklappt.
Wart ihr am Kandel?


----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2014)

nördlich vor Freiburg shutteln, da gehts doch nur zum Kandel...


----------



## aufgehts (16. November 2014)

wir waren heut am kandel, ohne shuttle.
abfahrt leider übelst rutschig...


----------



## Apeman (19. November 2014)

ykcor schrieb:


> Wir gehen morgen knapp nördlich von Freiburg shuttlen und suchen noch eine Person mit Führerschein, da bei uns jemand abgesprungen ist. Bisher sind wir zu siebt mit 2 Autos. Jeder fährt einmal Auto und darf 3 mal etwa 800hm vernichten. Bei Interesse melden - wir sind alle nett und umgänglich



beim nächsten termin komm ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (27. November 2014)

Jemand spontan Lust am Samstag nochmal in den Voges eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt wäre in der nähe von Thann gegen 9 Uhr. 
Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat, schon so früh da zu sein, dass man den Sonnenaufgang auf einem "Gipfel" genießen kann, würde ich den Wecker auch früher stellen.
Die ein oder andere Idee für eine kleine oder eine mittlere Tour habe ich bereits, falls jemand eigene Ideen hat schließe ich mich aber auch gerne an. Mag es gerne schnell und flowig, darf aber auch technisch sein, am besten natürlich ein Mix aus beidem  (fahrbar muss es aber sein, geholper ist mir zu langweilig  ).
Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach melden.

Einzig und alleine DHL kann mich davon abhalten, ich warte auf ein Stück Schaltzughülle welches aber unterwegs ist. Sollte dies morgen aber nicht ankommen wird es nichts. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es klappt.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (28. November 2014)

Wenn's weder rauf zu noch runter zu auf Zeit geht, wären wir zu zweit mit dabei 
9:00 in Thann klingt gut - für'n Sonnenaufgang bin ich Samstagmorgen zu faul 

Von wegen Tour: wir waren dies Jahr zwar schon nördlich von Thann unterwegs, ganz optimal war die Tour aber nicht (unter anderem aber auch wegen Niesel- und Platzregen). Wenn Du schon ne Tour im Kopf hast, können wir die ja angehen und dann immer noch spontan umplanen...


----------



## Dusius (9. Dezember 2014)

So, falls es am WE nicht regnet würde ich gerne nochmal ne schöne Runde drehen irgendwo. Letztes mal hatte es dann doch nicht geklappt aber das Wochenende steht es fest im Terminplan. 
Momentan sieht es vom Wetter her eher nach Sonntag aus, kann sich ja aber noch alles ändern, bei Regen bin ich aber raus da drehe ich zuhause ne Runde.

Würde entweder in die Vogesen fahren oder aber auch mal sehr gerne in der Gegend um Freiburg die Trails erkunden. Wie schon öfter gesagt, gerne mit flow und technischen teilen aber keine Treppen oder Geholper 
Schließe mich gerne an oder nehme auch jemanden mit auf eine mir bekannte Tour. Fahre kein Rennen, habe kein Problem damit mal auf jemanden zu warten oder so. 

Starten möchte ich am frühen Vormittag gegen 9 Uhr.


----------



## ykcor (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre sicher auch dabei, aber geben wir dem Wetterbericht noch ein paar Tage sich festzulegen


----------



## Dusius (12. Dezember 2014)

Also Wetter schaut ja eher schlecht aus -.-


----------



## Samsamson (15. Juli 2015)

regelmässiges treffen um etwas schneller zu ballern emmendungen und umgebung,Bikepark Todnau,Bikepark Albstadt !  intresse // einfach anschreiben


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (9. September 2015)

Geht hier noch was in dem Thread


----------



## orangerauch (9. September 2015)

ja, vor 8 minuten.


----------



## aufgehts (9. September 2015)

Samsamson schrieb:


> regelmässiges treffen um etwas schneller zu ballern emmendungen und umgebung,



falsche fraktion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (18. Dezember 2015)

Wer morgen kurzfristig noch aus der Freiburger Gegend Interesse daran hat, bei einer technisch orientieren Shuttlerunde am Feldberg dabei zu sein, schreit bitte kurz hier...


----------



## orangerauch (19. Dezember 2015)

okay, ich lasse mein So-Morgen-Studio-Sportprogramm morgen früh dafür ausfallen. Muß wohl so sein...
Wann/Wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## ykcor (19. Dezember 2015)

Du kommst leider ein paar Minuten zu spät. Wir wollten gegen 1045 am Stadion in KiZa starten, haben jetzt aber kein Platz mehr im Auto. Es sei denn, du fährst mit dem eigenen Auto.


----------



## Jan89 (17. Mai 2016)

Hi mal eine Frage:  

Ich würde für meine Schwester gerne ein Enduro größe M oder L für 4 Tage nächste Woche (25-29 Mai) leihen. 
Kann mir jemand einen Shop in oder um Freiburg empfehlen. 
Lac Blanc oder La Bress ist das möglich aber für 4 Tage zahlt man da schon über 200€...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Hann0r (17. Mai 2016)

RADikal am Schwabentor in Freiburg verleiht räder... weiß nicht genau zu welchen Konditionen, aber das kannste sicher rausfinden.
Grüße!


----------



## orangerauch (18. Mai 2016)

radilkal wollte mit mal für radikale 50 takken  eine testfahrt mit nem rockymountain andrehen, ich lehnte dankend ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (18. Mai 2016)

n Kumpel hat sich da neulich übers Wochenende n Hardtail geliehen und der Preis schien voll in Ordnung zu gehen... weiß aber nicht mehr was er gezahlt hat. 50 Öre für ne Testfahrt - würde ich auch nicht machen .
Einfach mal mit konkreten Angaben (Bike + Zeitraum) nachfragen.


----------



## Jan89 (18. Mai 2016)

Dake für die Hilfe bei RadIKAL würde es 40 am ersten dann 35 € kosten.

Hab privat ein Bike organisier passt also alles. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (19. Mai 2016)

Samstag soll es ja richtig gutes Wetter geben, ich möchte mir endlich mal wieder Zeit für eine schöne Tour in den Süd-Vogesen nehmen. Leider habe ich bisher noch keinen Mitfahrer gefunden und vielleicht findet sich hier jemand? Ich dachte an die Gegend um Thann rum, kenne die eine oder andere Tour dort, lasse mir gerne was neues Zeigen oder probiere was neues aus. Karten habe ich dabei. 

Wenn jemand lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Hann0r (20. Mai 2016)

coole idee, hab Samstag leider keine Zeit. Hoffe du findest Mitstreiter, Vogesen lohnen sich (glaub ich) immer ^^


----------



## orangerauch (20. Mai 2016)

keiner sonst hier lust auf die Vogesen?
Ihr habt ja echt n Knall!


----------



## aufgehts (20. Mai 2016)




----------



## Haemmer (24. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diesen Trail finde gerne auch per PM, oder wenns passt auch zusammen fahren.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Oktober 2016)

Unterhalb Eichergturm, Friedhof Kirche ?


----------



## Mundinger (24. Oktober 2016)

Jop, das ist unterhalb vom Eichbergturm in Richtung Stadtgarten /katholische Kirche. Die großen Sprünge sind dann im untersten Teil, das ist ne kleine Schlucht die parallel zum Stadtgarten beziehungsweiße dem Friedhof verläuft. Und falls du mals fahren willst meld dich doch einfach.


----------



## arise (26. Oktober 2016)

wird neben Schlucht auch Kirchgraben genannt. Ist Quasi das Ende von vielen Hausrunden rund um wöble/Eichberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (18. Dezember 2016)

Salli, ich suche ein paar Versprengte aus Freiburg, die auch in die auch in diesen sch... Winter ihr bike ausreiten (solange kein Schnee liegt) ... auch gerne zwischen Weihnachten und Neuhahr!
Einfach hier melden oder per PN! 
cu ju


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hey ju, ich war heut auf dem Kandel.


----------



## orangerauch (18. Dezember 2016)

Du Held! Geshuttelt oder mit Leibeskräften?
Meld dich mal bevor du wieder aufs bike steigst.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (19. Dezember 2016)

Warum nur "solange kein Schnee liegt"? Es gibt auch ein paar Touren, die man auch gut bei (moderatem) Schnee noch machen kann. Und bei 1-2cm Neuschnee wird aus S1/S2 auch gern mal S3


----------



## orangerauch (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich korrigiere: solange noch kein ordentlicher "wintersport"-schnee liegt.


----------



## Deleted 417009 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich hab jetzt den richtigen Thread gefunden.
Ich mache mit meiner Familie vom 15.07.2017 - 22.07.2017 Campingurlaub im Schwarzwald am Titsee und möchte dann gerne ein-, zweimal mit dem Mountainbike los. Die Zeit dafür haben mir meine "große" und meine beiden "kleinen" Frauen bewilligt. 
Ist zufällig jemand in dem Zeitraum vor Ort und hat Zeit und Lust mit zu fahren? Zu zweit, oder mit mehreren, macht es mehr Spaß und im Falle eines Falles ist eine/r da, die/der helfen, oder ihrer/seiner Schadenfreude hemmungslos frönen kann. 
Mein "Können" liegt irgendwo um S2. Die Tour kann auch gern einfacher, oder ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein.
Zu meiner Person:

männlich
47 Jahre
glücklich verheiratet
zwei Kinder
mir wird nachgesagt, ich sei eher sportlich und konditionell ganz gut aufgestellt
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Schöne Grüße aus Glandorf, Norbert


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (6. März 2017)

Hey zusammen.

Bin von Freitag, 10.03. bis Mittwoch, 15.03. in Hinterzarten. Will, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Richtung Schauinsland/Freiburg und mir die Trails vom Mountainbike Freiburg e. V. anschauen.

Jemand paar Tipps? 
Kann ich oben parken, runter fahren und wieder hochpedalieren? 
Oder gar die Schauinslandbahn nutzen?
Oder will jemand mitfahren?

Grüße aus dem Saarland,
Steven


----------



## Hann0r (6. März 2017)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen.
> 
> Bin von Freitag, 10.03. bis Mittwoch, 15.03. in Hinterzarten. Will, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Richtung Schauinsland/Freiburg und mir die Trails vom Mountainbike Freiburg e. V. anschauen.
> 
> ...



Moin Tool,

bin im fraglichen Zeitraum nicht in Freiburg, mitfahren fällt also flach, aber grad wenns um die Vereins-Trails geht kriegst du auf der hp (http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com/) eigtl. alle Infos die du brauchst.
Zu den Einstiegen von Borderline und vom Canadian kommt man nur durch Beinpower. Auf den Schauinsland kann man natürlich mim Auto hoch. Schauinslandbahn müsste auch gehen, Fahrräder kosten aber m.W. extra.
Ansonsten kann der Schwarzwald auch abseits der Vereinsstrecken einiges... da kann sichs lohnen einfach mal zu erkunden.
Viel Spaß!

Beste Grüße
Hann0r

P.S. @Norbert69: frag vllt. nochmal wenns konkret wird. Ich persönlich hab noch keinen Schimmer was ich im Juli mach...


----------



## fabeltierkater (7. März 2017)

Hey Steven,

du kannst mit der Schauinslandbahn hoch, das ist allerdings sehr teuer (19 €/Fahrt). Alternativ bietet 2cycle samstags den Freiburgshuttle an (10 €/Fahrt, http://2-cycle.de/guiding/shuttle-service/). Wenn du vom Schauinsland aus den neuen Trail (Badish Moon Rising) fährst, musst du am Ende nur noch ca. 100 hm fahren und bist dann am Einstieg vom Canadian. 

Eine weitere Alternative, gerade von Hinterzarten aus, wäre hoch auf den Hinterwaldkopf, runter Richtung Zastler Tal und dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. März 2017)

Danke euch, für eure Rückmeldungen! Hoffe habe Wetter und kann bissl erkunden.


----------



## Hann0r (7. März 2017)

geil, das Schaui-Shuttle von 2cycle kannte ich garnicht... schicke Sache! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (11. März 2017)

Heute war der Tag. Hat mega gebockt. Habe am Wiehrebahnhof geparkt und bin dann durch die Stadt zur Jugendherberge. Dort mit eigener Kraft hoch zum Start der Borderline. Habe dafür 2h eingeplant (Parkplatz-hoch-runter-Parkplatz). Ging genau auf. Dann mit dem Shuttle hoch. Nico, der Fahrer, super netter Typ. Hat gut geklappt. Dann die mega lange Abfahrt Badish Moon Rising + Canadian. Hammer Tour, immer Tag [emoji6][emoji1365]


----------



## orangerauch (11. März 2017)

Na dann, lass es weiter krachen! Die kommenden Tage sollen zunehmend sonniger und wärmer werden...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Mai 2017)

Moin, 
ich würde Freitag und Samstag nach Christi Himmelfahrt gern das Freiburger Dreierlei fahren. Den Badish, Canadian und Boarderline. Ich würde mit meinem Bus anreisen und mich gerne irgendwo in der Nähe hinstellen Campen. Kann mir da einer Tipps geben wo das gut geht oder wird Wild Campen nicht gern gesehen? Brauche kein Wasser oder Stromanschluss.


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Mai 2017)

Hirzberg Camping 1500m vom Ochsengespann Richtung FR. 
Wo in FR wild campen gerne gesehen wird wieß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (17. Mai 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wo in FR wild campen gerne gesehen wird wieß ich allerdings nicht.


Schätze mal nirgends... ABER: in der Wonnhaldestraße (Richtung Günterstal raus, dann nach den Schrebergärten vor der großen Wiese rechts) stehen immer irgendwelche Busse/Campingvehikel rum, oft auch mehrere Tage. Glaub nicht dass sich da jemand beschwert wenn eine Nacht noch einer mehr da steht (drumrum sind auch bloß Schrebergärten und Wiese).
Dürfte in Freiburg noch mehr Ecken geben wo das "geduldet" ist, mir fällt spontan aber nur diese ein wo ich öfters Wagen stehen seh.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. März 2018)

Hallo,
ist jemand in der Zeit vom 5.-10.5.2018 in der Gegend von Metzeral/Munstertal Vogesen auf dem MTB unterwegs?
Wir sind 3MTBler aus dem Rheinland und führen gerne mit jemandem, der sich lokal auskennt.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (17. März 2018)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist jemand in der Zeit vom 5.-10.5.2018 in der Gegend von Metzeral/Munstertal Vogesen auf dem MTB unterwegs?
> Wir sind 3MTBler aus dem Rheinland und führen gerne mit jemandem, der sich lokal auskennt.


Kommt auf's wetter an. Ich bin oft und gern in den vogesen.


----------



## Hann0r (18. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Kommt auf's wetter an. Ich bin oft und gern in den vogesen.


Wollte Ostern mit 'nem Kumpel rüberfahren, 4 Tage irgendwo Zelten und dann von da Tages- oder sonstige Touren machen. Hättest Du (oder andere hier) da vllt. 'n Tipp wo man seine Homebase aufschlagen könnte um viele schöne Touren/Trails vor der Nase zu haben? Gern auch PN, ist ja nicht unmittelbar themenrelevant


----------



## kurvenkratzer (18. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Kommt auf's wetter an. Ich bin oft und gern in den vogesen.


ok, ich werde mich kurzfristig anfang Mai melden.


----------



## xyzHero (19. März 2018)

Möchte mit meiner Freundin  nach Italien fahren und einen Zwischenstop in Freiburg einlegen.
Wie sind denn aktuell die Bedingungen auf dem Canadian und dem Badem to the Bone?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Hann0r (21. März 2018)

Wenns nass is is' matschig...  sont afaik alles gut. Baden to the Bone war zwischenzeitlich dicht (glaube wg. Holzfällarbeiten), der ist jedenfalls wieder offen!
grooze


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. März 2018)

Hann0r schrieb:


> Wenns nass is is' matschig...  sont afaik alles gut. Baden to the Bone war zwischenzeitlich dicht (glaube wg. Holzfällarbeiten), der ist jedenfalls wieder offen!
> grooze


So ähnlich,  da lag wohl noch was dickes quer vom Sturm,mein ich


----------



## Rick7 (28. April 2018)

Hi Leute,

bin mit meinen Jungs im Mai 4 Tage in Freiburg. Neben den bekannten Klassikern direkt in der Stadt wollten wir noch nach Todtnau in den bikepark und n paar touren im Schwarzwald (nähe Freiburg) fahren. Wir sind bergauf (bis 1.500 hm sind kein Problem) und bergab einigermaßen fit und es darf auch ruhig mal rumpeln -die Mischung machts halt  Ich habe hier im Unterforum noch den trailpark Kirchzarten zum Einbauen sowie den 4 Burgenweg und Kandel Höhenweg gefunden.
Hättet ihr noch ein paar tipps für gute Ziele / touren in der Nähe? Am liebsten natürlich mit dem bike ab Freiburg - aber auch mal ins Auto setzen und ne halbe bis eine Std fahren wäre ok wenn sichs lohnt  Vogesen haben wir jetz mal ausgeklammert...das wär was eigenes.

Vielen Dank schonmal, Gruß aus Regensburg

ps: lohnt es sich die super trail maps Sued oder Nord für Freiburg zu holen? Oder ist da zumeist eh nur das Bekannte Zeugs drinnen?


----------



## arise (28. April 2018)

4 Burgenweg würde ich streichen...Lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (1. Mai 2018)

In der supertrailmap ist bekanntes zeugs drin für den der die gegend um FR völlig ausgekundschaftet hat. Für alle anderen wäre wohl schon noch was lohnendes zu finden. Ride on und seit rücksichtsvoll zu fussgängern auch wenn sie mal muffeln sollten. So die Teutschen der alten schule halt...


----------



## Rick7 (1. Mai 2018)

Hi, 

hab jetzt mal beide supertrailmaps geordert. Klar wir sind immer rücksichtsvoll, erst recht im Land der 2m Regel  
Danke für die bisherigen Tipps. 

Cheers Rick


----------

